# Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa



## LoL LoL (2 May 2019)

Mucho ojo con

Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa

CURSO TRAFFICKER DIGITAL
www.cursotraffickerdigital.com

_The Solution_

Roberto Gamboa

¿ Es real ?


----------



## luismarple (2 May 2019)

Otro experto que habla de cómo hacerse millonario desde su habitación en casa de sus padres???


----------



## Isabel 4444 (6 May 2019)

Este ha subido rápido como la espuma gracias a la ayuda del grupito chupipandi (yo te ayudo tú me ayudas), es decir, Gamboa, Ángel Alegre, Javier Elices, Maider Tomasena, Baixas y Vilma Núñez, esta última ahora ha montado una academia con Elices y Tomasena. A ver..,, todo esto estaría muy bien si no se tratase de personas a las que no le interesa que los alumnos aprendan. Todos venden sus cursitos a más de 500 euros y no valen tanto. Esta es la forma rápida de ganar dinero hoy en día. Todos los cursos a 597....y ahora están compitiendo por pasar el cupo de los 3000 euros por curso ( Gamboa y Elices)..... es decir, formación para inconscientes y la chupipandi acabará cayendo en picado en cuanto la Peña se espabile.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (6 May 2019)

Montar un negocio on line si solo fuera como promocionarlo en redes sociales, seo y demas, madre mia, cosa mas idiota

Cuando pegue paron la economia, estos gurus de lo cutre, se van todos a tomar por culo

No aportan ni una idea novedosa ni una formula para crear un negocio, son todo humo y postureo


----------



## Forchetto (6 May 2019)

La enseñanza de este tipo siempre aparece en países como el nuestro, desde que tengo uso de razón hubo cursos por correspondencia, cursos "acelerados" o "intensivos" de cosas como técnico de TV (1 mes, 2 horas diarias...) anunciados en todos los medios de la época y no valen para nada pero alimentan la titulitis.

Con razón existe las frases "El que sabe, sabe y el que no, enseña" y "Como el maestro Ciruela, que no sabe leer y pone escuela".


----------



## dan_bremen (26 Ago 2019)

Perdón por el reflote pero ahora está el tema candente porque va a salir otra edición del curso y salen anuncios hasta en la sopa :-D Yo sé de varias personas que lo han hecho y a pesar de ser carillo se consiguen resultados. Están ahora en pleno lanzamiento, yo me apunté >>aquí<< que es donde están dando ahora el entrenamiento gratuito.


----------



## LoL LoL (26 Ago 2019)

Vende humos ?


----------



## dan_bremen (26 Ago 2019)

Tuluse dijo:


> Vende humos ?



En mi opinion no, ya que conozco a gente que lo ha hecho y está ganando dinero con ello. Está claro que el mercado se saturará pero de momento es una buena opción de autoempleo


----------



## Hela2 (26 Ago 2019)

dan_bremen dijo:


> Perdón por el reflote pero ahora está el tema candente porque va a salir otra edición del curso y salen anuncios hasta en la sopa :-D Yo sé de varias personas que lo han hecho y a pesar de ser carillo se consiguen resultados. Están ahora en pleno lanzamiento, yo me apunté >>aquí<< que es donde están dando ahora el entrenamiento gratuito.



roberto Gamboa seo spam mentira estafa vendehumos


----------



## dan_bremen (27 Ago 2019)

Hela2 dijo:


> roberto Gamboa seo spam mentira estafa vendehumos



¿Has hecho el curso para poder opinar? porque si no lo has hecho, que va a ser que no ¿en qué te basas?


----------



## devexpert (27 Ago 2019)

Si tienes la gallina de los huevos de oro, por que dársela a los demás?


----------



## Hela2 (30 Ago 2019)

dan_bremen dijo:


> ¿Has hecho el curso para poder opinar? porque si no lo has hecho, que va a ser que no ¿en qué te basas?



cómo se supone que voy a hacerlo?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (30 Ago 2019)

No caigáis en la trampa. El curso no vale los 4000€ que se pagan, ni 2000€ ni 500...
Todo lo que enseñan se puede aprender gratis en la certificación de Facebook Blueprint, leyendo el blog de Jon Loomer y algunos más 
Si no merece la pena....¿Por qué los alumnos que lo han finalizado no se quejan? 
Pues porque los han enganchado bien y les han ofrecido ser parte del programa de afiliados, que básicamente consiste en hablar bien de ellos, promocionar el curso con su enlace de afiliados y si un par de pardillos más pican pues te ganas unos cuantos miles.
Pero es eso al final, la típica pseudo secta como la que monto el Franck Scipion, que los que han picado...se lo comenten a otros y así cada vez hacer la bola más grande.
Pero...traffickers que salgan de ahí? Ni uno. Si quiero ser trafficker me hago las certificaciones gratuitas de Google Ads, Facebook Blueprint y me pongo a aprender sobre anuncios push, anuncios nativos y todo esos rollos.
Siempre que veáis cursos de 1997 dólares, 4000 USD, lo que sea, llenos de personas sonrientes como idiotas, hablando de trabajar desde la playa y mierdas así....correr, ni se os ocurra pagar nada....
El único que se hará millonario será el Roberto Gamboa, nadie más.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (30 Ago 2019)

dan_bremen dijo:


> ¿Has hecho el curso para poder opinar? porque si no lo has hecho, que va a ser que no ¿en qué te basas?



Yo no lo he hecho y me siento en derecho a opinar, ya te voy diciendo que no vale lo que cuesta ni de puta coña.
No hay fórmula mágica en Facebook Ads, nada justificara los 4000 pavos.
Te lo aseguro.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Ago 2019)




----------



## Isabel 4444 (2 Sep 2019)

albertofd dijo:


> No caigáis en la trampa. El curso no vale los 4000€ que se pagan, ni 2000€ ni 500...
> Todo lo que enseñan se puede aprender gratis en la certificación de Facebook Blueprint, leyendo el blog de Jon Loomer y algunos más
> Si no merece la pena....¿Por qué los alumnos que lo han finalizado no se quejan?
> Pues porque los han enganchado bien y les han ofrecido ser parte del programa de afiliados, que básicamente consiste en hablar bien de ellos, promocionar el curso con su enlace de afiliados y si un par de pardillos más pican pues te ganas unos cuantos miles.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Conmigo ya se han puesto en contacto 2 trafickers de Roberto Gamboa, uno por Instagram y la otra a través de un grupo de Facebook. El primero se ofreció a llevarme la publicidad a través de un mensaje en Instagram y la otra parece ir metiendose en grupos ajenos para captar clientes. Además, estas 2 personas ni siquiera tienen web donde presentar sus servicios. Ahhh.... el otro día encontré la web de otro traficker en internet y en vez de mostrar sus servicios se dedica a promocionar el Máster del Gamboa, es decir a ganar pasta por afiliación : Máster Trafficker Ito - La opinión de tutrafficker dentro del Máster
¿Máster?.. esa es otra.... Máster es el que yo pagué cuando acabé la carrera y por el que me dieron un título oficial. No hace falta hacer el curso para ver que hay gato encerrado. Todo el mundo habla bien de él porque se ha encargado de tenerlos contentos con comisiones de afiliación pero vamos, ya te digo yo que todo mentira. Que un experto en tráfico de pago se ponga en contacto conmigo a través de un mensaje en Instagram ya deja mucho que desear. Este señor es un encantador de serpientes.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Sep 2019)

Isabel 4444 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Conmigo ya se han puesto en contacto 2 trafickers de Roberto Gamboa, uno por Instagram y la otra a través de un grupo de Facebook. El primero se ofreció a llevarme la publicidad a través de un mensaje en Instagram y la otra parece ir metiendose en grupos ajenos para captar clientes. Además, estas 2 personas ni siquiera tienen web donde presentar sus servicios. Ahhh.... el otro día encontré la web de otro traficker en internet y en vez de mostrar sus servicios se dedica a promocionar el Máster del Gamboa, es decir a ganar pasta por afiliación : Máster Trafficker Ito - La opinión de tutrafficker dentro del Máster
> ¿Máster?.. esa es otra.... Máster es el que yo pagué cuando acabé la carrera y por el que me dieron un título oficial. No hace falta hacer el curso para ver que hay gato encerrado. Todo el mundo habla bien de él porque se ha encargado de tenerlos contentos con comisiones de afiliación pero vamos, ya te digo yo que todo mentira. Que un experto en tráfico de pago se ponga en contacto conmigo a través de un mensaje en Instagram ya deja mucho que desear. Este señor es un encantador de serpientes.



Lo peor son esos pobres infelices que se gastaron 4000€ y que nunca los van a recuperar.
Para aprender a ser "trafficker" lo mejor es hacerse los cursos gratis y gastarte los 4000€ en tus propias campañas


----------



## Hela2 (4 Sep 2019)

Esto del curso de los 4 vídeos menudo rollo. Bombardean con emails días antes, como si fuera una misión Apollo a la luna. Llega el día y puedes ver el vídeo desde el enlace del email. Pero sabéis que es lo mejor? Que si vas a su web también puedes ver el vídeo jajajaja tanto rollo para que?

Ya el primer vídeo me hizo saltar mis alarmas. El tío prácticamente no dijo nada sobre en qué consiste el trabajo en sí. Tan solo se dedicó a apelar a los sentimientos y esperanzas de la gente.


----------



## Ruyter (10 Sep 2019)

Este tal Roberto Gamboa me da mala espina... Tengo más que claro que es un vendehumos de tomo y lomo. ¿Cómo se entiende que en los 4 vídeos que expone (gratuitamente, eso sí) no explique ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA del procedimiento que se supone que hay que aplicar para ser trafficker? En cambio, a la hora de alabar lo bueno que es este sistema, lo contenta que está la gente con su sonrisa de payasete, todas las personas que están con ello son las más felices de la faz de la tierra, bombardeándote constantemente con las mismas preguntas de quién, cómo y cuándo se consigue y cuan felices son todos dándole vueltas una y otra vez a lo mismo, ahí no pierde el tiempo. Al contrario, es el 90 por ciento del contenido del vídeo. El otro 10 por ciento se dedica a explicar de arriba a abajo en qué consiste el curso y el auténtico HACHAZO que te va a endiñar por apuntarte. ¿Quién se cree lo de que vale los 5000 euros que pide? ¿Estamos locos? Puede que me equivoque, pero este "caballero" es del caso típico que cualquier día sale en programas del tipo "Equipo de Investigación" debido a la descarada estafa que te pasa por delante de toda tu cara. Que nadie pique, por su bien.


----------



## Isabel 4444 (11 Sep 2019)

Ruyter dijo:


> Este tal Roberto Gamboa me da mala espina... Tengo más que claro que es un vendehumos de tomo y lomo. ¿Cómo se entiende que en los 4 vídeos que expone (gratuitamente, eso sí) no explique ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA del procedimiento que se supone que hay que aplicar para ser trafficker? En cambio, a la hora de alabar lo bueno que es este sistema, lo contenta que está la gente con su sonrisa de payasete, todas las personas que están con ello son las más felices de la faz de la tierra, bombardeándote constantemente con las mismas preguntas de quién, cómo y cuándo se consigue y cuan felices son todos dándole vueltas una y otra vez a lo mismo, ahí no pierde el tiempo. Al contrario, es el 90 por ciento del contenido del vídeo. El otro 10 por ciento se dedica a explicar de arriba a abajo en qué consiste el curso y el auténtico HACHAZO que te va a endiñar por apuntarte. ¿Quién se cree lo de que vale los 5000 euros que pide? ¿Estamos locos? Puede que me equivoque, pero este "caballero" es del caso típico que cualquier día sale en programas del tipo "Equipo de Investigación" debido a la descarada estafa que te pasa por delante de toda tu cara. Que nadie pique, por su bien.



Por supuesto. Lo primero de todo es que está engañando a l gente diciendo que es un Máster. Los Máster son títulos oficiales de postgrado y por lo tanto solo se pueden cursar si tienes un título universitario. Eso por un lado. Por otro lado, da muchísima pena la cantidad de gente a la que este señor le ha comido la cabeza, aprovechándose de la desesperación de unos y la ignorancia de otros. Yo no digo que no enseñe nada en su curso, lo que sí digo es que no es necesario cobrar tanto con una formación que ni si quiera es oficial . Me parece que se quiere forrar trabajando lo mínimo, es vergonzoso. Es el típico caso de persona que mientras existan personas que caigan en estas trampas seguirá haciéndose de oro. Lo malo de toda esta historia no es solo las personas a las que engancha con el pago, lo peor es la mala sensación que dejan en el mercado online y lo que perjudica a otros negocios que se ganan la vida con esto sin engañar a la gente.


----------



## Intop (12 Sep 2019)

Igual somos especialitos los que estamos en esta cloaca llamada burbuja pero no somos gilipollas por lo menos unas buena parte aunque hay excepciones.

Gamboa vende lo que la gente busca, ni más ni menos. Ha pillado un buen nicho de mercado y no lo va ha soltar hasta dejar miles de carteras sin un puto duro. Las carteras de los gilipollas!!

Los clientes de este tipo de vendehumos los vemos todos los días por la calle, en el trabajo, en el grupo de amigos y lamentablemente hasta en nuestra propia familia. Y sí, también en la tuya!!!

Son gente incapaz de hacer algo por ellos mismos, que necesitan que alguien les guíe en su mierda de vida PARA TODO. Quieren salir de la carrera de la rata pero no tienen capacidades NI GANAS de dar un puto paso por ellos mismos y aquí es cuando aparecen estos dioses para darles la solución al problema. En este caso, Gamboa se encarga de limpiarte la cartera a cambio de un mierda de curso donde el 40%% es paja y el otro 60% es contenido gratuito que lo puedes encontrar por la red sin mucho esfuerzo.

Alguno dirá...ya pero te da todo el temario ordenadito y bien mascado. ¿realmente vale más de 3000€ que un tío te ordene un temario y te de 4 indicaciones? Si realmente te planteas esto estás destinado al fracaso absoluto.

Me gustaría saber el porcentaje de los que llegan a vivir de ello directamente o les aporta el impulso necesario en algo relacionado para vivir holgadamente. ¿Pasarán de un 5-7%? Diría que no, ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (12 Sep 2019)

Cursos como este pueden ser caros, pero si os fijáis, el sistema educativo es aún peor. Ir a la escuela y universidad cuesta miles de euros, no garantiza un puesto de trabajo, y la gente lo paga.

Columna | ¿Cuál es la mayor estafa del mundo? La educación


----------



## Ruyter (12 Sep 2019)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Cursos como este pueden ser caros, pero si os fijáis, el sistema educativo es aún peor. Ir a la universidad cuesta miles de euros y no garantiza un puesto de trabajo, y la gente lo paga.



Hombre, querer comparar un curso universitario, por muy caro que sea, con reconocimiento oficial allá a donde vayas con el curso de un "person" que no conoce ni el tato... pues qué quieres que te diga, oye, no sé... Está claro que quien no se consuela es porque no quiere. Si tú crees que la comparación es pertinente, allá tú.


----------



## LoL LoL (12 Sep 2019)

5 mil euros su curso...


----------



## Machuco (21 Sep 2019)

Todo lo que sean cursos no sirve de nada, solo para el que los vende sacarte el dinero.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Giagsocialmedia (2 Nov 2019)

albertofd dijo:


> No caigáis en la trampa. El curso no vale los 4000€ que se pagan, ni 2000€ ni 500...
> Todo lo que enseñan se puede aprender gratis en la certificación de Facebook Blueprint, leyendo el blog de Jon Loomer y algunos más
> Si no merece la pena....¿Por qué los alumnos que lo han finalizado no se quejan?
> Pues porque los han enganchado bien y les han ofrecido ser parte del programa de afiliados, que básicamente consiste en hablar bien de ellos, promocionar el curso con su enlace de afiliados y si un par de pardillos más pican pues te ganas unos cuantos miles.
> ...



Estoy alucinando me puse a investigar sobre el tema porque puede q sea verdaf que ser traficker que nos otra cosa que ser un comunity todo terreno que tranquilos ya te piden para un puesto de CM que seas no un master lo que le sigue! ..en Google ads, Facebook ads, Twitter ads, instagram ads, LinkedIn ads, que seas un lo que sigue al master en SEO, SEM, que seas un Copywriter, storyteller, personal brand, brand mánager, diseñador gráfico, programador web, analista web, experto en artes marciales, buen cocinero, saber hacer la colada y si eres mujer abtenerse de aplicar al puesto si no eres mis Social media e influencer...y ahhh debes tener titulo unviversitario en empresariales, periodismo, marketing y publicidad y alto nivel de inglés y como si ya no fueramos muchos y parió la abuela, chino! Si sí chino señores!
Y os creeis que si fuera todo eso estaría buscando trabajo de CM dónde me pagarán con suerte 1000€!
Ah volviendo a Gamboa y los avengers, tipo Maider, javi p,Scipion, etc etc ah Viiilmaa de los picapiedras otra que ahoga con su labia Dios! Folclórica como buena Dominica...Venden humoooo!!Todo lo que venden está en Google y Facebook print, en LinkedIn Suscríbete a su premiun y tendrs los cursos que quiera, apuntate a coursera y encontrarás mil cursos de universidades de Estados Unidos, Inglaterra, Australia...que al fin y al cabo lo que ésta gente hizo es tomarse el tiempo de hacer lo mismo, prácticar y cagarla muchas veces, hasta dominar lo que hacen y ahora pues te venden el folleto x 5000€, 1200, 700, 500€ etc...El folleto es el resumen del libro que lo hacía el listo de la clase y se lo vendía a los pringaos.
Todo está allí fuera, es que hay que buscarlo!


----------



## Alexander III (2 Nov 2019)

EL chaval necesita ir a Turquía como agua de mayo.

Muy bueno no debe ser, y mucha pasta no debe estar ganando si no ha ido a que le pongan unos injertos

Lo siento no me he podido contener


----------



## LoL LoL (3 Nov 2019)

xDD


----------



## iaGulin (3 Nov 2019)

Me cuesta tanto creer que haya gente que pague 4000 euros por estos cursos... Hay gente tan tonta?


----------



## rollyss (14 Nov 2019)

Joder con faltar a la peña, idiotas, gilipollas etc etc etc... Juegan con la necesidad, la vida soñada y hay mucha peña que transita por la vida vacías, y desesperados por encontrar "algo" y se encuentran con cantos de sirena y el resto... ya se ha dicho


----------



## LoL LoL (12 Ene 2020)

Roberto Gamboa de Valencia ?


----------



## miau2020 (12 Ene 2020)

nos estan mandando a sus alumnos a spammear el foro segun veo.


----------



## LoL LoL (13 Ene 2020)

XD


----------



## dan_bremen (21 Feb 2020)

Hola, aquí un "gilipollas" que hizo el curso. Yo no puedo hablar por el resto de los alumnos porque no los conozco a todos, pero sí han habido algunos que han montado agencias de marketing y les va bastante bien. En mi caso yo no me dedico completamente a esto pero lo compagino con mi trabajo y 400-600€ mensuales de sobresueldo sí me saco así que oye, el curso será caro pero por mi parte ya lo recuperé hace meses con lo que no fue tan mala idea hacerlo como dicen por aquí.


----------



## Raisuni (22 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> ¿ Qué opináis de los cursos de Roberto Gamboa ?
> 
> Abro hilo.



Como profesional del marketing digital te digo.
Ese tio está vendiendo el perfil de trafiker. Supuestamente vas a gestionar SEO, PPC, Social media y demás. Ese puesto no demanda. Puede existir un diector de tráfico que es el que supervisa a todos los responsables de cada canal. Pero una persona que lo haga todo no. Yo soy SEO. Y si para hacer un buen SEO hay que leer muchísimo y dedicarle mucho tiempo. Imagina para manejar todo el tráfico.


----------



## Raisuni (22 Feb 2020)

Se aprovechan de como está España. La desesperación de la gente y la precariedad laboral.


----------



## LoL LoL (23 Feb 2020)

Es un crack.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Feb 2020)

dan_bremen dijo:


> Hola, aquí un "gilipollas" que hizo el curso. Yo no puedo hablar por el resto de los alumnos porque no los conozco a todos, pero sí han habido algunos que han montado agencias de marketing y les va bastante bien. En mi caso yo no me dedico completamente a esto pero lo compagino con mi trabajo y 400-600€ mensuales de sobresueldo sí me saco así que oye, el curso será caro pero por mi parte ya lo recuperé hace meses con lo que no fue tan mala idea hacerlo como dicen por aquí.



Ah vale, eres uno de sus afiliados que se dedica a vender el curso, por eso tienes que defenderlo.
No vale lo que cuesta y lo sabes.
Se pueden encontrar esos conocimientos gratis en Internet.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Feb 2020)

dan_bremen dijo:


> Hola, aquí un "gilipollas" que hizo el curso. Yo no puedo hablar por el resto de los alumnos porque no los conozco a todos, pero sí han habido algunos que han montado agencias de marketing y les va bastante bien. En mi caso yo no me dedico completamente a esto pero lo compagino con mi trabajo y 400-600€ mensuales de sobresueldo sí me saco así que oye, el curso será caro pero por mi parte ya lo recuperé hace meses con lo que no fue tan mala idea hacerlo como dicen por aquí.



Por cierto, no dices cómo generas ese "sobresueldo"


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Feb 2020)

Raisuni dijo:


> Como profesional del marketing digital te digo.
> Ese tio está vendiendo el perfil de trafiker. Supuestamente vas a gestionar SEO, PPC, Social media y demás. Ese puesto no demanda. Puede existir un diector de tráfico que es el que supervisa a todos los responsables de cada canal. Pero una persona que lo haga todo no. Yo soy SEO. Y si para hacer un buen SEO hay que leer muchísimo y dedicarle mucho tiempo. Imagina para manejar todo el tráfico.



Efectivamente y lo peor no es eso.
Es la falta de ética.
Le venden el sueño de ganar dinero como trafficker hasta a señoras de 50 años que no tienen ni idea. Y que cualquiera se da cuenta desde el primer segundo que jamás lograrán algo así.
Eso es lo peor de Roberto Gamboa, Cero ética.
Cuando le vendes algo a alguien por 5000€ sabiendo que no lo va a aprovechar, se llama estafar.


----------



## Raisuni (23 Feb 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Efectivamente y lo peor no es eso.
> Es la falta de ética.
> Le venden el sueño de ganar dinero como trafficker hasta a señoras de 50 años que no tienen ni idea. Y que cualquiera se da cuenta desde el primer segundo que jamás lograrán algo así.
> Eso es lo peor de Roberto Gamboa, Cero ética.
> Cuando le vendes algo a alguien por 5000€ sabiendo que no lo va a aprovechar, se llama estafar.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Feb 2020)

Raisuni dijo:


>



Llevo 10 años viviendo del marketing digital...y viviendo muy bien.
No me vas a convencer de nada por un testimonial Paco.
Se lo que hace, se perfectamente lo que son las estrategias high-ticket.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Feb 2020)

El otro día uno de los afiliados de Roberto, viviralmaximo.net borró al instante un comentario de una señora diciendo que ella lo había hecho y que no era tan bonito como lo pintaban.
Lo borro a las 2 horas o menos, me llamo mucho la atención.


----------



## Raisuni (23 Feb 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Llevo 10 años viviendo del marketing digital...y viviendo muy bien.
> No me vas a convencer de nada por un testimonial Paco.
> Se lo que hace, se perfectamente lo que son las estrategias high-ticket.



Estrategias cutres


----------



## LoL LoL (23 Feb 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> El otro día uno de los afiliados de Roberto, viviralmaximo.net borró al instante un comentario de una señora diciendo que ella lo había hecho y que no era tan bonito como lo pintaban.
> Lo borro a las 2 horas o menos, me llamo mucho la atención.



Captura ?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (23 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Captura ?



Como voy a tener captura? Si precisamente estoy diciendo que borró el comentario.
Si me vuelve a aparecer la publicidad os lo muestro.


----------



## Kanta (24 Feb 2020)

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis (tutrafficker.com) y he sido alumno del Máster de Experto de Tráfico Online de Roberto Gamboa en su primera edición.

Escribo pq veo que en este post se me hace referencia y creo que no es justo que se escuche la opinión de una sola parte, la hater.

Estoy seguro de que no lo hay más crítico que yo con los marketeros vende humos que ocupan las redes y nuestros correo electrónicos con promesas que no son más que éso. Podría enumerar hasta medio centenar de gurús que tengo más que calados pero en este particular he de decir que "al César lo que es del César"

No he sido abducido, ni me han lavado el cerebro, ni creo que pertenezca a una secta y mucho menos me pagan por apoyar esta formación.

Sí, soy afiliado del máster... y agradecido de ello... después de un año de acabar la formación, además de seguir dándome soporte, formación actualizada y acceso a contenidos exclusivos que puedo replicar en mi nueva profesión, soy alumno preferente de afiliación y puedo, 1 ayudar a otra gente que como yo ha creído en ésto y 2 me llevo un suplemento extra. ¿tiene algo de malo?

Puede haber gente que opine que esto es un camelo, lo respeto, pero hay que hablar con toda la información en la mano... Yo terminé el máster en abril del 2019 y desde junio del mismo año mi nueva profesión de trafficker está dando de comer a mi familia... trabajo desde casa, no me faltan clientes y soy libre y feliz... ¿tiene algo de malo?... ¿pelusilla quizás?...

Termino, afreciéndoos mi ayuda para solventar cualquier cuestión... nadie mejor que un ex-alumno veterano para opinar sobre ello. Ah!!! ¿que tú opinas de ello sin saber?... pues vale.

Saludos.


----------



## LoL LoL (24 Feb 2020)

5 mil euros xd.


----------



## Kanta (24 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> 5 mil euros xd.



4000€ ¿quién da más?


----------



## Kanta (24 Feb 2020)

Dr., no vengo a vender nada... se me ha aludido y yo contesto. Puedes pensar lo que te plazca.


----------



## Kanta (24 Feb 2020)

No sé que tiene de malo usar mi web para captar leads que puedan terminar cursando el máster... ya he dicho que soy afiliado, afiliado y trafficker.

Disfruta del humo, espero que no te ciegue los ojos.


----------



## Kanta (24 Feb 2020)

La playa no me gusta y menos en invierno... trabajo desde casa y muchas horas porque me encanta lo que hago. Y sí, algunos ingresos de algún proyecto en particular son pasivos o casi.


----------



## LoL LoL (24 Feb 2020)

Jajaja, crack!


----------



## Kanta (24 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Jajaja, crack!



Caramba Tuluse, abres este hilo... y tu participación en él son poco más que monosílabos... uhm!!! qué interesantes tus aportaciones.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Feb 2020)

Seguro que muchos os preguntáis porque han aparecido de repente tantos defensores de Gamboa en el foro. Paso a explicarlo.
Ellos venden este "cambio de vida por 5000€" periódicamente, hacen lanzamientos.
Ahora mismo están preparando uno con publicidad a todo meter en Facebook y Google Display.
Rastrean comentarios negativos como los que aparecen en este foro para tratar de nautralizarlos.
Porque si alguien que está dudando de comprar lee este hilo jamás comprará.
Es decir, este hilo les hace mucho daño, por eso vienen todos en manada a proteger al "lider".

Y mira, vamos a ver, por encima de todo lo que hay que destacar es que el curso no vale esos 4000-5000€, le metéis un palo a la gente brutal.

Dejad de venderle sueños de dinero fácil desde casa a cincuentonas divorciadas.

Si alguien quiere aprender a generar tráfico de pago que empiece a hacerse las certificaciones gratuitas de Facebook Blueprint y de Google Ads.

Vendéis por 4000€ algo que tiene un valor de...no se...300€ por ser generoso.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Feb 2020)

Ahhhhh...ahora entiendo todo, cuando buscas en Google "opiniones Roberto Gamboa" este hilo aparece en el top10 de Google.
Por eso se han puesto tan nerviosos. 
Seguramente les ha causado perder clientes potenciales.
Hala traffickers a mejorar el SEO hasta hundir este hilo a la segunda página de Google


----------



## Kanta (24 Feb 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Seguro que muchos os preguntáis porque han aparecido de repente tantos defensores de Gamboa en el foro. Paso a explicarlo.
> Ellos venden este "cambio de vida por 5000€" periódicamente, hacen lanzamientos.
> Ahora mismo están preparando uno con publicidad a todo meter en Facebook y Google Display.
> Rastrean comentarios negativos como los que aparecen en este foro para tratar de nautralizarlos.
> ...



Albertofd, no tengo pq darte explicaciones, pero, llego a la Burbuja pq estos días intentando indexar un nuevo post, Search Console me dijo que en este foro había un enlace a mi página y quise cotillear...

nada de rastreos ni cosas raras... nada de proteger al Lider... defiendo el máster pq a mí me fue bien... cuento mi historia cómo me ha ido a mí y no juzgo a nadie...

Tío, tienes una extraña obsesión de desmontar las cosas que son reales... en este caso, no sé en otros, te comportas como un perfecto hater de libro...

sosiega y deja vivir...

¿criticable la estrategia de venta del Gamboa?, sinceramente en algún momento puedo pensar que pisa la línea roja, no sé, habría que consultar al VAR, en cualquier caso qué tiene de malo vender su producto como le parezca...

Tú seguro que si vendes algo en Wallapop potencias lo malo del producto ¿no?...

Quien quiera pagar 4000, 6000 o 12000€ que los pague... imagino que no serán tontos...por esa misma razón devuelven el dinero sin hacer preguntas, ah!!! éso tampoco lo sabías, eh?...

Opina sin faltar y habla con todo el derecho... por cierto la mujeres mayores de 50 años divorciadas (cincuentona como tú dices) no son su avatar.

Apúntate y disfruta de la semana trafficker, hombre.... te paso mi enlace si quieres.


----------



## Trajano VI (24 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Albertofd, no tengo pq darte explicaciones, pero, llego a la Burbuja pq estos días intentando indexar un nuevo post, Search Console me dijo que en este foro había un enlace a mi página y quise cotillear...
> 
> nada de rastreos ni cosas raras... nada de proteger al Lider... defiendo el máster pq a mí me fue bien... cuento mi historia cómo me ha ido a mí y no juzgo a nadie...
> 
> ...



Deja de hacer el ridiculo y de justificar que has pagado 4000€ por humo


----------



## LoL LoL (24 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Caramba Tuluse, abres este hilo... y tu participación en él son poco más que monosílabos... uhm!!! qué interesantes tus aportaciones.



Se me da más por voz que por texto tio.

Es piramidal por que para recuperar la inversión tienes que vender cursos... y que los que consigas timar, vendan cursos... y así la cadena...


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (24 Feb 2020)

4000 por un curso me parece un poco caro. En Udemy los cursos están por unos 200 euros, y cuando están descontados valen unos 15 euros.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Albertofd, no tengo pq darte explicaciones, pero, llego a la Burbuja pq estos días intentando indexar un nuevo post, Search Console me dijo que en este foro había un enlace a mi página y quise cotillear...
> 
> nada de rastreos ni cosas raras... nada de proteger al Lider... defiendo el máster pq a mí me fue bien... cuento mi historia cómo me ha ido a mí y no juzgo a nadie...
> 
> ...



"en cualquier caso qué tiene de malo vender su producto como le parezca..."
"Quien quiera pagar 4000, 6000 o 12000€ que los pague... imagino que no serán tontos..."

En serio me dices eso? 
O sea que cualquiera puede montarse un funnel de ventas empezar a ofrecer el oro y el moro por 4000€ y el que pique pues picó no? Básicamente es eso?

Y si, hay mucha gente tonta o desesperada que los paga. O lo que es peor, gente sin capacidad intelectual para tener éxito.

Entiendo perfectamente lo que hacéis, yo también me dedico al marketing digital, desde hace ya una decada de hecho...

Si vosotros podéis dormir bien por las noches, por mí genial. 

No soy ningún hater de libro, simplemente vendéis un servicio con un precio super super inflado. 

Por cierto, deberíais revisar las páginas de cursos piratas en español, ya he visto un par de ellas que tienen casi todos los vídeos del curso de trafficker.

Como se enteren los que estaban pensando en gastar 4000€...de que lo pueden tener gratis...


----------



## LoL LoL (24 Feb 2020)

Gratis

Facebook Blueprint

De nada


----------



## Kanta (25 Feb 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Por cierto, deberíais revisar las páginas de cursos piratas en español, ya he visto un par de ellas que tienen casi todos los vídeos del curso de trafficker.
> 
> Como se enteren los que estaban pensando en gastar 4000€...de que lo pueden tener gratis...



Alberto te pediría que no me incluyas como parte del equipo del ITO de R. Gamboa, como he dicho soy ex-alumno y afiliado y no formo parte de él, solo de su comunidad de alumnos.

Por otro lado, me lo sigues confirmando ¿se puede ser más hater?. Hacer mención a los cursos piratas que venden por ahí, ¿con qué intención?... ¿has comprado muchos por ahorrarte x dinero?... y después descubres que UY!!! aquí faltan cosas... muchas cosas:

- Soporte personalizado con tutor para consultas y seguimiento
- Reuniones semanales con el tutor.
- Corrección de tareas
- Plataforma de mensajería con tutores y alumnos Slack
- Dpto. Exclusivo de Felicidad y Éxito para apoyo adicional.
- Módulos en constante actualización y mejora
- Acceso a Trafficker Club para ex-alumnos con sesiones especiales quincenales.
- Sesiones de soporte semanales con tutores para TODOS los alumnos, actuales y antiguos
- Acceso a grupo privado de FB
- Acceso a los casos de éxito de otros compañeros para todos los alumnos.
....

Ala!!! Compráos el pirata y disfrutadlo...

Repito y espero no te ofendas... eres HATER y de los chungos.


----------



## Luismarple II (25 Feb 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Ahhhhh...ahora entiendo todo, cuando buscas en Google "opiniones Roberto Gamboa" este hilo aparece en el top10 de Google.
> Por eso se han puesto tan nerviosos.
> Seguramente les ha causado perder clientes potenciales.
> Hala traffickers a mejorar el SEO hasta hundir este hilo a la segunda página de Google



Con eso quieres decir que cuanto más pongamos en este hilo expresiones como "opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa" "comentarios sobre Roberto Gamboa" "experiencias con el libro de Roberto Gamboa" y digamos las verdades del barquero... más clientes pierde este vendedor de humo???

Qué curioso!!

Perdón, donde he puesto "opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa" quería poner "opiniones sobre el master de Roberto Gamboa" y lo mismo en comentarios sobre Roberto Gamboa y experiencias con el libro de Roberto Gamboa. En realidad quería poner Comentarios sobre el master de Roberto Gamboa y experiencias con el master de Roberto Gamboa".

A ver si me pongo el primero en esas búsquedas!! eh! si lo consigo lo mismo monto mi propio curso para explotar la burbuja de vendehumos!!!


----------



## Luismarple II (25 Feb 2020)

4.000 eurazos un puto curso de trafikante... vivir para ver.

Y si el curso lo hacen 100 personas... terminas compitiendo contra esos 100, claro, porque todos van a tener la misma idea que tú, vender mierda de amazon o libros por afiliación. Mi opinión sobre el master de Roberto Gamboa no puede ser peor.

Nótese con qué sutileza he hablado del master de Roberto Gamboa guan more time, así a lo tonto. A este ritmo en dos semanas me pongo primero en búsqueda de resultados para:

"opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa"
"opiniones sobre el master de Roberto Gamboa"
"experiencias con el master de Roberto Gamboa"
"comentarios sobre el master de Roberto Gamboa".

Bueno, voy a dejar que esto vaya fermentando poco a poco y en una semanita le echo un vistazo, a ver cómo vamos. que con el PR de burbuja y la densidad de palabras clave de este hilo lo podemos petar.

Si lo ponemos en primera posición prometo vender mi curso.


----------



## Luismarple II (25 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Por otro lado, me lo sigues confirmando ¿se puede ser más hater?. Hacer mención a los cursos piratas que venden por ahí, ¿con qué intención?... ¿has comprado muchos por ahorrarte x dinero?... y después descubres que UY!!! aquí faltan cosas... muchas cosas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de departamento de felicidad y éxito suena a secta destructiva que te pasas!!! Roberto Gamboa y su master no deben tener comentarios muy positivos por ahí, ya me gustaría saber las opiniones reales de los que lo han comprado...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Alberto te pediría que no me incluyas como parte del equipo del ITO de R. Gamboa, como he dicho soy ex-alumno y afiliado y no formo parte de él, solo de su comunidad de alumnos.
> 
> Por otro lado, me lo sigues confirmando ¿se puede ser más hater?. Hacer mención a los cursos piratas que venden por ahí, ¿con qué intención?... ¿has comprado muchos por ahorrarte x dinero?... y después descubres que UY!!! aquí faltan cosas... muchas cosas:
> 
> ...



Claro que te incluyo en el equipo, tus mensajes son tan cuidados y reeditados por algo.
Porque esto te importa y mucho.
Vas a seguir contestando una y mil veces porque te afecta lo que aquí se diga.
No vengas ahora de "independiente"

Suerte cazando tontos que se gasten 4000€ para que tú te ganes la comisión de afiliado


----------



## DigitalMarketer (25 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Alberto te pediría que no me incluyas como parte del equipo del ITO de R. Gamboa, como he dicho soy ex-alumno y afiliado y no formo parte de él, solo de su comunidad de alumnos.
> 
> Por otro lado, me lo sigues confirmando ¿se puede ser más hater?. Hacer mención a los cursos piratas que venden por ahí, ¿con qué intención?... ¿has comprado muchos por ahorrarte x dinero?... y después descubres que UY!!! aquí faltan cosas... muchas cosas:
> 
> ...



No me ofende que me llames HATER y de los chungos.
Por qué no lo soy y eso es lo que más os fastidia.
Soy una persona de lleva creando webs y monetizandolas desde 2010, que se hizo un Máster en Marketing Digital en 2013, que ha creado 4 negocios online rentables.
He invertido más de 450000 dólares en Facebook Ads...

Mi opinión no es emocional, se perfectamente lo que hacéis, como creáis ese hype y la sensación de urgencia de compra. Como funciona el funnel y el remarketing agresivo que hacéis.
Lo entiendo perfectamente.

Todo ello para que la gente tome una decisión urgente y pague los 4000 eurazos


----------



## Trollkien (25 Feb 2020)

Lo cierto es que he topado con esto y vengo mirando opiniones.... una publi muy agresiva, con gente que te dice "yo era reponedor" "yo era camarera" .."y ahora tenog mi propio negocio viajo..."

fotos...

demasiado bonito para ser verdad, y una publi my agresiva...


----------



## Trollkien (25 Feb 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> No caigáis en la trampa. El curso no vale los 4000€ que se pagan, ni 2000€ ni 500...
> Todo lo que enseñan se puede aprender gratis en la certificación de Facebook Blueprint, leyendo el blog de Jon Loomer y algunos más
> Si no merece la pena....¿Por qué los alumnos que lo han finalizado no se quejan?
> Pues porque los han enganchado bien y les han ofrecido ser parte del programa de afiliados, que básicamente consiste en hablar bien de ellos, promocionar el curso con su enlace de afiliados y si un par de pardillos más pican pues te ganas unos cuantos miles.
> ...



interesante lo de las cetificaciones... habra que mirar...
la verdad que hay mucha certificacion gratis por ahi, yo conocia las de microsoft, o al menos los recursos gratis que tienen de ellos


----------



## LoL LoL (25 Feb 2020)

En este viddeo 

El mismo afirma que iba a ikea a hacerse fotos para aparentar lo que no hera y así vender cursos... y tambien iba a coworkings para hacer fotos con macs y parecer hombre de éxito con oficinas propias etc..

En fin....


----------



## Trajano VI (25 Feb 2020)

Lo mejor que podéis hacer es denunciar como spam la publicidad de Roberto Gamboa, me aparece tanto en YouTube como en instagram

coñazo de vendehumos, espero que la gente que busque *opiniones de Roberto Gamboa *o su *curso de trafficker digital* lea este post donde se demuestra que no vale lo que cuesta y que es una maniobra de marketing barato


----------



## LoL LoL (25 Feb 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> Lo mejor que podéis hacer es denunciar como spam la publicidad de Roberto Gamboa, me aparece tanto en YouTube como en instagram
> 
> coñazo de vendehumos, espero que la gente que busque *opiniones de Roberto Gamboa *o su *curso de trafficker digital* lea este post donde se demuestra que no vale lo que cuesta y que es una maniobra de marketing barato



Al final los que compran el curso en vez dedicarse a esto: Facebook Blueprint

Lo que hacen es vender un curso para captar a gente... para que ellos luego venden cursos...

Piramidal en toda regla...


----------



## Kanta (25 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Al final los que compran el curso en vez dedicarse a esto: Facebook Blueprint
> 
> Lo que hacen es vender un curso para captar a gente... para que ellos luego venden cursos...
> 
> Piramidal en toda regla...



Coño, Tuluse se arrancó a expresarse... me alegro, pero discrepo 100%... siento decirte que no tienes razón... te equivocas de pleno. Podría argumentarme pero no se si tiene sentido... no llegaremos nunca al consenso. 

Pensad lo que queráis pero comentad con uso de razón.


----------



## LoL LoL (25 Feb 2020)

*Roberto Gamboa*


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (25 Feb 2020)

La verdad es que ni idea del mundillo del marketing digital, mi trabajo no está relacionado con eso, pero si que me parecen interesantes las certificaciones de google ads y de facebook blueprints ( que no conocia). Esto mezclado con algo de twitter y algun script para analizar cosillas puede ser algo bastante interesante para mejorar resultados en campañas de marketing digital


----------



## Nunca_desistimos (25 Feb 2020)

Él que piensa que cuántos más peor, más compentencia, tiene una mente muy cerrada. Y es cuantos más mejor, más se aprende y más nos podemos ayudar.


----------



## zonavinos (25 Feb 2020)

¿Quiénes ganaron dinero en la fiebre del oro? Los que vendían las palas. 
¿Quiénes ganan dinero en internet? Los que venden cursos sobre cómo ganar dinero en internet.


----------



## Luismarple II (25 Feb 2020)

Nunca_desistimos dijo:


> Él que piensa que cuántos más peor, más compentencia, tiene una mente muy cerrada. Y es cuantos más mejor, más se aprende y más nos podemos ayudar.



Claro que sí, bonico.

Osea, que encuentro la puta fórmula de la cocacola online, un nicho que no ha explotado nadie, que da un pastofen, soy el único en todo el mundo vendiendo bozales para periquitos con gps, comprados a 5 euros y vendidos a 90... Y lo voy a contar por ahí para que salgan otra docena de vendedores y nos ayudemos a trocear ese mercado y jodernos unos a otros... claro claro...

Mira, yo me dedico a la venta online de un producto bastante específico, y no cuento lo que hago ni a mi madre!!! mi madre cree que me dedico a las palizas por encargo, no te digo más!!!


----------



## euriborfree (25 Feb 2020)

Raisuni dijo:


>



Si este tio es funcionario posiblemente esta metiendose en un lio legal, dice que esta compaginando su trabajo de funcionario con la agencia de trafficker y los funcionarios tienen muchas incompatibilidades


----------



## euriborfree (25 Feb 2020)

Desconozco el caso de Roberto Gamboa, ni le conozco ni voy a hablar de el.

Tambien me gano los garbanzos online y conozco a 2 tipos de expertos en SEO

-Por un lado los que gestionan sus propias webs, no se dedican a hacer seo para terceros, manejan mucho trafico y ganan bastante dinero
-Por otro lado los que ofrecen servicios de SEO a terceros, apenas mueven trafico en sus propias webs.

Esto es como todos los negocios, el que sabe como conseguir dinero no se dedica a vender libros de como ganar dinero, se dedica directamente a ganarlo.


----------



## ulipulido (26 Feb 2020)

Es aquí donde están las mejores opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa, los mejores comentarios sobre Roberto Gambao y las reales opiniones sobre el master trafficker digital de roberto gamboa

Aquí las tienes: quema los 4000 euros, no seas como un prigao de los videos


----------



## Madre del amor hermoso (26 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> ¿ Qué opináis de los cursos de Roberto Gamboa ?
> 
> Abro hilo.



Yo fuí alumno de la 3º edición y esta muy bien, me ayudó a salir de mi antiguo trabajo y ahora dispongo de libertad financiera y puedo estar viajando cada 2 x 3 sin tener que rendirle cuentas a nadie! mirate el training que es GRATIS!!!


----------



## Madre del amor hermoso (26 Feb 2020)

ulipulido dijo:


> Es aquí donde están las mejores opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa, los mejores comentarios sobre Roberto Gambao y las reales opiniones sobre el master trafficker digital de roberto gamboa
> 
> Aquí las tienes: quema los 4000 euros, no seas como un prigao de los videos



Yo invertí el dinero en este curso y es la mejor inversión que he hecho en mi vida!! jajajaj me hace mucha gracia que estés opinando de algo de lo que no tienes ni idea


----------



## zonavinos (26 Feb 2020)

Yo me tragué un podcast de Angel Alegre que entrevistaba a Roberto Gamboa, y tengo que decir que me pareció el mayor vendehumo de todos los que ha sacado en su podcast, que no digo que sean todos, aunque casualmente al final de cada programa siempre hacen una oferta de lo que venda cada uno, con lo que se nota mucho el truco.
Incluso me vi un vídeo gratuito y no decía nada, o mejor dicho, establecía una premisa básica del timo piramidal: "comparto mis conocimientos porque no doy abasto con mis clientes", vale, eso me vale para una primera tanda de formación, pero cuando difundes tu palabra, y tus discípulos empiezan a tratar a esos clientes que a él le sobran, se entiende que ya habría suficiente personal capacitado para intentar atender a esos negocios que ven su panacea en anunciarse en Facebook, una red que va de capa caída, y que pulsas un anuncio de cada 200...
Pero no, siguen sacando cursos y como los nuevos alumnos necesitan más alumnos que se enganchen para ver si recuperan su inversión, pero ya se sabe que cuando llegas tarde a la pirámide pues te toca cargar todo el peso en la base.
Por cierto, todos los que defienden el método se acaban de dar de alta y publicar en este post, se les nota mucho. Salvo yo, que no he puesto un duro, pero me parece que hay que abrir los ojos al personal.


----------



## LoL LoL (26 Feb 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> Yo invertí el dinero en este curso y es la mejor inversión que he hecho en mi vida!! jajajaj me hace mucha gracia que estés opinando de algo de lo que no tienes ni idea



No te lo crees ni tu.


----------



## Madre del amor hermoso (26 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> No te lo crees ni tu.



el que no se lo cree eres tu, yo estoy trabajando de esto ya y recuperé lo invertido ayudado a 3 negocios... de todas maneras estaba aquí para reírme de vuestros comentarios un rato, mientras me tomaba algo jajaja


----------



## LoL LoL (26 Feb 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> el que no se lo cree eres tu, yo estoy trabajando de esto ya y recuperé lo invertido ayudado a 3 negocios... de todas maneras estaba aquí para reírme de vuestros comentarios un rato, mientras me tomaba algo jajaja



Jajajaja crack


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Feb 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> Yo fuí alumno de la 3º edición y esta muy bien, me ayudó a salir de mi antiguo trabajo y ahora dispongo de libertad financiera y puedo estar viajando cada 2 x 3 sin tener que rendirle cuentas a nadie! mirate el training que es GRATIS!!!



Te registraste ayer al foro para poner estos mensajes. 
Claramente eres un afiliado de Roberto Gamboa o el mismo  
Estás aquí porque estás intentando proteger tus intereses económicos...
No vengas de alumno feliz al que le han cambiado la vida...no cuela


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Feb 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> Yo fuí alumno de la 3º edición y esta muy bien, me ayudó a salir de mi antiguo trabajo y ahora dispongo de libertad financiera y puedo estar viajando cada 2 x 3 sin tener que rendirle cuentas a nadie! mirate el training que es GRATIS!!!



Dios, tus mensajes suenan tan a crecepelo barato, es increíble. 
Por cierto, eso de hacerle gastarse a la gente 4000€ está muy mal.
No lo vale y lo sabes.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Feb 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> Yo invertí el dinero en este curso y es la mejor inversión que he hecho en mi vida!! jajajaj me hace mucha gracia que estés opinando de algo de lo que no tienes ni idea



Comparte tus datos de Facebook Ads, tu web, demuestra que ganas dinero o deja de intentar manipular  
Aquí no queremos que la gente pierda 4000€


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Feb 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> el que no se lo cree eres tu, yo estoy trabajando de esto ya y recuperé lo invertido ayudado a 3 negocios... de todas maneras estaba aquí para reírme de vuestros comentarios un rato, mientras me tomaba algo jajaja



"He ayudado a 3 negocios" 
Aunque fuera cierto será como el chico del vídeo del testimonial.
"Me dieron 100€ para Facebook Ads y logré generarles 3000€ en ventas..."
Perfecto, pero el cuanto cobro como trafficker, pues seguramente el 25% del presupuesto gastado,es decir 25€.
Que con 3 clientes no te da para pasarte la vida viajando como insinúas.
Deja de vender humo en este foro, si pillas a incautos y les metes el curso de 4000€, bien por ti.
Pero no aquí


----------



## Marionetas (27 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> ¿ Qué opináis de los cursos de Roberto Gamboa ?
> 
> Abro hilo.



Hola , yo soy una de esas desesperadas que llegó a la página de Roberto de Gamboa .
Digo desesperada por qué estoy en paro he sido comercial para una multinacional y ahora estoy en la empresa más grande de España .
La primera impresión fue WoW esto es para mí , pero al ver los vídeos escuchar los podcast no me pareció nada serio .
Empecé a investigar y nadie dice que no le fue bien el máster , cosa que me pareció demasiado rara , en la formación siempre hay opiniones diferentes aunque sea de algún profesor , no todo podía ser tan maravilloso .
Empecé a escribir a gente por redes y alguno me llamo y me dijo lo maravilloso que es y gente que claramente ya no se dedicaba a eso me dio la respuesta de no puedo ayudarte no me dedico a eso ... Cosa que me pareció más rara aún , si es tan maravilloso y ganas tanta pasta por qué no te dedicas ya a eso sí en teoría puedes viajar , ganas un montón de dinero , etc .
Finalmente he llegado a la conclusión de que este señor es un timador en toda regla , creo que los alumnos deben de firmar algún acuerdo de confidencialidad por qué no es normal , que nadie diga nada .
Las web de soy trafficker son todas iguales una cagada desde mi punto de vista de humilde mortal , todo es genial y maravilloso , pero no hay webs de trabajo o de empresas serías , o lo que al menos yo considero una empresa seria .
Voy a ver el trainning pero me da que no hablan del curso pero desde luego yo no voy a pagar ni 4000 ni 5000 si quieren que me den una beca solidaria para desempleados .
Gracias a los que habéis escrito este chat , es el único en todo internet que dice algo y por supuesto se ve los que escriben aleccionados pero que no dan contenido de cómo ganan dinero , de ninguna de sus campañas ni de nada .


----------



## Luismarple II (27 Feb 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> Yo fuí alumno de la 3º edición y esta muy bien, me ayudó a salir de mi antiguo trabajo y ahora dispongo de libertad financiera y puedo estar viajando cada 2 x 3 sin tener que rendirle cuentas a nadie! mirate el training que es GRATIS!!!



Eres un cachondo.

Sabes qué es lo que más me mosquea de tus mensajes? que porsiaca no mencionas los términos "roberto gamboa" "master" "trafficker" "opiniones" "comentarios" o "experiencias", no vaya a ser que ayudes a posicionar el hilo en esos términos.

No te preocupes, ya lo hacemos nosotros.

Un saludo a Roberto Gamboa, vendedor de humo con su master de pegolete, trafficker sin ninguna opinión negativa (ni real).


----------



## Luismarple II (27 Feb 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> Yo fuí alumno de la 3º edición y esta muy bien, me ayudó a salir de mi antiguo trabajo y ahora dispongo de libertad financiera y puedo estar viajando cada 2 x 3 sin tener que rendirle cuentas a nadie! mirate el training que es GRATIS!!!



Y por cierto, nadie que consiga la libertad financiera gracias a un negocio online habla como tú. Yo cambié mi antiguo trabajo por cuenta ajena en una oficina por un negocio online, me va bien, tengo libertad financiera, podría vivir la vida loca si no tuviera familia.... Y vivo permanentemente acojonado. Porque si por algo se caracteriza internet es que no sabes qué coño va a pasar mañana. Lo que hoy funciona mañana puede dejar de hacerlo y hay que vivir con la escopeta cargada cada día, de lunes a domingo.

En mi caso gano razonablemente bien, soy libre de hacer lo que me dé la gana, no rindo cuentas a nadie... y no es algo como para ir tirando cohetes, porque mañana podría terminarse. Vamos, que no hay chollos. Ni siquiera en internet.

El master de Roberto Gamboa es una fuña
Roberto Gamboa trafficker de pegolete
Las opiniones, experiencias y los comentarios del master de roberto gamboa en internet son todas interesadas



Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído. (va a ser mi nueva firma)(al menos en este hilo) (y os invito a todos a utilizarla)


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Feb 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Claro que sí, bonico.
> 
> Osea, que encuentro la puta fórmula de la cocacola online, un nicho que no ha explotado nadie, que da un pastofen, soy el único en todo el mundo vendiendo bozales para periquitos con gps, comprados a 5 euros y vendidos a 90... Y lo voy a contar por ahí para que salgan otra docena de vendedores y nos ayudemos a trocear ese mercado y jodernos unos a otros... claro claro...
> 
> Mira, yo me dedico a la venta online de un producto bastante específico, y no cuento lo que hago ni a mi madre!!! mi madre cree que me dedico a las palizas por encargo, no te digo más!!!



Cuentanos mas del tema, lo que puedas contar sin que te jodan el tema. Me parece interesante. Tips, margenes, facturacion, etc.


----------



## Luismarple II (27 Feb 2020)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Cuentanos mas del tema, lo que puedas contar sin que te jodan el tema. Me parece interesante. Tips, margenes, facturacion, etc.



Por supuesto. Si quieres te cuento lo que haga falta de mi pipa de las palizas por encargo. De mi negocio real online no cuento una puta mierda!! lo que me faltaba!! contar mis márgenes de facturación, claro claro.... por qué no vienes a mi casa y le echas un polvo a mi mujer?? a ver si tienes cojones!!! y a ver si así deja de darme la vara!!

Ves? así actúa alguien que tiene un negocio online que vale la pena.




Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Feb 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Por supuesto. Si quieres te cuento lo que haga falta de mi pipa de las palizas por encargo. De mi negocio real online no cuento una puta mierda!! lo que me faltaba!! contar mis márgenes de facturación, claro claro.... por qué no vienes a mi casa y le echas un polvo a mi mujer?? a ver si tienes cojones!!! y a ver si así deja de darme la vara!!
> 
> Ves? así actúa alguien que tiene un negocio online que vale la pena.
> 
> ...



En serio? Pasame foto de la señora!!

Fuera coñas, cualquier cosa que no te comprometa onvre, no seas tacaño!!

Servicio o producto?
Lo fabricas/provees tu? o lo hace otro?
El tema SEO y marketing digital te ha ayudado o es puro humo?
Vives de ello? Tienes empleados?
Como va tu relacion con amazon o ebay o similares? competencia?

De verdad que me interesa bastante, no tu producto, pero si unos consejos de alguien que tenga experiencia en el tema porque tengo algunas ideas, pero muy poca experiencia en estos temas.

Y si yo tambien estoy de acuerdo que lo de Roberto Gamboa huele a timo a kilometros.


----------



## Luismarple II (27 Feb 2020)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> En serio? Pasame foto de la señora!!
> 
> Fuera coñas, cualquier cosa que no te comprometa onvre, no seas tacaño!!
> 
> ...



Todo compromete. Todo. Decir el producto es darle un empujoncito a un competidor. Pero te puedo contar alguna cosilla de tus preguntas.

El tema SEO lo empezamos llevando nosotros (somos dos) pero en 2018 se fue todo a la mierda, Google empezó a poner en las primeras posiciones a redes sociales, milanuncios y páginas absurdas para que los que vendíamos algo pasáramos por caja. Ahora el SEO me lo lleva una agencia que más o menos consigue posicionar en micronichos pero cada 15 días cambia todo. Sobrevivimos a base de SEM en google y facebook. Por suerte para cuando esto pasó ya teníamos margen suficiente para poder permitirnos la publi, eso hizo que muchos competidores pequeños desaparecieran. Si tuviesemos que empezar de cero hoy, sería inviable completamente. Al mes jodemos varios miles de euros entre agencia seo, agencia sem y publicidad pagada. Y ya he hablado demasiado.



Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Feb 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Todo compromete. Todo. Decir el producto es darle un empujoncito a un competidor. Pero te puedo contar alguna cosilla de tus preguntas.
> 
> El tema SEO lo empezamos llevando nosotros (somos dos) pero en 2018 se fue todo a la mierda, Google empezó a poner en las primeras posiciones a redes sociales, milanuncios y páginas absurdas para que los que vendíamos algo pasáramos por caja. Ahora el SEO me lo lleva una agencia que más o menos consigue posicionar en micronichos pero cada 15 días cambia todo. Sobrevivimos a base de SEM en google y facebook. Por suerte para cuando esto pasó ya teníamos margen suficiente para poder permitirnos la publi, eso hizo que muchos competidores pequeños desaparecieran. Si tuviesemos que empezar de cero hoy, sería inviable completamente. Al mes jodemos varios miles de euros entre agencia seo, agencia sem y publicidad pagada. Y ya he hablado demasiado.
> 
> ...



Y te conviene el SEO si todo cambia cada 15 dias?? No seria mas efectivo dedicarlo todo a SEM ??
No pensaba que hubiese que meter miles de € para negocios pequeños... pensaba que con 300 o 400 daba.

No me has dado mucho pero menos es nada, gracias por la info.

PD: pasa foto de la señora si ibas en serio


----------



## Luismarple II (27 Feb 2020)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Y te conviene el SEO si todo cambia cada 15 dias?? No seria mas efectivo dedicarlo todo a SEM ??
> No pensaba que hubiese que meter miles de € para negocios pequeños... pensaba que con 300 o 400 daba.
> 
> No me has dado mucho pero menos es nada, gracias por la info.
> ...



El SEO te conviene hacerlo en más de una página. Debes tener tu página pro, para que el humano se encuentre un sitio serio donde vendes tus bozales para periquitos con gps, un blog, donde no vendes nada pero hablas de tu producto y metes algún enlacito , porque si Google no ve que vendes nada es más fácil que lo posicione, algún artículo metido con calzador por ahí y un par de minipáginas fingiendo ser un trastornao de los periquitos y hablando, entre otras cosas, del bozal gps. Para eos hay que generar muuuuuuuuucho contenido, y si estás ocupado con otra cosa es preferible subcontratarlo.

El tema del SEM es que una vez gastada la pasta se acabó, no queda nada. Con el seo todo lo subido queda ahí y dentro de tres meses puede posicionar esa página mierder donde metiste de refilón una mención a tu bozal.

400 euros de SEM al mes puede valer para una peluquería en un barrio que quiere posicionar en "peluquería en Rekalde". Si peleas en internete esa cantidad es irrisoria.


----------



## MigueI Lacambra (27 Feb 2020)




----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Feb 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> El SEO te conviene hacerlo en más de una página. Debes tener tu página pro, para que el humano se encuentre un sitio serio donde vendes tus bozales para periquitos con gps, un blog, donde no vendes nada pero hablas de tu producto y metes algún enlacito , porque si Google no ve que vendes nada es más fácil que lo posicione, algún artículo metido con calzador por ahí y un par de minipáginas fingiendo ser un trastornao de los periquitos y hablando, entre otras cosas, del bozal gps. Para eos hay que generar muuuuuuuuucho contenido, y si estás ocupado con otra cosa es preferible subcontratarlo.
> 
> El tema del SEM es que una vez gastada la pasta se acabó, no queda nada. Con el seo todo lo subido queda ahí y dentro de tres meses puede posicionar esa página mierder donde metiste de refilón una mención a tu bozal.
> 
> 400 euros de SEM al mes puede valer para una peluquería en un barrio que quiere posicionar en "peluquería en Rekalde". Si peleas en internete esa cantidad es irrisoria.



Oye y el tema de cosas que aparecen en google para comprar directamente??

O sea, yo busco "bozal periquito gps" y en ciertas busquedas directamente te aparecen links a tiendas web para comprarlos. Eso seria lo ideal entiendo. Es eso algo que este incluido en la pasta que te dejas en el SEM? O tienes que ser tienda afiliada de google? o como va?


----------



## LoL LoL (27 Feb 2020)

5 mil euros ?

El mismo afirma que iba a ikea a hacerse fotos para aparentar lo que no hera y así vender cursos... y tambien iba a coworkings para hacer fotos con macs y parecer hombre de éxito con oficinas propias etc..

En fin....


----------



## zonavinos (27 Feb 2020)

En este timo piramidal, cuánto creéis que le puede llegar limpio al Roberto Gamboa, después de pagar a afiliados, costes de producción, camisetas de secta (manda carallo... algunos parecen una banda de neonazis con esos tirantes), alquileres, etc.
Si le quedan 1.000 limpios y engaña a 50, se le arregla el mes...


----------



## Luismarple II (27 Feb 2020)

zonavinos dijo:


> En este timo piramidal, cuánto creéis que le puede llegar limpio al Roberto Gamboa, después de pagar a afiliados, costes de producción, camisetas de secta (manda carallo... algunos parecen una banda de neonazis con esos tirantes), alquileres, etc.
> Si le quedan 1.000 limpios y engaña a 50, se le arregla el mes...



El verdadero secreto está en hacer que los engañados se callen la puta boca y trabajen para ti para no sentirse estafados. Así es el ser humano, si se la cuelas pero luego le invitas a colársela a otro y vas a pachas todos se apuntan.


Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## Luismarple II (27 Feb 2020)

Por cierto, este hilo ya sale tercero para "roberto gamboa opiniones" en las búsquedas de google, por encima de los videos!!!



Y además, opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído!!!


----------



## zonavinos (27 Feb 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Por cierto, este hilo ya sale tercero para "roberto gamboa opiniones" en las búsquedas de google, por encima de los videos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Y además, opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído!!!



Qué mala gente somos, le vamos a hundir el chiringuito y va a tener que dedicarse a doble de acción en la película sobre la biografía de Iniesta ;-)


----------



## euriborfree (27 Feb 2020)

Raisuni dijo:


>



Por comentar un poco el video

Dice ser funcionario, ¿como lleva el regimen de incompatibilidades de un funcionario con este negocio? me entran dudas.

-Dice que con una inversion de 100€ en publicidad ha generado para su cliente ventas por valor de 3700€ y aqui hay que darse cuenta de que esta mezclando cifras.

3700 es el importe de las ventas, no ha convertido 100€ en 3700€, no sabemos lo que vende su cliente, podria ser que vendiera botijos o calzado deportivo o cualquier otro producto, asi que si estimamos un margen comercial del 20% (habitual en muchos sectores), su cliente habria ganado 740€ de margen comercial y con ese margen comercial hay que descontar gastos (personal, local, mantenimiento de stocks, etc) y uno de esos gastos sera la publicidad, es decir, que solo una parte de esos 740€ tendria como destino la inversion publicitaria.

Para no alargarlo mucho por lo general las comisiones por ventas suelen rondar el 5% del importe de la venta, eso son 185€ y es para su cliente un costo del 25% del margen comercial estimado antes. Esto es extrapolable al tipico programa de marketing de afiliados. Los porcentajes de comision suelen ser mayores en negocios digitales, por ejemplo la venta de ebooks de la cancamusa o de cursos online no tienen unos costes tan definidos como una tienda de material deportivo.

Asi que en realidad esta persona ha hecho una inversion en publicidad de 100€ y ha recuperado en forma de comisiones por ventas un importe de 185€, no esta mal duplicar tu dinero, pero no es la multiplicacion de los panes y los peces que parece al principio.

Tambien puede ser que como dice otro forero el 'trafficker' cobre un porcentaje de lo invertido y sea que por haber invertido 100€ en publicidad ha cobradoa su cliente 25€, en este caso sin asumir riesgo alguno pues el calculo anterior supone arriesgarse a no vender nada.

El palabro "trafficker" que se acaban de sacar de la manga es en realidad una actividad bastante vieja, Google Adsense lleva casi 20 años en servicio, en los años siguientes hubo un cierto numero de profesionales del medio que pedian que google habilitara cuentas de profesionales, no se usaba el palabro "trafficker", fruto de esta demanda surgio el programa de certificacion de Google Ads, las cuentas de partners y demas.

Este hombre parece estar vendiendo un curso para enseñarte a comprar publicidad y seamos realistas, *Facebook, Google y Bing tienen sendos cursos GRATUITOS* para enseñarte a usar sus plataformas, al fin y al cabo estas empresas quieren que les compres publicidad asi que estan deseando enseñarte a usar sus servicios.


----------



## Raisuni (27 Feb 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Por comentar un poco el video
> 
> Dice ser funcionario, ¿como lleva el regimen de incompatibilidades de un funcionario con este negocio? me entran dudas.
> 
> ...



Es hump y del malo


----------



## euriborfree (27 Feb 2020)

Un curso de 'trafficker' gratuito, los cupones duran poco tiempo asi que al que le interese que se de prisa

*Google Adsense and Web Traffic Growth Bootcamp, 2020 *
Google Adsense and Web Traffic Growth Bootcamp, 2020
GRATIS ahora, no se lo que durara.

Es en ingles, el que no sepa ingles en este negocio que ni se moleste que no se va a comer un mojon


----------



## ulipulido (27 Feb 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Un curso de 'trafficker' gratuito, los cupones duran poco tiempo asi que al que le interese que se de prisa
> 
> *Google Adsense and Web Traffic Growth Bootcamp, 2020 *
> Google Adsense and Web Traffic Growth Bootcamp, 2020
> ...



Pero si lo hago voy a ir en Bermudas como ROberto Gamboa el Trafficker, voy a tener libertad financiera, ingresos pasivos y vírgenes en el paraíso?

Por cierto, ya es la segunda vez que me sale un mierdavideo suyo en youtube, cuanto gasta el tío este para captar a incautos que desplumar?


----------



## euriborfree (27 Feb 2020)

ulipulido dijo:


> Pero si lo hago voy a ir en Bermudas como ROberto Gamboa el Trafficker, voy a tener libertad financiera, ingresos pasivos y vírgenes en el paraíso?
> 
> Por cierto, ya es la segunda vez que me sale un mierdavideo suyo en youtube, cuanto gasta el tío este para captar a incautos que desplumar?



De eso trata su curso, te va a enseñar a gastarte la pasta en poner anuncios de esos, a mi tambien me han salido.

Y el curso que he puesto yo tambien trata de eso, de aprender a comprar publicidad en google y sacarle rentabilidad, no se si te dara para un viaje a Miami (las imagenes del anuncio son de ahi) pero ir a Miami no es tan caro, hay epocas del año que tienes billete de ida y vuelta por poco mas de 400 euros


----------



## Kanta (27 Feb 2020)

zonavinos dijo:


> En este timo piramidal, cuánto creéis que le puede llegar limpio al Roberto Gamboa, después de pagar a afiliados, costes de producción, camisetas de secta (manda carallo... algunos parecen una banda de neonazis con esos tirantes), alquileres, etc.
> Si le quedan 1.000 limpios y engaña a 50, se le arregla el mes...



Madre mía, qué miras más cortas... esto si que es hablar al gusto de la boca, ajajajajajjajajaj... Qué clase de negociete crees que está montando este hombre... no tienes ni idea...


----------



## zonavinos (27 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Madre mía, qué miras más cortas... esto si que es hablar al gusto de la boca, ajajajajajjajajaj... Qué clase de negociete crees que está montando este hombre... no tienes ni idea...



Ah, que se saca más de 1.000€ limpios por persona y "convence" a más de 50 personas por curso? pues sí que tengo las miras cortas, yo firmaba eso ya. Pero bueno supongo que aspira a la "libertad financiera" y en 4 ediciones más ya estará viviendo en Maldivas de las rentas. Por cierto, en tu página está muy bien vender tus servicios, pero cuando vas pasando páginas y salta un pop-up del curso, me da que ese es el producto que más te interesa vender, por encima de conseguir un cliente potencial. Lo importante es que sois los primeros que habéis descubierto un tesoro, pero en vez de coger el tesoro, os dedicáis a vender los mapas...


----------



## Kanta (27 Feb 2020)

zonavinos dijo:


> Ah, que se saca más de 1.000€ limpios por persona y "convence" a más de 50 personas por curso? pues sí que tengo las miras cortas, yo firmaba eso ya. Pero bueno supongo que aspira a la "libertad financiera" y en 4 ediciones más ya estará viviendo en Maldivas de las rentas. Por cierto, en tu página está muy bien vender tus servicios, pero cuando vas pasando páginas y salta un pop-up del curso, me da que ese es el producto que más te interesa vender, por encima de conseguir un cliente potencial. Lo importante es que sois los primeros que habéis descubierto un tesoro, pero en vez de coger el tesoro, os dedicáis a vender los mapas...





zonavinos dijo:


> Ah, que se saca más de 1.000€ limpios por persona y "convence" a más de 50 personas por curso? pues sí que tengo las miras cortas, yo firmaba eso ya. Pero bueno supongo que aspira a la "libertad financiera" y en 4 ediciones más ya estará viviendo en Maldivas de las rentas. Por cierto, en tu página está muy bien vender tus servicios, pero cuando vas pasando páginas y salta un pop-up del curso, me da que ese es el producto que más te interesa vender, por encima de conseguir un cliente potencial. Lo importante es que sois los primeros que habéis descubierto un tesoro, pero en vez de coger el tesoro, os dedicáis a vender los mapas...



Si el Instituto me da la oportunidad de participar como afiliado, no la voy perder... además lo hago con gusto... mis clientes potenciales salen de otras webs de nichos más específicos... Me alegra que te haya gustado mi web de trafficker, sí es correcto, durante esta semana promociono el máster, y? jajajajajaja...


----------



## Luismarple II (28 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Si el Instituto me da la oportunidad de participar como afiliado, no la voy perder... además lo hago con gusto... mis clientes potenciales salen de otras webs de nichos más específicos... Me alegra que te haya gustado mi web de trafficker, sí es correcto, durante esta semana promociono el máster, y? jajajajajaja...



Nada hijo, tú sigue descojonándote y dando de comer a este hilo sobre el master de Roberto Gamboa para que cada vez posicione un poco mejor. Veo que eres muy inteligente a la hora de posicionar los conceptos más apropiados en google. Roberto Gamboa os obliga a ser así de capullos?


Y además de esto, opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído!!!


----------



## trampantojo (28 Feb 2020)

menuda mierda de hilo


----------



## LoL LoL (28 Feb 2020)

trampantojo dijo:


> menuda mierda de hilo



Eres Roberto Gamboa?


----------



## LoL LoL (28 Feb 2020)

No rula su web *Roberto Gamboa* ni tampoco se* curso trafficker digital*


----------



## euriborfree (28 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> No rula su web *Roberto Gamboa* ni tampoco se* curso trafficker digital*



has puesto mal las direcciones, ambas


----------



## LoL LoL (28 Feb 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> has puesto mal las direcciones, ambas



Si, lo sé, es sólo un experimento.


----------



## Kanta (28 Feb 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Si, lo sé, es sólo un experimento.



Ná que Tuluse se aburre... y está aplicando unas técnicas SEO que le salieron en unos cromos.


----------



## euriborfree (28 Feb 2020)

Los enlaces en este foro son nofollow


----------



## DigitalMarketer (29 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Si el Instituto me da la oportunidad de participar como afiliado, no la voy perder... además lo hago con gusto... mis clientes potenciales salen de otras webs de nichos más específicos... Me alegra que te haya gustado mi web de trafficker, sí es correcto, durante esta semana promociono el máster, y? jajajajajaja...



El instituto dice, pero que instituto hombre, que si buscas su dirección en Google, es un maldito apartamento en un edificio horroroso de Canillejas, Madrid.
La vivienda particular de Gamboa. Ni una oficina.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (29 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Ná que Tuluse se aburre... y está aplicando unas técnicas SEO que le salieron en unos cromos.



Y lo de que Gamboa salga en todos los ranking de vendehumos también te da igual?


----------



## wopa (29 Feb 2020)

Tiene nombre de etarra.


----------



## Kanta (29 Feb 2020)

Llegó "El Faltosu", bienvenido.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (29 Feb 2020)

no tenia ni puta idea de quien era este calvo de mierda , pero lo he Googleado y después de ver su puta cara de gilipollas quiero decir que cualquiera que le suelte ni un puto euro a este subnormal no solo se merece que le robe su dinero , es que habría que meterle una paliza a ver si espabila ...


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (29 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis (tutrafficker.com) y he sido alumno del Máster de Experto de Tráfico Online de Roberto Gamboa en su primera edición.
> 
> Escribo pq veo que en este post se me hace referencia y creo que no es justo que se escuche la opinión de una sola parte, la hater.
> 
> ...



quieres comerme la polla por solo 3.500 euros ?


----------



## Kanta (29 Feb 2020)

ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> no tenia ni puta idea de quien era este calvo de mierda , pero lo he Googleado y después de ver su puta cara de gilipollas quiero decir que cualquiera que le suelte ni un puto euro a este subnormal no solo se merece que le robe su dinero , es que habría que meterle una paliza a ver si espabila ...



Asomas por aquí a soltar tu mierda, ¿ya te has quedado a gusto?... ¿¿¿Has probado a ir al fútbol???
Pues venga, hasta luego, Mari Carmen


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (29 Feb 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Asomas por aquí a soltar tu mierda, ¿ya te has quedado a gusto?... ¿¿¿Has probado a ir al fútbol???
> Pues venga, hasta luego, Mari Carmen
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 242907





ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> quieres comerme la polla por solo 3.500 euros ?



venga , como veo que eres un tio listo te lo dejo en 4.000 . 

aprovecha la oferta !


----------



## Luismarple II (1 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Alguien ha creado la ficha en Google Maps de Roberto Gamboa:
> 
> Roberto Gamboa
> 
> Veremos a ver que tal las opiniones sin censura que hará la peña....



Pues supongo que todos sus palmeros dirán que es la caña. Pero claro, en este tipo de cosas un par de opiniones negativas invalidan las positivas. Va a estar curioso.

Por cierto, este hilo ya sale el primero en la búsqueda de "roberto gamboa opiniones" ahora vamos a por "master de roberto gamboa opiniones". Vamos a enseñarle al tipo este cómo posicionar.



Y además opinio que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Alguien ha creado la ficha en Google Maps de Roberto Gamboa:
> 
> Roberto Gamboa
> 
> Veremos a ver que tal las opiniones sin censura que hará la peña....



Me parece a mi que ya no existe


----------



## Luismarple II (1 Mar 2020)

ahora me salen banners de la semana trafficker de roberto gamboa. Otra opción muy simpática es clickar en sus anuncios. Le echamos un cable a los dueños de burbuja y le jodemos el presupuesto de SEM al Gamboa este!! no es genial? Y como cada uno vamos a clickar desde una ip distinta de un lugar diferente, para google no va a ser tráfico sem natural.

Y además opino que el master de trafficker de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## burburankia (1 Mar 2020)

Roberto si me lees fui yo que te mando el mensaje de que tu publi era jodidamente insportable perdoname


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (1 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Desconozco el caso de Roberto Gamboa, ni le conozco ni voy a hablar de el.
> 
> Tambien me gano los garbanzos online y conozco a 2 tipos de expertos en SEO
> 
> ...



Y romuald Fons?


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (1 Mar 2020)

Roberto , soy el negro al que se la chupastes anoche en el Glory Hole … 

Que harias bien en hacerte las pruebas del sida , me siento obligado a avisarte …


----------



## mave_victor (1 Mar 2020)

Cuando te tienen que vender algo con un Embudo de ventas para captarte, es que el producto es una mierda pinchada en un palo. 
Todo lo que te enseñen en ese curso está gratis en internet, lo que pasa que la gente cree que pagar por ello le hará rico al instante y no es así. Se aprovechan de la gente desesperada y desinformada.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Mar 2020)

No quiero ser clasista. 
Pero es que Roberto Gamboa le intenta vender a a la gente el sueño de hacerse rico y libertad total financiera.
Cuando el a sus...no se...30 y largos? Cuarenta? Sigue viviendo en el piso que el mismo dice que nació, en la calle Esfinge de Canillejas en Madrid.
Barrio obrero como sabe todo el mundo.
Es decir, donde está ese ascenso social gracias a todo lo que ha ganado?
Porque sigue viviendo en casa de sus papis?
Intenta vender la idea de "soy rico" por haber viajado a USA y hacerse algunos cruceros...por favor...
Cuando vea su ático de 2 millones de euros en el barrio de Salamanca me callaré .
Pero la realidad es la que es.


----------



## zonavinos (1 Mar 2020)

Según comenta a su amigo Angel Alegre, en su podcast, está viviendo en Málaga, con su libertad financiera, con el solito y los espetos, lo oí 10 minutos y tuve bastante. Supongo que su domicilio de Madrid sea la casa de algún familiar, que tendrá de testaferro por si algún día falla algo salir librado.
P.D. yo después de ver el vídeo de una youtuber sobre un viaje a Ibiza no me creo nada de tantos vende humos


----------



## Kanta (1 Mar 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> No quiero ser clasista.
> Pero es que Roberto Gamboa le intenta vender a a la gente el sueño de hacerse rico y libertad total financiera.
> Cuando el a sus...no se...30 y largos? Cuarenta? Sigue viviendo en el piso que el mismo dice que nació, en la calle Esfinge de Canillejas en Madrid.
> Barrio obrero como sabe todo el mundo.
> ...



jajajajajajajaja... ¿dices que no eres HATER de libro?... Hater, Troll y además no tienes ni idea de lo que dices... jajajaja, deja de hacer el ridículo e infórmate, no saques las conclusiones que a ti más te apetecen.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Mar 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> jajajajajajajaja... ¿dices que no eres HATER de libro?... Hater, Troll y además no tienes ni idea de lo que dices... jajajaja, deja de hacer el ridículo e infórmate, no saques las conclusiones que a ti más te apetecen.



Eso eso, defiende defiende, no vaya ser que se fastidie la Semana Trafficker y perdáis de quitarle los 4000 eurazos a unos cuantos pardillos que por suerte hayan leido este foro


----------



## LoL LoL (1 Mar 2020)

Habéis visto sto El amor - Instituto de Tráfico Online ?

Muchisima peña habla en video maravillas del curso...


----------



## zonavinos (1 Mar 2020)

Son 300 vídeos a 5.000€ dan un total de 1.500.000€, salvo que sean actores a 100€ por intervención, lo que supondría 30.000€ de inversión. Luego con engañar a 6, ya recuperas la inversión y empiezan las ganancias.


----------



## Kanta (1 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Habéis visto sto El amor - Instituto de Tráfico Online ?
> 
> Muchisima peña habla en video maravillas del curso...



Ná Tuluse... son actores y gilipollas integrales... gente con bajo perfil intelectual.


----------



## Kanta (1 Mar 2020)

zonavinos dijo:


> Son 300 vídeos a 5.000€ dan un total de 1.500.000€, salvo que sean actores a 100€ por intervención, lo que supondría 30.000€ de inversión. Luego con engañar a 6, ya recuperas la inversión y empiezan las ganancias.



Por lo que yo sé, aquí no se paga a nadie, solamente nos lobotomizan... cómo somos todos tontitos, pues éso...


----------



## LoL LoL (1 Mar 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Ná Tuluse... son actores y gilipollas integrales... gente con bajo perfil intelectual.



Yo creo que es piramidal o algo de ese royo.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (1 Mar 2020)

Por qué llama trafikker a algo que simplemente es marketing digital?

No sé qué profesión se cree que ha inventado pero eso ya existía


----------



## Luismarple II (1 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Habéis visto sto El amor - Instituto de Tráfico Online ?
> 
> Muchisima peña habla en video maravillas del curso...



Claro, todos los que han picado en el master. Si ves los videos ves que todos hablan del master y de sí mismos como grandes traffickers, ninguno dice "el curso es la caña" todos dicen "soy un trafficker de la polla y ya tengo un montón de clientes gordos". Venden el master y se venden a sí mismos como profesionales, es un quid pro quo de toda la vida. Ellos aparecen en paginitas del rollo y Roberto Gamboa consigue que los potenciales clientes digan "hay tanta gente en este rollo que no puede ser un tongo". Si ves tres videos te das cuenta de cómo funciona el rollo. Los testimonios dan vergüenza ajena, muchos no saben ni qué contar.

Me recuerda bastante al truco del vivero de empresas de una famosa universidad del País Vasco. Tienen un tinglado para crear empresas para alumnos que terminan. Al final sobre todo había tinglados online, expertos en seo, en sem, en diseño gráfico, diseño de páginas web, idas de olla online varias.... el caso es que si mirabas en el google business todas las empresas tenían una puntuación de la ostia, cercana a las 5 estrellas y de empresas del rollo, una valoración cojonuda como proveedor de servicios dentro de tu sector. Cuál era el truco? que todas las empresas del vivero se promocionaban entre sí. Tú le dabas cinco estrellas a las otras 19 empresas y esas 19 empresas te daban 5 estrellas a ti. Y eso daba un aspecto alucinante. Con comentarios cojonudos. Luego quedas con una para diseñar un puto logo y te mandan una mierda que da vergüenza ajena. Resulta que casi todas las empresas eran creadas como proyectos de fin de carrera, más con la intención de sacar minipuntos con algún profe para acabar de adjunto que de montar un negocio de verdad.

Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## Luismarple II (1 Mar 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Por lo que yo sé, aquí no se paga a nadie, solamente nos lobotomizan... cómo somos todos tontitos, pues éso...



Los demás no sé, tú concretamente eres bastante tonto. Las cosas como són.


----------



## euriborfree (1 Mar 2020)

Blaster lo dijo dijo:


> Y Rxxxxxxx Fxxx?



Este hilo va de Roberto Gamboa, si quiere hablar de otras personas abra otro hilo


----------



## Luismarple II (1 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Este hilo va de Roberto Gamboa, si quiere hablar de otras personas abra otro hilo



Que podemos darles cera a todos, todos son igual de farsantes, pero de uno en uno. Si quieren que le demos caña a la competencia que nos paguen y montamos otro hilo como este. Este lo hemos montado de pruebas.

Todavía montamos un nuevo negocio, desbrozamiento de traffickers. Ponemos verde a todos menos a ti. Pensándolo bien... esto no lo habrá montado algún trafficker de esos que te quiere hacer la puñeta porque eres competencia directa, Roberto??


Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## LoL LoL (1 Mar 2020)

Piramidal fijo!


----------



## Kanta (1 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Que podemos darles cera a todos, todos son igual de farsantes, pero de uno en uno. Si quieren que le demos caña a la competencia que nos paguen y montamos otro hilo como este. Este lo hemos montado de pruebas.
> 
> Todavía montamos un nuevo negocio, desbrozamiento de traffickers. Ponemos verde a todos menos a ti. Pensándolo bien... esto no lo habrá montado algún trafficker de esos que te quiere hacer la puñeta porque eres competencia directa, Roberto??
> 
> ...



Vaya Luis, ahora sí... ¿me llamas tonto a mí?, ¿Tú?...jajajajaja Sigue a lo tuyo campeón... derruye, derruye


----------



## euriborfree (1 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Que podemos darles cera a todos, todos son igual de farsantes, pero de uno en uno. Si quieren que le demos caña a la competencia que nos paguen y montamos otro hilo como este. Este lo hemos montado de pruebas.
> 
> Todavía montamos un nuevo negocio, desbrozamiento de traffickers. Ponemos verde a todos menos a ti. Pensándolo bien... esto no lo habrá montado algún trafficker de esos que te quiere hacer la puñeta porque eres competencia directa, Roberto??
> 
> ...



Si lo que quieres es posicionar este hilo en google lo mejor es que tenga un unico tema.

Del otro solo he visto un video, creo que no tiene nada que ver, el otro es un SEO, no un tio que saca la visa y le compra trafico a Google, no se que nivel de resultados tendra porque no le sigo pero tampoco se dedica a vender cursos ¿o si?


----------



## LoL LoL (1 Mar 2020)

Acabo de actualizar el primer post del hilo, para que si alguien entra porque haya buscado en google, algo sobre roberto gamboa, se pueda ahorrar, 5 mil euros.

*ROBERTO GAMBOA*

Un saludo flipao.


----------



## LoL LoL (2 Mar 2020)

Blaster lo dijo dijo:


> Por qué llama trafikker a algo que simplemente es marketing digital?
> 
> No sé qué profesión se cree que ha inventado pero eso ya existía



Para inventarse algo para montar el sistema piramidal ?


----------



## LoL LoL (2 Mar 2020)

No afirmo nada, solo pregunté, jeje


----------



## Luismarple II (2 Mar 2020)

pero aosaer. Si el curso es tan cojonudo como cuentan, al final de esa pirámide tendrá que haber traffickers de estos posicionando páginas web para empresas de verdad, digo yo. Dónde están las páginas web de esos pro? porque lo que hacen la mayoría de los 200 que salen dando su testimonio es.... nada. Les va de puta madre pero no tienen su propia página, ni su empresa, ni aparecen por ningún lado salvo dando otros testimonios de otras pirámides hace un par de años... Deberían ser profesionales del copón y de los 200 tienen su propia página tres. Y esas tres páginas son cutres con ganas.


Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## zonavinos (2 Mar 2020)

Nos corroe la envidia hacia este ser de una realidad alternativa, que vino hasta nuestro mundo a través de un portal azul que comunicaba el océano azul infinito de su dimensión con la nuestra, como no hemos podido hacernos sus acólitos, y lucir esas fabulosas camisetas negras y tirantes, sólo nos queda estudiar para ser programadores, técnicos de sistemas o en el mejor de los casos community managers. Mientras esas gentes que han visto la luz trabajan desde cualquier lugar del mundo, siempre con cobertura de banda ancha, ya sea Tailandia, Nigeria o Bolivia, y tienen a sus clientes rogándoles que les presten atención, para hacerles ingresar miles de euros.
Lo que llevamos peor es que cuando ofrezca a sus seguidores el paso a su mundo paralelo nosotros nos quedaremos con nuestras mierdas de 14 pagas y 2.000€ al mes, con 30 días de vacaciones, al borde de la extinción por el coronavirus...


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (2 Mar 2020)

Vamos chavales que en nada empieza la semana traficker


----------



## zonavinos (2 Mar 2020)

Una duda, si me veo el anuncio completo de YouTube, le cobran a Roberto Gamboa? hoy ya me he visto dos, estoy a punto de caer en su multiverso trapezoidal...


----------



## LoL LoL (2 Mar 2020)

Un emprendedor de élite es *ROBERTO GAMBOA* que ha formado a cientos de Internautas.


----------



## ulipulido (2 Mar 2020)

Blaster lo dijo dijo:


> Por qué llama trafikker a algo que simplemente es marketing digital?
> 
> No sé qué profesión se cree que ha inventado pero eso ya existía



Yo pensaba que el master trafficker de roberto gamboa era para ser traficante de drogas.

ROberto, esto es algo de la internet? A donde te mando las drogas y los 4000 napos?


----------



## Kanta (2 Mar 2020)

Gran aporte Listopitas , a parte de tonto y faltosu, maruja... sigue acumulando.


----------



## Kanta (2 Mar 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Gran aporte Listopitas , a parte de tonto y faltosu, maruja... sigue acumulando.



Y le da un Zanxs el tío... lo dicho, tonto pero tonto, eh?


----------



## LoL LoL (3 Mar 2020)

Xd


----------



## Luismarple II (3 Mar 2020)

ulipulido dijo:


> Yo pensaba que el master trafficker de roberto gamboa era para ser traficante de drogas.
> 
> ROberto, esto es algo de la internet? A donde te mando las drogas y los 4000 napos?



Si enseñase a traficar con droga al menos te estaría enseñando algo útil que no se aprende en cualquier sitio. Lo que te enseña el tipo este en su curso son las cuatro obviedades que puedes encontrar en cualquier curso gratuito de google.

Por cierto, posicionamos los primeros para "roberto gamboa opiniones"!!! así que sabemos más de posicionamiento que todos los pardillos de su cursillo que van por detrás!!! Si son tan buenos consiguiendo tráfico... por qué no nos sacan de la primera posición??


Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## euriborfree (3 Mar 2020)

Una vez mas, mezclando cifras diferentes para dar una falsa idea de rentabilidad

En el video dice que 1€ invertido en publicidad le reporto a su cliente (no a el), 4€ de ventas, 4€ de facturacion, no de beneficio!

esos 4€ de facturacion que margen comercial tienen? necesita tener un margen comercial superior al 25% para simplemente recuperar su inversion, ni hablar de lo que gana el trafficker en esa situacion


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Mar 2020)

Os dejo aquí el enlace de uno de sus anuncios para que entre todos le podamos abrir los ojos a la gente, da pena ver a tantos ilusionados pensando en "cambiar su vida" :


----------



## LoL LoL (3 Mar 2020)

Pues tiene mile de comentarios.... joder...


----------



## Kanta (3 Mar 2020)

JAJAJAJAJAJA rizando el rizo...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Pues tiene mile de comentarios.... joder...



Claro, todo novatos que se piensan que van a ser expertos en 6 semanas por pagar 4000 pavazos...


----------



## Luismarple II (3 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Pues tiene mile de comentarios.... joder...



Claro. En su página hay 200 testimonios, todos los pardillos que han picado, y habrá más. Les mandas decir lo de puta madre que te va con ese curso en el video de youtube, comentas que cuanto más escriban más visibilidad tendrán y ya está. En 15 días tienes mil comentarios.


----------



## zonavinos (3 Mar 2020)

No se os olvide 240.000 suscritos, 1 de cada 20 españoles, pronto habrá más traffickers que bares.
En serio, si fuesen verdad esas cifras, ya sé que me dirán que América también cuenta, y convenciesen al 0,1% para pagar serían 240 x 5000 = 1.200.000€. Estoy seguro que se conformaría incluso con 24 incautos


----------



## ulipulido (3 Mar 2020)

No les hagas caso Roberto, enseñanos a ser Trafficker, engañar a google, trabajar en bermudas en una playa de Ceuta, sacanos del matrix y llevános a tu oceano azul de mierda


----------



## LoL LoL (3 Mar 2020)




----------



## Luismarple II (4 Mar 2020)

Se me ha ocurrido ver el segundo video de la semana trafficker. Entrelaza muy habilmente momentos en los que no cuenta nada con momentos en los que es el capitán obvio al rescate. He aguantado 20 minutos, no puedo más.


Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## euriborfree (5 Mar 2020)

Para el que no se haya dado de alta, lo puede ver aqui Clase #02: Cómo Tú vas a dar Resultados a tus Clientes – Semana Traficker


----------



## Luismarple II (5 Mar 2020)

Roberto hijo, con el tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero que metes en promocionar tu estafa podías montar tu propia secta destructiva. No te iba a costar mucho más hacerla funcionar, los videos apenas habría que retocarlos y conseguirías esclavos de verdad que hacen todo lo que les pidas todo el rato, no solo mientras les graban.

Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## LoL LoL (5 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Para el que no se haya dado de alta, lo puede ver aqui Clase #02: Cómo Tú vas a dar Resultados a tus Clientes – Semana Traficker




Voy a ver, gracias.


----------



## Luismarple II (5 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Voy a ver, gracias.



yo aguanté 20 minutos. Todo sensiblería, historias de gente que rehace su vida, un cubano que da penuchi, mucho lenguaje agresivo sonriente cuando sale el Roberto Gamboa y cero "0,00" información útil.

Y ahora me sale en facebook todo el rato publicidad de otro flipao que te enseña a montar.... tu propia academia online.

Aquí el que no corre vuela.


----------



## LoL LoL (5 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> yo aguanté 20 minutos. Todo sensiblería, historias de gente que rehace su vida, un cubano que da penuchi, mucho lenguaje agresivo sonriente cuando sale el Roberto Gamboa y cero "0,00" información útil.
> 
> Y ahora me sale en facebook todo el rato publicidad de otro flipao que te enseña a montar.... tu propia academia online.
> 
> Aquí el que no corre vuela.



Has visto a una que sale hasta llorando ?


----------



## zonavinos (5 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Has visto a una que sale hasta llorando ?



Lógico, paga 5.000€ y ve que la han estafado, como para no llorar...


----------



## Luismarple II (5 Mar 2020)

No sé, es todo muy absurdo. Si yo voy a un curso de ventas online, consigo tres clientes, voy tirando y tal... lo último que haría es presentarme en el curso del año siguiente, petao de gente, a contar mi película!!! Si voy será para decirle a toda esa gente que se quede en su casa! que no me pisen lo fregao! que hay el mismo número de peces pero cuando esos acaben el curso habrá más barcos. Si se esfuerzan tanto en contar lo cojonudo que es, es porque el negocio es vender palas, no buscar oro.

Vamos, me parece de cajón.


----------



## LoL LoL (5 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> No sé, es todo muy absurdo. Si yo voy a un curso de ventas online, consigo tres clientes, voy tirando y tal... lo último que haría es presentarme en el curso del año siguiente, petao de gente, a contar mi película!!! Si voy será para decirle a toda esa gente que se quede en su casa! que no me pisen lo fregao! que hay el mismo número de peces pero cuando esos acaben el curso habrá más barcos. Si se esfuerzan tanto en contar lo cojonudo que es, es porque el negocio es vender palas, no buscar oro.
> 
> Vamos, me parece de cajón.



Es un timo piramidal.


----------



## Kanta (5 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> No sé, es todo muy absurdo. Si yo voy a un curso de ventas online, consigo tres clientes, voy tirando y tal... lo último que haría es presentarme en el curso del año siguiente, petao de gente, a contar mi película!!! Si voy será para decirle a toda esa gente que se quede en su casa! que no me pisen lo fregao! que hay el mismo número de peces pero cuando esos acaben el curso habrá más barcos. Si se esfuerzan tanto en contar lo cojonudo que es, es porque el negocio es vender palas, no buscar oro.
> 
> Vamos, me parece de cajón.



Sigue con ésa mentalidad Luismarple... y presume de ella sin ponerte colorao... llegarás mú lejos...

Coño!!! has dejado de derroir... no será que ha comenzado tu transformación?... no, no creo... qué cosas tengo.


----------



## Kanta (5 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Es un timo piramidal.



Mira Tuluse, me recuerdas a mi hijo de 16 años... Preguntes lo que le preguntes siempre contesta (cuando contesta) lo mismo, SI, No, No creo ó Puede... a veces me apetece darle una colleja... contigo no tengo tanta confianza... pero dale tiempo.


----------



## LoL LoL (5 Mar 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Mira Tuluse, me recuerdas a mi hijo de 16 años... Preguntes lo que le preguntes siempre contesta (cuando contesta) lo mismo, SI, No, No creo ó Puede... a veces me apetece darle una colleja... contigo no tengo tanta confianza... pero dale tiempo.



¿ Eres Roberto Gamboa ?


----------



## Kanta (5 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> ¿ Eres Roberto Gamboa ?



No, Sí, No Creo o Puede... ¿qué quieres que te conteste?...


----------



## zonavinos (5 Mar 2020)

Una pregunta al foro: ¿cuántas compras o servicios habéis adquirido a partir de un anuncio de Facebook? yo igual soy un bicho raro, pero os lo digo: ninguno. Y eso que alguna vez he pulsado algún anuncio porque realmente veía algo que me interesaba. Como está la economía actual, en serio piensa alguien que contratas un trafficker para tu negocio y te multiplica por 100 tus ingresos, si fuese así todos los negocios estarían haciendo ofertas a esos traffickers como si fuesen Messi. Y encima sólo hay un iluminado en el pais que ha visto este chollo, y que es tan desprendido que en vez de montar una agencia con 50 empleados trabajando para él, se dedica a iluminar en sucesivas tandas a cientos de acólitos.
Si no fuera porque está jugando con las ilusiones y el dinero de la gente, sería irrisorio.


----------



## Luismarple II (5 Mar 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> No, Sí, No Creo o Puede... ¿qué quieres que te conteste?...



Si eres un tío que ha hecho su curso y te ha ido bien... qué coño te importa lo que digamos nosotros?? si no te juegas nada!!

Y además opino... master de roberto gamboa.. blablabla.


----------



## Luismarple II (5 Mar 2020)

zonavinos dijo:


> Una pregunta al foro: ¿cuántas compras o servicios habéis adquirido a partir de un anuncio de Facebook? yo igual soy un bicho raro, pero os lo digo: ninguno. Y eso que alguna vez he pulsado algún anuncio porque realmente veía algo que me interesaba. Como está la economía actual, en serio piensa alguien que contratas un trafficker para tu negocio y te multiplica por 100 tus ingresos, si fuese así todos los negocios estarían haciendo ofertas a esos traffickers como si fuesen Messi. Y encima sólo hay un iluminado en el pais que ha visto este chollo, y que es tan desprendido que en vez de montar una agencia con 50 empleados trabajando para él, se dedica a iluminar en sucesivas tandas a cientos de acólitos.
> Si no fuera porque está jugando con las ilusiones y el dinero de la gente, sería irrisorio.



Los anuncios de facebook no salen al tran tran. Puedes poner cookies en páginas para que quien la visite vea tu anuncio en fb. Si estás desesperado de la vida, has buscado "un curro desde casa" "ideas de negocio" "algo que dé pasta siendo analfabeto"... y te sale el sherpa este contándote su película de romanos... es más fácil que te lo creas y piques.


----------



## Kanta (5 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Si eres un tío que ha hecho su curso y te ha ido bien... qué coño te importa lo que digamos nosotros?? si no te juegas nada!!
> 
> Y además opino... master de roberto gamboa.. blablabla.



A ver, a mí me hubieran importado tres cojones vuestros comentarios sino me hubiérais mentado... yo no empecé, ya lo he dicho. Lo que me toca los huevos es que habléis desde el desconocimiento y con el único propósito de desprestigiar.

Y sí... me va bien como trafficker... en parte gracias al Máster y a currar como un cabrón, pero lo hago con gusto, amo mi trabajo.. y me encanta la libertad laboral que he conseguido.

Vais de guays y no llegáis ni a chachis... compráos una vida y dejad de marujear, Haters de pastel.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Mar 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> A ver, a mí me hubieran importado tres cojones vuestros comentarios sino me hubiérais mentado... yo no empecé, ya lo he dicho. Lo que me toca los huevos es que habléis desde el desconocimiento y con el único propósito de desprestigiar.
> 
> Y sí... me va bien como trafficker... en parte gracias al Máster y a currar como un cabrón, pero lo hago con gusto, amo mi trabajo.. y me encanta la libertad laboral que he conseguido.
> 
> Vais de guays y no llegáis ni a chachis... compráos una vida y dejad de marujear, Haters de pastel.



Quieres que te hablé yo desde el conocimiento? Que llevo haciendo marketing digital una década?
Sabes perfectamente lo que hacéis para vender los cursos, esos vídeos lacrimosos motivacionales.
Sabes perfectamente que lo que se enseña no vale 4000€.
Y no me vengas de trafficker con un lifestyle superguay, llevo un montón de años de nómada digital, trabajando desde casa y viviendo de puta madre, de hecho ya podría hasta retirarme si quisiera.
Por eso se que lo de trafficker que vendéis es una jodida basura sacacuartos.


----------



## euriborfree (6 Mar 2020)

los grandes beneficiados de esto son aparte de Roberto Gambia las redes de venta de ese trafico, principalmente Google y Facebook ¿creeis que le esten patrocinando por detras? por ejemplo en forma de credito en adwords, si no fuera asi se estaria dejando un pastizal en publicidad

A estas redes les interesa que aumente el interes por la compra de trafico en españa


----------



## Luismarple II (6 Mar 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> A ver, a mí me hubieran importado tres cojones vuestros comentarios sino me hubiérais mentado... yo no empecé, ya lo he dicho. Lo que me toca los huevos es que habléis desde el desconocimiento y con el único propósito de desprestigiar.
> 
> Y sí... me va bien como trafficker... en parte gracias al Máster y a currar como un cabrón, pero lo hago con gusto, amo mi trabajo.. y me encanta la libertad laboral que he conseguido.
> 
> Vais de guays y no llegáis ni a chachis... compráos una vida y dejad de marujear, Haters de pastel.



Cuándo te hemos mentado? no digo que no haya sucedido, solo tengo curiosidad.

Por cierto, en las charlas del Roberto Gamboa este nadie dice que ha triunfado gracias al curso y a currar como un cabrón. De currar como un cabrón no dice nadie nada. Todos tienen tiempo libre de sobra para sus cosas.

Eres el tonto del curso o qué?


----------



## LoL LoL (6 Mar 2020)

Es una estafa piramidal digital, se gana dinero vendiendo cursos y captando a más gente, y con un poco de suerte puedes tener algún cliente.....


----------



## zonavinos (6 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Es una estafa piramidal digital, se gana dinero vendiendo cursos y captando a más gente, y con un poco de suerte puedes tener algún cliente.....



Es una GRAN estafa piramidal, porque en realidad te vende algo que si curras como un cabrón te puede dar algo de dinero, nunca lo que ellos dicen, pero no puedes denunciar que te estafan, porque si no ingresas es porque no te lo has currado. Otra cosa es que alguien tenga un brote después de trabajar 100 horas semanales e ingresar 200€ a final de mes, pero "será porque no ha seguido la estrategia correcta". Lógicamente si le ofrecen captar afiliados lo coge, hace un vídeo y se calla a ver si tiene suerte y recupera lo invertido.
Lo mejor es lo de la libertad para viajar y trabajar desde donde sea, en Africa como he estado yo, mandando 2 correos a la semana por 3G les querría ver. Y si encima le dicen a un cliente que están en una playa en Maldivas, con la envidia de este pais, le mandan a la mierda y contratan a uno que le vean estresado y puteado.


----------



## LoL LoL (6 Mar 2020)

zonavinos dijo:


> Es una GRAN estafa piramidal, porque en realidad te vende algo que si curras como un cabrón te puede dar algo de dinero, nunca lo que ellos dicen, pero no puedes denunciar que te estafan, porque si no ingresas es porque no te lo has currado. Otra cosa es que alguien tenga un brote después de trabajar 100 horas semanales e ingresar 200€ a final de mes, pero "será porque no ha seguido la estrategia correcta". Lógicamente si le ofrecen captar afiliados lo coge, hace un vídeo y se calla a ver si tiene suerte y recupera lo invertido.
> Lo mejor es lo de la libertad para viajar y trabajar desde donde sea, en Africa como he estado yo, mandando 2 correos a la semana por 3G les querría ver. Y si encima le dicen a un cliente que están en una playa en Maldivas, con la envidia de este pais, le mandan a la mierda y contratan a uno que le vean estresado y puteado.



Para tener esa libertad no hace falta pagar 5 mil euros a un curso ni unirse a una estafa piramidal, o si ?


----------



## zonavinos (6 Mar 2020)

Esa libertad la tienes si eres el gurú o uno de sus acólitos de primera hornada, los demás se van colocando en los palos que quedan libres (los de abajo) del gallinero, y ya se sabe...
También los "amiguetes" que les promocionan se llevan lo suyo, a este carro si me apuntaba yo, te "entrevisto" y ofrezco un enlace a tu curso, con descuento, claro. Y me llevo mi comisión. Si algún día pillan al gurú pongo cara de sorpresa y listo.


----------



## LoL LoL (6 Mar 2020)

Roberto El Gamba.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (6 Mar 2020)

Esos 5000 euros mejor invertirlos en otra cosa, por ejemplo Adwords.


----------



## LoL LoL (7 Mar 2020)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Esos 5000 euros mejor invertirlos en otra cosa, por ejemplo Adwords.




Con 5000 euros te da para testear bien google ads y luego hacer tus cálculos y saber en qué invertir y cómo hacerlo.


----------



## Anny Ionescu (9 Mar 2020)

Gracias por dar por fin una opinión real.... estuve buscando mucha info sobre estos "masters" y si algo he aprendido en esta vida es que no existe nada en el mundo que guste a todo el mundo...y parecía que este señor era poco más que el Dios del dinero fácil que había bajado de su Olimpo a enseñarnos el camino del éxito. En fin... que muchas gracias a todos por INFORMAR de verdad.


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

Anny Ionescu dijo:


> Gracias por dar por fin una opinión real.... estuve buscando mucha info sobre estos "masters" y si algo he aprendido en esta vida es que no existe nada en el mundo que guste a todo el mundo...y parecía que este señor era poco más que el Dios del dinero fácil que había bajado de su Olimpo a enseñarnos el camino del éxito. En fin... que muchas gracias a todos por INFORMAR de verdad.



De nada, te he ahorrado 5 mil euros, jeje.

Por cierto, he actualizado el primer mensaje y he puesto mas cursos gratis.


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Anny Ionescu dijo:


> Gracias por dar por fin una opinión real.... estuve buscando mucha info sobre estos "masters" y si algo he aprendido en esta vida es que no existe nada en el mundo que guste a todo el mundo...y parecía que este señor era poco más que el Dios del dinero fácil que había bajado de su Olimpo a enseñarnos el camino del éxito. En fin... que muchas gracias a todos por INFORMAR de verdad.



De nada guapa.

Si estás la mitad de buena que la de tu avatar se me ocurre más de una manera en la que nos lo puedes agradecer.... te doy una pista:


Roberto gamboya me come....













Una cebolla!! invítanos a unos encurtidos o algo!!


----------



## Anny Ionescu (9 Mar 2020)

Ni me enteré que cogieron mi foto de mi cuenta de google :S Me lo tomaré con humor!


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

Anny Ionescu dijo:


> Ni me enteré que cogieron mi foto de mi cuenta de google :S Me lo tomaré con humor!




Cómo ?


----------



## casiloveo (9 Mar 2020)

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui, estaba leyendo sobre esta "famosa" persona y cómo despluma a inocentes y justo oigo un video de mi esposa en la otra habitación decir "*Soy Roberto Gamboa y...*", he salido corriendo hacia ella para ver qué estaba haciendo y resulta que estaba a punto de pagar por ese curso de 4.5K euros, y ha pagado ya 120 euros por una entrevista telefónica para explicarle el porqué debe aceptar ese maravilloso curso 
Me he echado las manos a la cabeza y le he explicado un poco en qué consiste "el negocio" y le he pasado también el enlace a este hilo del foro para que se informe.
En fin, que se aprovechan de personas desesperadas porque justo ahora no estamos atravesando un buen momento económico y pensaba pedir incluso un crédido para pagar el curso, "porque de todas formas en cuestión de meses puede recuperar el dinero y ganar mucho más".
Ha sido todo tan de casualidad, ya que he llegado aquí sin saber cómo, no conocía este foro.
Gracias por la información, me habéis salvado el sueldo de 4 meses.
Saludos.


----------



## zonavinos (9 Mar 2020)

Me alegro mucho que te haya servido, es alucinante lo de este personaje, lo siento por los últimos en llegar a esta estafa que son los verdaderos paganos, porque los de arriba ya han sacado su pasta. Espero que por lo menos se corte ese flujo, este paisano se va a tener que reinvertar, como cuando vendía sus cursos hace 4 años a 120€ (mirar su facebook), que ya serían caros pero por lo menos no suponían la ruina a la gente.
Dentro de unos años veo una serie de truecrime dedicada a este tipo.


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo por aqui, estaba leyendo sobre esta "famosa" persona y cómo despluma a inocentes y justo oigo un video de mi esposa en la otra habitación decir "*Soy Roberto Gamboa y...*", he salido corriendo hacia ella para ver qué estaba haciendo y resulta que estaba a punto de pagar por ese curso de 4.5K euros, y ha pagado ya 120 euros por una entrevista telefónica para explicarle el porqué debe aceptar ese maravilloso curso
> Me he echado las manos a la cabeza y le he explicado un poco en qué consiste "el negocio" y le he pasado también el enlace a este hilo del foro para que se informe.
> En fin, que se aprovechan de personas desesperadas porque justo ahora no estamos atravesando un buen momento económico y pensaba pedir incluso un crédido para pagar el curso, "porque de todas formas en cuestión de meses puede recuperar el dinero y ganar mucho más".
> Ha sido todo tan de casualidad, ya que he llegado aquí sin saber cómo, no conocía este foro.
> ...



Me alegra saber que gracias a mi y a los demás usuarios del foro te hemos ahorrado 5 mil euros.


----------



## casiloveo (9 Mar 2020)

Gracias amigos, también he encontrado en este hilo a udemy, que no lo conocía y hay cursos similares y mejores por apenas 10 euros.


----------



## casiloveo (9 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Me alegra saber que gracias a mi y a los demás usuarios del foro te hemos ahorrado 5 mil euros.



Totalmente, es así, ya estaba pensando cómo pagarlo a plazos.
Saludos.


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Que digo yo, que los que acabáis de salvar 5.000 leiros nos podíais mandar al tuluse o a mí 50 euritos para cenar en un chino por tó lo alto pa celebrarlo, no?? una comisión del 1% es más que razonable. Doy mi paypal por privado.

Eso o le ofrecemos al Gamboa borrar el hilo por 15.000 euros, lo que ya lleva perdido demostrabe por los que nos han leído, mas los que habrán dejado de picar por leernos pero les ha dado pereza darse de alta en el foro para chuparnos las pollas...

Que aquí todo el mundo está muy agradecido pero no se rasca el bolsillo ni dios!!!


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Que digo yo, que los que acabáis de salvar 5.000 leiros nos podíais mandar al tuluse o a mí 50 euritos para cenar en un chino por tó lo alto pa celebrarlo, no?? una comisión del 1% es más que razonable. Doy mi paypal por privado.
> 
> Eso o le ofrecemos al Gamboa borrar el hilo por 15.000 euros, lo que ya lleva perdido demostrabe por los que nos han leído, mas los que habrán dejado de picar por leernos pero les ha dado pereza darse de alta en el foro para chuparnos las pollas...
> 
> Que aquí todo el mundo está muy agradecido pero no se rasca el bolsillo ni dios!!!



Bien pensado, jajaja crack.


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Bien pensado, jajaja crack.



Hombre, después de haberse ahorrado 5.000 euskos, 50 no es dinero.

Y tú!! Gamboa!! si quieres que borremos el hilo manda privao y hablamos!!! que nos divertimos mucho dándote por culo pero también tenemos un precio!!!

Roberto Gamboa!! sé que nos lees!! ven ratita, quiero verte la colita...


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Hombre, después de haberse ahorrado 5.000 euskos, 50 no es dinero.
> 
> Y tú!! Gamboa!! si quieres que borremos el hilo manda privao y hablamos!!! que nos divertimos mucho dándote por culo pero también tenemos un precio!!!




Casi 50 mil visitas el hilo....


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Y hay que darle más de comer a este hilo de opiniones sobre roberto gamboa, que ahora salimos en segunda posición!!! como nos baje un escalón más acabamos debajo de los resultados de video!!!

El master de roberto gamboa es una castaña!! es mi opinión personal!!!


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Mañana si tengo un rato voy cambiando de ip con el VPN por toda españa, meto en google "roberto gamboa opiniones" y voy clickando para que recuperemos posiciones. Si tenéis un rato me podéis ayudar.

A quién quiero engañar! claro que tenéis un rato, tenéis todo el puto día, ninis!!! que vuestra madre estará contenta!! todo el día en calzoncillos jugando al fornai o foreando.


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Y hay que darle más de comer a este hilo de opiniones sobre roberto gamboa, que ahora salimos en segunda posición!!! como nos baje un escalón más acabamos debajo de los resultados de video!!!
> 
> El master de roberto gamboa es una castaña!! es mi opinión personal!!!



Lo que realmente temo es que roberto gamboa le mandase un mail a calopez y le pidiera borrar el hilo...

Crees que lo borraría ?


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Lo que realmente temo es que roberto gamboa le mandase un mail a calopez y le pidiera borrar el hilo...
> 
> Crees que lo borraría ?



Eso ya ha pasado. Y el hilo sigue en su sitio. Si te metes con una persona puede apelar al derecho al honor y blablabla. Si te metes con un producto comercial no tiene nada que hacer, máxime cuando es basura manifiesta.

Si al farlopez de ahora (el calvo vendió el foro hace tiempo), le importase perder un cliente, el puto gamboa podría amenazar con retirar su publicidad, pero no es un cliente lo suficientemente grande, y google seguirá encontrando a quién anunciar en esta página sin problemas. Lo cual puede ser una lástima para el foro, porque yo me he jartado a clickar en su publicidad aquí para hacerle perder pasta. Siempre con diferentes ips usando vpn.


----------



## DieKatze (9 Mar 2020)

Hola, otro que llegó aquí buscando opiniones. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

DieKatze dijo:


> Hola, otro que llegó aquí buscando opiniones de Roberto Gamboa despúes de empezar a ver un video suyo. ¡Gracias!



Son 50 leiros. De nada.

Mándame un privado y te paso un email para enviar la gallina por paypal.


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

DieKatze dijo:


> Hola, otro que llegó aquí buscando opiniones de Roberto Gamboa despúes de empezar a ver un video suyo. ¡Gracias!




De nada, estamos para ayudar.

Mira el primer mensaje.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (9 Mar 2020)

WoW, menos mal que fue creado este hilo y se ha explicado paso a paso porqué no hay que comprar el curso de trafficker de Roberto Gamboa, ni por 4000€, ni por lo que sea.
Todo está gratis en Internet.
Por cierto, si a alguien realmente le interesase el curso de Roberto Gamboa ya hay páginas de descargas que lo tienen.
Obviamente no voy a poner cuales.
Pero ya se puede encontrar todo el material gratis.
No tireis los 4000€ a la basura que os arrepentireis.


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Y los 50 euritos de donación siempre son bien recibidos!!! mensaje privado y os paso el email para paypal!!!


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

En este hilo verás las opiniones reales sobre roberto gamboa del instituto de tráfico online ITO

Y además verás los cursos que dan las empresas y que son 100 por 100 gratis.


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Y te podrás echar unas risas con los hilarantes comentarios del tito luismarple cuando roberto gamboa (disfrazado de un colaborador) entra al hilo a acotar el daño e intentar cambiar la opinión de los visitantes con tronchantes consecuencias!!!(y escaso éxito)

Nos hará reir!!
Nos hará llorar!!
Conquistará nuestros corazones!!
Tan triste, y a la vez tan cómico, que se le acaba cogiendo cariño!!

50 putos euros, hijos de puta.


----------



## euriborfree (9 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo por aqui, estaba leyendo sobre esta "famosa" persona y cómo despluma a inocentes y justo oigo un video de mi esposa en la otra habitación decir "*Soy Roberto Gamboa y...*", he salido corriendo hacia ella para ver qué estaba haciendo y resulta que estaba a punto de pagar por ese curso de 4.5K euros, y ha pagado ya 120 euros por una entrevista telefónica para explicarle el porqué debe aceptar ese maravilloso curso
> Me he echado las manos a la cabeza y le he explicado un poco en qué consiste "el negocio" y le he pasado también el enlace a este hilo del foro para que se informe.
> En fin, que se aprovechan de personas desesperadas porque justo ahora no estamos atravesando un buen momento económico y pensaba pedir incluso un crédido para pagar el curso, "porque de todas formas en cuestión de meses puede recuperar el dinero y ganar mucho más".
> Ha sido todo tan de casualidad, ya que he llegado aquí sin saber cómo, no conocía este foro.
> ...



En la web dice "* Si no entras al Máster o pensamos que no es para ti te devolveremos el 100%."*

Que acuda a la cita y que responda a lo que le pregunten de forma que piensen que no es para ella, o que haga uso del derecho de desistimiento para recuperar la pasta


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> En la web dice "* Si no entras al Máster o pensamos que no es para ti te devolveremos el 100%."*
> 
> Que acuda a la cita y que responda a lo que le pregunten de forma que piensen que no es para ella, o que haga uso del derecho de desistimiento para recuperar la pasta



No me hagas mucho caso, pero sospecho que para roberto gamboa todo el mundo es apto.... dudo que tenga opiniones negativas de ninguno de sus clientes como para no aceptarlo.


----------



## euriborfree (9 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> No me hagas mucho caso, pero sospecho que para roberto gamboa todo el mundo es apto.... dudo que tenga opiniones negativas de ninguno de sus clientes como para no aceptarlo.



Tambien sospecho lo mismo, por eso mencione tambien lo del derecho de desistimiento

Es una compra online de un curso que todavia no se ha producido

Mas informacion sobre el tema del derecho de desistimiento en un curso online en esta pagina
Si he contratado un curso formativo en un centro de enseñanza privado a través de Internet ¿puedo desistir (abandonar) del contrato?



> El alumno cuenta con un plazo máximo de *14 días naturales desde la formalización del contrato para desistir (abandonar) del mismo sin penalización alguna y sin necesidad de explicar los motivos*.



Entiendo que lo que ha pagado es una especie de anticipo o reserva, dado que la entrevista todavia no se ha producido cuanto mas rapido se mueva mas posibilidades tendra de recuperar su dinero


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

yo veo más fácil que le diga "mira, hijoputa, o me devuelves mi puta pasta o me pongo a enlazar el puto hilo de burbuja en todos los foros de tu curso de mierda como si no hubiera un mañana. Aunque borres los mensajes a los cinco minutos, no vas a poder estar pendiente 24/7, con que te joda dos ventas ya te he hecho perder 8 veces la tela que me has chuleado, así que vamos a llevarnos bien. Un besi"


----------



## DieKatze (9 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> En este hilo verás las opiniones reales sobre roberto gamboa del instituto de tráfico online ITO
> 
> Y además verás los cursos que dan las empresas y que son 100 por 100 gratis.



Muchas gracias!!


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

¿ De verdad Roberto Gamboa ha intentado borrar, eliminar y censurar este hilo ?


----------



## Luismarple II (9 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> ¿ De verdad Roberto Gamboa ha intentado borrar, eliminar y censurar este hilo ?



A ti qué te parece??? cuánta pasta dirías que le ha hecho perder este hilo?? qué harías tú en su lugar?? ya ha entrado y ha intentado ridiculizarnos, cuál crees que es el siguiente paso? si no el primero.


----------



## LoL LoL (9 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> A ti qué te parece??? cuánta pasta dirías que le ha hecho perder este hilo?? qué harías tú en su lugar?? ya ha entrado y ha intentado ridiculizarnos, cuál crees que es el siguiente paso? si no el primero.



Espero que no nos demande por decir que es supuesta estafa piramidal... sería la primera vez en mi vida que alguien me denuncia. XD


----------



## Panko21 (10 Mar 2020)

yo le acabo de descubrir por las paginas d sus amigos, y me he visto algún video de los gratuitos del roberto elices y conestado al xq no me apunto a su curso, le he dicho que es un pesado, que se repite y no concreta bien a la hora de explicar y que no creo en el lenguaje supermega chachi guay de trinufadores, he ido buscando paginas nicho y si creo que se pueda ganar dinero pero no como ellos dicen. El gamboa usa el mismo tono y me ha salido en facebook, como me joden los vendehumos...


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (10 Mar 2020)

Roberto Gamboa enano calvo maricon


no me hagan caso , solo estoy intentando posicionar esa frase en Google , pueden seguir …


----------



## zonavinos (10 Mar 2020)

Flipando con las 50.000 visitas al foro, eso quiere decir que las búsquedas de "Roberto Gamboa opiniones" o "Roberto Gamboa funciona" y similares tienen que ser bestiales.
Este foro tenía que recibir subvenciones por el servicio público que está realizando, está impidiendo la propagación de un virus muy dañino.


----------



## Luismarple II (10 Mar 2020)

zonavinos dijo:


> Flipando con las 50.000 visitas al foro, eso quiere decir que las búsquedas de "Roberto Gamboa opiniones" o "Roberto Gamboa funciona" y similares tienen que ser bestiales.
> Este foro tenía que recibir subvenciones por el servicio público que está realizando, está impidiendo la propagación de un virus muy dañino.



Sí sí, mucho servicio público, mucho agradecimiento mucho pasar la mano por la espalda.... pero aquí no se rasca el bolsillo ni dios!!

Gamboa! estos son unos desagradecidos!! por 7.000 euros te borramos el hilo!!! mándame un privado y te concreto los medios de pago. Esta misma tarde el hilo puede ser historia.


----------



## Luismarple II (10 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Espero que no nos demande por decir que es supuesta estafa piramidal... sería la primera vez en mi vida que alguien me denuncia. XD



La primera demanda siempre da cosica, luego las vas amontonando y sigues a lo tuyo, cuentan que Jesús Gil ya ni abría los burofaxes cuando llegaban a su despacho, se los mandaba a sus abogados y que se encarguen ellos.


----------



## Kike71 (10 Mar 2020)

Buenos días.

Casualmente una persona muy allegada a mí me ha dicho esta mañana que hace tiempo que en facebook viene siguiendo un tema de Marketing digital (o algo así), me ha nombrado a un tal Roberto Gamboa, me dice que está harta del trabajo y que igual es una forma de trabajar en algo nuevo y, quién sabe, si de ganar bastante dinero...... que ahora son 100€ para una entrevista (no presencial, claro, sino tipo skype o algo así), que te los devuelven si no te convence el tema y que después hay un Master que son 4000€.... Ahí ya no sabía se reirme o si cagarme en los antepasados del tal Gamboa. Como ya conocemos a un amigo que cayó en las garras de las ventas piramidales y se volvió medio gilipollas... o gilipollas entero y perdió una pasta y la hizo perder a otros, me ha dado por buscar en google.

Obviamente, la mayoría son de estos "alienaos" que hablan maravillas de ese tal Roberto Gamboa y sus "Master" (palabra que también utilizó esa persona). Pero hete aquí que he dado con vuestro hilo y me lo he leído entero. No he dudado en registrarme en vuestro foro para poder daros las gracias por darme argumentos para intentar que esa persona no sea otra nueva estafada más.

Desde el primer momento pienso como la gran mayoría de miembros del foro que han opinado en este hilo, de ahí que haya entrado a leerlo entero y me reafirme más en mi primera impresión, esto es una estafa piramidal en toda regla, por mucho que el "enviado" de Roberto Gamboa (si es que no es él mismo) esté intentando desacreditar a los que no se arrodillan ante la sapiencia de su jefe. A mí, personalmente, me la trae al pairo si me cita y también dice que hablo sin saber. Hablo porque sé, porque ya conozco a una persona cercana que cayó en este tipo de "negocio". Así que trata de engañar a otro. Lo dicho, me la trae al pairo si me cita.

Muchísimas gracias a todos.

P.D. Ya os diré si al final cayó en "la red" o no.


----------



## Luismarple II (10 Mar 2020)

Kike71 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Casualmente mi mujer me ha dicho esta mañana que hace tiempo que en facebook viene siguiendo un tema de Marketing digital (o algo así), me ha nombrado a un tal Roberto Gamboa, me dice que está harta del trabajo y que igual es una forma de trabajar en algo nuevo y, quién sabe, si de ganar bastante dinero...... que ahora son 100€ para una entrevista (no presencial, claro, sino tipo skype o algo así), que te los devuelven si no te convence el tema y que después hay un Master que son 4000€.... Ahí ya no sabía se reirme o si cagarme en los antepasados del tal Gamboa. Como ya conocemos a un amigo que cayó en las garras de las ventas piramidales y se volvió medio gilipollas... o gilipollas entero y perdió una pasta y la hizo perder a otros, me ha dado por buscar en google.
> 
> ...



Genial.

Un asuntillo... estamos cobrando 50 euros a cada persona que le ahorramos 4.000. Mándame privado y te paso email para hacer transferencia por paypal.

Que las gracias están muy bien, pero tenemos que comer todos los días por lo menos un par de veces.


----------



## Kike71 (10 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Genial.
> 
> Un asuntillo... estamos cobrando 50 euros a cada persona que le ahorramos 4.000. Mándame privado y te paso email para hacer transferencia por paypal.
> 
> Que las gracias están muy bien, pero tenemos que comer todos los días por lo menos un par de veces.



Sí sí, lo sé, ya te digo que me he leído el hilo entero... os queréis pegar un buen homenaje en el Chino....


----------



## Luismarple II (10 Mar 2020)

Kike71 dijo:


> Sí sí, lo sé, ya te digo que me he leído el hilo entero... os queréis pegar un buen homenaje en el Chino....



Vamos a ir a un chino a todo lujo!!! Menú "A"!!! el caro!! y con sangría!!!

Mándame privi y te paso el correo.


----------



## LoL LoL (10 Mar 2020)

Kike71 dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Casualmente mi mujer me ha dicho esta mañana que hace tiempo que en facebook viene siguiendo un tema de Marketing digital (o algo así), me ha nombrado a un tal Roberto Gamboa, me dice que está harta del trabajo y que igual es una forma de trabajar en algo nuevo y, quién sabe, si de ganar bastante dinero...... que ahora son 100€ para una entrevista (no presencial, claro, sino tipo skype o algo así), que te los devuelven si no te convence el tema y que después hay un Master que son 4000€.... Ahí ya no sabía se reirme o si cagarme en los antepasados del tal Gamboa. Como ya conocemos a un amigo que cayó en las garras de las ventas piramidales y se volvió medio gilipollas... o gilipollas entero y perdió una pasta y la hizo perder a otros, me ha dado por buscar en google.
> 
> ...



Joder, estamos salvando el dinero a mucha gente!!!

Mola!!!!

Ahora además de ser SEO, soy buena persona.


----------



## dj_burbuja (10 Mar 2020)

sitriooooo


----------



## Luismarple II (10 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Joder, estamos salvando el dinero a mucha gente!!!
> 
> Mola!!!!
> 
> Ahora además de ser SEO, soy buena persona.



Eh!! que yo también soy buena persona!! 


Pero me gustaría sacar algo en limpio de todo esto, francamente.


----------



## Kike71 (10 Mar 2020)

Joder con las "cookies". Pues no que entro a un periódico digital y me ha salido la publicidad de que ya está disponible el video #3 del Roberto Gamboa de las narices???!!!!! No había visto a este tío en mi vida en ningún sítio de internet ¡¡¡joder, si me acaba de salir el banner del vídeo mientras estoy escribiendo esto!!!! 

Mae mía.......


----------



## Luismarple II (10 Mar 2020)

Kike71 dijo:


> Joder con las "cookies". Pues no que entro a un periódico digital y me ha salido la publicidad de que ya está disponible el video #3 del Roberto Gamboa de las narices???!!!!! No había visto a este tío en mi vida en ningún sítio de internet ¡¡¡joder, si me acaba de salir el banner del vídeo mientras estoy escribiendo esto!!!!
> 
> Mae mía.......



Pues dale click!! cada vez que haces click en su banner le jodes un leiro, no lo olvides!! y el foro gana como 10 céntimos!!

Eso y poner en el buscador "opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa" y clickar un par de veces en el link a este foro es todo lo que os pido!!


----------



## zonavinos (10 Mar 2020)

Se suspenden las concentraciones de más de 1.000 personas en España, peligra la celebración del máster del INCL-ITO, dado el éxito brutal de suscripciones. No se devuelve el dinero, se entregará un vale ya si eso para el siguiente lanzamiento.
Anda que si encima te apuntas, te encaloman 5.000€ y pillas el coronavirus, eso sí que es la realidad paralelas y paralelos


----------



## alkatraz (10 Mar 2020)

Hola, 
pues mira, acabo de registrarme solamente para decir que casi pico, y no soy ni gillpolas ni tonto , sabia perfectamente que lo que piden es de traca pero quería ver como esta todo montado para copiarlo y montarlo en otro país. me refiero a la manera de llegar a tanta gente, convencer tantas personas y tener tantos testimonios TODOS positivos (videos, webs, mechandising ...), no me importaba el contenido porque no soy ni trafiker ni leche pero tengo un negocio online y por 170 € de ads facturo mas de 50000€ al mes ,solo quería saber como esta estructurado el curso las herramientas utilizadas, los trucos ...
los videos de la semana gratis son muy típicos de vendehumos, manejo emocional , pruebas que no lo son, testimonios dudosos, ninguna materia solida para convencer a gente que quiere aprender y no que esta en la total desesperación como son la mayoría de los que le siguen como he visto. 
pero he seguido el juego hasta el final ,y me di cuenta de que piden dinero para entrevistarte ...121 € , entonces confirmé que hay un gran timo detrás ,leyendo mas me he enterado de que no solo vende humo el tío , si no que es un impresentable que gana pasta aprovechando de la ilusión de gente en situaciones difíciles.( ps , si preguntas y porque quería el curso si facturo 50000€ al mes, pues porque hay meses que no facturo nada y ademas comparto el margen con otros 3 socios y al final me quedo con un sueldo aceptable pero con demasiado estrés y en un sector que me ha dejado de gustar) 
en resumen, el curso de rober gamboa es un timo ,el instituto ITO es una estafa y la semana trafikker es el cebo para pescar.


----------



## ulipulido (10 Mar 2020)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

El cabrón pide pasta para una entrevista, donde obviamente estás admitido, que le vas a dar 4000 pavos por manuales de mierda. 

Vaya personaje Roberto Gamboa, espero que calopez no ceda, y esto siga en el primer puesto en google. Voy a clickar en todas tus mierdas publicitarias para que palmes lo máximo.


----------



## LoL LoL (10 Mar 2020)

Roberto Gamboa Opiniones Piramidal.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (10 Mar 2020)

Lo de pagar 121€ por la entrevista telefónica es un escandalazo.
Por un lado psicológicamente sientes que ya que has pagado 121€ vas a pagar el resto y por otro lado en la entrevista te comerán el coco al máximo con mierda motivacional sobre todo lo que vas a lograr.
Patético. Debería ser denunciable.


----------



## LoL LoL (10 Mar 2020)

He actualizado el primer mensaje con esto:

*CÓMO CONSEGUIR LOS PRIMEROS CLIENTES (ONLINE)*


----------



## Dragon1972 (11 Mar 2020)

Al final lo que queda claro es que si ya va por la cuarta semana de humo, y le alcanza para seguir con su farsa es porque le resulta. Tal vez este tipo de fotos no ayude en nada y al contrario le hace publicidad


----------



## zonavinos (11 Mar 2020)

Con que este foro ayude a alguna persona desesperada a no caer en este timo, yo al menos me quedaría satisfecho, si por el contrario alguien entra y piensa que está a tiempo a subirse al timo piramidal y engañar a los siguientes pardillos pues muy bien, que se venda por un plato de lentejas.


----------



## Luismarple II (11 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Al final lo que queda claro es que si ya va por la cuarta semana de humo, y le alcanza para seguir con su farsa es porque le resulta. Tal vez este tipo de fotos no ayude en nada y al contrario le hace publicidad



Está claro, seguramente lo mejor sea cerrar este hilo y borrar todos los mensajes para no hacerle publicidad.


Jajajaja!! sí, claro!!! por eso estás perdiendo el culo para meter estas troleadas en el hilo, porque no te está jodiendo... Roberto Gamboa!!! eres un cachondo de la vida!!! salao!!!

Aguarda un poco que no montemos un grupo de afectados y te metan una demanda colectiva por estafa... que ese delito no prescribe en 5 años, como se junte la gente suficiente igual tienes que devolver hasta el último euro. Te imaginas??


----------



## CCARRG (11 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Al final lo que queda claro es que si ya va por la cuarta semana de humo, y le alcanza para seguir con su farsa es porque le resulta. Tal vez este tipo de fotos no ayude en nada y al contrario le hace publicidad



Me dedico a la publi digital desde hace años. Sé cómo es el sector, y sobre todo sé cómo afecta esto a la imagen de una marca. Es innegable que críticas tan negativas no afectan positivamente a un negocio. Puse el otro día un comentario en el segundo vídeo porque me pareció todo algo sospechoso, y efectivamente más tarde dí con este foro.
Todos sabemos cómo está de saturada la publicidad en España, y que de los anunciantes pequeños no se vive, básicamente porque el margen es también pequeño y porque Hacienda luego no perdona. Voy a repetir lo que dije el otro día y a poner la respuesta de Roberto:
MI COMENTARIO:
_Me toca ser un poco crítica (y mira que el lunes te dije que me inspiró el anterior vídeo):

1.- Claramente es el preludio de un curso (o "máster"). Deberías dejarlo claro desde el minuto 1.

2.- Venderlo como que es muy fácil es auto-engañarnos. No todos los negocios necesitan publi online o están dispuestos a gastarse el presupuesto en social. Es más: Con un presupuesto de 3€ al día, ¿qué margen tendríamos? Dices que hay un chico que gestionó 100.000 € en un año. Suponiendo que cobra un fee del 10%, ¿ha ganado 10.000€ en un año? -IRPF - IVA - Autónomos, se queda en 250€ al mes. No me parece un chollo, y menos teniendo en cuenta que es una facturación muy alta teniendo en cuenta que son varios anunciantes pequeños (su trabajo le habrá costado ganarlo). Para ganar el salario mínimo tendría que facturar un MÍNIMO de 271.600€. Y eso no es nada fácil.

3.- Trafficker es el que trafica las piezas en un adserver, genera píxels, resuelve temas de data y conexión entre plataformas...Esto que describes es ser social media manager.

4.- De momento he aprendido 0. Se supone que es un "curso", hay que aprender algo. Sólo he perdido 1 hora y media y he escuchado lo maravilloso que es gestionar campañas digitales en social.

Lo lamento pero me ha decepcionado todo. Parece una especie de estructura piramidal...No entiendo nada de nada :S Para que veas que no soy la única que lo piensa, la misma chica del vídeo ya buscó temas de estafa cuando escuchó sobre esto. No puedes afirmar tan fehacientemente que esto es la panacea y que todos van a tener éxito._

RESPUESTA DE ROBERTO (Agradezco que responda, no obstante, las críticas y no sólo las alabanzas):
_¡Hola! Te agradezco mucho tu comentario, ya que las críticas constructivas siempre nos ayudan a mejorar. Entiendo perfectamente que tengas estas dudas, son muy normales, y me encanta poder leerlas de una forma tan correcta. Voy a tratar de ayudarte punto por punto.

Empezando por lo primero, nosotros somos una escuela de formación, es algo que nunca he ocultado. Lo puedes ver en Instagram e incluso en el grupo de Telegram de la Semana Trafficker. Tenemos cursos gratuitos, como este, y otras formaciones de pago, como el Máster. Lógicamente, en 4 vídeos podemos darte una introducción a la profesión, pero si quieres dedicarte a esto, deberás seguir formándote. Bien de manera autodidacta, que es posible, o a través de una formación más extensa. Más adelante daremos más información sobre esto. Hay gente que ya nos la está pidiendo. Muchos de ellos seguirán con nosotros en el siguiente paso y otros no, y, por supuesto, no hay ningún problema.

El segundo punto está lleno de imprecisiones y estaré encantado de aclarártelas. Desde mi experiencia, TODOS los negocios necesitan generar nuevos clientes, y las RRSS les dan la facilidad de alcanzarlos sin hacer una labor comercial de calle. Está en manos del Trafficker hacerles entender que esta vía es completamente factible. Probablemente la más rápida y la más barata. La publicidad puede hacerse desde 3€ al día, e incluso menos, pero eso no significa que todos los negocios necesiten lo mismo. Hay empresas que invierten muchísimo más. Respecto a los cálculos que has hecho, nosotros no cobramos por la inversión realizada, sino que tenemos unas tarifas y cobramos por nuestro trabajo, por el valor que aportamos. Si tú le generas a un negocio 2000 o 3000€, bien le puedes cobrar un fee de 400 o 500€, no tiene nada que ver con lo que haya invertido en publicidad. Son conceptos completamente diferentes. En el vídeo no digo que el chico gestionara 100000€, sino que facturó para su cliente más de 100000€. Entiendo las dudas, pero me gustaría que revisaras el vídeo porque partiendo de conceptos erróneos es fácil que llegues a conclusiones erróneas.

Sobre el tercer punto, puedes llamar a esta profesión como estimes oportuno. Nosotros nos consideramos Traffickers porque gestionamos el tráfico digital hacia los negocios, pero puedes no sentirte identificada con el concepto, por supuesto.

Respecto a la estructura piramidal, es algo que no deja de sorprenderme cuando alguien me lo comenta. Y la razón es porque no entiendo que si das resultados a la gente y les ayudas a mejorar su vida profesional, esto se toma como algo trampa. ¿No es posible que de verdad nos esforcemos al 100% en conseguir ayudar a las personas que confían en nosotros?

Lamento mucho que te haya decepcionado este vídeo y no hayas aprendido nada. Es probable que tu nivel de partida sea superior a la media, pero aún quedan otros 2 vídeos con los que esperamos aportarte más. Y si no fuera así, de nuevo lo lamento mucho.

Espero que, de verdad, puedas verlos y te lleves conceptos que puedas aplicar a tu vida y a tu proyecto. Eso es lo que más feliz me haría. Te espero en el vídeo 3 ¡Un abrazo!_ 

Por último, no estaba interesada en hacer el máster. Me lo envió un amigo ya que me planteo emprender, y quería saber a qué se referían cone l concepto trafficker (en mi profesión, los trafficker trabajan en el departamento de AdOps, operciones digitales, nada que ver con el concepto del que habla Roberto). Eso me causó curiosidad, hasta que vi por dónde iban los tiros (con 2 vídeos fue suficiente).


----------



## Luismarple II (11 Mar 2020)

CCARRG dijo:


> Me dedico a la publi digital desde hace años. Sé cómo es el sector, y sobre todo sé cómo afecta esto a la imagen de una marca. Es innegable que críticas tan negativas no afectan positivamente a un negocio. Puse el otro día un comentario en el segundo vídeo porque me pareció todo algo sospechoso, y efectivamente más tarde dí con este foro.
> Todos sabemos cómo está de saturada la publicidad en España, y que de los anunciantes pequeños no se vive, básicamente porque el margen es también pequeño y porque Hacienda luego no perdona. Voy a repetir lo que dije el otro día y a poner la respuesta de Roberto:
> MI COMENTARIO:
> _Me toca ser un poco crítica (y mira que el lunes te dije que me inspiró el anterior vídeo):
> ...



Cualquier anuncio de formación, cualquiera, en el que se pasan más tiempo mostrando testimonios de éxito, mujeres que sueltan una lagrimita, inmigrantes que han encontrado el curro de su vida... Es que no tienen mucho que vender.

Roberto Gamboa es un vendedor de humo, vende humo a precio de oro.


----------



## Luismarple II (11 Mar 2020)

CCARRG dijo:


> Me dedico a la publi digital desde hace años. Sé cómo es el sector, y sobre todo sé cómo afecta esto a la imagen de una marca. Es innegable que críticas tan negativas no afectan positivamente a un negocio. Puse el otro día un comentario en el segundo vídeo porque me pareció todo algo sospechoso, y efectivamente más tarde dí con este foro.
> Todos sabemos cómo está de saturada la publicidad en España, y que de los anunciantes pequeños no se vive, básicamente porque el margen es también pequeño y porque Hacienda luego no perdona. Voy a repetir lo que dije el otro día y a poner la respuesta de Roberto:
> MI COMENTARIO:
> _Me toca ser un poco crítica (y mira que el lunes te dije que me inspiró el anterior vídeo):
> ...



Como experta en marketing dirías que el curso de Roberto Gamboa te parece una engañifa que se aprovecha de gente desesperada para venderles algo que no vale ni la décima parte de lo que pide? o tu comentario solo es otro intento (esta vez más sutil) de limpiar la imagen de ese mangui?

Parece que Roberto Gamboa se ha cansado de mandar mensajes absurdos de sus acólitos (que por cierto, son ellos los que tienen la culpa de todo esto al reflotar el hilo cuando empezaban a promocional la semana de la estafa esta) y nos ha mandado al que sí sabe de marketing.


----------



## CCARRG (11 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Como experta en marketing dirías que el curso de Roberto Gamboa te parece una engañifa que se aprovecha de gente desesperada para venderles algo que no vale ni la décima parte de lo que pide? o tu comentario solo es otro intento (esta vez más sutil) de limpiar la imagen de ese mangui?



Hola! No no, todo lo contrario, es decir: yo me quejé porque me parece que no se puede enfocar un curso a que te va a cambiar la vida, ni de lejos! Cualquier que le dedique un ratito puede aprender mucho de cómo manejar campañas en facebook. Os dejo aquí una fuente eterna de recursos gratuitos de Facebook, pero hay muchas más: Facebook Blueprint
Yo no pagaría NI LOCA 5000€ por un curso así por dos motivos:
- Lo encuentro gratis online.
- Y además es online.
Vamos, no lo recomiendo. Por si acaso no se me había entendido bien


----------



## Luismarple II (11 Mar 2020)

CCARRG dijo:


> Hola! No no, todo lo contrario, es decir: yo me quejé porque me parece que no se puede enfocar un curso a que te va a cambiar la vida, ni de lejos! Cualquier que le dedique un ratito puede aprender mucho de cómo manejar campañas en facebook. Os dejo aquí una fuente eterna de recursos gratuitos de Facebook, pero hay muchas más: Facebook Blueprint
> Yo no pagaría NI LOCA 5000€ por un curso así por dos motivos:
> - Lo encuentro gratis online.
> - Y además es online.
> Vamos, no lo recomiendo. Por si acaso no se me había entendido bien



Me parecías demasiado sutil.

Entonces tu opinión sobre Roberto Gamboa es que es un estafador de medio pelo, especialmente si le enfocan desde arriba? (juas juas juas, festibal del umor!!)


----------



## CCARRG (11 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Me parecías demasiado sutil.
> 
> Entonces tu opinión sobre Roberto Gamboa es que es un estafador de medio pelo, especialmente si le enfocan desde arriba? (juas juas juas, festibal del umor!!)



A mí no me ha transmitido ningún buen rollo. Hay empresas que de verdad ofrecen máster serios mucho más interesantes ahora, por un importe similar, y en materias con más futuro y perspectiva (Machine Learning, AI, Data Science...y también marketing digital), como Kschool o ISDI, y por el mismo importe vas de forma presencial y aprendes el triple.
Luego ya si quieres máster más top por más dinero tienes IESE, IE, ESADE...pero vamos, que yo me decantaría por formación seria y consolidada, y no por aolgo que puedo aprender online y de forma gratuita.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Mar 2020)

Sobre todo hay que destacar que hasta el propio nombre es un engaño.
Ser trafficker no es solo saber comprar tráfico en las redes sociales.
Existen muchisimos otros métodos de publicidad online como Google Ads, Push Ads, Solo Ads, popups, tráfico de dominios expirados, etc, etc, etc.
Y de eso no te enseñan NADA.

Es decir, las víctimas de Roberto Gamboa pagan 4000-5000€ por aprender Facebook Ads y poco más. Algo que tienes totalmente gratis en Facebook Blueprint.

Es una engañifa de vídeos motivacionales para enganchar a las personas deprimidas o aburridas.


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Al final lo que queda claro es que si ya va por la cuarta semana de humo, y le alcanza para seguir con su farsa es porque le resulta. Tal vez este tipo de fotos no ayude en nada y al contrario le hace publicidad



Hay estafas piramidales que duran muchos años.....


----------



## Trollkien (11 Mar 2020)

A mi el calvorota me sale en la proppaganda de yutub....

me parece que el unico que gana dinero con el trafiker es el... por el master mierda ese que da


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Mar 2020)

Rocachondo dijo:


> A mi el calvorota me sale en la proppaganda de yutub....
> 
> me parece que el unico que gana dinero con el trafiker es el... por el master mierda ese que da



Exactamente, esa es la jugada. Ganan el y sus afiliados. Eso es todo.


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Mar 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Exactamente, esa es la jugada. Ganan el y sus afiliados. Eso es todo.



La famosa pirámide.


----------



## Luismarple II (11 Mar 2020)

Es que eso no es ser trafficker y ni es ser nada!! yo lo sé bien, que trabajé de trafficker una temporada. Concretamente fui trafficker de costo (no me lo metía en el culo, cabrones, que os veo venir, a mí me lo daban ya en mi ciudad). Hasta que unos moritos me informaron de un modo bastante desagradable que no les gustaba que les pisaran lo fregao.


----------



## Dragon1972 (11 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Como experta en marketing dirías que el curso de Roberto Gamboa te parece una engañifa que se aprovecha de gente desesperada para venderles algo que no vale ni la décima parte de lo que pide? o tu comentario solo es otro intento (esta vez más sutil) de limpiar la imagen de ese mangui?
> 
> Parece que Roberto Gamboa se ha cansado de mandar mensajes absurdos de sus acólitos (que por cierto, son ellos los que tienen la culpa de todo esto al reflotar el hilo cuando empezaban a promocional la semana de la estafa esta) y nos ha mandado al que sí sabe de marketing.





Tuluse dijo:


> Hay estafas piramidales que duran muchos años.....



Eso es correcto y doy fé de ello. La estafa piramidal más grande del mundo es la de los seguros sociales, sobre todo aquí en América latina, dónde los aportadores pagan las jubilaciones de los que ya no aportan porqué? Porque la inflación y los actos corruptos de los políticos se comieron el dinero de los que aportaron para su pensión. Por eso lo digo y no me canso: TODA LA ECONOMIA MUNDIAL ES UNA GRAN ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL.


----------



## Dragon1972 (11 Mar 2020)

Y bueno si de algo sirvió opinar en los post de Roberto Gamboa es que ya me bloquearon porque ya no me llegan sus notificaciones.


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Mar 2020)

Tiene ficha en Google:

Instituto de Tráfico Online


----------



## Luismarple II (11 Mar 2020)

A ver lo que dura esa ficha... por suerte este hilo siempre estará en primera posición para la búsqueda "roberto gamboa opiniones".

Hasta que Rober me mande un privi y le pongamos un precio a cargarnos este hilo, claro...


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> A ver lo que dura esa ficha... por suerte este hilo siempre estará en primera posición para la búsqueda "roberto gamboa opiniones".
> 
> Hasta que Rober me mande un privi y le pongamos un precio a cargarnos este hilo, claro...



Esta vez no la ha podido borrar, solo marca en rojo como Cerrado permanentemente .

A Ver con el transcurso de las horas que pasa.


----------



## Dragon1972 (11 Mar 2020)

Acabo de hablar con una señorita del departamento de relaciones públicas de Roberto Gamboa y me dice que van a demandar a todos esos que postean su material por violar su derecho de autor y fomentar la piratería


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con una señorita del departamento de relaciones públicas de Roberto Gamboa y me dice que van a demandar a todos esos que postean su material por violar su derecho de autor y fomentar la piratería



Y a los foreros que estamos opinando sobre Roberto Gamboa aquí también?


----------



## Litosan (11 Mar 2020)

Tengo miedo xdxd. Acabo de hacerme la cuenta solo para insultar al enano calvo cabrón. Dios, en instagram he posteado un comentario demasiado inteligente sobre lo que pretende don limpio de metro cuarenta, y lamentablemente el cerebro lavado de la gente unido a su ignorancia desafortunada han hecho que solo reciba críticas y en efecto, comentarios ilusorios, y estrafalarios de trafficantes de estos defendiendo al camello rey

Roberto gamboa enano, piramide, estafa, opinión, donlimpio

Con ese ultimo tag quizás la marca resalte y todo


----------



## Luismarple II (11 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con una señorita del departamento de relaciones públicas de Roberto Gamboa y me dice que van a demandar a todos esos que postean su material por violar su derecho de autor y fomentar la piratería



Pero qué tía de qué departamento de relaciones públicas, si la dirección de la empresa que ha montado el Roberto Gamboa para este tinglado está en su casa!! como no sea su madre....

Para qué les has llamado, pásame el número, que les llamo yo.

Deja de hacer el troll y asustar al chiquillo.



Departamento de relaciones públicas.... ala, venga, no te flipes.


----------



## Luismarple II (11 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Y a los foreros que estamos opinando sobre Roberto Gamboa aquí también?



Sí, Tuluse, sí. Vas a ir a la cárcel y vas a chupar más trena que la manada.

Pero tú estás tonto?? esto es el Gamboa cambiando de estrategia, joder!


----------



## zonavinos (11 Mar 2020)

Osea que un forero de América Latina tiene que llamar al departamento de "Robert Prawn", pues le habrá salido un pico la llamada.


----------



## curvilineo (11 Mar 2020)

Aquí un buen listado de cursos de Coursera (universitarios), de Google (el plan para formar en marketing), Udemy, Miriadax, manuales, etc, etc... así hasta más de 200 recopilados y todos para hacer gratuitos

Recopilatorio de cursos de Marketing, Publicidad y Community Manager




Que no digo que enseñe trucos el Gamboa o que tenga un super método... pero todo esto se basa en la misma movida, ordenar los conocimientos, ponerlos en práctica y echarle ganas.


----------



## Dragon1972 (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Pero qué tía de qué departamento de relaciones públicas, si la dirección de la empresa que ha montado el Roberto Gamboa para este tinglado está en su casa!! como no sea su madre....
> 
> Para qué les has llamado, pásame el número, que les llamo yo.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja sólo es una forma diplomática de de llamar a esa chupa medias, jala mecate, jala bolas, sobona...no se cómo le llaman en a España a una de tantas personas que le escriben a uno para convencerlo de lo genial que sería mi vida si hago ese Master.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> A ver lo que dura esa ficha... por suerte este hilo siempre estará en primera posición para la búsqueda "roberto gamboa opiniones".
> 
> Hasta que Rober me mande un privi y le pongamos un precio a cargarnos este hilo, claro...



tu sigues empecinado en que te paguen a cambio de cosas y el hilo nisiquera es tuyo , es de Tuluse ...

por cierto : Roberto Gamboa calvo maricon estafador enano


----------



## euriborfree (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> A ver lo que dura esa ficha... por suerte este hilo siempre estará en primera posición para la búsqueda "roberto gamboa opiniones".
> 
> Hasta que Rober me mande un privi y le pongamos un precio a cargarnos este hilo, claro...



Aunque tu lo estes diciendo con "animus iocandi" y realmente no estes pretendiendo que te paguen por cerrar este hilo tu comentario puede ser usado torticeramente por un abogado avispado para obligar a cerrar este hilo


----------



## euriborfree (12 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con una señorita del departamento de relaciones públicas de Roberto Gamboa y me dice que van a demandar a todos esos que postean su material por violar su derecho de autor y fomentar la piratería



Me he debido perder la parte del hilo en la que se publica contenido de este señor, lo mas que se han publicado son links a la web donde el mismo hace publicos esos videos, de hecho tiene contratada publicidad para que la gente llegue a su pagina asi que no veo ni infraccion a derechos de autor ni perjuicio alguno pues esos links le llevan visitas gratis, sin clicks a sus banners que le cuestan dinero


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Aunque tu lo estes diciendo con "animus iocandi" y realmente no estes pretendiendo que te paguen por cerrar este hilo tu comentario puede ser usado torticeramente por un abogado avispado para obligar a cerrar este hilo



Da igual, no he conseguido que me ofrezca más de 1.500 euros. Por esa pasta prefiero seguir con las risas.


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> tu sigues empecinado en que te paguen a cambio de cosas y el hilo nisiquera es tuyo , es de Tuluse ...
> 
> por cierto : Roberto Gamboa calvo maricon estafador enano



La gente es muy rata.

De todos a los que les hemos ahorrado 4.000 eurazos, no se ha rascado el bolsillo ni uno. NI UNO!!! mucho agradecimiento, mucho reconocimiento de labor social... pero ni un puto clavel!!

Y el puto Roberto Gamboa no ofrece más que 1.500 putos euros!! no se puede ser más rata, joder!!!


----------



## elCañonero (12 Mar 2020)

Ay Madre mía.. si ese curso te da las habilidades para tomar el pelo a gente como tú


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

El rober ha cambiado de estrategia.

Ahora salen anuncios diciendo "lo sé, has oído mucha mierda sobre mí, que los que hablan son actores, que todo es una engañifa... entra en mi video y la gente a la que le he tangado te cuenta la verdad!!"


Así que sí que le debemos estar jodiendo el chiringuito.


----------



## euriborfree (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> El rober ha cambiado de estrategia.
> 
> Ahora salen anuncios diciendo "lo sé, has oído mucha mierda sobre mí, que los que hablan son actores, que todo es una engañifa... entra en mi video y la gente a la que le he tangado te cuenta la verdad!!"
> 
> ...



A mi ahora no me sale ese anuncio, me salen de chocolates y de unos quesos de menorca


----------



## Kike71 (12 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> A mi ahora no me sale ese anuncio, me salen de chocolates y de unos quesos de menorca



Lo mismo me pasa a mí.


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> A mi ahora no me sale ese anuncio, me salen de chocolates y de unos quesos de menorca



lo he visto en fb.

En burbuja me sale un anuncio de un viaje solo para mujeres a Camerún, el satisfier y contactos para casadas. Y es raro porque este ordenador solo lo usamos mi señora y yo.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> lo he visto en fb.
> 
> En burbuja me sale un anuncio de un viaje solo para mujeres a Camerún, el satisfier y contactos para casadas. Y es raro porque este ordenador solo lo usamos mi señora y yo.



te quiere hacer un regalo para tu cumple , tonto ...


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> te quiere hacer un regalo para tu cumple , tonto ...



Pues no sé... De Camerún no me ha dicho nada, pero el verano pasado estuvo en Senegal con dos amigas que se habían divorciado y necesitaban despejarse y me dijo que aquello no valía nada, un aburrimiento, que venía agotada de no hacer nada. Y la sanidad fatal, volvió con una infección vaginal horrorosa porque allí no cloran el agua de la piscina como aquí.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Pues no sé... De Camerún no me ha dicho nada, pero el verano pasado estuvo en Senegal con dos amigas que se habían divorciado y necesitaban despejarse y me dijo que aquello no valía nada, un aburrimiento, que venía agotada de no hacer nada. Y la sanidad fatal, volvió con una infección vaginal horrorosa porque allí no cloran el agua de la piscina como aquí.



comprendo ... venia andando como un vaquero ? he oido que el transporte publico alla es malisimo tambien , te destroza el pubis


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> comprendo ... venia andando como un vaquero ? he oido que el transporte publico alla es malisimo tambien , te destroza el pubis



La comida deben hacerla más especiada o algo, porque vino también con unas almorranas horrorosas!! cómo sufría la pobre cuando le ponía la pomada!! gemía de dolor recordando lo mal que lo pasó allí mientras yo le hacía las curas. Y lo pasaba muy mal, es muy pudorosa. Una de las veces le metí un poco el dedo dentro, para que la crema penetrase bien por toda la zona y me dijo que por favor parara, que no se sentía cómoda, que ya sabía que eso no le hacía gracia y que quería que la respetara.


----------



## Dragon1972 (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> La gente es muy rata.
> 
> De todos a los que les hemos ahorrado 4.000 eurazos, no se ha rascado el bolsillo ni uno. NI UNO!!! mucho agradecimiento, mucho reconocimiento de labor social... pero ni un puto clavel!!
> 
> Y el puto Roberto Gamboa no ofrece más que 1.500 putos euros!! no se puede ser más rata, joder!!!



Y a ti quien coño te ha dicho que por hacer el bien se te tiene que remunerar? Mejor métete a Trafficker o a lamebotas de ese Pánfilo.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> La comida deben hacerla más especiada o algo, porque vino también con unas almorranas horrorosas!! cómo sufría la pobre cuando le ponía la pomada!! gemía de dolor recordando lo mal que lo pasó allí mientras yo le hacía las curas. Y lo pasaba muy mal, es muy pudorosa. Una de las veces le metí un poco el dedo dentro, para que la crema penetrase bien por toda la zona y me dijo que por favor parara, que no se sentía cómoda, que ya sabía que eso no le hacía gracia y que quería que la respetara.



lo se , lo se ... 

Roberto Gamboa viaja muy a menudo por alli y dicen que tiene el ojete como un bostezo ...


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Y a ti quien coño te ha dicho que por hacer el bien se te tiene que remunerar? Mejor métete a Trafficker o a lamebotas de ese Pánfilo.



pues hombre, sería lo suyo. Es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos.

La próxima voy con Roberto Gamboa!! que ese por lo menos maneja!! aunque viva con sus padres y la dirección de su empresa esté en su vivienda.


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

ABUAMBA BULUBA dijo:


> lo se , lo se ...
> 
> Roberto Gamboa viaja muy a menudo por alli y dicen que tiene el ojete como un bostezo ...



A mí me gusta más la expresión Roberto Gamboa tiene el ojete como la boca de un payaso.


----------



## euriborfree (12 Mar 2020)

En los ultimos mensajes se pierde el tema original, si quereis poner sobre aviso a posibles clientes estais destrozando el hilo con vuestras bromas y chanzas.

Este hilo versa sobre la semana trafficker de Roberto Gamboa, los 5000€ que cobra por ella y que los que estamos en este hilo opinamos mayoritariamente que es un vende humo, que los videos explotan los sentimientos del potencial cliente para hacerle tomar una decision antieconomica, basada en sentimientos y no en la formacion que promete.

Que la formacion de la semana trafficker puede ser obtenida facilmente en internet, que las cifras economicas aportadas por Roberto Gamboa y sus afines no nos resultan creibles y mezclan inversion con facturacion, esquivando dar cifras de retorno de inversion.

En este mismo hilo se han aportado enlaces a varios cursos gratuitos, algunos de ellos proporcionados por Google y Facebook, empresas que venden publicidad online y que estan encantadas con enseñarte a comprar sus servicios y obtener rentabilidad de los mismos para que sigas comprando.

Tambien hay cursos de terceros gratuitos o por un precio ridiculamente bajo, solo hay que recorrer este hilo para encontrar esa informacion, el primer mensaje del hilo recopila buena parte de esa informacion.

No tires tu dinero sin ver esta informacion, cuesta mucho ganar esos 5000€ para tomar una decision a la ligera, no pienses que estas comprando "un cambio de vida", estas comprando formacion, fijate en que es lo que vas a aprender y valora objetivamente eso, ignora la parte en la que se te vende un cambio de vida.


----------



## ABUAMBA BULUBA (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> A mí me gusta más la expresión Roberto Gamboa tiene el ojete como la boca de un payaso.



en el ojete de Roberto Gamboa entra el Costa Concordia derrapando ...


----------



## omsoc (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> pues hombre, sería lo suyo. Es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos.
> 
> La próxima voy con Roberto Gamboa!! que ese por lo menos maneja!! aunque viva con sus padres y la dirección de su empresa esté en su vivienda.




Has escrito varios mensajes mencionando que si sólo te pagan 1500€ por cerrar el hilo, que si Roberto es un rata, etc. 

Parece que estés "chantajeando" sutílmente a Roberto para que te pague. 

Eres consciente que te puede denunciar por extorsión?


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

omsoc dijo:


> Has escrito varios mensajes mencionando que si sólo te pagan 1500€ por cerrar el hilo, que si Roberto es un rata, etc.
> 
> Parece que estés "chantajeando" sutílmente a Roberto para que te pague.
> 
> Eres consciente que te puede denunciar por extorsión?



extorsión es una palabra muy fea, yo prefiero llamarlo.... Chantaje. Queda mejor.

Y hay que ser muy retrasado para pensar que estoy chantajeando a alguien con quien jamás he hablado, en relación a un hilo que no puedo borrar, por una cantidad que supuestamente me ha ofrecido él, en una conversación que no ha sucedido. Que saque los mensajes privados que me ha enviado y hablamos!!

Esto es evidente para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente. Y Roberto Gamboa tiene un frontón en el que se podía jugar la final del cuatro y medio.

Por cierto, si me llegara a ofrecer 1.500 putos euros y tuviese yo la potestad para eliminar este hilo le diría que se los meta por el culo. Este hilo no se vende!!!! Y con este mensaje queda claro que no hay ningún sutil intento de chantaje, extorsión, o como quiera llamarlo, y que Roberto Gamboa está bastante acojonado con lo que pasa aquí, que no deja de posicionar para "roberto Gamboa opiniones"


Muchas gracias por avisar para poder dejar claro que no ha habido ningún intento de chantaje, ni sutil ni ostias y que nadie considere que estoy intentando chantajear a nadie, solo me estoy riendo del trilero este. A ver si todavía voy a tener que denunciar yo por vulneracion del honor!!! que en este foro yo soy alguien, y dar a entender que voy por la vida aceptando chantajes ataca a mi imagen pública y mi honor personal!!! puestos a sacarnos la minga con demandas absurdas...

Anda que.... Chantaje... te meto una así, a mano abierta, caranchoa....




Lo que sí me ha dolido es que ninguno de los que ha evitado caer en esa trampa gracias al hilo no nos haya mandao 50 putos eypos para irnos a un chino en agradecimiento por la labor social. Eso sí que no lo perdono.


----------



## Joseja (12 Mar 2020)

Hola señores. Me he leido toooodo este hilo con el fin de sacar info sobre el tema. Yo soy uno de los que han seguido los cuatro videos de la semana traficker...bueno...el ultimo casi ni lo he mirado... me quedó bastante claro que vendía humo, que todo lo que ofrece es para vender el curso, pero aún y así busque información para eliminar cualquier duda que yo tubiera. A algunos veo que no os cae nada bien, a mi ni bien ni mal...lo único que si me jode es que si todo lo que promete es mentira...que no tengo duda de ello...es legal?. No entiendo mucho de leyes, pero no se...parece mas un grupo sectario que otra cosa...me recuerdan a los are crisnas...jejejeje.. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

Este hilo cada vez me recuerda más a la peli esa de densel guasinton... la de poseídos!! un espíritu va cambiando de cuerpo....

Aquí alguien va apareciendo una y otra vez, con usuarios recién creados que desaparecen como aparecen....

Roberto!! mándanos un saludo, coño!! sin rencores!!!


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

Joseja dijo:


> Hola señores. Me he leido toooodo este hilo con el fin de sacar info sobre el tema. Yo soy uno de los que han seguido los cuatro videos de la semana traficker...bueno...el ultimo casi ni lo he mirado... me quedó bastante claro que vendía humo, que todo lo que ofrece es para vender el curso, pero aún y así busque información para eliminar cualquier duda que yo tubiera. A algunos veo que no os cae nada bien, a mi ni bien ni mal...lo único que si me jode es que si todo lo que promete es mentira...que no tengo duda de ello...es legal?. No entiendo mucho de leyes, pero no se...parece mas un grupo sectario que otra cosa...me recuerdan a los are crisnas...jejejeje.. Un saludo a todos.



Tu solo te respondes. Has visto a los Hare Krishna en la cárcel? pues eso. Puedes vender mierda a precio de oro, nadie te impide hacerlo. Otra cosa es cómo lo publicites para hacer que la gente crea que compra oro


----------



## LoL LoL (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> El rober ha cambiado de estrategia.
> 
> Ahora salen anuncios diciendo "lo sé, has oído mucha mierda sobre mí, que los que hablan son actores, que todo es una engañifa... entra en mi video y la gente a la que le he tangado te cuenta la verdad!!"
> 
> ...



Me sale el mismo anuncio, no serán actores, pero son parte de la pirámide.


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

Este hilo ha ganado 5.000 visitas en tres días, no me extraña que el Gamboa esté preocupao.


----------



## omsoc (12 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> extorsión es una palabra muy fea, yo prefiero llamarlo.... Chantaje. Queda mejor.
> 
> Y hay que ser muy retrasado para pensar que estoy chantajeando a alguien con quien jamás he hablado, en relación a un hilo que no puedo borrar, por una cantidad que supuestamente me ha ofrecido él, en una conversación que no ha sucedido. Que saque los mensajes privados que me ha enviado y hablamos!!
> 
> ...




Gracias por la aclaración. 

Está claro que se ha de avisar a la gente, ya que independientemente del curso aquí la clave es que la gente ve a Roberto en Miami y creen que haciendo el cursos acabarán viviendo en Miami sin dar palo al agua. 

Está bien avisar que no es así, que la gente que habla bien de Roberto són afiliados y se llevarán una comisión por cada curso que vendan, por lo que su opinión no es honesta. 

La gente ha de saber que cuesta mucho ganar 5000€, la vida es dura para todo el mundo y hay gente que se aprovecha de ello con tal de sacar tajada.


----------



## zonavinos (12 Mar 2020)

Yo no digo que en este nuevo mundo digital no haya posibilidades de trabajos nuevos (traffickers, copywriters, páginas nicho, SEOs, etc, etc) pero que a la luz de éstos surjan una panda de listillos que vendan el "método definitivo", y contra toda lógica no lo aprovechen ellos va contra toda lógica mínima. Ya sé que lo hacen por compartir parte de su maravilloso estilo de vida con los demás, porque todos nos merecemos ser nómadas digitales y viajar por medio mundo y trabajar desde la playa (si los virus nos lo permiten), pero no cuela. La gente que consigue sus ingresos en este nuevo mundo trabajan como animales, y en este foro creo que hay varios que lo atestiguan, y que por suerte no tienen que recuperar sus 5000€ invertidos a costa de engañar.
Sigo diciendo que en unos años veremos una serie documental de este paisano y de cómo se rió de tanta gente, hasta que surgió este hilo.
P.D.: hay más vendehumos que se podría meter caña, habría que ir pensando nuevos hilos, lo que pasa que ninguno ha llegado a los niveles de este paisano.


----------



## ulipulido (12 Mar 2020)

zonavinos dijo:


> Yo no digo que en este nuevo mundo digital no haya posibilidades de trabajos nuevos (traffickers, copywriters, páginas nicho, SEOs, etc, etc) pero que a la luz de éstos surjan una panda de listillos que vendan el "método definitivo", y contra toda lógica no lo aprovechen ellos va contra toda lógica mínima. Ya sé que lo hacen por compartir parte de su maravilloso estilo de vida con los demás, porque todos nos merecemos ser nómadas digitales y viajar por medio mundo y trabajar desde la playa (si los virus nos lo permiten), pero no cuela. La gente que consigue sus ingresos en este nuevo mundo trabajan como animales, y en este foro creo que hay varios que lo atestiguan, y que por suerte no tienen que recuperar sus 5000€ invertidos a costa de engañar.
> Sigo diciendo que en unos años veremos una serie documental de este paisano y de cómo se rió de tanta gente, hasta que surgió este hilo.
> P.D.: hay más vendehumos que se podría meter caña, habría que ir pensando nuevos hilos, lo que pasa que ninguno ha llegado a los niveles de este paisano.



Ninguna, porque esto no es Herbalife. Es un pringadete que le quiere soplar unos miles de eurillos a charos, paletos y cuatro "aprovechados" y desaparecerá en dos días, coge el dinero y corre. Va a cuatro viajes, workshops y mierdas de esas para hacerse fotos, contrata 4 actores, un coche de alquiler y a ver cuantos tima antes de que salte la liebre, que su puto centro de negocios es su casa en un piso paco en un barrio de mierda, es que a cualquier farsante le daría verguenza algo así, aunque sea se contrataría un despacho compartido para aparentar, pero este es tan panoli que ni eso. 

Roberto Gamboa ofrece un Master Trafficker donde enseñarte a timarle 4000 euros a otros más tontos que tú.

Esa debería ser la descripción del master


----------



## casiloveo (12 Mar 2020)

Hola de nuevo, vuelvo a reiterar mi agradecimiento a vosotros (y a *Luismarple II* le doy las gracias dobles porque seguro que es feliz recibiendo las gracias, aunque no sea económica, sino emocional ).
Bromas aparte, me gustaría preguntaros algo porque no tengo ni la más mínima idea, mi esposa quería hacer ese curso pero es imposible económicamente (y todavía sigue creyendo que es un buen curso por lo que anuncian), pero ella quiere aprender de verdad sobre el tema, mi pregunta es si me podéis indicar algún otro curso que sea similar, pero a precio justo, o enlaces de qué cosas realmente se necesita aprender para dedicarse a ese trabajo. En español.
He visto los enlaces del principio, pero hay cosas en inglés y son varios enlaces distintos que si no sabes sobre el tema, te confundes.
Lo que os pido en enlace/s a un curso similar, que te guie paso a paso con todo lo que hay saber, herramientas a utilizar, conceptos, etc.
Un curso para tontos, para empezar, para alguien que no tiene ni idea.
Muchas gracias y perdonad mi intromisión.


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

omsoc dijo:


> La gente ha de saber que cuesta mucho ganar 5000€, la vida es dura para todo el mundo y hay gente que se aprovecha de ello con tal de sacar tajada.



Ya te digo que es duro!! yo no he conseguido sacar ni 1500!!!


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, vuelvo a reiterar mi agradecimiento a vosotros (y a *Luismarple II* le doy las gracias dobles porque seguro que es feliz recibiendo las gracias, aunque no sea económica, sino emocional ).



Como decía el chiste, "de gracias nada, bájate las bragas".


----------



## casiloveo (12 Mar 2020)

Además, sería interesante indicar uno o varios enlaces a cursos similares con precios justos de personas más honradas porque serían alternativas reales y serias al curso de R.Gambao. Y así la gente que llegue aquí podrá ver que no se le está atacando sin motivo.
Saludos.




Luismarple II dijo:


> Como decía el chiste, "de gracias nada, bájate las bragas".



Es que yo no uso, para que vaya bien "ventilao"


----------



## Luismarple II (12 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Es que yo no uso, para que vaya bien "ventilao"



Así ahorramos tiempo.


----------



## LoL LoL (12 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, vuelvo a reiterar mi agradecimiento a vosotros (y a *Luismarple II* le doy las gracias dobles porque seguro que es feliz recibiendo las gracias, aunque no sea económica, sino emocional ).
> Bromas aparte, me gustaría preguntaros algo porque no tengo ni la más mínima idea, mi esposa quería hacer ese curso pero es imposible económicamente (y todavía sigue creyendo que es un buen curso por lo que anuncian), pero ella quiere aprender de verdad sobre el tema, mi pregunta es si me podéis indicar algún otro curso que sea similar, pero a precio justo, o enlaces de qué cosas realmente se necesita aprender para dedicarse a ese trabajo. En español.
> He visto los enlaces del principio, pero hay cosas en inglés y son varios enlaces distintos que si no sabes sobre el tema, te confundes.
> Lo que os pido en enlace/s a un curso similar, que te guie paso a paso con todo lo que hay saber, herramientas a utilizar, conceptos, etc.
> ...




Mira el primer mensaje del hilo.


----------



## casiloveo (12 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Mira el primer mensaje del hilo.



Hola, por eso preguntaba por cursos similares, para novatos, que te muestren paso a paso.
Porque en esos enlaces, si no sabes qué buscar, no puedes encontrar nada, por ejemplo, si no sabes de qué va la cosa, ni qué pasos hay que dar, ni en qué orden, ni qué herramientas necesitas, ¿dónde pulsas ahí? (teniendo en cuenta que hay montones de enlaces en montones de páginas):


----------



## casiloveo (12 Mar 2020)

Mi pregunta resumida es esa, un curso para persona novata total, que te guien paso a paso.


----------



## euriborfree (12 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Mi pregunta resumida es esa, un curso para persona novata total, que te guien paso a paso.



Hasta que punto es novata?


----------



## casiloveo (12 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Hasta que punto es novata?



Hola, de marketing, publicidad, etc. sí entiende porque ha trabajado de ello en televisión. De instagram, facebook, etc. sabe a nivel de usuario, nada más.
Lo que pretende es promocionar una web/blog de cocina con una tienda añadida de productos para las recetas.
La está creando porque ahora mismo no tiene otra salida de trabajo, y además no son necesarios grandes recursos.
Está preparando la "imagen corporativa" (aunque está ella sola en la "empresa"), y abrir su página en facebook e instagram.

Quiere saber cómo promocionarlo en esos sitios de una manera que se actualice en todos los sitios al mismo tiempo (si es posible), qué herramientas/software son necesarias, qué pasos son los más idoneos, cómo se hace eso de la publicidad para que le salga a la gente, etc..
Y luego, pero con menos prioridad, tener idea de cómo conseguir llegar a más gente, etc.


----------



## Litosan (12 Mar 2020)

Gente, 300 supuestos matriculados en el curso de este calvo enano.
Digamos que ingresos medios superiores al millón de euros. Negocio redondo. Opiniones? De verdad ha habido tantos matriculados? No veo opción que lo niegue ya que la mente de sus clientes es más bien limitada


----------



## Litosan (12 Mar 2020)

Litosan dijo:


> Gente, 300 supuestos matriculados en el curso de este calvo enano.
> Digamos que ingresos medios superiores al millón de euros. Negocio redondo. Opiniones? De verdad ha habido tantos matriculados? No veo opción que lo niegue ya que la mente de sus clientes es más bien limitada



Quiero decir, no hay mucho que analizar realmente. No será la primera ni la última vez que pase algo asi. Pero uff que rabia, los comentarios family friendly de la gente de su cuenta de Instagram, intoxicando con boberias a todos los demas... Y luego una voz de razón que surge y es ahogada por la gilipollez humana, o ignorancia, en cuyo caso es más lastimoso...


----------



## euriborfree (12 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Hola, de marketing, publicidad, etc. sí entiende porque ha trabajado de ello en televisión. De instagram, facebook, etc. sabe a nivel de usuario, nada más.
> Lo que pretende es promocionar una web/blog de cocina con una tienda añadida de productos para las recetas.
> La está creando porque ahora mismo no tiene otra salida de trabajo, y además no son necesarios grandes recursos.
> Está preparando la "imagen corporativa" (aunque está ella sola en la "empresa"), y abrir su página en facebook e instagram.
> ...



Entonces lo que necesita *NO* es un curso de trafficker.

Un trafficker COMPRA (paga) por las visitas y para enviar visitas a un blog no le va a salir nada rentable pagar por cada visita

Lo que necesitas es un* curso de gestion de redes sociales*, y para automatizar actualizacion de todas las redes sociales cuando actualice el blog tiene que buscar las herramientas de integracion de su blog con redes sociales, si es un blog con wordpress hay plugins que automatizan esas tareas


----------



## casiloveo (12 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Entonces lo que necesita *NO* es un curso de trafficker.
> Un trafficker COMPRA (paga) por las visitas y para enviar visitas a un blog no le va a salir nada rentable pagar por cada visita



Desde mi ignorancia: ¿por qué no es rentable pagar por visitas a un blog/tienda?
Está en wordpress, efectivamente.


----------



## euriborfree (12 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Desde mi ignorancia: ¿por qué no es rentable pagar por visitas a un blog/tienda?
> Está en wordpress, efectivamente.



Imaginate que pagas 1€ por visita y la visita simplemente se va a leer el blog pero no te compra nada,

Ahora piensa en numeros mas grandes, compras 1000 visitas, pagas 1000€, ¿cuantos ingresos esperas obtener de solo 1000 visitantes?

Pagar por visitas puede ser rentable cuando estas directamente vendiendo pero no en webs que ofrecen contenido y tienen poca presion de ventas sobre el usuario, tu indicas que tiene un blog con una tienda asi que entiendo que la parte comercial no es muy fuerte, al visitante no le vas a presionar mucho con la venta, luego tienes que considerar que margen comercial tiene sobre su producto y cual es el importe medio de venta, si quieres basar tu negocio en comprar trafico vas a tener que considerar cual va a ser la rentabilidad de la inversion publicitaria y eso es lo que te va a contar Roberto Gamboa en su curso, enseñara a crear una o varias campañas, a ponerles codigos de seguimiento para saber que campañas venden mejor, cuales son rentables y cuales no.

Pero si ha montado un blog + tienda es porque quiere captar las ventas a partir del contenido de su blog, entonces lo que le interesa es un* curso de posicionamiento en buscadores* ademas del *curso de gestion de redes sociales*, le interesa posicionar en los buscadores los articulos de su blog y eso va a conseguirle visitas GRATIS a las que venderle el producto, si ademas gestiona las redes sociales puede usarlas para fidelizar a esa audencia avisandola de nuevos articulos del blog a traves de las redes sociales, todo ello con una inversion economica nula o muy baja, creando una relacion de confianza con los usuarios que le lleven a venderle el producto sin necesidad de arriesgar dinero en publicidad pagada de usuarios que no estan fidelizados y que solo entran porque vieron un banner, te compran algo y desaparecen.

El modelo de blog + tienda puede ser muy rentable, con poca inversion y bajo riesgo aunque con mas trabajo


----------



## casiloveo (13 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> ...



Gracias por tu explicación, no tiene precio. Han quedado muy claras las cosas en ese aspecto.
En ese tema, perfecto.

He estado comentando sobre esto con ella y me dice que aparte de su blog/tiendecita, sí que quiere también conseguir visitas para unos potenciales clientes (ojalá surjan), que son empresas de diverso tipo, aunque todas son de venta al público.
Para este segundo caso, entiendo que es por lo que quiere aprender sobre trafficker.
¿Puedes/podéis informar de algún curso decente que no sea un atraco?
Del tipo paso a paso, como he comentado antes, para novatos en el tema.
Pues eso ¿qué debe buscar para sustituir un curso de R.Gamboa o similar?

Edito: se me olvidó preguntar, ¿para qué tipo de negocios está entonces más enfocado la opción de comprar visitas?


----------



## Dragon1972 (13 Mar 2020)

Joseja dijo:


> Hola señores. Me he leido toooodo este hilo con el fin de sacar info sobre el tema. Yo soy uno de los que han seguido los cuatro videos de la semana traficker...bueno...el ultimo casi ni lo he mirado... me quedó bastante claro que vendía humo, que todo lo que ofrece es para vender el curso, pero aún y así busque información para eliminar cualquier duda que yo tubiera. A algunos veo que no os cae nada bien, a mi ni bien ni mal...lo único que si me jode es que si todo lo que promete es mentira...que no tengo duda de ello...es legal?. No entiendo mucho de leyes, pero no se...parece mas un grupo sectario que otra cosa...me recuerdan a los are crisnas...jejejeje.. Un saludo a todos.



En relación a las estafas piramidales, redes de mercadeo, esquemas de ponzi; hay un vacío legal porque la gente ilusionada por ganar dinero fácil termina siendo cómplice de estas estafas y solo cuando el negocio se satura (como siempre sucede) los últimos en invertir son los que pagan los platos rotos. Y es porque todo el sistema económico mundial está basado en el engaño y la especulación.


----------



## Dragon1972 (13 Mar 2020)

Habla la voz de la experiencias?


Luismarple II dijo:


> Como decía el chiste, "de gracias nada, bájate las bragas".


----------



## euriborfree (13 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Gracias por tu explicación, no tiene precio. Han quedado muy claras las cosas en ese aspecto.
> En ese tema, perfecto.
> 
> He estado comentando sobre esto con ella y me dice que aparte de su blog/tiendecita, sí que quiere también conseguir visitas para unos potenciales clientes (ojalá surjan), que son empresas de diverso tipo, aunque todas son de venta al público.
> ...



Tienda online (pura y dura) que tenga una buena tasa de conversion, es decir, que un porcentaje alto de los clientes compren y que tenga un margen comercial suficiente para soportar el costo que suponen las visitas que no compren.

Respecto a lo primero, los cursos mencionados en el primer mensaje de este hilo son interesantes. Ve a google y busca "curso adwords gratis" te saldran varios resultados de cursos gratuitos, pero desconozco que hay detras de estos cursos ya que me parece raro que haya terceros ofreciendo cursos gratis, supongo que en algun momento te ofreceran sus servicios o bien querran que te hagas cliente a traves de Google Affiliate Network, un programa de referidos, en ese caso esta persona obtendria una comision por la publicidad que le compres a Google


----------



## MissKitty&TheHacker (13 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> ¿ Qué opináis de los cursos de Roberto Gamboa ?
> 
> SI HAS LLEGADO AQUÍ AL BUSCAR EN GOOGLE *LEE ESTO POR FAVOR:*
> 
> ...



Le vas a arruinar el negocio al chaval


----------



## casiloveo (13 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Tienda online (pura y dura) que tenga una buena tasa de conversion, es decir, que un porcentaje alto de los clientes compren y que tenga un margen comercial suficiente para soportar el costo que suponen las visitas que no compren.
> 
> Respecto a lo primero, los cursos mencionados en el primer mensaje de este hilo son interesantes. Ve a google y busca "curso adwords gratis" te saldran varios resultados de cursos gratuitos, pero desconozco que hay detras de estos cursos ya que me parece raro que haya terceros ofreciendo cursos gratis, supongo que en algun momento te ofreceran sus servicios o bien querran que te hagas cliente a traves de Google Affiliate Network, un programa de referidos, en ese caso esta persona obtendria una comision por la publicidad que le compres a Google



Entonces las tiendas normales de venta al público (peluquerías, fruterías, electrodomésticos, cafeterías, etc. ) ¿no son clientes potenciales que puedan obtener provecho de un "trafficker" pagando por publicidad en instagram, facebook, etc.?


----------



## LoL LoL (13 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Entonces las tiendas normales de venta al público (peluquerías, fruterías, electrodomésticos, cafeterías, etc. ) ¿no son clientes potenciales que puedan obtener provecho de un "trafficker" pagando por publicidad en instagram, facebook, etc.?



Si, haciendo publicidad que invite al llamar al establecimiento, abrir una ventana de chat, mandar un correo al establecimiento, concertar cita, etc..


----------



## euriborfree (13 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Entonces las tiendas normales de venta al público (peluquerías, fruterías, electrodomésticos, cafeterías, etc. ) ¿no son clientes potenciales que puedan obtener provecho de un "trafficker" pagando por publicidad en instagram, facebook, etc.?



Si, claro que pueden, con un poco de ingenio se puede organizar una campaña de publicidad efectiva, una campaña dirigida a habitantes de una determinada ciudad ofreciendo los servicios de ese negocio local con una oferta exclusiva, algo que llame la atencion, puede ser un servicio de peluqueria a un precio promocional o lo que se te ocurra, pero tienes que llamar la atencion del cliente sobre el establecimiento.


----------



## Dragon1972 (13 Mar 2020)

Ese video lo acabó de postear Roberto Gamboa, ya a mi me bloqueó no me permite opinar. Soy venezolano la señora venezolana que habla miente descaradamente en todo lo que dice. Laboraba en la empresa de energía más grande de Caracas? Solo existe una!!! CORPOELEC. Y esa empresa desde que está el régimen socialista/delincuente no ha invertido en infraestructura. Se fue a España y laboraba de camarera? Le prestaron a una camarera 4.000 euros para hacer el master? Díganme si aparte que habla como si leyera un guión eso suena creíble.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Entonces las tiendas normales de venta al público (peluquerías, fruterías, electrodomésticos, cafeterías, etc. ) ¿no son clientes potenciales que puedan obtener provecho de un "trafficker" pagando por publicidad en instagram, facebook, etc.?




Mira, un ejemplo que me acaba de salir en este mismo foro, me acaba de salir un banner del concesionario local de Mini, el banner indicaba el importe de la entrada y la cuota mensual junto con una foto del vehiculo y el nombre del concesionario.

Un coche tiene margen comercial suficiente para soportar el costo de los clicks, para esa empresa es una apuesta de bajo riesgo


----------



## casiloveo (13 Mar 2020)

Dándole vueltas a todo esto, creo que el éxito de personas como Gamboa es que su apuesta va dirigida a personas que tienen una necesidad, que no saben casi nada del tema, y que quieren que les guien paso a paso desde el principio.
Yo imagino que todo eso se puede aprender de forma autodidacta con información encontrada por la web, pero creo que ese es el problema principal, que cuando no se sabe sobre algo, *tampoco se sabe qué buscar*, qué va primero, qué va después, qué herramientas usar, etc. ni tampoco se sabe si lo que has encontrado es bueno o malo, ya que no sabes del tema.
Y si te encuentras a alguien que te vende que te guíará paso a paso, aunque te cobre una barbaridad, la gente piensa que es una buena alternativa. Es comprensible que tenga tantas personas que paguen su curso.

Aparte de todo eso, supongo que tampoco será tan fácil y tan bonito vivir de eso, porque lo pone tan maravilloso que dan ganas de dejarlo todo y dedicarse a ello.

Por eso mi insistencia en *cursos similares a precios justos*, que sean sustitutos al de Gamboa, cursos que no obliguen a un gasto tan enorme, que puedas seguirlo paso a paso y que llegues a la conclusión de que puede ser un medio de vida (o una ayuda para vivir), y que finalmente no tengas que invertir tus ahorros o endeudarte por algo que puede que te sirva o que no te sirva, no lo sabrás hasta que lo hayas hecho y sepas, pero ya sería demasiado tarde.

No sé si me explico.


----------



## LoL LoL (13 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Dándole vueltas a todo esto, creo que el éxito de personas como Gamboa es que su apuesta va dirigida a personas que tienen una necesidad, que no saben casi nada del tema, y que quieren que les guien paso a paso desde el principio.
> Yo imagino que todo eso se puede aprender de forma autodidacta con información encontrada por la web, pero creo que ese es el problema principal, que cuando no se sabe sobre algo, *tampoco se sabe qué buscar*, qué va primero, qué va después, qué herramientas usar, etc. ni tampoco se sabe si lo que has encontrado es bueno o malo, ya que no sabes del tema.
> Y si te encuentras a alguien que te vende que te guíará paso a paso, aunque te cobre una barbaridad, la gente piensa que es una buena alternativa. Es comprensible que tenga tantas personas que paguen su curso.
> 
> ...



Tener 5 mil euros ahorrados y disponibles y poderlos invertir en esta mierda es estar pasando necesidad ?

Una persona con necesidad real, no tiene 5 mil euros ahorrados ni de coña, y si los tiene, no creo que los tire o si ?


----------



## euriborfree (13 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Dándole vueltas a todo esto, creo que el éxito de personas como Gamboa es que su apuesta va dirigida a personas que tienen una necesidad, que no saben casi nada del tema, y que quieren que les guien paso a paso desde el principio.
> Yo imagino que todo eso se puede aprender de forma autodidacta con información encontrada por la web, pero creo que ese es el problema principal, que cuando no se sabe sobre algo, *tampoco se sabe qué buscar*, qué va primero, qué va después, qué herramientas usar, etc. ni tampoco se sabe si lo que has encontrado es bueno o malo, ya que no sabes del tema.
> Y si te encuentras a alguien que te vende que te guíará paso a paso, aunque te cobre una barbaridad, la gente piensa que es una buena alternativa. Es comprensible que tenga tantas personas que paguen su curso.
> 
> ...




Lo que este señor llama "trafficker" es lo que siempre se ha llamado "SEM" es decir "Search Engine Marketing", si buscas "curso SEM" encontraras muchas alternativas

Por ejemplo:

▷ Curso de Google Adwords con Certificado Oficial de Google

Curso de Posicionamiento y Marketing de buscadores: SEO, SEM y Analítica Web - IEBS

Cursos gratis subvencionados sem seo | Emagister

Ninguno de estos links constituye recomendacion alguna por mi parte, simplemente son algunos de los primeros resultados de Google buscando "curso SEM"

Y buscando en Udemy he encontrado este por solo 19.99 euros

Curso completo de marketing digital

tampoco es una recomendacion por mi parte, solo un resultado obtenido en una busqueda

De todos modos hay mucho contenido gratis, cursos en webs de cursos descargables (guiño-guiño), en youtube y demas, lo que te falta es saber que buscar y en este caso, antes te comente los 2 temas que me parecen mas interesantes segun el que creo que es vuestro planteamiento de negocio (blog+tienda) que son la gestion de redes sociales y el posicionamiento (SEO)

El planteamiento de la *semana trafficker* no es el SEO, es el *SEM*, el Search Engine Marketing o marketing de buscadores, comprar visitas a los buscadores, entonces *tu busqueda* tienes que dirigilar por este ultimo *termino "SEM".*

Si *buscas "curso SEM" en youtube* te saldran varios canales tratando el tema, no puedo recomendarte ninguno en concreto pero si que te doy las pautas para saber por donde empezar a buscar.

"Curso SEO"
"Curso gestion redes sociales"

Son mis 2 apuestas para vosotros

Tu interes sigue siendo explorar el camino de la semana trafficker que no es otro que el SEM, por tanto

"Curso SEM" "Curso Marketing Digital SEM" serian los terminos de busqueda apropiados.

Y a todo esto doy por supuesto que teneis conocimientos de diseño web y programacion php que os permitiran realizar las modificaciones que pudieran ser necesarias en las paginas, no te asustes, lo mas habitual es que todo se resuma a instalar un plugin de wordpress o modificar algunas cosas de las plantillas.


----------



## euriborfree (13 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Tener 5 mil euros ahorrados y disponibles y poderlos invertir en esta mierda es estar pasando necesidad ?
> 
> Una persona con necesidad real, no tiene 5 mil euros ahorrados ni de coña, y si los tiene, no creo que los tire o si ?



Se pueden tener 5000€ y estar en una situacion, yo he vivido una situacion asi, el dinero se va acabando y no ves luz al final del tunel y te juegas lo ultimo que te queda a un negocio con la esperanza de poder salir adelante porque la alternativa es comerte ese dinero en cuestion de meses


----------



## LoL LoL (13 Mar 2020)

A ver si ponemos este hilo al menos el top 5º en Google, al buscar solo, roberto gamboa.

Por ahora, sale en la posición 23 en google.es


----------



## casiloveo (13 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Tener 5 mil euros ahorrados y disponibles y poderlos invertir en esta mierda es estar pasando necesidad ?
> Una persona con necesidad real, no tiene 5 mil euros ahorrados ni de coña, y si los tiene, no creo que los tire o si ?



La mayoría de personas dejarán la tarjeta de crédito temblando, pedirán algo a algún familiar o amigo y para el resto intentarán pedir un crédito. Los ahorros pueden venir en parte de un finiquito de despido, por ejemplo, y ves que se te acaba y estás desesperado porque sabes que en apenas 3 meses no tienes nada.
Entonces, como ellos te venden que desde el primer mes ya tendrás algunos clientes, tú piensas que con eso te permitirá "subsistir" al menos poco a poco.

Edito: veo que ya ha contestado *euriborfree.*


----------



## casiloveo (13 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> ...



Información impagable. Gracias.


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

Espero que con este hilo estemos salvando a mucha gente y ahorrando el dinero.


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Información impagable. Gracias.



De impagable nada. 50 euritos te los aceptábamos tranquilamente, pero aquí no se retrata ni dios.


No me extraña que supermán tuviese que buscarse otro curro.


----------



## euriborfree (14 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> De impagable nada. 50 euritos te los aceptábamos tranquilamente, pero aquí no se retrata ni dios.
> 
> 
> No me extraña que supermán tuviese que buscarse otro curro.



Creo que se refiere al tocho de informacion que le he dado antes, por mi parte la informacion es gratis

Respecto al protagonista de este hilo, si el curso es presencial como parece por las imagenes (auditorio, gente luciendo camisetas, etc) lo va a tener que suspender por la situacion de alarma sanitaria


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

ta bien, euriborfree si conseguimos que algunas de las Novictimas de Roberto Gamboa nos haga una puta donación de 50 euros te invitamos a ti también al chino, pero ya tendrá que ser menú B con rollitos normales, no vietnamitas.


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

Supongo que sois los administradores, y pagadores del mantenimiento del hosting donde está alojado el foro. Yo también soy adminitrador de un foro, junto a otros amigos, que está en línea desde hace más de 20 años y nadie ha donado nunca ni un céntimo.
Aunque nosotros nunca nos propusimos ganar dinero por él, sino el ayudar a gente con problemas o desconocimiento sobre el tema del foro. No doy nombre porque no he venido aquí a hacer publicidad, obviamente.
Y eso que tenemos unos 90 mil miembros, que a céntimo por cada uno nos daría para pagar el hosting durante 3 años.
Pero nuestra intención fue siempre ofrecer toda la información gratis.

PS: Luismarple II, te hacemos un favor no donando, porque te irías a un chino y podrías contraer "el virus", lo hacemos por tu bien porque te apreciamos mucho 

De nuevo, gracias por ayudar a las potenciales víctimas de Roberto Gamboa.


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Supongo que sois los administradores, y pagadores del mantenimiento del hosting donde está alojado el foro. Yo también soy adminitrador de un foro, junto a otros amigos, que está en línea desde hace más de 20 años y nadie ha donado nunca ni un céntimo.
> Aunque nosotros nunca nos propusimos ganar dinero por él, sino el ayudar a gente con problemas o desconocimiento sobre el tema del foro. No doy nombre porque no he venido aquí a hacer publicidad, obviamente.
> Y eso que tenemos unos 90 mil miembros, que a céntimo por cada uno nos daría para pagar el hosting durante 3 años.
> Pero nuestra intención fue siempre ofrecer toda la información gratis.
> ...



no me cuentes milongas, eres más agarrao que un chotis. Tienes tu propio puto foro y vienes aquí a pedir sopitas??!!! amos, no me jodas!!!

El año que viene voy con Roberto Gamboa, que me aclare a cómo paga el suscriptor y me forro!! me paso al enemigo, que paga mejor!!!


----------



## Dragon1972 (14 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> De impagable nada. 50 euritos te los aceptábamos tranquilamente, pero aquí no se retrata ni dios.
> 
> 
> No me extraña que supermán tuviese que buscarse otro curro.



Vas a seguir con ese jaleo? Cánsate loco


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

*Luismarple II, *puedes poner un aviso "Si quieres ayuda, paga", y que nadie pueda preguntar nada si no ha pasado antes por caja.
Es información que te doy gratis, con todo el cariño del mundo


----------



## Dragon1972 (14 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> no me cuentes milongas, eres más agarrao que un chotis. Tienes tu propio puto foro y vienes aquí a pedir sopitas??!!! amos, no me jodas!!!
> 
> El año que viene voy con Roberto Gamboa, que me aclare a cómo paga el suscriptor y me forro!! me paso al enemigo, que paga mejor!!!



Primero y principal ESTE HILO NO LO HABRISTE TÚ. Así que agarra tu ropa vieja y andante a mendigar centavos a ITO y deja de joder.


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Primero y principal ESTE HILO NO LO HABRISTE TÚ. Así que agarra tu ropa vieja y andante a mendigar centavos a ITO y deja de joder.



Yo no lo he abierto, pero gestiono las relaciones públicas!!! si lo hace el que lo abre le pueden tachar de extorsionador, si lo hace otro siempre puede decir que se le ha ido la olla.

En cualquier caso.... esto está lleno de desagradecidos.


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

Creo que el amigo *Luismarple II *habla medio en serio y medio en broma, tan solo que su sentido del humor es difícil de entender a veces.

Luismarple II, gracias a ti y a todos los compañeros, gracias, gracias, gracias y un millón de gracias.
Somos agradecidos


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Creo que el amigo *Luismarple II *habla medio en serio y medio en broma, tan solo que su sentido del humor es difícil de entender a veces.
> 
> Luismarple II, gracias a ti y a todos los compañeros, gracias, gracias, gracias y un millón de gracias.
> Somos agradecidos



De nada compañero, a ver si ahorramos miles de euros a la gente.

Hola, Roberto Gamboa.


Comentad en las publicaciones de todos estos que han picado, y le ponéis el link a este hilo por favor:

#estamoscambiandoeljuego hashtag on Instagram • Photos and Videos


----------



## Dragon1972 (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Creo que el amigo *Luismarple II *habla medio en serio y medio en broma, tan solo que su sentido del humor es difícil de entender a veces.
> 
> Luismarple II, gracias a ti y a todos los compañeros, gracias, gracias, gracias y un millón de gracias.
> Somos agradecidos



Ya dejó bien claro "medio en broma y medio en serio" que él quiere gracias en euros.


----------



## euriborfree (14 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> ta bien, euriborfree si conseguimos que algunas de las Novictimas de Roberto Gamboa nos haga una puta donación de 50 euros te invitamos a ti también al chino, pero ya tendrá que ser menú B con rollitos normales, no vietnamitas.



claro, y de postre coronavirus, paso


----------



## euriborfree (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Supongo que sois los administradores, y pagadores del mantenimiento del hosting donde está alojado el foro. Yo también soy adminitrador de un foro, junto a otros amigos, que está en línea desde hace más de 20 años y nadie ha donado nunca ni un céntimo.
> Aunque nosotros nunca nos propusimos ganar dinero por él, sino el ayudar a gente con problemas o desconocimiento sobre el tema del foro. No doy nombre porque no he venido aquí a hacer publicidad, obviamente.
> Y eso que tenemos unos 90 mil miembros, que a céntimo por cada uno nos daría para pagar el hosting durante 3 años.
> Pero nuestra intención fue siempre ofrecer toda la información gratis.
> ...



Obviamente no somos ninguno el administrador del foro

Luismarple esta de guasa, los que le conocemos ya sabemos bien de que palo va y cuando pide dinero lo hace de broma


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

Comentad en las publicaciones de todos estos que han picado, y le ponéis el link a este hilo por favor:

#estamoscambiandoeljuego hashtag on Instagram • Photos and Videos


----------



## euriborfree (14 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> no me cuentes milongas, eres más agarrao que un chotis. Tienes tu propio puto foro y vienes aquí a pedir sopitas??!!! amos, no me jodas!!!
> 
> El año que viene voy con Roberto Gamboa, que me aclare a cómo paga el suscriptor y me forro!! me paso al enemigo, que paga mejor!!!



Luisito, la broma estaba bien las primeras veces, ya perdio su gracia, busca otra


----------



## euriborfree (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> *Luismarple II, *puedes poner un aviso "Si quieres ayuda, paga", y que nadie pueda preguntar nada si no ha pasado antes por caja.
> Es información que te doy *gratis*, con todo el cariño del mundo



Hombre,pidele tambien 50 pavos 

Bueno, dejaselo en 25


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

Hagamos más visible este hilo por favor.

Comentad en las publicaciones de todos estos que han picado, y le ponéis el link a este hilo por favor:

#estamoscambiandoeljuego hashtag on Instagram • Photos and Videos


----------



## euriborfree (14 Mar 2020)

@calopez la multicita no funciona y el foro no fusiona los mensajes cuando escribes 2 seguidos


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> @calopez la multicita no funciona y el foro no fusiona los mensajes cuando escribes 2 seguidos



Gracias por avisar al admin por aquí... en vez de por privado., ahora este hilo será borrado en 3 2 1...


----------



## euriborfree (14 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Gracias por avisar al admin por aquí... en vez de por privado., ahora este hilo será borrado en 3 2 1...



y porque va a borrar este hilo? si ya habra recibido el correspondiente email de queja de Roberto Gamboa y no lo ha borrado, o crees que no ha recibido reportes a estas alturas? Dificil sera que no hayan dado al boton de reporte y enviado el correspondiente mensaje.

Este es un hilo de calidad en el que hay opiniones sobre un producto y se proponen alternativas, se han dado enlaces utiles a cursos alternativos por una fraccion del precio del carisimo curso de Roberto Gamboa o gratis, no hay motivo alguno para que Calopez borre este hilo.

La semana trafficker del instituto de trafico online es un producto mas en un mercado libre y los clientes potenciales tienen derecho a comentar libremente los detalles del mismo, las caracteristicas de la campaña de marketing orientada a los sentimientos, las cifras que aporta mezclando inversion y facturacion final (sin entrar en beneficio real), su elevado precio y otros detalles que en mi opinion personal lo hacen poco recomendable, y opinar por ahora no es delito.


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> y porque va a borrar este hilo? si ya habra recibido el correspondiente email de queja de Roberto Gamboa y no lo ha borrado, o crees que no ha recibido reportes a estas alturas?



No se... pero por si acaso.....


----------



## Dragon1972 (14 Mar 2020)

Siento que esté foro si ha encabronado al Roberto "enano calvo" Gamboa. Ah bloqueado y borrado en sus publicaciones todas las opiniones negativas y ha aumentado la publicidad con las "experiencias" de supuestos inscritos en su Máster. Pero saben algo que le debe haber jodido más el negocio? EL CORONAVIRUS. No creo que nadie en su sano juicio invierta más de 4.000 euros en nada que no sea alimentos y artículos de aseo personal. Si aquí en América Latina los auto mercados los han vaciado, en Europa que está más fuerte la cosa debe ser peor.


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Ya dejó bien claro "medio en broma y medio en serio" que él quiere gracias en euros.



medio en broma ni hostias!!! yo he venido a hablar de mi libro y no se está hablando de mi libro!!!


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Hombre,pidele tambien 50 pavos
> 
> Bueno, dejaselo en 25



Así solo tiras el mercado y perdemos todos!!!! no bajes de 50!!!


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

Comentad en las publicaciones de todos estos que han picado, y le ponéis el link a este hilo por favor:

#estamoscambiandoeljuego hashtag on Instagram • Photos and Videos


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Obviamente no somos ninguno el administrador del foro



No lo sabía.



euriborfree dijo:


> Luismarple esta de guasa, los que le conocemos ya sabemos bien de que palo va y cuando pide dinero lo hace de broma



Es un cachondo sarcástico, su sentido del humor es del tipo que te hace pensar ¿lo dice en serio o en broma?

Y he visto su otro hilo de películas, tenemos gustos parecidos, ahora le recomendaría "La amenaza de Andrómeda", que viene muy bien para estos días de virus 
Yo voy a verla esta tarde, hace años que la vi y casi ni me acuerdo.


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> No lo sabía.
> 
> 
> Es un cachondo sarcástico, su sentido del humor es del tipo que te hace pensar ¿lo dice en serio o en broma?
> ...



Pues recomiende la peli en el otro hilo. Este es para hacerle la puñeta al Roberto Gamboa y luego ha ido mutando para cagarnos en todos los roñas desagradecidos que se ahorran 4.000 euros y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo.


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> medio en broma ni hostias!!! yo he venido a hablar de mi libro y no se está hablando de mi libro!!!



Haber empezado por ahí, veamos de qué va ese libro


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Haber empezado por ahí, veamos de qué va ese libro


----------



## Dragon1972 (14 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Pues recomiende la peli en el otro hilo. Este es para hacerle la puñeta al Roberto Gamboa y luego ha ido mutando para cagarnos en todos los roñas desagradecidos que se ahorran 4.000 euros y luego si te he visto no me acuerdo.



El que la está cagando eres tú con ese disco rayado de cobrar y cobrar...si estás tan desesperado pásame tu cuenta pay pal para depositarte esos 50 euros para que te cayes de una.


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> El que la está cagando eres tú con ese disco rayado de cobrar y cobrar...si estás tan desesperado pasarme tu cuenta play pal para depositarte esos 50 euros para que te cayes de una.



tienes un privado.


----------



## MigueI Lacambra (14 Mar 2020)

Un vendedor de palas... una lastima los 5000€ que van a perder los pobres ingenuos y/o desesperados.


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


>



Sí, ese es un clásico del gran Paco Umbral.
Por cierto, un día viví una anécdota en directo, fue hace ya bastantes años, estaba en el aeropuerto de Málaga, esperando la llegada de una persona, cuando veo sentado justo enfrente de mí a Paco Umbral, que estaba bastante centrado en una conversación con la persona que lo acompañaba, me dije ¿me acerco a pedirle un autógrafo, o mejor no lo molesto?
En esto se acerca una señora y le pide un autógrafo, él le contesta con mucha educación que "ahora no, por favor", y siguió hablando con su acompañante, parecía algo contrariado o enfadado por algún motivo. La señora volvió de nuevo a pedirle el autógrafo, y él le contestó "señora, le he dicho hace 5 minutos que ahora no, por favor, déjeme en paz". Y siguió con su discusión.
Al cabo de menos de 5 minutos volvió la señora, y le dice que si ya es hora de que le firme el autógrafo, y Paco Umbral se levanta de su asiento, la mira, y grita con todas sus fuerzas "Señora, que le he dicho que se vaya a la puta mierda y que no me toque más los cojones".
Eso se escuchó perfectamente en toda la sala del aeropuerto, todo el mundo quedó callado mirando en su dirección, se oía hasta el vuelo de las moscas y la señora se fue diciendo que iba a quemar todos sus libros, mientras él siguió con su conversación.
En ese momento deseché mi idea de pedirle un autógrafo.


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

Y volviendo a lo importante de este hilo, por 25 pesetas, motivos por los que no pagar por el curso de Roberto Gamboa, por ejemplo, "vende humo", un, dos tres, responda otra vez:
- Vende humo
-


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Y volviendo a lo importante de este hilo, por 25 pesetas, motivos por los que no pagar por el curso de Roberto Gamboa, por ejemplo, "vende humo", un, dos tres, responda otra vez:
> - Vende humo
> -



Piramidal 
Timo
Estafa


----------



## euriborfree (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Y volviendo a lo importante de este hilo, por 25 pesetas, motivos por los que no pagar por el curso de Roberto Gamboa, por ejemplo, "vende humo", un, dos tres, responda otra vez:
> - Vende humo
> -



-sobrevalorado, tiene un precio excesivo para la formacion que promete, hay alternativas de menor costo, busque "Curso SEM", el "trafficker" es solo una forma diferente de llamar al "SEM", "Search Engine Marketing" o "marketing de buscadores"

-marketing muy agresivo, orientado a sentimientos en lugar de al propio producto, insistencia en venderte un cambio de vida


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Sí, ese es un clásico del gran Paco Umbral.
> Por cierto, un día viví una anécdota en directo, fue hace ya bastantes años, estaba en el aeropuerto de Málaga, esperando la llegada de una persona, cuando veo sentado justo enfrente de mí a Paco Umbral, que estaba bastante centrado en una conversación con la persona que lo acompañaba, me dije ¿me acerco a pedirle un autógrafo, o mejor no lo molesto?
> En esto se acerca una señora y le pide un autógrafo, él le contesta con mucha educación que "ahora no, por favor", y siguió hablando con su acompañante, parecía algo contrariado o enfadado por algún motivo. La señora volvió de nuevo a pedirle el autógrafo, y él le contestó "señora, le he dicho hace 5 minutos que ahora no, por favor, déjeme en paz". Y siguió con su discusión.
> Al cabo de menos de 5 minutos volvió la señora, y le dice que si ya es hora de que le firme el autógrafo, y Paco Umbral se levanta de su asiento, la mira, y grita con todas sus fuerzas "Señora, que le he dicho que se vaya a la puta mierda y que no me toque más los cojones".
> ...



Pues muy mal hecho.

Si justo al terminar de gritarle a la señora llegas a ir tú a pedirle un autógrafo, ahora tendrías una anécdota todavía más interesante.


----------



## zonavinos (14 Mar 2020)

- camiseta horrible de secta cutre
- poner cara de gilipollas feliz
- juntarme con cientos de personas con la que está cayendo
- posibilidad de acoso, que tiene pinta de ligar poco


----------



## zonavinos (14 Mar 2020)

Si creéis que lo de Roberto Gamboa puede ser una estafa os dejo webs de gente que seguro que consiguen cambiarte la vida:
Javi Pastor | Podcast, artículos y programas de copywriting
http://focalizacoaching.com/
Pepe Romera - Cursos de vídeo marketing on-line
Ingresos pasivos | LifeStyle Al Cuadrado
Mónica Moyano | Negocios Digitales, Marca Personal, Marketing y Ventas
http://www.viviralmaximo.com
Toda esta gente recomienda a Roberto Gamboa, seguro que desinteresadamente, es muy grande ver a tanta gente que por un módico precio nos van a llevar a un plano superior.


----------



## Luismarple II (14 Mar 2020)

para ser tan genios del marketing online ninguno nos ha conseguido sacar de la primera posición para "roberto gamboa opiniones"


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Mar 2020)

Recomiendo a las personas que tengan dudas si deben comprar o no el curso de Roberto Gamboa, que lean mis mensajes en este hilo.
Tendrán una opinión experta de PORQUÉ NO DEBEN COMPRAR NINGUNA DE SUS FORMACIONES.


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Mar 2020)

Roberto Gamboa no te queremos!!


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Recomiendo a las personas que tengan dudas si deben comprar o no el curso de Roberto Gamboa, que lean mis mensajes en este hilo.
> Tendrán una opinión experta de PORQUÉ NO DEBEN COMPRAR NINGUNA DE SUS FORMACIONES.



Yo no entiendo casi nada de estas cosas (no estaría buscando curso para mi esposa), pero ¿sería conveniente ir repitiendo esas opiniones de nuevo para aumentar visibilidad en las búsquedas?


----------



## casiloveo (14 Mar 2020)

Lo que sí creo es que los insultos y menosprecios no deberían de realizarse, eso le quita seriedad a las opiniones vertidas aquí y parece como si fuese algo personal contra Roberto Gamboa, y creo que no lo es.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (14 Mar 2020)

Exactamente, los insultos a Roberto Gamboa hacen que este hilo no sea serio.
Estamos tratando de evitar que mucha gente pierda 4000€ o más.
Intentemos mantener el hilo serio y dejando claro porqué el curso de Trafficker no justifica los 4000....ni...1000...ni 400€...
Por favor, no tiréis vuestro dinero.


----------



## Luismarple II (15 Mar 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Recomiendo a las personas que tengan dudas si deben comprar o no el curso de Roberto Gamboa, que lean mis mensajes en este hilo.
> Tendrán una opinión experta de PORQUÉ NO DEBEN COMPRAR NINGUNA DE SUS FORMACIONES.



Claro, porque si no lees las opiniones de Albertofd, nunca sabrás de qué va este hilo.

Yo recomiendo que los que se ahorren 4000 leiros nos donen putos 50, y me han puesto de vuelta y media.


----------



## Luismarple II (15 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Lo que sí creo es que los insultos y menosprecios no deberían de realizarse, eso le quita seriedad a las opiniones vertidas aquí y parece como si fuese algo personal contra Roberto Gamboa, y creo que no lo es.




No lo entiendes, casiloveo, este hilo no se creó para evitar que los incautos cayeran en la trampa de Roberto Gamboa. Este hilo se creó para tocarle las pelotas a Roberto Gamboa, con independencia de los incautos y de su curso.

Una vez que entiendes eso, los insultos están completamente justificados. Roberto Gambota calvorota. Maquíllate la calva para los videos, que brilla tanto que deslumbra!!


----------



## zonavinos (15 Mar 2020)

robertogamboa.com la única web que no se ha enterado que estamos en estado de alarma, que sigue convocando una concentración de cienes y cienes de personas, pero claro está en la realidad paralela de su océano infinito, allí no hay virus, sólo tenemos que pagar 5000€ por traspasar su portal dimensional.
Por no hablar de la frente-portaaviones-lanza coronavirus, un arma definitivo.


----------



## Dragon1972 (15 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Claro, porque si no lees las opiniones de Albertofd, nunca sabrás de qué va este hilo.
> 
> Yo recomiendo que los que se ahorren 4000 leiros nos donen putos 50, y me han puesto de vuelta y media.



Te daa cuenta que eres el único vende patria que anda pidiendo dinero? Al menos como Roberto Gamboa has tu campaña bien hecha!!! Contrata otros gilipollas como tú que te apoyen!!!


----------



## Luismarple II (15 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Te daa cuenta que eres el único vende patria que anda pidiendo dinero? Al menos como Roberto Gamboa has tu campaña bien hecha!!! Contrata otros gilipollas como tú que te apoyen!!!



ya... hay algo que estoy haciendo mal. A lo mejor igual me apunto al curso de Roberto Gamboa para aprender a estafar a incautos. Por libre no está funcionando.


----------



## LoL LoL (15 Mar 2020)

Siempre las opciones de roberto gamboa en este hilo, sin censura!


----------



## Madville_ (15 Mar 2020)

Hola soy nuevo, vamos me acabo de crear esta cuenta solo por dar mi opinión (no es nada importante).

Llevo varios años trabajando en el sector del marketing digital, creando campañas, gestionando bots, newsletters, google shopping, etc y cuarenta mil cosas mas y lo que me queda por aprender. 

Yo trabajo para una agencia en UK desde España y gestiono algunos clientes pequeños de conocidos míos que saben a que me dedico pero mensualmente como mucho les puedo cobrar 150-200€ por gestionarles la publicidad y hacerles campañas factibles para lo que quieren. (y solo los meses que tengo las campañas abiertas)

Pero a una peluquería de barrio por ejemplo no puedes hacerles una campaña de 2000 o 3000 euros al mes y menos mes a mes es inviable ademas según tu target de clientela en unos meses tendrás ya a todos en el retargeting y sera mucho mas económico la publicidad.

Me hace mucha gracia porque yo eh hecho campañas para gente en ese nicho y otros parecidos, de ayudarles a crear el embudo, el webinar, los bots, el copy, etc, etc.

No me parece mal que cobren 5000€ por el curso cada uno que asuma donde se gasta el dinero. Pero lo que esta mal es dar a entender que (es lo que hacen) con este curso se les va a solucionar los problemas, tu sabes lo que cuesta conseguir un cliente y mantenerlo. Crees que con solo hacer una campaña publicidad un copy y una imagen y ya esta. 

Si de verdad quieres aprender en este sector busca tutoriales dedícale horas después de tu trabajo, lee libros de marketing y psicología y lo que mas funciona es haz campañas para ti gástate tu dinero prueba cosas técnicas etc eso es lo que de verdad va a resultar.


----------



## LoL LoL (16 Mar 2020)

Según mis cálculos hemos salvado más de 500 mil euros!


----------



## Luismarple II (16 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Según mis cálculos hemos salvado más de 500 mil euros!



Y esos cálculos de dónde te los sacas??
Cuánto ha zumbado Roberto Gamboa a la peña a pesar de nosotros? cuánta gente se ha suscrito al invento??

Y cuántos nos lo han agradecido económicamente?


----------



## Luismarple II (16 Mar 2020)

Roberto Gamboa!! yo te invoco!!!

Pal año que viene, querido, antes de empezar tu semana tráfiker avísame y te dejo este foro como una patena para que nadie te pise medio millonazo en ventas!!! te hago un precio apañao!!!


----------



## Luismarple II (16 Mar 2020)

por cierto, a todos aquellos que nos leen, por curiosidad. Ha habido alguien que haya apoquinado los 4.000 leiros y después nos haya encontrado??? qué ha sucedido?? Roberto Gamboa devuelve la tela o se hace el longuis?? cuando le pides que te devuelva la manteca es tan majo como en los videos??


----------



## LoL LoL (16 Mar 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Y esos cálculos de dónde te los sacas??
> Cuánto ha zumbado Roberto Gamboa a la peña a pesar de nosotros? cuánta gente se ha suscrito al invento??
> 
> Y cuántos nos lo han agradecido económicamente?



100 personas salvadas = 500 mil euros.


----------



## Luismarple II (16 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> 100 personas salvadas = 500 mil euros.



Ole tus huevos morenos, tulus. Y por qué cien? por que no mil?? así habríamos ahorrado cinco millonazos!!


----------



## Diosdelmarketing (16 Mar 2020)

No he podido contenerme. Como sabréis, estoy en todas partes y leo todos los comentarios que sobre marketing se realicen en este universo. No es tarea fácil, sobre todo en los últimos años que a toda la humanidad le ha dado por vender y venderse por las redes sociales. Es agotador.

Pero bueno, al lío. No quiero extenderme mucho. A día de hoy estoy reencarnado en España, en un español de clase media y edad media (esto es rozando los 40). Durante 16 de esos 40, lo he instruido en el noble arte del marketing.

Actualmente, este avatar humano, al que me referiré a partir de ahora como "yo", es un profesional del marketing integral y un entusiasta del marketing digital, con conocimiento y experiencia en el sector como para pelear a puño limpio contra un Frankenstein creado con partes de Roberto Gamboa, Judith Catalá, Vilma Nuñez, Marta García, Patrick Wind y el mismísimo Russell Brunson, al que ya puedes buscar si quieres saber algo más de este marketing de dudosa ética que se está poniendo tan de moda ("Googlea y encontrarás la verdad", _Serguéi Brin 12:56, _uno de mis discípulos más aventajados).

El caso es que YO me inscribo habitualmente a todos estos "talleres" gratuitos donde te dan la clave fundamental sobre ese algo que te interesa solo porque (ironía) te lo mereces y no quieren nada a cambio (más ironía). Y oh sorpresa... todos esos webinars, talleres y semanas del nosequé son siempre iguales y siguen el mismo patrón: Te enganchan con un _lead magnet_ gratuito, te enseñan como mucho a configurar el facebook Ads y un funnel hortera, allí donde te vendían que ibas a poder hacer una campaña y ganar 1000€ ....y de resto, venden, venden y no se cansan de vender.... ¿qué venden? A ellos mismos, ellos son el producto.

Venden su forma de vida y la comparan con la tuya, que es una miseria. Vives para trabajar y encima trabajas para otros y encima nadie te valora, ni tu mismo, estás en el hoyo, se te pasa el arroz y vas a ser un ser triste y pobre el resto de tu vida... Mientras ellos ríen juguetones al otro lado de su realidad paralela, tomando sol y trabajando cuando ellos quieren y con quién ellos deciden...

Por si no creéis esto de que me apunto a los cursos, os dejo una muestra de mi actividad las dos últimas semanas en archivo adjunto, esa es mi bandeja de entrada de formación.

Creo que esta introducción, mi naturaleza humana especializada en marketing y mi divinidad marketiniana son suficientes credenciales para poder hablaros de esto e iluminaros un poco sobre LA VERDAD. (título de mi próximo webinar dónde os mostraré todos los trucos para coger antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo por el módico precio de... nah, gratis porque os lo merecéis (recordad lo de la ironía).

Y la verdad es, y aquí voy a ser parco en palabras... que:

1. Estos webinars y semanas y clases SIRVEN para aprender un poco de qué va la cosa, pero solo un 5% del 95% que te digan va orientado a eso.- El resto va orientado a convencerte para que te gastes tu dinero en su formación.

2. Las formaciones SIRVEN para aprender un poco más sobre una de las miles de nuevas profesiones que están y van a aflorar en el universo digital, pero NO te transforman en un profesional con conocimiento y capacidad para vivir de ello de la noche a la mañana.

3. Las formaciones valen lo que valen porque esta gente ha invertido horas y mucha pasta (pero mucha, ¿eh?) en promocionar sus cursos. Muchos de vosotros decís que no valen eso y que si quieres aprender que te saques el *certificado de Blue Print de Facebook* y esas cosas. A los que decís eso, os reto a sacaros esos certificados para que sintáis en vuestras carnes lo que es la frustración, la apatía y la desmotivación de estar tú solo aprendiendo con un bot y una serie de gráficos y test a crear anuncios en Facebook e Instagram. Yo lo hice y por momentos quise ir a casa de Roberto Gamboa y tirarle un taco de billetes de 500€ a la cara para que me pusiera esa sonrisa permanente que tiene y me hablara de sus oceános azules y sus mierdas de motivación personal.

4. Y aquí es dónde radica lo importante. El valor de esta gente está en la capacidad que tienen para motivarte y hacer amena la travesía de la formación. Está claro que *solo el 1% (con suerte) de los que inician estas formaciones acabaran dedicándose profesionalmente.* Los demás tirarán su dinero, serán más pobres y volverán a sus grises vidas más pronto que tarde. Por eso tiran de técnicas de motivación, océanos azules, pertenencias a comunidad y fuerza de grupo. La gente está muy sola, coño, necesitan compañía y que alguien les diga, "tranqui, todo va a ir bien".

5. *No son éticos, pero no es un fraude*. Vas a aprender, vas a sacarte un curso de algo y posiblemente conseguirás un cliente o dos, pero la realidad es que para vivir de esto tienes que formarte muuuuuuucho más. No basta con su formación, es solo un paso. Hay que currárselo y seguir. Yo llevo 16 años en esto, he realizado estrategias de producto y marca, lanzamientos, piezas gráficas, copys y de todo, tengo el culo pelado. Y cuando veo los anuncios que hacen los traffikers de Roberto que acaban de salir, quiero arrancarme los ojos. Pero bueno, todos tenemos un principio. Yo no pondría mis productos en sus manos, eso seguro. La promoción y la publicidad van mucho más allá de crear un funnel, poner 5 frases y una fecha de cierre y llenarlo de botones, testimonios y automatizaciones. Eso es *PUBLI MALA* y nada más. (ojo, que sea mala no quiere decir que no tenga resultados).

Una última cosa, los que estáis rajando aquí no tenéis ni idea, pero sí intuís que algo no huele bien. Eso es porque lo analizáis desde fuera, no estáis emocionalmente conectados con ello. La gente que paga estas cosas, mucha, no toda, lo hace desde la desesperación, buscan una salida a una vida de mierda y alguien les dice que hay un cielo radiante al otro lado. Efectivamente, lo hay. Pero está alto de narices y con sus cursos no llegarás a arañar ni una rama a medio metro. Hay mucho que hacer para tocar ese cielo. No es para todos. Como siempre, como con todo. Es ley de vida. *Nadie te va a regalar el cielo* por 500 ó 3000€.

Y otra última cosa, Vilma Nuñez vende cursos y bien qué hace porque lleva 12 años metida en esto. Yo la sigo desde el principio y esta tía sabe casi más que yo, que soy Diosdelmarketing. No viene de la nada, tiene una formación y experiencia de cagarse y una consultoría con ella posiblemente te ayude más a enfocar tu negocio que un MBA de esos. Yo soy consultor de marketing, pero solo trabajo para empresas y veo que a veces transformo sus ideas y les ayudo. Así que no la metáis en este saco, herejes. Lo hacéis desde el desconocimiento y la ira, que es un pecado capital (no para mí, que vendo de las emociones y desde la ira se vende de maravilla).

PD. Podría seguir hablando de esto, pero me dais igual y tengo hora con la manicura. *A los que estéis pensando en apuntaros a lo de Roberto Gamboa* yo os recomendaría que no hagáis caso de ninguna de las opiniones que hay en Internet (todas buenas y pagadas por sus alumnos, pagadas porque las pagaron con sus masters y las pagaras con tu inscripción) , pero tampoco de las que he visto aquí de este atajo de haters que han iniciado el hilo. (he de decir que os voy a contratar para mi departamento de SEO, posicionáis que da gusto).

En serio, humanos que queréis formaros y sobre todo salir de vuestras rutinas profesionales miserables.... probad a mirar las cosas desde fuera, sed sinceros con vosotros mismos. No hagáis el curso por miedo, angustia o sueños de grandeza, hacedlo porque estáis seguros de que os queréis dedicar a esto y se os va a dar bien. (también podéis rezar esta noche y pedidme consejo privadamente).

Que Dios (yo) esté con vosotros en vuestras ofertas y promociones.


----------



## luismarple (16 Mar 2020)

Diosdelmarketing dijo:


> PD. Podría seguir hablando de esto, pero me dais igual y tengo hora con la manicura. *A los que estéis pensando en apuntaros a lo de Roberto Gamboa* yo os recomendaría que no hagáis caso de ninguna de las opiniones que hay en Internet (todas buenas y pagadas por sus alumnos, pagadas porque las pagaron con sus masters y las pagaras con tu inscripción) , pero tampoco de las que he visto aquí de este atajo de haters que han iniciado el hilo. *(he de decir que os voy a contratar para mi departamento de SEO, posicionáis que da gusto).*



El dios del seo dice que posicionamos de la ostia. Hoy me voy contento a la cama


----------



## LoL LoL (16 Mar 2020)

Diosdelmarketing dijo:


> No he podido contenerme. Como sabréis, estoy en todas partes y leo todos los comentarios que sobre marketing se realicen en este universo. No es tarea fácil, sobre todo en los últimos años que a toda la humanidad le ha dado por vender y venderse por las redes sociales. Es agotador.
> 
> Pero bueno, al lío. No quiero extenderme mucho. A día de hoy estoy reencarnado en España, en un español de clase media y edad media (esto es rozando los 40). Durante 16 de esos 40, lo he instruido en el noble arte del marketing.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el resumen tio.

Si quieres SEO, manda mp.


----------



## Diosdelmarketing (16 Mar 2020)

Cierran carrito en 3 horas... espero que sea el último de los 20 mensajes que me ha enviado esta semana el bueno de Roberto.

Y dice esto

"Ahora solo tienes 2 opciones:

1 - No hacer nada, elegir el camino cómodo y acostarte esta noche como todas las demás, pero mañana tendrás la misma vida que hoy...

2 - PREPARARTE para el futuro, pasar a la acción y emprender este camino garantizado y sin riesgo para ti, conmigo y el resto de Traffickers.

Si pinchas aquí y haces lo segundo, hoy te acostarás también como cada noche pero te aseguro que tu corazón va a latir a otro ritmo sabiendo que has aprovechado la oportunidad en el momento idóneo...https://semanatrafficker.com/es-tu-siguiente-paso-trafficker/#pasos

Ya lo creo "

La verdad es que maneja las emociones como nadie. _"solo tienes 2 opciones", "camino garantizado y sin riesgo para ti", "conmigo y el resto de traffikers", "has aprovechado la oportunidad"_. Este muchacho vale su peso en oro y en oro se lo va a llevar calentito esta noche 

LuisMarple, Tuluse, no caigáis en la tentación... sé que es fuerte, pero vosotros habéis nacido con otra misión en este mundo.

Os he dado de alta un dominio para vuestro negocio de SEO: www.consuertenohablaremosdetunegocio.com

De nada.


----------



## luismarple (17 Mar 2020)

bueno, ahora que ya se ha acabado la fiesta y que los incautos que han picado no pueden sacar el pie del cepo.... Nos gustaría que alguno de los que ha pagado el curso nos dé sus opiniones sobre roberto gamboa y su master del universo tráfiker!!

Un confidente de dentro!!!! eso estaría bien!!! o es que el Gamboa impide a la gente hablar libremente???


----------



## zonavinos (17 Mar 2020)

Roberto Gamboa, el hombre que era inmune al covid-19 gracias a que vivía en una realidad paralela. Con la web automatizada y la gente aburrida se va a aburrir de gente apuntada al curso, porque les sobra el dinero que no se gastan en los bares.


----------



## Diosdelmarketing (17 Mar 2020)

*Realidad*: Sácate las certificaciones GRATUITAS y OFICIALES de BluePrint, Google Tags, etc. Analiza la BUENA publi que se realiza en Internet y trata de adaptarla y probar a hacer la tuya. Toma el recto camino de la verdad y el esfuerzo.

*Realidad paralela*: Paga dinero por una formación DE PAGO incompleta que en realidad es un seminario de autoayuda al más puro estilo Paulo Coelho, consigue un certificado NO OFICIAL y ponte a hacer publi convencido de que en un mes estarás trabajando con una mano mientras con la otra disfrutas de un mojito en una playa tropical. Métete una hostia paralela. Levántate y anda (como le dije a Lázaro, ahora mi Community Manager.)


----------



## casiloveo (17 Mar 2020)

*Diosdelmarketin*, ¿qué cursos recomendarías?

Para ir ampliando ofertas que se han presentado aquí y todos puedan decidir con más opciones.


----------



## Neomarketing2.0 (17 Mar 2020)

Hola, me acabo de hacer la cuenta simplemente porque sigo este hilo desde hace un par de semanas y he leído de todo.
Gracias a este hilo mucho habrán podido ahorrarse un dineral. Y otros encontrar otras formas de estudio mucho más rentables o directamente gratuitas.
He empezado hace muy poco en el marketing digital. Exactamente hace dos semanas por lo que no tengo ni idea de como funciona. Pero llevo dos semanas día y noche haciendo cursos gratis, leyendo información, buscando y deseo aprender mucho más de este magnífico mundo.
A veces se agradecería un apoyo, una simple videollamada de alguien que ya sabe y de esta forma poder guiarte un poco en el camino de dónde y como buscar información.
Si alguien de aquí quiere echarme un cable con eso me haría feliz porque estoy muy enserio con esta profesión.
Respecto a cursos, por lo poco que se he visto que en youtube hay algún vídeo interesante de facebook ads.
Vilma Nuñez también me ha gustado. Pero el curso que mejor me esta funcionando lo he encontrado en Domestika y me ha costado... 10$
Lo dicho, un placer.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Mar 2020)

Diosdelmarketing dijo:


> No he podido contenerme. Como sabréis, estoy en todas partes y leo todos los comentarios que sobre marketing se realicen en este universo. No es tarea fácil, sobre todo en los últimos años que a toda la humanidad le ha dado por vender y venderse por las redes sociales. Es agotador.
> 
> Pero bueno, al lío. No quiero extenderme mucho. A día de hoy estoy reencarnado en España, en un español de clase media y edad media (esto es rozando los 40). Durante 16 de esos 40, lo he instruido en el noble arte del marketing.
> 
> ...



Lo de que no son éticos, pero no son un fraude habría que verlo.

Son como los dueños de restaurante de cualquier ciudad turística que enganchan al turista japonés que no tiene ni idea y que le intentan clavar 60€ por un plato de espaguetis y una cocacola.

Se aprovechan del desconocimiento de las personas para sacar unos beneficios que rozan el robo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Mar 2020)

Y por cierto, a todos los que queráis cursos de estos "gurús" os recomiendo buscar en Google cosas como: "descargar cursos (aquí pones el nombre del gurú) gratis"
O bien "descargar cursos (nombre del gurú) nulled"

La mayoría de cursos de estos gurús están subidos a una u otras páginas de descargas, simplemente tenéis que buscar bien y os ahorrareis bastantes miles


----------



## luismarple (17 Mar 2020)

Diosdelmarketing dijo:


> *Realidad*: Sácate las certificaciones GRATUITAS y OFICIALES de BluePrint, Google Tags, etc. Analiza la BUENA publi que se realiza en Internet y trata de adaptarla y probar a hacer la tuya. Toma el recto camino de la verdad y el esfuerzo.
> 
> *Realidad paralela*: Paga dinero por una formación DE PAGO incompleta que en realidad es un seminario de autoayuda al más puro estilo Paulo Coelho, consigue un certificado NO OFICIAL y ponte a hacer publi convencido de que en un mes estarás trabajando con una mano mientras con la otra disfrutas de un mojito en una playa tropical. Métete una hostia paralela. Levántate y anda (como le dije a Lázaro, ahora mi Community Manager.)



La hostia no es paralela, es muy real


----------



## yayiabu (17 Mar 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Y por cierto, a todos los que queráis cursos de estos "gurús" os recomiendo buscar en Google cosas como: "descargar cursos (aquí pones el nombre del gurú) gratis"
> O bien "descargar cursos (nombre del gurú) nulled"
> 
> La mayoría de cursos de estos gurús están subidos a una u otras páginas de descargas, simplemente tenéis que buscar bien y os ahorrareis bastantes miles




Gracias! Te contacté por privado para saber donde estaban, he buscado bastante y, aún con lo que has puesto, sigo sin encontrarlos. Gracias de todas formas


----------



## yayiabu (17 Mar 2020)

Soy nueva aquí, y la verdad es que he llegado porque como @Diosdelmarketing soy una devora cursos gratuitos, y me inscribí al de Roberto Gamboa y, lo hice, porque estoy cursando el de Copywriting de Javi Pastor y nos lo recomendó. Pero me olió a chamusquina desde el principio, tanto que le escribí a Javi Pastor preguntándole por qué se iba a arriesgar en promocionar a un vendehumos, porque si se demostraba, su reputación también caería. 

Él me ha contestado que lo conoce por dentro y que no es vendehumos. Así que, ahora estoy más mosca todavía porque puede ser que haya pagado un dinero por el curso de Javi Pastor y este también sea un vendehumos 

Así que quiero saber cómo es el curso de Gamboa para comprobar si es un timo o no, y de serlo, encargarme personalmente de utilizar sus técnicas para desacreditarlo.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## LoL LoL (17 Mar 2020)

yayiabu dijo:


> Así que quiero saber cómo es el curso de Gamboa para comprobar si es un timo o no, y de serlo, encargarme personalmente de utilizar sus técnicas para desacreditarlo.
> 
> Un saludo a todos!



Vas a pagar 5 mil para comprobar algo que ya te digo yo gratis lo que es ??????


----------



## yayiabu (17 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Vas a pagar 5 mil para comprobar algo que ya te digo yo gratis lo que es ??????



Noooo, me ha quedado claro que no voy a pagar. Estoy buscando algún curso de él (de forma gratuita o digamos en alguna página pirata) para comprobar de que va! Por eso le pregunté al compañero @albertofd cómo conseguir algún curso en esas páginas que dice


----------



## yayiabu (17 Mar 2020)

yayiabu dijo:


> Noooo, me ha quedado claro que no voy a pagar. Estoy buscando algún curso de él (de forma gratuita o digamos en alguna página pirata) para comprobar de que va! Por eso le pregunté al compañero @albertofd cómo conseguir algún curso en esas páginas que dice



Necesito pruebas reales, para también decírselo a Javi Pastor, por ahí sí me siento timada, si él ha recomendado algo que es un vendehumos!


----------



## Diosdelmarketing (17 Mar 2020)

yayiabu dijo:


> Necesito pruebas reales, para también decírselo a Javi Pastor, por ahí sí me siento timada, si él ha recomendado algo que es un vendehumos!



A ver Yayiabu, yo me apunté al FAM de Roberto Gamboa el año pasado, porque abrió gratis la academia 14 días y los 2 primeros módulos (luego tocaba pagar unos 1000 si no recuerdo mal). Me hice todas las lecciones de los dos módulos, eran clases en vídeo y algún documento de apoyo. Te mostraban un poco la plataforma de ADS de Facebook y te explicaban usos y trucos. También alguna idea sobre _funnels_. No estaba mal. Mucho palique de hay que ser fuerte, tú puedes, hay que estudiar duro y tú lo vales.

Repito, no es un fraude, puede no ser ético porque aprovechan las carencias emocionales de la tropa, pero no es un fraude. Puedes pagarlo, pero Vas a aprender a nivel técnico LO MISMO que puedes aprender sin pagar con todos los cursos que hay gratuitos y las certificaciones oficiales (te puse en un mensaje más arriba algunos de ellos).

Mira, lo que esta gente vende no es la formación técnica, es el otro 90% restante. Formar parte de algo, el positivismo chirriante, "nadie se queda atrás, somos una familia". Hay gente que está encantada con esas cosas, las necesita. Si pagas 5.000€ por un master, 500€ van para lo que aprenderás, 4500€ para el apoyo tutorial y el taller de "valórate a ti misma" que te van a meter entre pecho y espalda.

Así que... ¿diferencias? La primera, el precio. La segunda, de hacerlo solo a hacerlo guiado y con documentos de apoyo (suyos). La tercera, la comunidad que se forma alrededor, con grupos de whatsapp y Facebook, una auténtica locura sectaria. Acabarás hablando un idioma extraño de océanos azules, momentos Ahá y cosas así. La cuarta, no te sentirás SOLA mientras aprendes y no dependerás de tu fuerza de voluntad.

Puedes aprender GRATIS o PAGANDO. Aquí ya cada uno decide lo que quiera.

Y respecto a tu curso de Javi Pastor que dices que has pagado...¿lo has empezado ya?, ¿te gusta?. Si lo has empezado y te gusta y estás aprendiendo, no veo el vendohumismo por ningún lado. La mejor opinión en este caso a la que puedes hacer caso es a la tuya. 

A mí me encanta Mader, para el tema de copywritting, una crack, aquí está su web (no he hecho ningún curso de pago, pero la sigo y aprendo mucho de ella).


----------



## luismarple (17 Mar 2020)

yayiabu dijo:


> Soy nueva aquí, y la verdad es que he llegado porque como @Diosdelmarketing soy una devora cursos gratuitos, y me inscribí al de Roberto Gamboa y, lo hice, porque estoy cursando el de Copywriting de Javi Pastor y nos lo recomendó. Pero me olió a chamusquina desde el principio, tanto que le escribí a Javi Pastor preguntándole por qué se iba a arriesgar en promocionar a un vendehumos, porque si se demostraba, su reputación también caería.
> 
> Él me ha contestado que lo conoce por dentro y que no es vendehumos. Así que, ahora estoy más mosca todavía porque puede ser que haya pagado un dinero por el curso de Javi Pastor y este también sea un vendehumos
> 
> ...



Vas a utilizar las técnicas de Roberto Gamboa... contra Roberto Gamboa?????


Me encanta esta chica!!


----------



## euriborfree (18 Mar 2020)

Neomarketing2.0 dijo:


> Hola, me acabo de hacer la cuenta simplemente porque sigo este hilo desde hace un par de semanas y he leído de todo.
> Gracias a este hilo mucho habrán podido ahorrarse un dineral. Y otros encontrar otras formas de estudio mucho más rentables o directamente gratuitas.
> He empezado hace muy poco en el marketing digital. Exactamente hace dos semanas por lo que no tengo ni idea de como funciona. Pero llevo dos semanas día y noche haciendo cursos gratis, leyendo información, buscando y deseo aprender mucho más de este magnífico mundo.
> A veces se agradecería un apoyo, una simple videollamada de alguien que ya sabe y de esta forma poder guiarte un poco en el camino de dónde y como buscar información.
> ...


----------



## casiloveo (18 Mar 2020)

Neomarketing2.0 dijo:


> Pero el curso que mejor me esta funcionando lo he encontrado en Domestika y me ha costado... 10$



Hay muchos cursos en esa web, ¿puedes especificar cuál es?
Gracias.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Mar 2020)

Marchando una ronda de links

Cursos online (gratuitos y pagos) para la cuarentena, sobre Marketing: 

:

• Ecosistema de Facebook & Instagram (Facebook Blueprint) Facebook Blueprint
• Cursos de marketing digital, analytics y más de Google (Google Active) 
https://learndigital.withgoogle.com/activate
• Curso de inbound marketing, ventas, SEO, contenido, ect de HubSpot (HubSpot Academy)
HubSpot Academy - Homepage
• Curso de entrenamiento de Hootsuite (Hootsuite Academy)
Social Media Marketing & Platform Courseware - Hootsuite Academy
• Instagram Training de Later 
Free Instagram Training and Courses: Videos, E-Books & PDF
• Social Media para principiantes de IEBS 
Social Media para principiantes
• Curso de redes sociales de Amel Fernández 
CURSOS SOCIAL MEDIA ONLINE
• Estrategia de Redes Sociales de Coursera 
Estrategias de Redes Sociales | Coursera
• Aprender Community Management de Crehana
https://www.crehana.com/es/cursos-o...-gratuito-para-aprender-community-management/

: 

Hay miles de cursos online hechos por profesionales maravillosos que no tienen millones de seguidores (te dejaré mis referentes):

• Marianela Sandovares: https://www.youtube.com/user/marianelasandov
• Emprende Aprendiendo
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyM-2pRapEv6V2q7UNO9icg
• Amel Fernández 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQGruN5km1msnXwKzzE_XFg
• Vero Ruiz del Vizo
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9hDznZJBjpWzJMSxjFCsEw
• Estrategia y creatividad DeMentes Podcast 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC070EE8OAX9_drD-InoxTig

:

•Cursos de Platzi (email marketing, marketing digital, inbound marketing, ventas, comercio electrónico)
https://platzi.com/categorias/marketing/
• Vilma Nuñez 
https://vilmanunez.com/cursos-marketing-digital/
• Hootsuite Academy (estrategia digital, social media, ect)
Social Media Marketing & Platform Courseware - Hootsuite Academy
• Community Management para principiantes de Crehana
https://www.crehana.com/es/cursos-online-marketing-digital/community-management-para-principiantes/
• Cursos de Marketing & Business Online 
https://www.domestika.org/en/courses/category/17-marketing-business
• Curso de Marketing de Udemy 
https://www.udemy.com/courses/marketing/


----------



## luismarple (18 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Marchando una ronda de links
> 
> Cursos online (gratuitos y pagos) para la cuarentena, sobre Marketing:
> 
> ...



ESPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!

Tulus!! vete abriendo un hilo para cada uno de estos!!!


----------



## euriborfree (18 Mar 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> ESPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!
> 
> Tulus!! vete abriendo un hilo para cada uno de estos!!!



que te has fumao? si la mayoria de esos cursos son gratuitos o valen 2 chavos


----------



## Diosdelmarketing (18 Mar 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> ESPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!
> 
> Tulus!! vete abriendo un hilo para cada uno de estos!!!



JAJAJAJAJA

No descansáis, sois el azote del Internet, la cólera del vendehumismo, el hombre del saco del infoproductor, los 4 jinetes del Apocalipsis de la formación online.

Por cierto, si se puede y cambiáis el nombre del hilo de "Roberto Gamboa" a "leer estas opiniones antes de comprar algo a Roberto Gamboa".... es posible y solo posible que ganéis la primera posición en muchas de las búsquedas que hacen los incautos.


----------



## LoL LoL (18 Mar 2020)

Diosdelmarketing dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> No descansáis, sois el azote del Internet, la cólera del vendehumismo, el hombre del saco del infoproductor, los 4 jinetes del Apocalipsis de la formación online.
> 
> Por cierto, si se puede y cambiáis el nombre del hilo de "Roberto Gamboa" a "leer estas opiniones antes de comprar algo a Roberto Gamboa".... es posible y solo posible que ganéis la primera posición en muchas de las búsquedas que hacen los incautos.



Prefiero no editar el titulo jeje. pero gracias por el consejo.


----------



## luismarple (18 Mar 2020)

Diosdelmarketing dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA
> 
> No descansáis, *sois el azote del Internet,* la cólera del vendehumismo, el hombre del saco del infoproductor, los 4 jinetes del Apocalipsis de la formación online.
> 
> Por cierto, si se puede y cambiáis el nombre del hilo de "Roberto Gamboa" a "leer estas opiniones antes de comprar algo a Roberto Gamboa".... es posible y solo posible que ganéis la primera posición en muchas de las búsquedas que hacen los incautos.



Alguna vez me habían llamado "el zote de internet", pero esto es nuevo.


----------



## luismarple (18 Mar 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> que te has fumao? si la mayoria de esos cursos son gratuitos o valen 2 chavos



Nunca has oído la frase "cuando te ofrecen algo gratuito, el violador eres tú"



Espera, creo que me estoy liando...


----------



## LoL LoL (19 Mar 2020)

Qué opináis de Roberto Gamboa ? Estoy buscando opiniones de roberto gamboa 2020


----------



## zonavinos (19 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Qué opináis de Roberto Gamboa ? Estoy buscando opiniones de roberto gamboa 2020



Pues yo a Roberto Gamboa le oí una entrevista el año pasado en el podcast de Vivir al máximo, y de toda la gente que ha hablado en ese podcast me pareció el más flipado de todos, y han pasado muchos pero cada uno contaba algo más o menos interesante. Para llevar la vida que decía llevar, era un aburrido que mejor un rato en el café de cualquier oficina que su vida en Thailandia o las Maldivas.
Luego este año 2020 volvió a haber una entrevista a este Roberto Gamboa en el mismo podcast, y las orejas se me pusieron como a mi avatar. Si en la primera ya sonaba a vendehumos, en ésta ya era "espacio promocional patrocinado", me mosqueé tanto que cancelé la suscripción al podcast tras 10 minutos de escucha.
2020 el año en que vimos que ser libres no es viajar por donde te digan estos gurús, sino ser una persona con valores que ayuda a los demás y que aporta su grano de arena a la sociedad. Esa es la realidad, y no la paralela de Roberto Gamboa.


----------



## LoL LoL (20 Mar 2020)

Roberto Gamboa es un personaje y un flipao.


----------



## yayiabu (20 Mar 2020)

Diosdelmarketing dijo:


> A ver Yayiabu, yo me apunté al FAM de Roberto Gamboa el año pasado, porque abrió gratis la academia 14 días y los 2 primeros módulos (luego tocaba pagar unos 1000 si no recuerdo mal). Me hice todas las lecciones de los dos módulos, eran clases en vídeo y algún documento de apoyo. Te mostraban un poco la plataforma de ADS de Facebook y te explicaban usos y trucos. También alguna idea sobre _funnels_. No estaba mal. Mucho palique de hay que ser fuerte, tú puedes, hay que estudiar duro y tú lo vales.
> 
> Repito, no es un fraude, puede no ser ético porque aprovechan las carencias emocionales de la tropa, pero no es un fraude. Puedes pagarlo, pero Vas a aprender a nivel técnico LO MISMO que puedes aprender sin pagar con todos los cursos que hay gratuitos y las certificaciones oficiales (te puse en un mensaje más arriba algunos de ellos).
> 
> ...



Gracias por todo lo que dices, me ha quedado clarísimo!! Sobre el curso de Javi Pastor, sí lo he empezado y, la verdad, es que me está gustando, aunque sigo pensando que hay que ver con qué tipo de gente se junta uno porque puede desprestigiar... Sobre Maider, me apunto la web! Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Topiduval (21 Mar 2020)

Buenas. Os cuento mi experiencia muy resumidamente ya que os he estado leyendo desde que se creó este hilo. Tropecé con los anuncios de Roberto Gamboa por causalidad y me llamó la atención. Tengo bastante formación (en otro sector, nada que ver con marketing aunque me gusta mucho el tema) y un buen trabajo, pero llevo tiempo buscando "algo más". Le vi bastante "vendehumos" pero también vi algo de verdad y seguí todos sus vídeos, hasta el punto que me convenció. Cuando dijo que el máster eran 5000 pavos me eché para atrás pero pensé.. y si funciona? Y me apunté a la entrevista (121 pavos). 
Después estuve buscando opiniones y encontré este hilo, de los pocos que lo ponen a parir, y donde abrí "un poco" los ojos. Mi conclusión es que el Gamboa transmite algo más, que exagera y miente en lo bien que te va a ir, pero creo que enseña y muestra un camino. Estoy convencido que ese camino lleva a buenos sitios, pero no es tan fácil hacerlo solo. Él te coge de la mano y te lleva, y por eso te cobra ese pastizal. Por supuesto que es una barbaridad, pero los conocimientos, aunque sean básicos y gratuitos, hay que saberlos ordenar. Y también hay que contar con la experiencia y los modelos que promete darte. Todo esto como forma de justificar el pagar por su curso, pero después de sopesarlo a mí no me convencen los 5000. Quizás, 1000 sí pagaría.
Total, que esta semana hice la entrevista, lo puse bastante negro y aunque levemente me intentaron convencer, me sorprendió que me dejaran en paz. Sólo me ofrecieron hacer una reserva para el próximo curso por 500 euritos.. jeje Ya he visto que han iniciado la devolución de los 121 por Paypal, por cierto.
Total, que no he querido gastarme los 5000 pero creo que algo sí hay. Ahora estoy intentando formarme por mi cuenta, pero no es fácil, y menos aún ponerlo en práctica...


----------



## LoL LoL (21 Mar 2020)

Topiduval dijo:


> Buenas. Os cuento mi experiencia muy resumidamente ya que os he estado leyendo desde que se creó este hilo. Tropecé con los anuncios de Roberto Gamboa por causalidad y me llamó la atención. Tengo bastante formación (en otro sector, nada que ver con marketing aunque me gusta mucho el tema) y un buen trabajo, pero llevo tiempo buscando "algo más". Le vi bastante "vendehumos" pero también vi algo de verdad y seguí todos sus vídeos, hasta el punto que me convenció. Cuando dijo que el máster eran 5000 pavos me eché para atrás pero pensé.. y si funciona? Y me apunté a la entrevista (121 pavos).
> Después estuve buscando opiniones y encontré este hilo, de los pocos que lo ponen a parir, y donde abrí "un poco" los ojos. Mi conclusión es que el Gamboa transmite algo más, que exagera y miente en lo bien que te va a ir, pero creo que enseña y muestra un camino. Estoy convencido que ese camino lleva a buenos sitios, pero no es tan fácil hacerlo solo. Él te coge de la mano y te lleva, y por eso te cobra ese pastizal. Por supuesto que es una barbaridad, pero los conocimientos, aunque sean básicos y gratuitos, hay que saberlos ordenar. Y también hay que contar con la experiencia y los modelos que promete darte. Todo esto como forma de justificar el pagar por su curso, pero después de sopesarlo a mí no me convencen los 5000. Quizás, 1000 sí pagaría.
> Total, que esta semana hice la entrevista, lo puse bastante negro y aunque levemente me intentaron convencer, me sorprendió que me dejaran en paz. Sólo me ofrecieron hacer una reserva para el próximo curso por 500 euritos.. jeje Ya he visto que han iniciado la devolución de los 121 por Paypal, por cierto.
> Total, que no he querido gastarme los 5000 pero creo que algo sí hay. Ahora estoy intentando formarme por mi cuenta, pero no es fácil, y menos aún ponerlo en práctica...




Si quieres que yo te ayude de verdad mandame mp.


----------



## casiloveo (21 Mar 2020)

Y pregunto yo, alguno de vosotros que creo que sabéis bastante sobre el tema, ¿no os habéis planteado crear un curso funcional y a un precio decente?
Creo que seria interesante.


----------



## luismarple (21 Mar 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Y pregunto yo, alguno de vosotros que creo que sabéis bastante sobre el tema, ¿no os habéis planteado crear un curso funcional y a un precio decente?
> Creo que seria interesante.



Si creo un curso funcional lo pongo a 6.000 euros no a un precio decente, no me jodas!!! que estas cosas se montan para ganar dinero, no para crear un mundo más justo y feliz, a ver si os enteráis!!!


----------



## casiloveo (21 Mar 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Si creo un curso funcional lo pongo a 6.000 euros no a un precio decente, no me jodas!!! que estas cosas se montan para ganar dinero, no para crear un mundo más justo y feliz, a ver si os enteráis!!!



Estupendo, pero he dicho "precio decente", de los "no decentes" ya hay varios 

No sé yo, pero por vuestros comentarios entre 100 y 500 euros parece un precio más o menos decente.
Si se es capaz de conseguir un centenar de usuarios serían 500x100=50000 euritos.
Y al año siguiente otro curso...
Además de todos los que rechazarían esos cursos "no decentes", me parece algo muy interesante, aunque qué sabré yo sobre marketing para dar ideas de estas


----------



## Coronavirus (21 Mar 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Otro experto que habla de cómo hacerse millonario desde su habitación en casa de sus padres???



Uf duras palabras.


----------



## luismarple (24 Mar 2020)

El Roberto Gamboa este estará dando el pelotazo padre!! con todo el mundo en casa ahora sería el momento de lanzar de nuevo su curso!!! solo es una opinión para mantener vivo este hilo.


----------



## zonavinos (24 Mar 2020)

Roberto Gamboa estará cambiando el discurso, antes era "sé libre y trabaja desde dónde quieras, viajar por todo el planteta" ahora será "gana pasta y comprate un casoplón para poder salir al jardín"


----------



## Dragon1972 (24 Mar 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Si creo un curso funcional lo pongo a 6.000 euros no a un precio decente, no me jodas!!! que estas cosas se montan para ganar dinero, no para crear un mundo más justo y feliz, a ver si os enteráis!!!



Joder!!! Pero será que a ti tu mamá no te dio teta de chiquito? Que la gente habla en serio y tú sigues con tus estupideces de querer cobrar dinero. Será que el creador de este hilo puede eliminar a este jilipollas?


----------



## luismarple (24 Mar 2020)

Dragon1972 dijo:


> Joder!!! Pero será que a ti tu mamá no te dio teta de chiquito? Que la gente habla en serio y tú sigues con tus estupideces de querer cobrar dinero. Será que el creador de este hilo puede eliminar a este jilipollas?



coño!! que el Gamboa vende su curso a 4.000 euskos y se está quitando los clientes de encima con quitanieves!!! pues yo le doy una vuelta de tuerca más al concepto, innovando.


----------



## LoL LoL (24 Mar 2020)

¿ *ROBERTO GAMBOA PIRAMIDAL* ?


----------



## Fxxo (26 Mar 2020)

Aún esta este por aquí? xd


----------



## LoL LoL (29 Mar 2020)

Mucha gente se está dando de baja del máster y pidiendo la devolución de los 5 mil euros a Roberto Gamboa ?


----------



## Fxxo (31 Mar 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Mucha gente se está dando de baja del máster y pidiendo la devolución de los 5 mil euros a Roberto Gamboa ?



Tampoco creo que tenga tanta gente en el Master xd


----------



## DiegoGS (1 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Mucha gente se está dando de baja del máster y pidiendo la devolución de los 5 mil euros a Roberto Gamboa ?




Buenass, yo me apunté al master tenía ganas de aprender eso del master que luego parece ser que no es un master, tuve la entrevista con ellos y les pregunté que si daban un título y me dijeron que no que esto no va con título, que luego en la vida real nadie me iba a pedir el título y sí la experiencia y eso es lo que ellos nos enseñaban, formarte con ellos con clientes reales en un entorno real y a los 5 meses ya sales formado y con un cliente. Entonces es cuando creo que ya te sueltan y que vueles solo o en compañía de gente que hayas conocido por el camino en el propio master o por ahí.

La cuestión es que busqué comentarios negativos y no encontré. Todo lo que encontraba era positivo, y me lance, me apunté, me hizo una entrevista una chica muy maja, pasé la entrevista, elegí la forma de pagar y pagué en 3 plazos. Pagué el primer plazo, y empecé el premaster.

Un día pasando por instagram, vi un comentario negativo que le dejaron a una chica que empezaba el master como yo, y enlazaban esta página para leer comentarios, entonces os empecé a leer y me entraron los nervios y las dudas. Pensaba... y si me han tangao, ostras, es mucha pasta para que te tanguen. Lo que mas miedo me dio es que a los 2 días volví a ir a mirar el comentario y mi sorpresa es que había desaparecido. Lo que me hizo recordar que alguien por este foro dijo, que los malos comentarios los borraban.
Así que les dije que cancelaba la suscripción, que no quería seguir, ya tenía miedo. Y con miedo no quería empezar una historia, que podría acabar bien o mal. No me la podía jugar.

Al final cancele la suscripción y el pago que se hizo por hortmart, hoy me han devuelto la pasta, también esto me hace pensar que si realmente me querían tangar, ¿porque me devuelven la pasta...?, me devolvieron hasta la señal de la entrevista, que era a fondo perdido, si no te presentas a la entrevista lo pierdes, porque ese tiempo lo podían haber invertido en otra persona. Pues hasta eso me han devuelto.

Así que no se que recomendaros, porque yo a día de hoy me quedo con la sensación de y si lo hubiera realizado?, ¿que habría pasado?. Mala fe no creo que tengan porque la pasta la tenían ellos, pero ya no se si lo que enseñan vale los 5mil euros que piden o no, la verdad que si prometen lo que dicen y te enseñan un trabajo del cual puedes vivir pues ya lo creo que vale la pena pagar. Pero yo por ahora, he decidido cancelar y seguiré observando su forma de actuar e intentaré buscar opiniones de gente que haya realizado el curso con ellos.

Espero os sirva mi modesta opinión y agradecería escuchar comentarios de gente en mi misma situación o parecida, o gente que haya optado a realizarlo.

un saludo


----------



## xxxWRATHxxx (1 Abr 2020)

DiegoGS dijo:


> Buenass, yo me apunté al master tenía ganas de aprender eso del master que luego parece ser que no es un master, tuve la entrevista con ellos y les pregunté que si daban un título y me dijeron que no que esto no va con título, que luego en la vida real nadie me iba a pedir el título y sí la experiencia y eso es lo que ellos nos enseñaban, formarte con ellos con clientes reales en un entorno real y a los 5 meses ya sales formado y con un cliente. Entonces es cuando creo que ya te sueltan y que vueles solo o en compañía de gente que hayas conocido por el camino en el propio master o por ahí.
> 
> La cuestión es que busqué comentarios negativos y no encontré. Todo lo que encontraba era positivo, y me lance, me apunté, me hizo una entrevista una chica muy maja, pasé la entrevista, elegí la forma de pagar y pagué en 3 plazos. Pagué el primer plazo, y empecé el premaster.
> 
> ...



Roberto, ¿cómo estás? ¿cómo va la vida?

cuenta algo


----------



## DiegoGS (1 Abr 2020)

xxxWRATHxxx dijo:


> Roberto, ¿cómo estás? ¿cómo va la vida?
> 
> cuenta algo



Madre mia, es mi caso real. Si hasta eso dudas, ya no se si hacéis mas que informar o desinformar.. prfff

Si te fijas, ni hablo ni bien ni mal de esa empresa, simplemente expongo mis miedos. De algo que quería hacer y no hice. Por cierto si dudas te envío hasta mi dni y el pago que realicé. No vengo a alabar esa empresa porque como bien dije, no lo usé. Tuve mis dudas y decidí no hacerlo por lo que leí aquí. Punto final.

Ademas te doy hasta la razon en que una de las cosas que me dio miedo es que en instragram vi un comentario malo hacia el instituto que despues desapareció por arte de magia y también que ni siquiera es un master como ellos anuncian... cualquier persona con 2 dedos de frente entendería que el señor Roberto Gamboa nunca te diría estas cosas.
Saludos a todos, también si queréis borro el mensaje si no es del todo de vuestro agrado, porque no tengo ningún interés en nada, pero mi finalidad no es ser parcial con ningún lado, ni con el supuesto instituto ni con lo que se dice aqui, es simplemente dar mi versión, de lo que yo hice y como lo viví, si me crees bien si no te detallo más información de mi por privado.


----------



## Trajano VI (1 Abr 2020)

DiegoGS dijo:


> Madre mia, es mi caso real. Si hasta eso dudas, ya no se si hacéis mas que informar o desinformar.. prfff
> 
> Si te fijas, ni hablo ni bien ni mal de esa empresa, simplemente expongo mis miedos. De algo que quería hacer y no hice. Por cierto si dudas te envío hasta mi dni y el pago que realicé. No vengo a alabar esa empresa porque como bien dije, no lo usé. Tuve mis dudas y decidí no hacerlo por lo que leí aquí. Punto final.
> 
> ...



qué empresa? si es un autónomo


----------



## DiegoGS (1 Abr 2020)

Cierto, eso también me llamo la atención que esta inscrito el solo y se lo llevan de hortmart, que según leí ellos se quedan parte de los derechos y una parte. Creo que estan todos metidos en el ajo


----------



## LoL LoL (1 Abr 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> qué empresa? si es un autónomo



Roberto Gamboa S.L tiene CIF, es una sociedad además de autónomo.


----------



## xxxWRATHxxx (1 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Roberto Gamboa S.L tiene CIF, es una sociedad además de autónomo.



hasta se ha colado un CM de Roberto por aquí. Lo estás haciendo bien! *LOL*


----------



## LoL LoL (1 Abr 2020)

xxxWRATHxxx dijo:


> hasta se ha colado un CM de Roberto por aquí. Lo estás haciendo bien! *LOL*



Pero si yo soy el que abrí este hilo para desenmascarar a roberto gamboa tío..... y que nadie pague 5 mil euros por algo que es gratis....


----------



## xxxWRATHxxx (1 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Pero si yo soy el que abrí este hilo para desenmascarar a roberto gamboa tío..... y que nadie pague 5 mil euros por algo que es gratis....



pero si habla muy rápido y te ofrece un futuro brillante. Por qué no?


----------



## luismarple (1 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Pero si yo soy el que abrí este hilo para desenmascarar a roberto gamboa tío..... y que nadie pague 5 mil euros por algo que es gratis....



Inteligente jugada, Roberto Gamboa... así nadie sospecharía que eres tú!!!


----------



## luismarple (1 Abr 2020)

DiegoGS dijo:


> Al final cancele la suscripción y el pago que se hizo por hortmart, *hoy me han devuelto la pasta, también esto me hace pensar que si realmente me querían tangar, ¿porque me devuelven la pasta...?, *me devolvieron hasta la señal de la entrevista, que era a fondo perdido, si no te presentas a la entrevista lo pierdes, porque ese tiempo lo podían haber invertido en otra persona. Pues hasta eso me han devuelto.
> 
> Así que no se que recomendaros, porque yo a día de hoy me quedo con la sensación de y si lo hubiera realizado?, ¿que habría pasado?. Mala fe no creo que tengan porque la pasta la tenían ellos, pero ya no se si lo que enseñan vale los 5mil euros que piden o no, la verdad que si prometen lo que dicen y te enseñan un trabajo del cual puedes vivir pues ya lo creo que vale la pena pagar. Pero yo por ahora, he decidido cancelar y seguiré observando su forma de actuar e intentaré buscar opiniones de gente que haya realizado el curso con ellos.
> 
> ...



Porque han visto que tú estás con la mosca detrás de la oreja, y lo que no quiere Roberto Gamboa es que todos los insatisfechos empiecen a poner opiniones, experiencias y comentarios negativos por todo el internet.

Apúntate a un Master de verdad en la Universidad de Deusto y a la semana de empezar diles que no lo ves claro y que quieres tu pasta. A ver a dónde te mandan.


----------



## casiloveo (2 Abr 2020)

Aparte de todos esos comentarios, vuelvo a recordar lo que he indicado en otros mensajes: 
Es cierto que hay muchísima información por internet, también algunos cursos gratis y/o bastante económicos, pero creo que lo que no hay, y eso es lo que hace falta, y que aprovecha Roberto Gamboa, vendiendo un curso completo paso a paso, que guie al novato o al que no tiene ni idea.
Porque el que desconoce ese mundillo, ni siquiera sabe qué buscar exactamente, qué es lo primero, qué va después, qué es lo importante, qué es secundario, qué es lo que me interesa según lo que quiero conseguir y mi situación, etc.
Y, en teoría, eso es lo que te vende Roberto Gamboa, un seguimiento paso a paso, aunque en la realidad parece que el curso es más de autoayuda personal, fuerza de grupo, tú puedes, etc. o sea, más márketing que funcionalidad, más ruidos que nueces.
Si al menos fuese un curso de entre 100 y 500 euros, podría tener sentido, pero 5000 euros es una barbaridad tremenda.
Es mi humilde opinión, la de un absoluto novato que intenta aprender y que tiene pocos recursos, en paro y sin ayuda de ninguna clase.


----------



## LoL LoL (2 Abr 2020)

xxxWRATHxxx dijo:


> pero si habla muy rápido y te ofrece un futuro brillante. Por qué no?



Si me da 25k, edito, el incio del post, y reparto todo el dinero entre todos lo que han comentado en el hilo.


----------



## Fxxo (2 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Roberto Gamboa S.L tiene CIF, es una sociedad además de autónomo.



Asi es las empresas son autonomos tambien xd


----------



## xxxWRATHxxx (2 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Si me da 25k, edito, el incio del post, y reparto todo el dinero entre todos lo que han comentado en el hilo.



bien pensado. *LOL*


----------



## luismarple (3 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Si me da 25k, edito, el incio del post, y reparto todo el dinero entre todos lo que han comentado en el hilo.



Como?? Así que ahora pedir pasta está bien?


----------



## LoL LoL (4 Abr 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Como?? Así que ahora pedir pasta está bien?



Estoy de broma.


----------



## euriborfree (4 Abr 2020)

Google ha sacado unos cursos gratuitos sobre el tema, podeis aprovechar el confinamiento para aprender gratis 

Lista de cursos

Puedes actualizar el mensaje incial @Tuluse ?


----------



## LoL LoL (4 Abr 2020)

Es que el puto estafador llega a decir en uno de sus videos "durante la fiebre del oro, solo ganaron dinero los vendedores de palas", osea que el puto jeta te está reconociendo a la cara, que con esto de los traffiker, solo van a ganar dinero los que te venden cursos para serlo.


----------



## luismarple (4 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Es que el puto estafador llega a decir en uno de sus videos "durante la fiebre del oro, solo ganaron dinero los vendedores de palas", osea que el puto jeta te está reconociendo a la cara, que con esto de los traffiker, solo van a ganar dinero los que te venden cursos para serlo.



A ver si te aclaras!! si lo dice tan a la cara no es un estafador!! es como si dice "te voy a vender estas estampitas, que tu crees que son billetes de 100 euros, pero cuando te lo dé solo el primero es un billete de 100 euros, el resto son hojas de periódico recortadas, pero como yo me voy a hacer el disminuído psíquico, tú no te vas a atrever a ir a denunciarlo a comisaría para que no te llamen sinvergüenza".

El que pica después de eso no puede quejarse.


----------



## Atrasado de mi tiempo (4 Abr 2020)

Gamboa es otro de los muchos vendehumos que pueblan internet.

Gracias por los links de las formaciones gratuitas

Y ya que estamos, como veo que controlas, crees que es un buen momento (con la crisis que viene) formarse en marketing digital? qué disciplina puede ser la más demandada?


----------



## zaero (5 Abr 2020)

Para los que entiendan bien inglés... dejo un video de Mike Winnet sobre los que venden cursos castaña a precios de risa, que les llaman "fake guru" o "furu". Los hay a paladas, y cada vez más. Han descubierto que se pueden sacar cantidades ingentes de dinero.


----------



## kikelab (5 Abr 2020)

yayiabu dijo:


> Noooo, me ha quedado claro que no voy a pagar. Estoy buscando algún curso de él (de forma gratuita o digamos en alguna página pirata) para comprobar de que va! Por eso le pregunté al compañero @albertofd cómo conseguir algún curso en esas páginas que dice




el curso de facebook maximer esta en muchas paginas de internet por 10 euros y el curso de trafiker a 1000 euros


----------



## kikelab (5 Abr 2020)

kikelab dijo:


> el curso de facebook maximer esta en muchas paginas de internet por 10 euros y el curso de trafiker a 1000 euros



si me mandas tu email hablamos por privado saludos
yo creo que es raro que no haya información negativa de este curso,a todos los que pagaron no les salio del todo bien,porque no hablan 
pero seria interesante que alguien aportara información real sobre este caso y nos dejaramos de insultos,
una cosa es barata o cara según el resultado que te de.
saludos


----------



## LoL LoL (6 Abr 2020)

Qué opinais de Robero Gamboa?


----------



## LoL LoL (7 Abr 2020)

Está registrado Roberto Gamboa en el foro?


----------



## casiloveo (8 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Está registrado Roberto Gamboa en el foro?



Seguramente, y con varios nicks distintos


----------



## Fxxo (9 Abr 2020)

La gente desesperada por ganar dinero y cuatro imbéciles aprovechándose de la ilusión


----------



## casiloveo (9 Abr 2020)

Fxxo dijo:


> La gente desesperada por ganar dinero y cuatro imbéciles aprovechándose de la ilusión



Y no solamente de la ilusión, sino que también los deja más pobres, y muchos incluso endeudados con bancos por haber pedido préstamos, pensando que en unos meses va a estar ganando dinero para pagarlo y además viviendo bien de ese trabajo.


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Abr 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Y no solamente de la ilusión, sino que también los deja más pobres, y muchos incluso endeudados con bancos por haber pedido préstamos, pensando que en unos meses va a estar ganando dinero para pagarlo y además viviendo bien de ese trabajo.



Pues ya ves.....


----------



## kikelab (13 Abr 2020)

Me gustaría tener información seria y pausada sobre el curso de trafikker digital de roberto gamboa,
lo bueno y lo malo,sin insultos ni exclamaciones malsonantes,esta claro que a todos no les va tan bonito
saludos


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Abr 2020)




----------



## casiloveo (13 Abr 2020)

"Todo lo que no sea verdad, es un bulo".
Por supuesto, lo que no es verdad es mentira, como esos cursos de miles de euros con los que vivirás en una isla de los mares del sur, bebiendo piña colada y ganando dinero a espuertas.


----------



## luismarple (13 Abr 2020)

kikelab dijo:


> Me gustaría tener información seria y pausada sobre el curso de trafikker digital de roberto gamboa,
> lo bueno y lo malo,sin insultos ni exclamaciones malsonantes,esta claro que a todos no les va tan bonito
> saludos



Vamos a ver, querido. Por un lado tienes a un número indefinido de clientes insatisfechos, sin más motivación que su mala ostia que no están seguros de si lo que compraron vale eso, si les han engañado porque Roberto Gamboa es un buen embaucador o les han timado porque son tontos, no tienen ganas de hacer mucho ruido para que no les vacile la peña online por tontos....

Y por otro lado tienes a Roberto Gamboa y sus mariachis, que viven de conseguir clientes y tienen un presupuesto de cientos de miles de euros para comprar artículos y medios para que digan lo que ellos quieren y borren lo que no les interesa.

Qué coño esperas que te llegue??? Los clientes defraudados se acaban cansando y pasan página, los comerciales de Roberto Gamboa no se cansan.


----------



## casiloveo (13 Abr 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Qué coño esperas que te llegue??? Los clientes defraudados se acaban cansando y pasan página, los comerciales de Roberto Gamboa no se cansan.



Resumen perfecto.


----------



## casiloveo (14 Abr 2020)

¿Para qué sirven esos insultos? Eso deja mal a ti, no a él.


----------



## LoL LoL (14 Abr 2020)

Noticias frescas, Roberto Gamboa busca "empleados"

Trabaja para Roberto Gamboa 


Que no te importe empezar como autónomo, con la posibilidad de pasar a plantilla.


----------



## Alberte (15 Abr 2020)

En este blog lo sitúan en un discreto octavo lugar en el ranking de vendehumos. En el 2018 estaba en el sexto.

La lista de candidatos daría para hacerles un subforo solo para ellos; a muchos les sigo la pista desde hace años y es para flipar el tinglado que se han montado entre todos -en realidad es un gigantesco multinivel digital-. 

https://quedateconelcambio.com/ranking-vendehumos/

El súper number one 2019 es Miquel Baixas


----------



## LoL LoL (15 Abr 2020)

Roberto Gamboa 

Respuesta de Lucas Marti a ¿Merece la pena hacer un Master de Trafficker Digital? - Quora


----------



## Kinder42 (15 Abr 2020)

Madre mia.... 
Menuda secta soporífera. Yo fui trafficker durante 8 años desde el 2008 (trafficker de ad server en soporte y en agencia de medios). Me descojono con que diga que "es una_ profesión nueva_", cuando lleva más de 15 años. Es un trabajo bastante estresante que además se tarda más de un año en aprender bien y en cambio constante, aunque si eres bueno y reconocido en el sector como senior o responsable de ADops puedes ganar hasta 60k anuales en la actualidad. La mayoria de las campañas eran un *desastre absoluto* aunque a los anunciantes les daba igual ya que se tenian que gastar el prespuesto en online sí o sí. La tremenda realidad que aprendí estos años es que en general además la publicidad en internet a resultados* NO FUNCIONA*. He tenido campañas a CPL,a a CPC, CPA, email marketing social media de todo tipo y tenían un ROI positivo 1 de cada 20. Me quedo ojiplático cuando salen videos de este señor con cincuentonas desempleadas, veinteñeras esteciennes, camioneros y diversos inmigrantes venezolanos hablando de cómo están reventando las ventas y que no dan a basto con más clientes... *todo mentira*. De lo del cambio de vida que propone este señor ya es que es de traca. En realidad lo que ha creado es una *comunidad absurda borreguil *donde la *critica y la autocritica es CERO.* Un master además es una *titulación oficial* en un centro de estudios, donde además tienes que hacer un examen de ingreso y tienes que tener mínimo una licenciatura y en muchos hasta un B2 de ingés acreditado. Este señor tiene un piso en Canillejas. Gran programa de a*filiados-timados-borregos *que tiene con sus alumnos y exalumnos. Tampoco se menciona en ningún sitio el pequeño tema de *darse de alta de autónomos* parar facturar y me lleva a preguntarme si esa gente factura a sus clientes en sus carnes prietas (mucho sobrepeso entre todos los traffckers por lo que he visto). Confunde en todos los videos facturación con retorno de inversión. Todos los nuevos alumnos se hacen un nuevo perfil de Instagram diciendo que son alumnos del "master" mencionandolo con el link en la descripción de la bio - *mismas fotos, mismos videos, mismos comentarios y mensajes al subconsciente (con faltas de ortagrafía y errones gramaticales)* mismos hastags... (supongo que ahí empieza ya el *negocio multinivel*). Las empresas serias que buscan buenos traffickers que los hay y muchos afortunadamente ya están alerta de este virus que corre por Internet y *directamente descartan *a estos pobres incautos que hacen el cursito este de 5 meses y *5.000 euros* y ya se ponen el apellido de trafficker. Me ha llegado que muchos de ellos se apuntan desesperados a las ofertas serias que de vez en cuando salen en los portales de empleo, aunque como en todo, en la reducida comunidad de traffickers buenos y serios, las ofertas se las pasan de unos a otros como viví yo durante 8 años. La mayoria menciona que además no dan a basto con clientes y oh sorpresa! ves a los mismos anunciándose en *milanuncios* como desesperados. Larga vida y muchos éxitos al señor Gamboa. 

Master Roberto Gamboa opiniones
Master Roberto Gamboa experiencias
Trafficker Digital Roberto Gamboa
Master Roberto Gamboa Trafficker

Reitero que todo esto es tan solo una opinión personal basada tan solo en la observación y experiencias completamente personales y subjetivas que quizás no se correspondan con la realidad. 


Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser deroído.


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> Madre mia....
> 
> *
> Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser deroído.*



Me molas colega!! me molas mazo!! eres un grande!!!!



Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído!!!


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2020)

lo cachondo es que coges el nombre de cualquier número dos del Roberto Gamboa, de los que dan su testimonio y ves que el año pasado se dedicaba a vender portabilidades a Iberdrola de puerta en puerta, hace dos años era comercial de Natur House, hace cuatro años estaba en un call center... Vamos, unos perfiles de la ostia.


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> ¿Para qué sirven esos insultos? Eso deja mal a ti, no a él.



Sirven para tocarte las pelotas y que vengas a escribir a este hilo sobre opiniones de Roberto Gamboa y le des más fuerza para posicionar en buscadores.

Para eso sirve.


----------



## Kinder42 (15 Abr 2020)

Propongo crear perfiles en IG y trolear como si no hubiera un mañana. 

*Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído!!! *


----------



## Kinder42 (15 Abr 2020)

Resp. Comunicación y Contenidos ROBERTO GAMBOA S.L.

Y cito:


*La letra pequeña:*


Soy una persona muy exigente con el resultado final y con los plazos. Por el camino no estaré encima de ti, pero si no te gusta que te exijan creo que este trabajo no es para ti.
Busco un profesional TOP, por supuesto te formaremos en algunas cosas, pero este no es un puesto si solo quieres aprender.
En nuestro negocio es normal que, en ocasiones, trabajemos algún rato en sábados, domingos u horarios más tarde de una jornada intensa. Es normal, un negocio online abierto 24x7 tiene estas cosas…



*ademas este SEÑOR COMO JEFE DEBE SER INSOPORTABLE



Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser deroído.

*


----------



## LoL LoL (15 Abr 2020)

Ahora ofrece puestos de trabajo para trabajar en su empresa.

*Que no te importe empezar como autónomo, con la posibilidad de pasar a plantilla*.

Lo que hacemos importa

Roberto Gamboa si me lees, voy a pasar al plan B, es decir, denunciarte en breve en el juzgado, voy a contratar a en despacho de abogados especializados y también avisar a la inspección de de trabajo.


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Ahora ofrece puestos de trabajo para trabajar en su empresa.
> 
> *Que no te importe empezar como autónomo, con la posibilidad de pasar a plantilla*.
> 
> ...



Ahí! dando donde duele!! en el bolsillo!!


----------



## Kinder42 (15 Abr 2020)

Señor Roberto Gamboa: 
Es usted una persona tan *despreciable *que ni siquiera le quiere pagar la seguridad social a las personas que les llevan las RRSS y la Comunicación de su chiringuito en Canillejas. Que sepa Don Roberto que eso se llama *fraude de ley* bajo el epígrafe de* falso autónomo *y acaba de ser reportado en la web donde ha salido mencionada oferta de empleo 
Dada su catadura moral, entiendo igualmente que tiene a su madre y a su hermana haciendo trabajos sexuales en una habitación.

Insisto en que esto es solo una suposición basada en percepciones subjetivas y pueden o no ajustarse a la realidad.

*Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.*


----------



## luismarple (15 Abr 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> Resp. Comunicación y Contenidos ROBERTO GAMBOA S.L.
> 
> *En nuestro negocio es normal que, en ocasiones, trabajemos algún rato en sábados, domingos u horarios más tarde de una jornada intensa. Es normal, un negocio online abierto 24x7 tiene estas cosas…*
> 
> ...



Vaya, qué chorprecha!! en cuanto se rasca un poco empieza ser un trabajo de mierda como cualquier otro.

Roberto, entérate, si un curro genera bien de pastofen no necesitas meter horas como un hijoputa. Dinero y tiempo son sinónimos, cuanta más pasta ganas, menos tiempo metes en el tajo. Si tienes que meter 12 horas al día y pringar fines de semana, ese curro no da mucha pasta.

Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## Kinder42 (15 Abr 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Vaya, qué chorprecha!! en cuanto se rasca un poco empieza ser un trabajo de mierda como cualquier otro.
> 
> Roberto, entérate, si un curro genera bien de pastofen no necesitas meter horas como un hijoputa. Dinero y tiempo son sinónimos, cuanta más pasta ganas, menos tiempo metes en el tajo. Si tienes que meter 12 horas al día y pringar fines de semana, ese curro no da mucha pasta.
> 
> Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.



El Océano Azul de semen que en el que te quiere meter este personaje con acondroplasia y alopecia severa.

*Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído*


----------



## Kinder42 (15 Abr 2020)

[


----------



## Fxxo (15 Abr 2020)

Que trabaje el


----------



## Kinder42 (15 Abr 2020)

Pero que bombonazo que es mi Rober 
Guapo guapo y guapo !. 







*
Y opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debería ser derroído.*


----------



## LoL LoL (16 Abr 2020)

Alguno de sus alumnos eran miembros hace años de la estafa piramidal de Revelance ?


----------



## casiloveo (16 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, creo que no existe "derroído", sino "derruido".


----------



## luismarple (16 Abr 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que no existe "derroído", sino "derruido".



derroído es jerga de foro.


----------



## casiloveo (16 Abr 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> derroído es jerga de foro.



Entonces opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## luismarple (16 Abr 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Entonces opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.



Ahí le has dado chacho!!

_*Ceterum censeo masteris Roberto Gamboa esse derruidam*_


----------



## euriborfree (16 Abr 2020)

Esta tarde me ha salido un anuncio en Youtube con el mismo formato que el de Roberto Gamboa

Sale un tipo al aire libre, en una zona verde y con edificios bonitos de fondo hablando de como cambio su vida con inversiones y vendiendo un curso de inversion con varias clases gratuitas.

Hago click y me sale una web como la de Roberto Gamboa, el mismo formato, la misma eleccion de colores amarillo y negro y hasta la web estaba alojada en la misma empresa de hosting.


----------



## Kinder42 (17 Abr 2020)

futuros grandes traffickers (perfiles muy pro)


----------



## casiloveo (17 Abr 2020)

Vaya, dice que "miles de alumnos empezaron el nuevo curso". Pobrecitos


----------



## Kinder42 (17 Abr 2020)

esto sí que es una pandemia


----------



## GuillermoBitcoin1986 (17 Abr 2020)

yo no me registraría a este curso la verdad ... lo que explica se puede aprender con tiempo por tu cuenta.


----------



## Kinder42 (17 Abr 2020)

Oye tú que no es un curso que es un MASTER (habla con propiedad por favor)

*Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.*


----------



## LoL LoL (18 Abr 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> futuros grandes traffickers (perfiles muy pro)



Me dan mucha pena la verdad. 

Se les ve muy ilusionados y parece que confían ciegamente en Roberto Gamboa.


----------



## Fxxo (20 Abr 2020)

Aun esta Gamboa por aqui


----------



## El Disidente (20 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Me dan mucha pena la verdad.
> 
> Se les ve muy ilusionados y parece que confían ciegamente en Roberto Gamboa.



Sabes que hay gente que cobra por hacer esas cosas? A esos en concreto no tiene pinta de haberles pagado más de 5€.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (20 Abr 2020)

Roberto Gamboa gana mucho dinero vendiendo un curso para ganar dinero por internet y la gente que compra su curso tiene la oportunidad de ganar dinero vendiendo el curso de Roberto Gamboa en el que explica cómo ganar dinero a otras personas que quieran ganar dinero en Internet.

En resumen: Roberto Gamboa gana mucho dinero vendiéndole sueños que nunca se harán realidad a otros.

Y algunos de los que pagan los 5000€ intentan recuperar el dinero logrando que otras personas piquen en el curso y pague los 5000€.

Vamos, el típico multinivel sucio de toda la vida.
Hasta Avon, Oriflame y mierdas así son más legítimas.


----------



## luismarple (20 Abr 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Roberto Gamboa gana mucho dinero vendiendo un curso para ganar dinero por internet y la gente que compra su curso tiene la oportunidad de ganar dinero vendiendo el curso de Roberto Gamboa en el que explica cómo ganar dinero a otras personas que quieran ganar dinero en Internet.
> 
> En resumen: Roberto Gamboa gana mucho dinero vendiéndole sueños que nunca se harán realidad a otros.
> 
> ...



Peeeero, como se trata de un curso, es perfectamente legal. Es como cuando te ibas un mes a Inglaterra y si conseguías que fuesen otras 10 personas te llevabas un viaje gratis.

Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## casiloveo (20 Abr 2020)

Es legal hasta cierto punto, aunque no es ético. Me explico, será legal, pero te lo venden con mentiras (o medias verdades), todo lo que sea faltar a la verdad debería ser no legal.
Lo mismo ese curso, como los limpiadores milagrosos, los adelgazantes fantásticos y las colonias que te harán atraer a las personas del sexo contrario hasta caer rendidas bajo tus pies.


----------



## LoL LoL (20 Abr 2020)

Os sale este hilo de los primeros al buscar en google roberto gamboa opiniones, roberto gamboa estafador o roberto gamboa estafa ?????'


----------



## casiloveo (20 Abr 2020)




----------



## LoL LoL (21 Abr 2020)

Abra intentado borrar este hilo?


----------



## El Disidente (21 Abr 2020)

Yo es que creo que cuantas más opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa haya, pues mejor valoración podrán hacer los usuarios para juzgar por si mismos si el máster de trafficker digital es una estafa y Roberto Gamboa es un estafador, o si por el contrario realmente merece la pena pagar 5000€ por un curso como los que ofrece Facebook gratis. 

Seguro que Roberto Gamboa opina negativamente ignorar este tema y no dedicarle un podcast. Al fin y al cabo si su máster de trafficker digital es algo diferente al clásico timo multinivel o estafa piramidal, este foro de opiniones es un gran lugar para que todos compartamos impresiones y valoraciones al respecto.


----------



## macro (21 Abr 2020)

No sé quién ese tal Roberto Gamboa, pero ningún curso vale los 5.000 euros. Llevo en el asunto del marketing online unos añitos, no gano millonadas, pero tampoco es mi trabajo, solo un hobbie, y sin volverme loco los 2.000 eurillos al mes caen (en esta época de hecho están cayendo más).

Y tengo que decir que TODO lo que quieras aprender sobre este mundillo está en internet y si alguien tiene algo muy bueno no te lo va a vender en ningún curso.

Cuando invertía 700 euros diarios y los doblaba con Facebook Ads no lo compartí con nadie, evidentemente, lo exploté hasta que el método dejó de funcionar. No hay trucos, solo trabajo duro y si consigues algún truquillo, normalmente dura poco.


----------



## LoL LoL (21 Abr 2020)

El tema es que el dice que es un máster, y se supone que los master solo los pueden ofrecer las universidades o escuelas autorizadas... y uno un flipao desde su casa haciendo spam en redes sociales.....


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## casiloveo (24 Abr 2020)

Cursos88 dijo:


> Si quereís mirar los cursos de Roberto Gamboa y muchos otros bajo costo, podeís visitar:
> Search Results for “Roberto Gamboa” – Cursos88
> Ire subiendo más.



¿Pero esos cursos son los que vende Roberto Gamboa?


----------



## LoL LoL (25 Abr 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> ¿Pero esos cursos son los que vende Roberto Gamboa?



Lo de Roberto Gamboa es un máster no un curso.


----------



## LoL LoL (27 Abr 2020)

Lo que no logro entender es que por que de las miles de personas que han comprado el "máster" no hay ni una sola que se haya quejado...

Es muy raro la verdad.


----------



## luismarple (27 Abr 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Lo que no logro entender es que por que de las miles de personas que han comprado el "máster" no hay ni una sola que se haya quejado...
> 
> Es muy raro la verdad.



Otra vez??

-No son miles.
-Firman un contrato de confidencialidad por el que no pueden contar nada del curso por ahí.
-Si se quejan generalmente es en grupos de facebook o páginas de coleguitas del Roberto Gamboa que borran los comentarios.

Y con eso ya queda enterrada cualquier queja, querido tuluse, que a veces de verdad pareces corto. (Desde el cariño)

Y además... blablabla... master de roberto gamboa... blablabla... derroído.


----------



## casiloveo (29 Abr 2020)

Me ha llegado a mis oidos que han sido unos 200, no sé si será cierto o no.
Que más o menos (200x5000=1000000) da para vivir de picos y palas.
Voy a tener que aprender yo eso de vender humo, porque ni a buscar trabajo puedo salir :/


----------



## Fxxo (29 Abr 2020)

Cuanto cuesta el máster oficial de roberto gamboa ?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (30 Abr 2020)

Fxxo dijo:


> Cuanto cuesta el máster oficial de roberto gamboa ?



Ajaajajjaajajaja Máster oficial dices? Esa sí ha sido buena.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (30 Abr 2020)

Fxxo dijo:


> Cuanto cuesta el máster oficial de roberto gamboa ?



Es un cursillo básico de Facebook Ads para engatusar catetos. Nada más. Cuesta 4000 euros. Casi nada.


----------



## tremenk (30 Abr 2020)

Flipo con la cantidad de vende-humos que han aparacido en youtube...desde el tio ese de aprende aprendiendo o el enano ese de dropshipping...

Todos enseñando a la gente a hacerse millonarios con cursos de 500 pavos o 1000 o yo que se baratos no son


----------



## zonavinos (1 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Flipo con la cantidad de vende-humos que han aparacido en youtube...desde el tio ese de aprende aprendiendo o el enano ese de dropshipping...
> 
> Todos enseñando a la gente a hacerse millonarios con cursos de 500 pavos o 1000 o yo que se baratos no son



A mí me ha llegado un correo, de uno que tiene una página unavidaonline.com creo. Dice que en este mes ha recaudado 30.000€ por páginas afiliadas con Amazon. No controlo mucho pero si Amazon te pagase un 5% de comisión por cada producto, tendría que haber pedidos desde su página por valor de 600.000€, vamos que como no fuese que vendía mascarillas me gustaría saber qué página nicho puede dar tanto.
Y al final acaba vendiendo cursos...


----------



## luismarple (1 May 2020)

A mí ahora me sale publicidad de un tío que te enseña... a cómo montar tu curso online!!! esto ya es la ostia! el metatimo enseñando a timar!!!


----------



## luismarple (1 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Voy a montar un curso para enseñar a la gente que realmente busquen formación a no comprar cursos de vende humos ni meterse en estafas piramidales.
> 
> Voy a vender el curso a XX euros e incluirá un video de 30 minutos explicando por mi mismo como detectar a estafadores y vende humos y caer en sus trampas aunque te regalen cosas al principio o te enseñen que están forrados. También el curso además de del vídeo incluirá un enlace a este hilo.
> 
> ...



Tienes más posibilidades que acabar conociéndome porque alguien me ha contratado para darte una ración a domicilio de mis servicios, que de sacar 100 euros limpios.


----------



## nalal (1 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Es un cursillo básico de Facebook Ads para engatusar catetos. Nada más. Cuesta 4000 euros. Casi nada.



Un tonto y su dinero no pasan mucho tiempo juntos, el mercado se autoregula, no hay que prohibir estos cursos porque si no le quita el dinero Roberto Gamboa se lo quitará otra persona, tenemos que desarrollar espiritu critico a base de golpes, no hay otra.

El que gaste 4000 euros en ese curso creo que serán bien invertidos, nunca más en su vida va a hacer un gasto superfluo ni caerá en gastos impulsivos.

No se puede saber cuanto es suficiente hasta que se sabe cuanto es demasiado


----------



## LoL LoL (1 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Tienes más posibilidades que acabar conociéndome porque alguien me ha contratado para darte una ración a domicilio de mis servicios, que de sacar 100 euros limpios.



Cómo?


----------



## luismarple (1 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Cómo?



No sé si lo sabes, pero me dedico a las palizas por encargo.


----------



## LoL LoL (1 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> No sé si lo sabes, pero me dedico a las palizas por encargo.



Ahora te entiendo, dices que si hago ese curso pondrían ir a por mi para quitarme de enmedio y callarme la boca?


----------



## luismarple (1 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Ahora te entiendo, dices que si hago ese curso pondrían ir a por mi para quitarme de enmedio y callarme la boca?



Eres rápido, tuluse!! te has planteado meterte a detective privado o algo?


----------



## LoL LoL (1 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Eres rápido, tuluse!! te has planteado meterte a detective privado o algo?




Solo "trabajo en Internet"


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> No sé si lo sabes, pero me dedico a las palizas por encargo.



Cuánto me cobras por mandarle un par de rumanos a un enano calvo que vive en Canillejas?


----------



## luismarple (1 May 2020)

albertofd dijo:


> Cuánto me cobras por mandarle un par de rumanos a un enano calvo que vive en Canillejas?



No trabajo rumanos. Dan mucho el cante, se les ve el oficio a la legua. Ahora mismo por esa zona me están trabajando muy bien un grupo de exmilitares ecuatorianos. Acostumbrados a torturar a los de los carteles y jugarse el tipo con las maras, esto para ellos es un paseo. Gente profesional, limpia y resolutiva.

Si te interesa MP, te hago precio coleguita del foro.


----------



## casiloveo (2 May 2020)

Se podría añadir alguna lista de "vendehumos", para que la gente esté alerta.


----------



## Fxxo (2 May 2020)

Al final Roberto Gamboa ha logrado que editen el hilo ?

¿ Cuanto te ha pagado Tuluse ?


----------



## LoL LoL (4 May 2020)

Pues por lo que veo hay un servicio en el que por tan sólo 499 euros al mes más IVA, te enseña a generar beneficios de forma automática.

Roberto Gamboa - SERVICIOS

Qué os parece?


----------



## casiloveo (4 May 2020)

Seguimos para bingo


----------



## Trajano VI (4 May 2020)

Que vergüenza que hayas cambiado el nombre del hilo


----------



## Atrasado de mi tiempo (4 May 2020)

Cuánto te ha pagado Gamboa para cambiar el nombre?



ROBERTO GAMBOA ESTAFADOR


----------



## LoL LoL (4 May 2020)

Atrasado de mi tiempo dijo:


> Cuánto te ha pagado Gamboa para cambiar el nombre?
> 
> 
> 
> ROBERTO GAMBOA ESTAFADOR



Nada.



Trajano VI dijo:


> Que vergüenza que hayas cambiado el nombre del hilo



No quiero tener problemas legales tio.


----------



## Trajano VI (4 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Nada.
> 
> 
> 
> No quiero tener problemas legales tio.



después de 100.000 visitas y casi 600 comentarios? tu eres tonto?


----------



## LoL LoL (5 May 2020)

Trajano VI dijo:


> después de 100.000 visitas y casi 600 comentarios? tu eres tonto?



Si fuese tonto no hubiese llegado a 100 mil visitas y a 600 comentarios este hilo, eso te lo puedo asegurar.


----------



## Trajano VI (5 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Si fuese tonto no hubiese llegado a 100 mil visitas y a 600 comentarios este hilo, eso te lo puedo asegurar.



ahora a colar tu spam


----------



## LoL LoL (6 May 2020)

Hola.

Yo quiero hacer *CURSOS* pero no se donde ir tio.


----------



## Fxxo (6 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo quiero hacer *CURSOS* pero no se donde ir tio.



Google es la respuesta


----------



## euriborfree (6 May 2020)

El titulo del hilo lo ha cambiado Calopez o Tuluse?


----------



## LoL LoL (7 May 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> El titulo del hilo lo ha cambiado Calopez o Tuluse?



Yo, y puedo cambiarlo de nuevo.


----------



## kikelab (7 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Yo quiero hacer *CURSOS* pero no se donde ir tio.



cursosengrupo.com hay cosas interesantes y baratas


----------



## Kinder42 (8 May 2020)

Hay otro estafador que ha replicado el mismo ejemplo del calvo Gamboa.
Adopta un Copiwriter . Exactamente el mismo metodo piramidal con afiliados metido dentro de una secta que promete la libertad en internet haciendo mierda mal pagada.
Javi Pastor se llama el susodicho.

Javi Pastor


Y además opino que el curso de Javi Pastor debe ser derroído.


----------



## LoL LoL (8 May 2020)

Yo quiero hacer *CURSOS* pero no se donde ir.


----------



## Trajano VI (8 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Yo quiero hacer *CURSOS* pero no se donde ir.



Cristian deja el spam, 2º aviso


----------



## LoL LoL (9 May 2020)

Os gusta?


----------



## España1 (10 May 2020)

Vaya secta piramidal más chula


----------



## España1 (10 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Os gusta?



Me chifla, shut up and take my money


----------



## LoL LoL (12 May 2020)

Alguien me puede explicar esto por favor


----------



## El Disidente (12 May 2020)

Seguimos debatiendo sobre si es Roberto Gamboa estafador de bajo nivel?


----------



## LoL LoL (12 May 2020)

El Disidente dijo:


> Seguimos debatiendo sobre si es Roberto Gamboa estafador de bajo nivel?



Piramidal?


----------



## El Disidente (12 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Piramidal?



Es que no llega ni a eso. La verdad que no creo ni que haya vendido un solo curso.


----------



## casiloveo (12 May 2020)

> “¡Venga Rober, cuéntame tu secreto!
> ¿Cómo consigues todo lo que te propones? ¿Dónde está la trampa?”
> ⠀
> *Pues te confieso que ese secreto… es la comunidad Trafficker.*



Casi se le escapa decirlo más claro: "vivo de la comunidad trafficker, son ellos los que me pagan mi nivel de vida".


----------



## Kinder42 (12 May 2020)

Pues es que es un *imbécil con un gran EGO*, un estafador sin escrúpulos y un acomplejado con aires de grandeza.
También digo que a los que estafa no me dan ninguna pena, porque si veis la* morralla* que le sigue y las cosas que publican son como él o peores (imbéciles sin formación ni trayectoria profesional relevante que quieren ser nómadas digitales que comprarán ese curso y el colchón LoMonaco de Telecinco) Muchos pajaros en la cabeza y cero espiritu critico. Mira que he buscado y no hay directores de bancos, médicos anestesistas ni ingenieros de teleco en la comunidad trafficker eh? *Perfil bajito bajito*....además en sus perfiles de Instagram de la secta lo mezclan todo (fotos con los niños, parrilladas en el campo.... perros, running... con cosas del master-caca -todo-muy-profesional). *Mucha mucha vegüenza ajena*. 

Me cambio la firma.

*
Y además creo que si perteneciera a la Comunidad Trafficker de Roberto Gamboa me pegaría un tiro.*


----------



## Kinder42 (12 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar esto por favor



A ver que le lleva las redes una comunity manager autonoma que ganara 4 duros o le pagará en carnes, que ya vimos el anuncio en que buscaba gente que le llevara las redes....


----------



## casiloveo (12 May 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> A ver que le lleva las redes una comunity manager autonoma que ganara 4 duros o le pagará en carnes, que ya vimos el anuncio en que *buscaba gente que le llevara las redes....*



Es un sinsentido, siendo el mejor de todos, el maestro, el que enseña a ganar dinero... y necesita alguien que le haga ese trabajo.
Será porque él no sabe, porque eso no tiene lógica.
Y además busca a una persona que no le importe trabajar las horas que haga falta, sábados, domingos y días de fiesta, y por supuesto, autónoma, para que él no tenga que darla de alta como trabajadora.
Si se supone que el trabajo es tan exitoso que apenas hace falta trabajar unas horas a la semana, tomando un martini ante una playa espectacular en un atolón del pacífico, mientras unas indígenas con una corona de flores en la cabeza le abanica y bailan para amenizarle las vistas.


----------



## LoL LoL (13 May 2020)

El Disidente dijo:


> Es que no llega ni a eso. La verdad que no creo ni que haya vendido un solo curso.



Tienen miles de interacciones en sus redes y muchos que le siguen y adoran.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 May 2020)

No se están subiendo empresas al carro ni nada, ahora con el confinamiento. Muchos de esos cursos los encontrarás a través de Linkedin, gran portal de anuncios.


----------



## Atrasado de mi tiempo (13 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar esto por favor



Madre mía. cuanta gente con carencias efectivas.

Tontitos de clase media carne de cañón.

Las sectas del siglo XXI


----------



## casiloveo (16 May 2020)

Atrasado de mi tiempo dijo:


> Madre mía. cuanta gente con carencias efectivas.
> Tontitos de clase media carne de cañón.
> Las sectas del siglo XXI



Lo peor es que no son de "clase media", sino de clase trabajadora o desempleados que están desesperados buscando algo con lo que vivir, y se endeudan para pagar ese "master" que tan sólo sirve para beneficio del tal Roberto Gamboa y sus colaboradores.


----------



## LoL LoL (16 May 2020)

Anuncio - ForoBeta atacado por usuario baneado (José Márquez)


----------



## LoL LoL (17 May 2020)

En instagram Jose Marquez sigue a Roberto Gamboa


----------



## LoL LoL (18 May 2020)

¿¿¿ Son socios ???


----------



## LoL LoL (18 May 2020)

Ambos venden cursos de formación para ganar ( ellos ) mucho dinero.


----------



## LoL LoL (18 May 2020)

Insinuas que las infla y posiciona artificialmente comprando enlaces en sus plataformas y cuando están algo arriba las vende antes de que Google las penalize ??????


----------



## Domo2020 (19 May 2020)

Por lo que parece la mayoría habla sin tener ni pu..idea.Lo para principal para emprender online, es la formación y la verdad que ver 4 vídeos en youtube o entrar en un foro no basta, lo digo por experiencia. La mayoría que rajan a los supuestos vende humos y estos no tienen ni puta idea de lo que hablan, solo lo hacen por joder o porque están acomodados en un empleo desfasado..etc o simplemente no tienen lo suficiente para ir a por todas. Hay que invertir en formación son miles de cosas para avanzar en el mundo online y yo muchas veces lo pago encantado.. herramientas consejos y demás La mayoría te regalan licencias de programas que te ayudan ha arrancar, que son carismas y de pago anual y no tienes que pagarlas ya te vienen incluidas. Hay membresias buenísimas por solo 200 euros al años con webinar que valen oro, aclaras dudas, opiniones y una comunidad que te ayuda entre si. Con leer un blog no basta.


----------



## LoL LoL (21 May 2020)

Domo2020 dijo:


> Por lo que parece la mayoría habla sin tener ni pu..idea.Lo para principal para emprender online, es la formación y la verdad que ver 4 vídeos en youtube o entrar en un foro no basta, lo digo por experiencia. La mayoría que rajan a los supuestos vende humos y estos no tienen ni puta idea de lo que hablan, solo lo hacen por joder o porque están acomodados en un empleo desfasado..etc o simplemente no tienen lo suficiente para ir a por todas. Hay que invertir en formación son miles de cosas para avanzar en el mundo online y yo muchas veces lo pago encantado.. herramientas consejos y demás La mayoría te regalan licencias de programas que te ayudan ha arrancar, que son carismas y de pago anual y no tienes que pagarlas ya te vienen incluidas. Hay membresias buenísimas por solo 200 euros al años con webinar que valen oro, aclaras dudas, opiniones y una comunidad que te ayuda entre si. Con leer un blog no basta.




Te tienes que formar, mirate esta formación online que la dan los dos mejores SEOs del mundo hispano:

Plataforma de formación continua - Cantina Marketera

7500€/mes con Adsense y posicionada en 9 meses ¿Cómo lo hicimos? - Cantina Marketera


----------



## Domo2020 (27 May 2020)

Training gratuito 100 % online | Escuela Nómada Digital 

Mirate esto! esta gente vale oro


----------



## LoL LoL (29 May 2020)

The Solution Roberto Gamboa


----------



## DigitalMarketer (29 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> The Solution Roberto Gamboa



Jesucristo, acabo de ver el trailer de The solution.
Para empezar Roberto aún es más enano de lo que pensaba y se va quedando calvo a pasos agigantados.
Por otra parte, esto va a ser otro embudo de ventas con contenido lagrimógeno para captar pardillos.


----------



## LoL LoL (29 May 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Jesucristo, acabo de ver el trailer de The solution.
> Para empezar Roberto aún es más enano de lo que pensaba y se va quedando calvo a pasos agigantados.
> Por otra parte, esto va a ser otro *embudo de ventas* con contenido lagrimógeno *para captar pardillos*.




EXACTO!


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

Qué coño pasa aquí?? Este hilo lo creó tuluse, fue borrado y ahora resucita con otro titulo... raro raro raro


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> Pues es que es un *imbécil con un gran EGO*, un estafador sin escrúpulos y un acomplejado con aires de grandeza.
> También digo que a los que estafa no me dan ninguna pena, porque si veis la* morralla* que le sigue y las cosas que publican son como él o peores (imbéciles sin formación ni trayectoria profesional relevante que quieren ser nómadas digitales que comprarán ese curso y el colchón LoMonaco de Telecinco) Muchos pajaros en la cabeza y cero espiritu critico. Mira que he buscado y no hay directores de bancos, médicos anestesistas ni ingenieros de teleco en la comunidad trafficker eh? *Perfil bajito bajito*....además en sus perfiles de Instagram de la secta lo mezclan todo (fotos con los niños, parrilladas en el campo.... perros, running... con cosas del master-caca -todo-muy-profesional). *Mucha mucha vegüenza ajena*.
> 
> Me cambio la firma.
> ...



Me mola tu firma.


----------



## LoL LoL (30 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Qué coño pasa aquí?? Este hilo lo creó tuluse, fue borrado y ahora resucita con otro titulo... raro raro raro



Roberto Gamboa?


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

Pues puede ser. Si editas el título a "opiniones sobre roberto gamboa" posicionarás enseguida en un concepto que le jode mucho más. Si te fijas, la url actual ha cambiado


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

Domo2020 dijo:


> Por lo que parece la mayoría habla sin tener ni pu..idea.Lo para principal para emprender online, es la formación y la verdad que ver 4 vídeos en youtube o entrar en un foro no basta, lo digo por experiencia. La mayoría que rajan a los supuestos vende humos y estos no tienen ni puta idea de lo que hablan, solo lo hacen por joder o porque están acomodados en un empleo desfasado..etc o simplemente no tienen lo suficiente para ir a por todas. Hay que invertir en formación son miles de cosas para avanzar en el mundo online y yo muchas veces lo pago encantado.. herramientas consejos y demás La mayoría te regalan licencias de programas que te ayudan ha arrancar, que son carismas y de pago anual y no tienes que pagarlas ya te vienen incluidas. Hay membresias buenísimas por solo 200 euros al años con webinar que valen oro, aclaras dudas, opiniones y una comunidad que te ayuda entre si. Con leer un blog no basta.



blablablabla.... soy un trolecillo de tres al cuarto.... blablabla... Roberto Gamboa me deja chuparle la minga.... blablablabla... Este mes llevo ya 85 euros ganados con este sistema y todavía estamos a día 30... blablabla.


----------



## PhantomX (30 May 2020)

Saludos, soy nuevo en el foro! Para mi todo empezo a principios de enero cuando buscaba informacion o alguna solucion para mi situacion economica. Fue entonces cuando me aparecio el anuncio en YT de Roberto Gamboa... al princio me llamo la atencion porque decia que su curso era gratis, que solo habia que inscribirse y que cada semana soltaria un video en el cual iriamos aprendiendo. Pues me trague cada uno de esos videos y eran mas como videos promocionales. Pues que mas da, ya sabia a lo que iba... pues pense que a lo mejor valia la pena y que a lo mejor podia costar mas omenos la misma cantidad que otros cursos. Pues me comunique con ellos por su enace de whatsapp y valla sorpresa!! 4,500 euretes!


----------



## LoL LoL (30 May 2020)

PhantomX dijo:


> Saludos, soy nuevo en el foro! Para mi todo empezo a principios de enero cuando buscaba informacion o alguna solucion para mi situacion economica. Fue entonces cuando me aparecio el anuncio en YT de Roberto Gamboa... al princio me llamo la atencion porque decia que su curso era gratis, que solo habia que inscribirse y que cada semana soltaria un video en el cual iriamos aprendiendo. Pues me trague cada uno de esos videos y eran mas como videos promocionales. Pues que mas da, ya sabia a lo que iba... pues pense que a lo mejor valia la pena y que a lo mejor podia costar mas omenos la misma cantidad que otros cursos. Pues me comunique con ellos por su enace de whatsapp y valla sorpresa!! 4,500 euretes!





¿ Le has pagado al emprendedor *Roberto Gamboa* 4500 euros ?


----------



## PhantomX (30 May 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> ¿ Le has pagado al emprendedor *Roberto Gamboa* 4500 euros ?



Noo, solo les escribi por WhatsApp..


----------



## Miguel Lacambras (30 May 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Mucho ojo con
> 
> *Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver. El perfil de trafiker casi no existe y la empresa que lo quiere reclutar es que tiene muy poca madurez digital. 
HUMO y del malo


----------



## nalal (30 May 2020)

Miguel Lacambras dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. El perfil de trafiker casi no existe y la empresa que lo quiere reclutar es que tiene muy poca madurez digital.
> HUMO y del malo



Yo aprendí por cuenta propia posicionamiento SEO en Google maps, algo muy muy util para pequeñas empresas, comercios y autonoms. Infinitamente más util que el SEO y que cualquier otra herramienta. Así y todo, el problema era que esos comercios no lo perciben como una necesidad, es como Elon Musk haciendo una presentación para el ayuntamiento de mi pueblo, un sin sentido.


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

En dos timos más ae queda como una bombilla. De timo en timo se le ve más calvo


----------



## LoL LoL (31 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> En dos timos más ae queda como una bombilla. De timo en timo se le ve más calvo



Calvo con dinero?


----------



## PhantomX (31 May 2020)

Trate de conseguir el máster pirata a ver como esta hecho, pero los que lo tienen piden 1000


----------



## LoL LoL (31 May 2020)

CURSO TRAFFICKER DIGITAL
www.cursotraffickerdigital.com


----------



## Javier Jc (31 May 2020)

nalal dijo:


> Yo aprendí por cuenta propia posicionamiento SEO en Google maps, algo muy muy util para pequeñas empresas, comercios y autonoms. Infinitamente más util que el SEO y que cualquier otra herramienta. Así y todo, el problema era que esos comercios no lo perciben como una necesidad, es como Elon Musk haciendo una presentación para el ayuntamiento de mi pueblo, un sin sentido.



pues suena interesante, puedes hablar más de ello¿ da para vivir o complementar un trabajo diario¿


----------



## nalal (31 May 2020)

Javier Jc dijo:


> pues suena interesante, puedes hablar más de ello¿ da para vivir o complementar un trabajo diario¿



no, porque los dueños de esos comercios no entienden que es algo importante para ellos, hasta ahora no lo han hecho y no entienden que pueda ser beneficioso.

Para que veamos de qué estamos hablando, cuando tu pones por ejemplo en google "dentista + nombre de tu pueblo" Google da resultados en Maps directamente, y ese SEO es facilisimo, porque ningun negocio lo hace, ni uno. Y estamos hablando de que tu negocio saldria el primero para esas busquedas, son personas que ya estan buscando tu producto... 

Pero esos negocios pequeños no entienden ni qué es Google Maps, es lo que hay. Quizás un dia lo intente hacer en otros paises a ver qué tal


----------



## kikelab (31 May 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> CURSO TRAFFICKER DIGITAL
> www.cursotraffickerdigital.com




no funciona el enlace pero lo que mas me mosquea es que el nivel de estudios y experiencia en informatica de los participantes no suele ser alto
saludos


----------



## LoL LoL (31 May 2020)

kikelab dijo:


> no funciona el enlace pero lo que mas me mosquea es que el nivel de estudios y experiencia en informatica de los participantes no suele ser alto
> saludos




La web para hacer el *curso trafficker digital* es de Roberto Gamboa ?


----------



## Kinder42 (31 May 2020)

Hay otro chiringuito igual, exactamente ha copiado la formula del Calvo Hobbit Gamboa, se llamada Adopta un Copywriter. Mucha mucha vergüenza ajena. Cada vez que veo a esa gente con la camiseta de la secta saltando y gritando me dan ganas de salir a la calle, coger un perro matarle a plaos y tirarlo al rio. De verdad que es gente no me da pena. Tienen el timo que se merecen, por gilipollas.


----------



## LoL LoL (31 May 2020)

Joker23 dijo:


> Tela, telita las condiciones...
> 
> Condiciones generales de contratación - Roberto Gamboa




Resumen ?

Aunque me imagino que será que no te devuelve la pasta... ya que ellos solo te enseñan a hacer cosas.. XD


----------



## PhantomX (1 Jun 2020)

Para ustedes... que significa, o es un trafficker digital??


----------



## LoL LoL (1 Jun 2020)

PhantomX dijo:


> Para ustedes... que significa, o es un trafficker digital??



Un nombre que se han inventado para vender cursos.


----------



## PhantomX (2 Jun 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> Hay otro chiringuito igual, exactamente ha copiado la formula del Calvo Hobbit Gamboa, se llamada Adopta un Copywriter. Mucha mucha vergüenza ajena. Cada vez que veo a esa gente con la camiseta de la secta saltando y gritando me dan ganas de salir a la calle, coger un perro matarle a plaos y tirarlo al rio. De verdad que es gente no me da pena. Tienen el timo que se merecen, por gilipollas.



Pero que culpa tiene el perro?


----------



## Burbruja20 (2 Jun 2020)

PhantomX dijo:


> Trate de conseguir el máster pirata a ver como esta hecho, pero los que lo tienen piden 1000



mas atras en el hilo decian que esta por alguna web, pero bueno, que no se que web.


----------



## DiscusGlider (2 Jun 2020)

Joker23 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 336430




O esta foto tiene tiempo, o se está pudiendo pagar un viaje al país otomano a retocarse elcuero cabelludo.


----------



## LoL LoL (2 Jun 2020)

Alguien tiene opiniones sobre Roberto gamboa ?


----------



## PhantomX (3 Jun 2020)

De verdad no hay alguien que haya comprado el curso, que lo haya completado y pueda dar una opinión sincera?


----------



## LoL LoL (3 Jun 2020)

PhantomX dijo:


> De verdad no hay alguien que haya comprado el curso, que lo haya completado y pueda dar una opinión sincera?



Lo que hacen eso tipo de cursos y pagan ese pastizal es por qué han entrado en una especia de Red de gente.... Y al final el curso es lo de menos, lo que importa es la pirámide piramidal.


----------



## LoL LoL (3 Jun 2020)

¿ Cómo puedo ser trafficker digital ?


----------



## luismarple (3 Jun 2020)

DiscusGlider dijo:


> O esta foto tiene tiempo, o se está pudiendo pagar un viaje al país otomano a retocarse elcuero cabelludo.



Tiene tiempo. Si vas a Turquia ( he acertado?) No te dejas esas entradas


----------



## marvinhess (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## DiscusGlider (4 Jun 2020)

marvinhess dijo:


>




Joder que puta pena da el pobre. 
Me recuerda al de la izquierda de todos:



No me estoy riendo, es que me da pena de verdad, menudo timazo le ha mentío el "calbo".


----------



## LoL LoL (4 Jun 2020)

Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa


----------



## DiscusGlider (4 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa



Compañero, ¿para qué pones un link en este hilo? , al mismo hilo jejejeje.


----------



## LoL LoL (4 Jun 2020)

DiscusGlider dijo:


> Compañero, ¿para qué pones un link en este hilo? , al mismo hilo jejejeje.



Me confundí jajaja

ROBERTO GAMBOA ha formado a más de 3500 traffickers digitales, que han pagado unos 5000 euros por el curso, y ni uno solo se ha quejado de forma pública????

Yo creo que es por que es un sistema piramidal y hasta que no explote, nadie se quejará.


----------



## DiscusGlider (4 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Me confundí jajaja
> 
> ROBERTO GAMBOA ha formado a más de 3500 traffickers digitales, que han pagado unos 5000 euros por el curso, y ni uno solo se ha quejado de forma pública????
> 
> Yo creo que es por que es un sistema piramidal y hasta que no explote, nadie se quejará.



Tal cual, además postearon las condiciones del contrato. Si alguno raja o dice algo en contra de la porquería que vende, lo sacan de todo. Como decía de la página anterior, alguno de sus tráfikers dan verdadera pena.


----------



## Kinder42 (4 Jun 2020)

A mi no me da nada de pena la verdad. Quiero decir, que puedes matricularte en Medicina, o en Derecho o hacer una oposicion. Si el coche no corre mas de 70.... pues eso. Pena me da uno de Somalia. Esta gente NO


----------



## DiscusGlider (4 Jun 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> A mi no me da nada de pena la verdad. Quiero decir, que puedes matricularte en Medicina, o en Derecho o hacer una oposicion. Si el coche no corre mas de 70.... pues eso. Pena me da uno de Somalia. Esta gente NO




Ni un poco de pena?... Mira todos sus hahstags de traffiker


----------



## Kinder42 (4 Jun 2020)

Venga vale pena no. Me ponen caliente todos esos "Traffikers" esos "profesionales del futuro". Estoy a tope.


----------



## marvinhess (4 Jun 2020)

Yo lo he puesto porque a mi el pobre señor me da un poco de pena la verdad, tiene pinta de que se ha agarrado a un clavo ardiendo y es lo primero que ha visto, vamos, y ya te digo yo que este tipo de perfil que adora a la gente exitosa no va a parecerse ni por asomo al que da el curso.


----------



## LoL LoL (4 Jun 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> Venga vale pena no. Me ponen caliente todos esos "Traffikers" esos "profesionales del futuro". Estoy a tope.




Lo que no entiendo es como de los más de 3500 trafficker digitales que han pagado 5000 euros en hace el máster de Roberto Gamboa no hay ni uno solo que lo critique.


----------



## LoL LoL (5 Jun 2020)

¿Insinúas que cuando una supuesta estafa piramidal explota, los que fundaron la pirámide y están en lo alto desaparecen?



Mientras que duré la pirámide, nadie protesta, pero cuando explota, ¿los de abajo se empiezan a quejar?


----------



## luismarple (5 Jun 2020)

Es complicado que salga a la luz. Es complicado hasta que le metan palante.

Roberto Gamboa te vende un curso, pasan 3 años y no ves ni un clavel, hablas con otros y todo dios se ha ostiado, te encabronas, te juntas, tenéis un grupito de 15 afectados... y luego qué? uno va donde un abogado que le dice que es complicado recuperar la tela, porque el curso existe y has firmado un contrato y blablabla, y para empezar a mover el tema necesita pasta. Has perdido 4.000 y ahora tienes que gastarte más pasta, que no tienes, preguntas a los otros 14 y te dicen que si la cosa está clara sí, pero si no que gaste su pasta otro... Al final nunca pasa nada.

La solución es ir a la OCU, pero en realidad te ha dado lo que has comprado, un curso, no un negocio.

Los de CCC también te dicen que aprendiendo Alemán te irá muy bien en la vida. y nadie les denunció que yo sepa. Es como denunciar a AXE porque has comprado su desodorante y no te llueven las tías.


----------



## luismarple (5 Jun 2020)

Si le ha tangado a 3.500 tíos desesperados es muy fácil por pura estadística que entre esos haya alguno muy muy chungo, trastornao o vengativo.


----------



## luismarple (5 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> ¿Insinúas que cuando una supuesta estafa piramidal explota, los que fundaron la pirámide y están en lo alto desaparecen?
> 
> 
> 
> Mientras que duré la pirámide, nadie protesta, pero cuando explota, ¿los de abajo se empiezan a quejar?



No sé si Roberto Gamboa tiene como para largarse muy lejos.

Ha timado a 3.500 personas, asumamos que 4.000 leiros por cabeza: millón y medio. Medio millón se lo habrá gastado en comisiones a sus números dos y los timados que traen a otros pardillos. Si va por lo legal 200.000 de IVA, costes de promoción, campañas y tal, a nada que se funda 100 euros al día durante tres años que lleva, 100.000 leiros, viajes, eventos, congresos, mierdas varias para dar de comer a la secta... pongamos otros 100.000 en tres años.

Total limpios tras impuestos de beneficios y toda la vaina... medio millón como muchísimo y gracias.

Con medio kilo no puedes desaparecer para siempre.


----------



## Trollkien (5 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Mucho ojo con
> 
> Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa
> 
> ...



smoke coach and seller...


----------



## LoL LoL (5 Jun 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> No sé si Roberto Gamboa tiene como para largarse muy lejos.
> 
> Ha timado a 3.500 personas, asumamos que 4.000 leiros por cabeza: millón y medio. Medio millón se lo habrá gastado en comisiones a sus números dos y los timados que traen a otros pardillos. Si va por lo legal 200.000 de IVA, costes de promoción, campañas y tal, a nada que se funda 100 euros al día durante tres años que lleva, 100.000 leiros, viajes, eventos, congresos, mierdas varias para dar de comer a la secta... pongamos otros 100.000 en tres años.
> 
> ...



Revisa las matemáticas.


----------



## El Disidente (6 Jun 2020)

Seguimos sumando timo para la estafa en la delincuencia del mentiroso posicionamiento de palabras clave de un curso deficiente para deficientes?


----------



## LoL LoL (7 Jun 2020)

El Disidente dijo:


> Seguimos sumando timo para la estafa en la delincuencia del mentiroso posicionamiento de palabras clave de un curso deficiente para deficientes?




¿ Por que no compras el curso y te metes dentro de el, y lo investigas desde dentro ?


----------



## El Disidente (7 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> ¿ Por que no compras el curso y te metes dentro de el, y lo investigas desde dentro ?



Por qué debería ser yo el primer retrasado mental que le regale 4000€ a un desgraciado con una vida basada en la mentira?


----------



## LoL LoL (8 Jun 2020)

Watch this story by Roberto Gamboa on Instagram before it disappears.


----------



## judd80f_u861m (9 Jun 2020)

Lo poco que ví de este señor da verguenza, ví un curso suyo tras pagar en una conjunta y no lo subí xq daba verguenza ajena.


----------



## PhantomX (11 Jun 2020)

menos el de roberto gamboa... su curso parece que es anti-pirata


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Jun 2020)

judd80f_u861m dijo:


> Lo poco que ví de este señor da verguenza, ví un curso suyo tras pagar en una conjunta y no lo subí xq daba verguenza ajena.



Qué es una conjunta?


----------



## miau2020 (11 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Qué es una conjunta?



pagar una suscripcion entre varios.


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Jun 2020)

miau2020 dijo:


> pagar una suscripcion entre varios.




Claro, haces eso, y Roberto Gamboa te mete un pleito....


----------



## miau2020 (11 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Claro, haces eso, y Roberto Gamboa te mete un pleito....



yo solo respondi a la pregunta del compi de que es una conjunta.
saludos.


----------



## LoL LoL (11 Jun 2020)

miau2020 dijo:


> yo solo respondi a la pregunta del compi de que es una conjunta.
> saludos.



Pero, vos sos cliente o alumno de Roberto Gamboa ?


----------



## Zotal (11 Jun 2020)

dan_bremen dijo:


> Perdón por el reflote pero ahora está el tema candente porque va a salir otra edición del curso y salen anuncios hasta en la sopa :-D Yo sé de varias personas que lo han hecho y a pesar de ser carillo se consiguen resultados. Están ahora en pleno lanzamiento, yo me apunté >>aquí<< que es donde están dando ahora el entrenamiento gratuito.



Yo perdí casi toda la plata en el link que usted ceñala, la trola va a por los ignorantez como nosotros.

No se los recomiendo hermano huyan como arma que prende el diablo lo llevare a juisio dan_bremen


----------



## miau2020 (11 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Pero, vos sos cliente o alumno de Roberto Gamboa ?



el concepto " conjunta" no es invento de roberto gamboa.
saludos.


----------



## LoL LoL (12 Jun 2020)

miau2020 dijo:


> el concepto " conjunta" no es invento de roberto gamboa.
> saludos.



Dime?


----------



## El Disidente (12 Jun 2020)

miau2020 dijo:


> yo solo respondi a la pregunta del compi de que es una conjunta.
> saludos.



Ojalá lo subieras para reirnos juntos con fundamento.


----------



## miau2020 (13 Jun 2020)

El Disidente dijo:


> Ojalá lo subieras para reirnos juntos con fundamento.



si yo no lo tengo.


----------



## LoL LoL (13 Jun 2020)

Roberto Gamboa ha vendido sus cursos a más de 3500 personas y no ninguno se ha quejado, es todo muy muy raro.

Instituto de Tráfico Online


----------



## LoL LoL (13 Jun 2020)

Internauto dijo:


> ¿ Como puedo opinar sobre Roberto Gamboa y su Instituto de Tráfico Online ?
> 
> Quiero trabajar viajando y vivir en la playa!
> 
> Instituto de Tráfico Online



Google Maps?


----------



## cursosbaratos (15 Jun 2020)

Aqui os dejo el curso de Roberto Gamboa por *5$
Cursos por 5~$*


----------



## casiloveo (15 Jun 2020)

Parece que les han dado una plantilla para las opiniones y les han dicho "podéis cambiar algunas palabras de sitio, pero nada más".


----------



## luismarple (15 Jun 2020)

Internauto dijo:


> Todas las opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa y sobre su Instituto de Tráfico Online
> 
> Miren esto es oficial de Google.
> 
> ...



Esa reseña lleva seis días, y mi pronóstico es que durará lo que tarden en ponerle a parir los que han caido en su trampa


----------



## luismarple (15 Jun 2020)

El instituto este está en la calle san mariano 19, 3A. Un sitio de gran solera empresarial, solo hay que ver el portal en el google street view. Es tan cutre que no le da ni para una oficina en un sitio potable.

Google Maps

No se puede ser más cutre, señores.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 Jun 2020)

Si,Roberto Gamboa es un estafador.
Además tiene conexiones con la mafia albanokosovar y chechena. 
Por eso ahora vive en la costa del sol.
Donde viven todos los líderes mafiosos.
Roberto Gamboa no es trigo limpio.


----------



## salvaavf (16 Jun 2020)

http://www.cursotraffickerdigital.com/


----------



## DigitalMarketer (17 Jun 2020)

Roberto Gamboa convence a divorciadas cincuentonas sin puta idea de internet de que les pague 4000€ para ser traffickers digitales.


----------



## luismarple (17 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Roberto Gamboa convence a divorciadas cincuentonas sin puta idea de internet de que les pague 4000€ para ser traffickers digitales.



No es un estafador.... es un buen comercial de un producto tremendamente sobrevalorado, el cual genera unas expectativas que no cumple.

Vamos, que podía estar haciendo el nazareno en un polígono de la N-1 o el tocomocho a la salida de un hogar del jubilao pero prefirió dedicarse a esto.


----------



## luismarple (17 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Roberto Gamboa convence a divorciadas cincuentonas sin puta idea de internet de que les pague 4000€ para ser traffickers digitales.



Es muy triste. Ves los videos de hace un año de la peña que entró en su tinglado, buscas los nombres y cuando encuentras su linkedin han sido comerciales de herbal life, vendedores de nosequé tinglado a puerta fría, comerciales de iberdrola.... todos así.


----------



## casiloveo (17 Jun 2020)

Es muy triste, realmente.
Se aprovecha de la necesidad de la gente.


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Mucho ojo con
> 
> Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa
> 
> ...


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

Hola!
Ojalá te hubiera leido antessss!!!!!!!!!!!!



DigitalMarketer dijo:


> No caigáis en la trampa. El curso no vale los 4000€ que se pagan, ni 2000€ ni 500...
> Todo lo que enseñan se puede aprender gratis en la certificación de Facebook Blueprint, leyendo el blog de Jon Loomer y algunos más
> Si no merece la pena....¿Por qué los alumnos que lo han finalizado no se quejan?
> Pues porque los han enganchado bien y les han ofrecido ser parte del programa de afiliados, que básicamente consiste en hablar bien de ellos, promocionar el curso con su enlace de afiliados y si un par de pardillos más pican pues te ganas unos cuantos miles.
> ...



Ojala


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

dan_bremen dijo:


> ¿Has hecho el curso para poder opinar? porque si no lo has hecho, que va a ser que no ¿en qué te basas?



Yo estoy haciendo el curso y es una basofia....quiero mi dinero de vuelta...


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

Isabel 4444 dijo:


> Este ha subido rápido como la espuma gracias a la ayuda del grupito chupipandi (yo te ayudo tú me ayudas), es decir, Gamboa, Ángel Alegre, Javier Elices, Maider Tomasena, Baixas y Vilma Núñez, esta última ahora ha montado una academia con Elices y Tomasena. A ver..,, todo esto estaría muy bien si no se tratase de personas a las que no le interesa que los alumnos aprendan. Todos venden sus cursitos a más de 500 euros y no valen tanto. Esta es la forma rápida de ganar dinero hoy en día. Todos los cursos a 597....y ahora están compitiendo por pasar el cupo de los 3000 euros por curso ( Gamboa y Elices)..... es decir, formación para inconscientes y la chupipandi acabará cayendo en picado en cuanto la Peña se espabile.



Tienes toda la razon...la Tomasena es una estafa. La tipa habla sin tomar aire diciendo gilipolleces que se encuentran en cualquier web. Me he quejado y me han respondido que "se toman muy en serio" mi queja. Pero de la plata ni pío. Y sí, son amigos de Gamboa, etc.


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

Graciela1234 dijo:


> Hola!
> Ojalá te hubiera leido antessss!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ojala



Tal cual el curso estaba bien por €500...luego copia todo lo que dice el gringo Russell de clickfunnels....así cualquiera...


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

lukakakakaka dijo:


> Pero el da mucho amor, mira El amor - Instituto de Tráfico Online
> 
> Todos sus alumnos hablan maravillas, nadie se queja



Yo soy alumna y no lo recomiendo ni en pedo


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

hulkk dijo:


> Donde están las Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa ????
> 
> Se han borrado ¿?



Yo soy alumna...guardate tu dinero y mira tutoriales en google ads, facebook y youtube que son gratuitos


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

lukakakakaka dijo:


> Pero el da mucho amor, mira El amor - Instituto de Tráfico Online
> 
> Todos sus alumnos hablan maravillas, nadie se queja



eso es mentira nosotros alumnos estamos a las puteadas


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

PhantomX dijo:


> Pero que culpa tiene el perro?



es discipulo suyo y le ha creado las campañas


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Roberto Gamboa
> 
> Respuesta de Lucas Marti a ¿Merece la pena hacer un Master de Trafficker Digital? - Quora



no ni en pedo gastar 4000 euros en eso...yo no sé como voy a recuperar esa plata


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> Madre mia....
> Menuda secta soporífera. Yo fui trafficker durante 8 años desde el 2008 (trafficker de ad server en soporte y en agencia de medios). Me descojono con que diga que "es una_ profesión nueva_", cuando lleva más de 15 años. Es un trabajo bastante estresante que además se tarda más de un año en aprender bien y en cambio constante, aunque si eres bueno y reconocido en el sector como senior o responsable de ADops puedes ganar hasta 60k anuales en la actualidad. La mayoria de las campañas eran un *desastre absoluto* aunque a los anunciantes les daba igual ya que se tenian que gastar el prespuesto en online sí o sí. La tremenda realidad que aprendí estos años es que en general además la publicidad en internet a resultados* NO FUNCIONA*. He tenido campañas a CPL,a a CPC, CPA, email marketing social media de todo tipo y tenían un ROI positivo 1 de cada 20. Me quedo ojiplático cuando salen videos de este señor con cincuentonas desempleadas, veinteñeras esteciennes, camioneros y diversos inmigrantes venezolanos hablando de cómo están reventando las ventas y que no dan a basto con más clientes... *todo mentira*. De lo del cambio de vida que propone este señor ya es que es de traca. En realidad lo que ha creado es una *comunidad absurda borreguil *donde la *critica y la autocritica es CERO.* Un master además es una *titulación oficial* en un centro de estudios, donde además tienes que hacer un examen de ingreso y tienes que tener mínimo una licenciatura y en muchos hasta un B2 de ingés acreditado. Este señor tiene un piso en Canillejas. Gran programa de a*filiados-timados-borregos *que tiene con sus alumnos y exalumnos. Tampoco se menciona en ningún sitio el pequeño tema de *darse de alta de autónomos* parar facturar y me lleva a preguntarme si esa gente factura a sus clientes en sus carnes prietas (mucho sobrepeso entre todos los traffckers por lo que he visto). Confunde en todos los videos facturación con retorno de inversión. Todos los nuevos alumnos se hacen un nuevo perfil de Instagram diciendo que son alumnos del "master" mencionandolo con el link en la descripción de la bio - *mismas fotos, mismos videos, mismos comentarios y mensajes al subconsciente (con faltas de ortagrafía y errones gramaticales)* mismos hastags... (supongo que ahí empieza ya el *negocio multinivel*). Las empresas serias que buscan buenos traffickers que los hay y muchos afortunadamente ya están alerta de este virus que corre por Internet y *directamente descartan *a estos pobres incautos que hacen el cursito este de 5 meses y *5.000 euros* y ya se ponen el apellido de trafficker. Me ha llegado que muchos de ellos se apuntan desesperados a las ofertas serias que de vez en cuando salen en los portales de empleo, aunque como en todo, en la reducida comunidad de traffickers buenos y serios, las ofertas se las pasan de unos a otros como viví yo durante 8 años. La mayoria menciona que además no dan a basto con clientes y oh sorpresa! ves a los mismos anunciándose en *milanuncios* como desesperados. Larga vida y muchos éxitos al señor Gamboa.
> 
> Master Roberto Gamboa opiniones
> ...



Todo lo que dices es verdad! Es un timo para los alumnos pensar que vamos a poder vivir dignamente de eso...


----------



## Graciela1234 (26 Jun 2020)

hulkk dijo:


> Como podemos confirmar que lo que dices es verdad ? eres alumna de verdad ?
> 
> A ver, cual es la url de acceso a panel de alumnos ?



Hulkk
A ver...por mí pues gastate tus eurillos. Yo sí se quien soy. Y ahora que lo pienso debes ser alguno de los seguidores de Gamboa. Es más...
Lo que sí tengo claro es que seguramente eres el director de tutores del pseudomaster, uno que antes de currar de esto, usaba barba larga y vivia con el Dalai Lama. Este secretillo lo sabemos quienes tuvimos que fumarnos un discursillo de este tipillo.


----------



## casiloveo (26 Jun 2020)

hulkk dijo:


> Como podemos confirmar que lo que dices es verdad ? eres alumna de verdad ?
> A ver, cual es la url de acceso a panel de alumnos ?



Yo creo que si no fuese alumna, ¿para qué iba a contar todo eso?, ¿qué iba a ganar contando las cosas malas de ese curso?
No gana nada contando lo malo, así que por lógica, es de creer.

Lo que no es creible es que digan que es un gran curso, que ganas mucho y trabajas poco, etc. Eso sí que habría que demostrarlo de alguna forma.
Es mi opinión.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (26 Jun 2020)

hulkk dijo:


> A ver, cual es la url de acceso a panel de alumnos ?



Ui te has registrado hoy especialmente para meter aquí mensajes verdad?
¿Quién eres?
Roberto Gamboa?
Uno de sus afiliados?


----------



## kikelab (27 Jun 2020)

Graciela1234 dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo el curso y es una basofia....quiero mi dinero de vuelta...



Buenas tardes nos podrias dar un opinion mas extensa
saludos


----------



## luismarple (27 Jun 2020)

El Roberto Gamboa este está forrado, le va de maravilla, es un tío con mucho éxito... y no es capaz de ponerse una puta pelambrera en condiciones!!! que cada video está más calvo!! de cuando empieza el master a cuando termina se ha deforestado más que el Amazonas!!!!

Coge un video de hace un año y el último que ha subido y el pobre parece que le han rapao.


----------



## luismarple (27 Jun 2020)

El curso es una mierda? sí.
Puede ser denunciado por estafa? lo dudo.

Cuando pagas te mandará un contratillo donde explica lo que te vende ,y si él te da lo que dice que vende, no te está estafando. Otra cosa es que venda a 4.000 algo que vale 100. Pero eso también lo hacen con la ropa de marca y nadie llama estafadores a los de las tiendas que venden vaqueros de 2.000 euros, o champanes de 3.000 o colonias de 300, en cuya elaboración no se dejan ni el 5% del coste del producto al cliente.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Jun 2020)

hulkk dijo:


> No me gustan los sistemas piramidales
> 
> Esto es piramidal ?



Te registraste solo para hacer públicidad de Roberto Gamboa, tío, das pena.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Jun 2020)

El enano calvo del marketing digital que hacía anuncios de potitos cuando era niño.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Jun 2020)

hulkk dijo:


> Más de 3500 alumnos han pagado 4500 euros.
> 
> Eso son más de 12 millones de euros.
> 
> ...



Es que no lo han pagado.
No tienen 3500 clientes.


----------



## SardinasC (28 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Es que no lo han pagado.
> No tienen 3500 clientes.



Cómo lo sabes ?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (28 Jun 2020)

Todos los que me estáis respondiendo son perfiles nuevos creados especialmente para intentar defender a Roberto Gamboa. Patético.


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

Roberto Gamboa!! Si has ganado tanta pasta por qué sigues tan calvo????


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

*Roberto Gamboa es un hombre que no existe en un mundo lleno de peligros*. Un joven solitario embarcado en una cruzada para salvar la causa de los inocentes, los indefensos, los débiles, dentro de un *mundo* de criminales que operan al margen de la ley.


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

Como seas generación logse igual no te aclara nada.


----------



## Manzanares (28 Jun 2020)

Cuidado @Sr.Mortimer , es un follacabras mierdaseka y fracasado al que nadie hace caso, no quiere que la gente sepa lo que hacen los inmis.

Además él mismo admite que te van los travelos (ver más abajo).

@Sr.Mortimer vete a tu hilo a defender a la moronegrada hijo de mil padres, que no lo haces por convicción sino por vicio .


Y luego @Sr.Mortimer, a follar travelos que tu mismo dices frecuentar como buen viejo verde fracasado enfermo follacabras que eres:


----------



## PEZKO (28 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Todos los que me estáis respondiendo son perfiles nuevos creados especialmente para intentar defender a Roberto Gamboa. Patético.



Esa gestión de su reputación online tan chapucera, simplona e infantil ya debería bastar no sólo para huir de él, sino para animar a denunciar. Desgraciadamente para unos, y afortunadamente para otros, siempre habrá pardillos que se crean las palabras de mesías llenos de promesas, pensando que ellos también pueden tener una vida de videoclip. 

Más viejo que el timo de la estampita... y la gente sigue cayendo.


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

Yo no tengo el coche fantástico... pero he tuneado el GPS para que cada indicación la termine diciendo "maikel". Algo es algo, no?


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

Corso Demene dijo:


> Pero el da mucho amor, mira El amor - Instituto de Tráfico Online
> 
> Todos sus alumnos hablan maravillas, nadie se queja es todo muy raro..
> 
> Solo se quejan los que no han hecho el curso!!!!



Y cuando un alumno se queja enseguida vienen trolls a tirarle de la lengua a ver si descubren quién es para recordarle que firmó un contrato de confidencialidad, no puede decir ni miau y a ver si la vamos a tener en los juzgados.


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

hulkk dijo:


> Solo se quejan los que no tienen 4500 euros para hacer el curso.



Tu opinión me resultaría más creible si no te hubieses abierto un perfil anteayer y de tus 21 mensajes no fuesen la mitad sobre Roberto Gamboa en plan neutro-positivo y el resto sobre otros trafikers poníendolos a parir.


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

Ya, pero eso no lo sabe el común de sus clientes. Y a cualquier anónimo que le llega un burofax de un despacho de abogados se le caen las pelotas al suelo. Con eso también juega el Gamboa este.


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

Corso Demene dijo:


> Es piramidal o no?



Es.... trapezoidal. Él te vende el curso y si tú consigues traer a alguien te da unas migajas. Pero todo va sobre el curso. Como una secta pero de tráfico online.

Por eso no se queja nadie, porque si te quejas no vas a conseguir vender el curso a nadie!


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

Que sí, que ya, que a mí también me parece de retrasado profundo caer en esa trampa, pero hay gente que cae. Y como te digo al común de los mortales si le toca las pelotas un abogado se pone firme.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (28 Jun 2020)

Además Roberto Gamboa es solo un aprendiz de Russell Brunson.
Quien quiera aprender "lo que enseña" Roberto, que lo haga con el original, que por cierto tiene cientos de vídeos gratuitos.

Roberto Gamboa es un intento paco de mierda de ser Russell Brunson.


----------



## luismarple (28 Jun 2020)

Corso Demene dijo:


> Quieres decir que hasta que no explote la piramidal no se quejará nadie por que mientras estan dentro quieren que la piramide sigue creciendo debajo suya y asi ganar pasta ?



Para qué me lo preguntas a mí pudiéndoselo preguntar a Roberto Gamboa?? eres él o uno de sus mariachis???


----------



## Dalasssssssssssssssssss (29 Jun 2020)

Pero quieres decir que hasta que no explote la piramidal no se quejará nadie por que mientras estan dentro quieren que la piramide sigue creciendo debajo suya y asi ganar pasta ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Jun 2020)




----------



## Supertrafiquer (1 Jul 2020)

Yo he sido uno de esos retrasados y gilipollas que hice el Master de Trafficker el año pasado. 

Puedo confirmar todo lo que estáis diciendo.

Roberto Gamboa es un estafador encubierto.

Ha montado un curso que técnicamente y de uso práctico tiene un 5 % y el 95 restante es humo, contenido de relleno, contenid reciclado, clases motivacionales baratas, departamentos motivacionales baratos y un sinfín de historias de marketing americano que a un año vista no sé todavía ni cómo he podido caer.

No sé si vos Boberto tendrá algún de espionaje y este comentario acabará siendo borrado pero quien ha estado dentro del Master lo sabe. Eso no vale 5000 € ni harto de vino.

Te plantea una nueva profesión que se basa en hacerle la publicidad a negocios locales obligándoles a que hagan una oferta que les dejé sin margen para luego tu cobrarles una mensualidad. Y encima te dicen que los negocios que no aceptan eso son malos clientes y que deberías ir a por los buenos, que ellos se pierden la oportunidad.

Al final te das cuenta que solo puedes dar servicios a negocios online que sepan de qué va la publicidad pero desgraciadamente eso es muy complicado, hay muy pocos y la competencia es brutal.

Yo mismo he visto en los miles de grupos de WhatsApp y de Telegram que tenemos como la gente se pelea por las comisiones como sabandijas.

Espero haber aportado mi granito de arena y solo os pido un poquito de respeto para los gilipollas que caímos en la trampa.

Un abrazo a todos.

En fin todo muy muy triste.

Espero haber aportado mi granito de arena y solo os pido un poquito de respeto para los gilipollas que caímos en la trampa. 

Un abrazo


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Jul 2020)

Roberto Gamboa es un shemale mal acabao.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Jul 2020)

Supertrafiquer dijo:


> Yo he sido uno de esos retrasados y gilipollas que hice el Master de Trafficker el año pasado.
> 
> Puedo confirmar todo lo que estáis diciendo.
> 
> ...



Si te sientes estafado deberías reclamar a tu tarjeta, pueden llegarte a devolver transacciones de más de 6 meses.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Jul 2020)

Supertrafiquer dijo:


> Yo he sido uno de esos retrasados y gilipollas que hice el Master de Trafficker el año pasado.
> 
> Puedo confirmar todo lo que estáis diciendo.
> 
> ...



Lo has descrito a la perfección.
Todo consiste en crearle la ilusión al comprador en que le van a cambiar la vida.
Roberto Gamboa es solo bueno vendiendo humo.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (1 Jul 2020)

Hace ya un año que lo hice. Al principio empecé super Motivado y con mucho esfuerzo conseguí tener algunos clientes.

Si hago cálculos podría hasta decir que he recuperado la inversión pero es que ha pasado un Añazo.

Solo he podido ganar lo que vale el curso o quizá un poco más pero en un AÑO remando acontracorriente y esforzándome un montón y quizá haciendo cosas diferentes de las que él decía Como el funnel AGC que consistia en grabar un video super cansino con un caso de un cliente para el cual trabajabas gratis a cambio pedirle que se dejase grabar en video hablando maravillas de ti.

Al final me cansé, he tomado otro camino que me parece mucho más viable y regalo lo de Trafficker para quien lo quiera comprar.


----------



## Informatico de Cadiz (3 Jul 2020)

Supertrafiquer dijo:


> Hace ya un año que lo hice. Al principio empecé super Motivado y con mucho esfuerzo conseguí tener algunos clientes.
> 
> Si hago cálculos podría hasta decir que he recuperado la inversión pero es que ha pasado un Añazo.
> 
> ...




No has recuperado la inversion, por que el tiempo, las horas, los impuestos, la cuota de autonomo etc, etc, mas los 4500 del master en un año, es mucho mas dinero mas dinero de gastos.... de los ingresos que habras tenido vendido servicios...
*
Has perdido tiempo y dinero ?*

Pero quieres decir que hasta que no explote la piramidal no se quejará nadie por que mientras estan dentro quieren que la piramide sigue creciendo debajo suya y asi ganar pasta ?


----------



## Rojelio Medio (3 Jul 2020)




----------



## Supertrafiquer (3 Jul 2020)

Informatico de Cadiz dijo:


> No has recuperado la inversión, por que el tiempo, las horas, los impuestos, la cuota de autonomo etc, etc, mas los 4500 del master en un año, es mucho mas dinero mas dinero de gastos.... de los ingresos que habras tenido vendido servicios...
> 
> *Has perdido tiempo y dinero ?*
> 
> Pero quieres decir que hasta que no explote la piramidal no se quejará nadie por que mientras están dentro quieren que la pirámide sigue creciendo debajo suya y así ganar pasta ?



Hablo aproximadamente. Contando los 50€ de la cuota de autónomo y los impuestos. También habré ganado algo más que lo que vale el "master". Pero la cuestión no es esa, para mi son minucias. Incluso el tiempo invertido no lo veo como un "fracaso", ya que me da una visión empresarial, una experiencia y un bagaje que me está sirviendo para otros proyecto que estoy montando. Para mi el tiempo perdido son otras cosas.

Pero repito que la cuestión no es esa, si no hacer creer a "amas de casa" que van a vivir en piloto automático desde la playa.

Saludos.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (3 Jul 2020)

A mi me la trae absolutamente al pairo como quedar. Lo único que me interesa es dar una opinión realista por si puedo ayudar a alguien a no cagarla.


----------



## Informatico de Cadiz (3 Jul 2020)

Supertrafiquer dijo:


> A mi me la trae absolutamente al pairo como quedar. Lo único que me interesa es dar una opinión realista por si puedo ayudar a alguien a no cagarla.



Cual es la url de acceso al master ?

Por que esos que has contado lo puede contar cualquiera auqnue no haya echo el curso ese... eso que has contado se sabe sin etrar dentro...


----------



## Gamboa (5 Jul 2020)

Cuando saldrá Roberto Gamboa ?

El "máster" de los señores en sudadera que inunda internet: ni máster, ni creado por los fundadores de Tesla y YouTube


----------



## Gamboa (5 Jul 2020)

Supertrafiquer dijo:


> A mi me la trae absolutamente al pairo como quedar. Lo único que me interesa es dar una opinión realista por si puedo ayudar a alguien a no cagarla.



Tu no has hecho el máster de Roberto Gamboa de Trafficker Digital.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (7 Jul 2020)

Gamboa dijo:


> Tu no has hecho el máster de Roberto Gamboa de Trafficker Digital.



El que no lo has hecho eres tu amigo. Cualquiera que lo haya hecho sabe perfectamente que estoy diciendo la verdad.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (7 Jul 2020)

Para los bocachanclas


----------



## Supertrafiquer (7 Jul 2020)

Más que subnormal, inocente, crédulo, llámalo como quieras...

Para lo que sí hay ser bastante subnormal es para no apreciar consejos reales (el primero que has visto en tu vida) y para no saber que la cuota de autónomos tiene precio reducido el primer año.


----------



## ulipulido (7 Jul 2020)

Supertrafiquer dijo:


> Más que subnormal, inocente, crédulo, llámalo como quieras...
> 
> Para lo que sí hay ser bastante subnormal es para no apreciar consejos reales (el primero que has visto en tu vida) y para no saber que la cuota de autónomos tiene precio reducido el primer año.



Ya 3 creo, pero a 50 cholos solo el primero. Este foro está lleno de expertos casapapis en su doritocueva. No te preocupes, por lo menos te honra contarlo, todos nos equivocamos y de esas cagadas se aprende


----------



## bric (8 Jul 2020)

El de Bolsa dijo:


> De quien es http://www.cursotraffickerdigital.com/ ?



estafa seo gamboa


Calopez haz algo. Este subforo esta en manos de los gamboaianos del séptimo engaño....


----------



## Supertrafiquer (8 Jul 2020)

Bolsamaniaco007 dijo:


> Tu no has hecho el máster de Roberto Gamboa.



Si aún tuvieras el más mínimo interés de si lo que digo es verdad, grabaría un vídeo para cerrarte el pico.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (8 Jul 2020)

Nada que no sepamos y que no haya dicho yo ya.


----------



## luismarple (8 Jul 2020)

Bolsamaniaco007 dijo:


> Tu no has hecho el máster de Roberto Gamboa.



Cómo lo sabes?


----------



## luismarple (9 Jul 2020)

Bolsamaniaco007 dijo:


> Cual es la url de acceso al máster ? al login del panel interno ?



Hola Roberto!! Qué tal todo?? Oye, una pregunta: tu eres calvo calvo o calvo de pelo fino?


----------



## Supertrafiquer (9 Jul 2020)

Bolsamaniaco007 dijo:


> Cual es la url de acceso al máster ? al login del panel interno ?



https://master2.institutotraficoonl...redirect_to=/cursos/formacion-complementaria/


----------



## Bronce (9 Jul 2020)

Que pena da el foro que dejen este tipo de spam por aqui. 
Todo cuentas recien creadas diciendo gilipolleces.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (10 Jul 2020)

TraffickerEstafado dijo:


> por cierto, y si, soy un ignorante. ME PODÉIS EXPLICAR POR QUÉ ES UNA ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL? SOBRE TODO PARA PODER ACTUAR Y ESTAR BIEN ASESORADO. GRACIAS



Hola. Conforme te iba leyendo se me iban saltando las lágrimas. TODO tal cual lo cuentas. Lo del espabilismo es de vergüenza. La típica excusa para que no les satures el departamento de "tutores". Traffickers de ediciones anteriores que se dejaron comprar para estar en el ITO al lado del todopoderoso Boberto.

Y qué me dices del Trafficker club? 400 pavos al año para que suban cada 2 meses un caso de "éxito" reciclado de pura potra y encima el tío super contento.

No has formado ya a más 3000 traffickers? Y sólo tienes 10-15 casos de éxito? En serio?

Pero es que ya tema "caso de éxito".... Como le puedes llamar caso de éxito si debería ser el pan de cada día, que para eso me has formado!!, ¿no? Es que encima se ríe en nuestra cara.

Que manera de tomar el pelo a la gente

En fin compañero si quieres que miremos el tema piramidal y hagamos algo al respecto puedes poner en contacto conmigo.

Saludos


----------



## casiloveo (10 Jul 2020)

Deberíais uniros los afectados del timo de ese señor, presentar una demanda colectiva. Hablar con alguien de la prensa que ponga la noticia en primera plana, hacer ruido, lo más que podáis. Al menos, aunque no consiguiérais la devolución de vuestro dinero (que no del tiempo y el esfuerzo), serviría para que otras personas no caigan en el timo, porque la mayoría son personas que están desesperadas, que invierten sus ahorros, que piden préstamos a familiares, amigos e incluso a entidades financieras, para hacer el dichoso curso/timo.
En mi caso, estuve a punto de caer, bueno, mi esposa, pero por una casualidad divina visitaba este foro justo en el momento en el que ella hablaba por teléfono con la persona que le estaba explicando algo (por lo que había pagado ya 120 euros, aproximadamente) y oí la palabra "gamboa". Se me pusieron los pelos de punta, salí rápido y le hice señas para que cortara de hablar y explicarle quién es este señor y qué hace.
Por suerte conseguimos que le devolvieran esos 120 euros, aunque ella no estaba muy segura de haber actuado bien, seguía pensando que era una gran oportunidad y que en pocos meses estaría ganando un buen dinero. Ella estaba ya desesperada porque lleva años sin trabajo y yo justo también estaba sin trabajo desde hacía unos meses, así que iba a pedir un crédito para pagar ese curso.
Por "suerte" seguimos en el paro, pero al menos no debemos 4 o 5 mil euros al banco.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (10 Jul 2020)

casiloveo dijo:


> Deberíais uniros los afectados del timo de ese señor, presentar una demanda colectiva. Hablar con alguien de la prensa que ponga la noticia en primera plana, hacer ruido, lo más que podáis. Al menos, aunque no consiguiérais la devolución de vuestro dinero (que no del tiempo y el esfuerzo), serviría para que otras personas no caigan en el timo, porque la mayoría son personas que están desesperadas, que invierten sus ahorros, que piden préstamos a familiares, amigos e incluso a entidades financieras, para hacer el dichoso curso/timo.
> En mi caso, estuve a punto de caer, bueno, mi esposa, pero por una casualidad divina visitaba este foro justo en el momento en el que ella hablaba por teléfono con la persona que le estaba explicando algo (por lo que había pagado ya 120 euros, aproximadamente) y oí la palabra "gamboa". Se me pusieron los pelos de punta, salí rápido y le hice señas para que cortara de hablar y explicarle quién es este señor y qué hace.
> Por suerte conseguimos que le devolvieran esos 120 euros, aunque ella no estaba muy segura de haber actuado bien, seguía pensando que era una gran oportunidad y que en pocos meses estaría ganando un buen dinero. Ella estaba ya desesperada porque lleva años sin trabajo y yo justo también estaba sin trabajo desde hacía unos meses, así que iba a pedir un crédito para pagar ese curso.
> Por "suerte" seguimos en el paro, pero al menos no debemos 4 o 5 mil euros al banco.



Bufff... pues no veas de la que se libró tu mujer. Me alegro por vosotros 2 y a ver si os mejora la situación. Ánimo.


----------



## Expat (10 Jul 2020)

Supertrafiquer dijo:


> Hola. Conforme te iba leyendo se me iban saltando las lágrimas. TODO tal cual lo cuentas. Lo del espabilismo es de vergüenza. La típica excusa para que no les satures el departamento de "tutores". Traffickers de ediciones anteriores que se dejaron comprar para estar en el ITO al lado del todopoderoso Boberto.
> 
> Y qué me dices del Trafficker club? 400 pavos al año para que suban cada 2 meses un caso de "éxito" reciclado de pura potra y encima el tío super contento.
> 
> ...



Que es eso del club? Otro timo del tipo ese?

Gracias por tu testimonio. Seguro que va a servir para que muchos incautos abran los ojos.


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (10 Jul 2020)

Hola a todos. Soy uno más de la edición 5 de éste "máster".

Y sí, otro incauto más que cayó en la trampa. Por qué nadie dice nada? Porque los comentarios de YouTube y redes sociales son quitados (ya van varios compañeros que mencionan eso), ya que hay empresas que se dedican a "limpiar" la reputación. Entonces cuando alguien busca referencias antes de empezar... No sale absolutamente nada, excepto gente con sitios webs (bastante extraños de por cierto) o páginas de Facebook supuestamente están trabajando de esto.

Los números que dió el compañero anterior son reales: manejan un aproximado de 2000 alumnos (por lo menos en esta edición), con unos 50 y algo de tutores y otra gente más encargada de la parte "emocional". En esto, cabe aclarar que no es toda gebte de mierda ni mucho menos, sino que en el medio hay gente que cree en lo que hace y no considera estar estafando a nadie. Así y todo, el sistema es una reverenda mierda y no vale ni un 10% de lo que cobran.

A la excelente descripción del compañero de esta misma edición, con la cuál estoy en todo de acuerdo ya que en mi experiencia pareciera que van armando el contenido a medida que lo van sacando de tan desprolijo y mal planificado que está, tengo que agregar que cada uno de los videos que componen el "máster" están filmados de la forma más cutre posible: ya sea con móvil o con una laptop, con micrófono de aire del mismo dispositivo (si, ni en eso son capaces de invertir).

Eso igual es un 5% de lo desagradable de todo. Lo peor es el constante manejo emocional que se quiere hacer para, siempre, transferir la responsabilidad al que está haciendo el curso y no ellos, que obviamente ya cobraron. De ahí que salgan con idioteces como el "espabilismo" (si no hubieran borrado comentarios en toda red social uno lo hubiera tenido antes de poner un duro en esto).

En fin. La verdad es que super molesto y hasta avergonzado de haber iniciado "el máster". Y por cierto, del retorno del dinero prometido si no hay resultados olvídense, ya que eso termina siendo "evaluado" una vez que finaliza todo este calvario de espera (en mi caso de espera de encontra una lección que realmente me valga la pena).

Me gustaría ver qué tiene para decir Gamboa o todos esos que postean idioteces y claramente vienen de parte del "instituto".

Ojalá que estos comentarios queden para que les baje el número de incautos, y que se termine este tipo de negocios de mierda.


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (10 Jul 2020)

Expat dijo:


> Que es eso del club? Otro timo del tipo ese?
> 
> Gracias por tu testimonio. Seguro que va a servir para que muchos incacutos abran los ojos.



El Club Trafficker es una baratija más en la que supuestamente te dan apoyo luego de que terminas lo otro y ya comienzas a trabajar de esto. Pero... Si en un curso no pudieron mantener el hilo del contenido y mucho menos cumplir con lo básico que se prometió... Cuando nadie sabe ni tu nombre despues de haber pagado 4300 + IVA... Qué más te puede prometer esta gente que no sea in-creible?

Ah. Y en realidad sale unos 990 y algo de pavos, pero te lo dejan a menos de 400. Muy "buena gente"...


----------



## Alberte (10 Jul 2020)

hola


Supertrafiquer dijo:


> Yo he sido uno de esos retrasados y gilipollas que hice el Master de Trafficker el año pasado.
> 
> Puedo confirmar todo lo que estáis diciendo.
> 
> ...



no puedes advertir con todo esta info en sus anuncios del Face? os amenazan?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (10 Jul 2020)

Alberte dijo:


> hola
> 
> 
> no puedes advertir con todo esta info en sus anuncios del Face? os amenazan?



Los borran al instante.
Recuerdo a una señora cincuentona quejándose en el anuncio de Gamboa y a las 2 horas ya no estaba.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Jul 2020)

Deberíais escribir a los 50 periódicos online más populares de España, explicando la estafa que se está llevando a cabo por parte de Roberto Gamboa.
Si al menos uno os hace caso, ya está.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Jul 2020)

jukec dijo:


> Pues su gran equipo...
> 
> 
> P.D Hablad con esta periodista:



Escribámosle todos a esta periodista recomendando investigar a Roberto Gamboa.


----------



## Expat (11 Jul 2020)

¿Cuánto tiempo lleva Gamboa dedicándose al marketing digital? ¿Sabéis como empezó y cuál ha sido su trayectoria? Es que me flipa que de la nada haya llegado a facturar las cantidades que gana hoy en día. Supongo que se supo arrimar de buenos colaboradores/socios a los que luego no tuvo reparos en dejar en la estacada. 

Como emprendedor admiro los casos de éxito excepto cuando se engaña y se usan técnicas digamos poco éticas, como es el caso de este sujeto.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Jul 2020)

Expat dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tiempo lleva Gamboa dedicándose al marketing digital? ¿Sabéis como empezó y cuál ha sido su trayectoria? Es que me flipa que de la nada haya llegado a facturar las cantidades que gana hoy en día. Supongo que se supo arrimar de buenos colaboradores/socios a los que luego no tuvo reparos en dejar en la estacada.
> 
> Como emprendedor admiro los casos de éxito excepto cuando se engaña y se usan técnicas digamos poco éticas, como es el caso de este sujeto.



Es diferente lo que gana y lo que ingresa.
Yo creo que se gasta cientos de miles de euros en publicidad.
Seguramente al año le quedará limpio 500.000, después de pagar impuestos (si los paga)
No está mal pero no es ningún genio.


----------



## Expat (11 Jul 2020)

TraffickerEstafado dijo:


> Y donde tributa? porque se rumorea que en Andorra.......



¿Viviendo en Málaga y antes en Madrid?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Jul 2020)

TraffickerEstafado dijo:


> Y donde tributa? porque se rumorea que en Andorra.......



Si hace eso podemos avisar a Hacienda y se le cae el poco pelo que le queda.
Vivir en Málaga y tributar en Andorra.
Deberíamos enviar una denuncia anónima también a Hacienda para que investigasen.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (11 Jul 2020)

Creamos un grupo de telegram para gestionarlo todo?


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (11 Jul 2020)

Supertrafiquer dijo:


> Creamos un grupo de telegram para gestionarlo todo?



Diría que cada uno haga todo lo que pueda (ya que en el medio puede haber gente de Gamborra, el que borra todo lo que no le gusta). 

Si los medios reciben diferentes mails de damnificados le van a dar más atención que sólo a uno, por muy organizado que esté.


----------



## kikelab (12 Jul 2020)

TraffickerEstafado dijo:


> Hola. Por fin me he decidido a escribir por aquí. Ante todo aceptaré todas vuestras críticas , pero es hora de hablar.
> 
> Soy alumno de la 5ª edición del "máster"- estafa de Roberto Gamboa.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias es importante escuchar a las personas que han hecho el curso y dan informacion sin necesidad de insultos muchas gracias tenia alguna duda del curso y ahora esta claro saludos


----------



## Kinder42 (12 Jul 2020)

Hola a todos: yo opto por enviar un ejército de trolls a su perfil de Ig y poner miles de comentarios de manera que todo el mundo note que "algo pasa", o incluso la tenga que cerrar.


----------



## brent (12 Jul 2020)

Hola, soy admin de un canal de youtube de gran visibilidad. Si existen estafados por este curso, que me avisen.


----------



## Fxxo (12 Jul 2020)

Esto está comenzando a tener visibilidad xD


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (13 Jul 2020)

SR_Malagueño dijo:


> Habéis hablado alguno con los periodistas ?
> 
> O solo era una estrategias para ver que alumno era el que estaba criticando ?



Hola. Disculpa. Pero de acuerdo a nuestras propias políticas de privacidad (mejores por lejos que las de ITO), no damos información de ese tipo a personas recién registradas. Ojalá que ITO disfrute el vértigo


----------



## luismarple (13 Jul 2020)

TraffickerEstafado dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Podemos hacer bastante más fuerza si actuamos por separado pero en la misma dirección. Os dejo los correos para que escribáis con el mismo objetivo.
> 
> *israelmcmerino@gmail.com
> 
> aplaza@eldiario.es *



Israel, querido.... que esto iba de mantenerte en el anonimato.


----------



## luismarple (13 Jul 2020)

Supongo que será alguien de algún periódico, porque el otro mail es de eldiario.es


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Jul 2020)

Por mi parte he enviado ya 14 emails a diferentes periódicos digitales.
He comenzado con periódicos "pequeños" tipo Elconfidencialdigital, valenciaplaza, etc
Para ver si estos prestan más atención a una noticia interesante e investigan.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Jul 2020)

Planeo enviar como 200 o 300 emails, he buscado listados de todos los diarios más populares de cada país de América Latina también.

Alguno nos escuchará.

A Gamboa se le va a caer el poco pelo que le queda.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (13 Jul 2020)

Habría que montar una "Plataforma de afectados" y hablar de ello en los principales foros de marketing digital y seo en español.

Saldrían casos de estafados a patadas.

Hay mucha gente que no dice ni pío por pura vergüenza de haber perdido así 4500€ y se siente indefensa.


----------



## luismarple (13 Jul 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Planeo enviar como 200 o 300 emails, he buscado listados de todos los diarios más populares de cada país de América Latina también.
> 
> Alguno nos escuchará.
> 
> A Gamboa se le va a caer el poco pelo que le queda.



Dispara a los periódicos grandes, no tengas miedo. Ahora que son todos de suscripción necesitan noticias jugosas, y este tipo de tinglados siempre vende.


----------



## Alberte (14 Jul 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Habría que montar una "Plataforma de afectados" y hablar de ello en los principales foros de marketing digital y seo en español.
> 
> Saldrían casos de estafados a patadas.
> 
> Hay mucha gente que no dice ni pío por pura vergüenza de haber perdido así 4500€ y se siente indefensa.



....en la mayoría de foros de marketing digital están "pringados" en mayor o menor medida como Gamboa -creo que es meterse en la boca del lobor. Aquí salieron muchos nombres, (y más que hay) si se investiga a fondo realmente es un entramado multinivel cruzado con varios "capos" a la cabeza. La idea es que piques con uno y acabes picando con los máximos posibles -es increíble como montan la liana- o si te ven con cualidades te meten en la "red". Una vez que te das cuenta de todo el circo y que has sido un auténtico pringao pasas tanta verguenza no vas a decir ni mu.

Da como mínimo para un especial de cuatro de equipo de investigación.

Lo dicho, Gamboa es solo una cabeza visible..........y no el más listo (ni mucho menos).

Yo doy conferencias a emprendedores y siempre les advierto de ello, pero hay que hilar muy fino para no meterse en un problema legal. Dónde acaba la responsabilidad individual y dónde empieza la manipulación y el engaño.....por esa regla de tres es bastante difícil ir contra una secta y esto se parece mucho.


----------



## El Disidente (14 Jul 2020)

Buenísimo el documental de Cuatro.


----------



## luismarple (14 Jul 2020)

con que el tipo ese meta un twit que posicione en las primeros puestos de "roberto gamboa opiniones" ya le va a hacer más daño que cualquier denuncia.


----------



## luismarple (14 Jul 2020)

Van a tener oficina física?? va a haber un sitio donde puedes ir a llamarles estafadores e hijosdeputa???

Para septiembre vuelven al piso de sus padres.


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (14 Jul 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Van a tener oficina física?? va a haber un sitio donde puedes ir a llamarles estafadores e hijosdeputa???
> 
> Para septiembre vuelven al piso de sus padres.



Jajajaja, ojalá se dé lo de que tenga que volver al piso de sus padres. Por cierto, ahora menciona que van a tener su primera oficina ("primera vez que tenemos nuestra oficina", pero si siempre dijo que tiene oficina hace bastante. 

Será que no se anota los guiones para recordarlos luego, que está señil o que miente tanto que ya no distingue entre realidad y ficción?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, el Roberto Gamboa tiene 42 tacos.
Hay que ser un sinvergüenza para andar así por la vida a los 42 añazos...

Habéis visto su Instagram?
Paco de mierda nivel Dios.
Sube vídeos con la chupipandi comiéndose un arroz negro.
Videos haciendo muecas en plan chica de Instagram.

Hay que ser un jodido psicópata para captar a gente de mente débil, estafarles miles de euros y que aún encima tengan que hacer el gilipollas así.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Jul 2020)

Exacto. Sus alumnos, los estafados.
Se dan cuenta que el único modo de recuperar el dinero es siguiéndole el juego a Gamboa y vendiendo el curso a cambio de una comisión.

Es decir, captar nuevos estafados.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, llevo enviados más de 40 emails a medios.

Joder, si nos organizamos entre 5-6 esto podría ser enorme.

Tenemos que destapar públicamente a este individuo.


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (16 Jul 2020)

Melissssaaa dijo:


> No mandas email dando toda la información, links etc.. de golpe, si no, seguramente el correo ni lo leará nadie o no te responderán....
> 
> 
> Tienes que enviar mails lanzando el anzuelo, para generar curiosidad y que te respondan.. o deriven tu email al periodista de turno... y te contactan ellos. si no, nadie va a publicar nada....




Melissssssa... que bueno que estés tan activa en el foro con apenas minutos de registrarte ( Trafficker Estafa Digital) , todos en el foro seguramente te lo agradecemos.


----------



## luismarple (16 Jul 2020)

Coño!! Un famoso del foro!! Un saludo Gamboa!!


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (16 Jul 2020)

A pedido del público: Con pelo y maquillaje! Jajajaja. 

Así y todo, no sé si soy yo o a vosotros os parece lo mismo, pero no le encuentro ningún tipo de sentido a los mensajes que envía la gente del ITO, no hubo uno que no me dejaran en estado de confusión: No saben redactar, no hablan el castellano o simplemente consiste en copiar frases que se dijeron y agregarle un signo de interrogación? 

En fin, si no se entiende qué quisieron decir ni cuando dicen: Hola. Es lógico que los trolls (O Roberto mismo mientras firma el contrato con la otra mano) sean incomprendidos también en su expresión. 

A propósito: Qué "máster" de mierda y falto de contenido (además de con 95% de cosas innecesarias), uno aprende mucho más en YouTube con gente que realmente sabe que lo que "enseña" esta gente. Son un desastre ( Roberto Gamboa - Trafficker - estafa piramidal )


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (16 Jul 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Coño!! Un famoso del foro!! Un saludo Gamboa!!



Igual creo que es mejor que sea tan maleducado y no salude. Porque sino te diría con voz de idiota riéndose: "Hola Trafficker..." Jajajajaja. 

Para él ya el humano y el trafficker son la misma cosa.


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (16 Jul 2020)

A propósito... hoy estoy recargado, alguien de casualidad tiene cuenta en Forocoches como para poder cursar una invitación y compartir mi humilde experiencia como usuario del "máster" en ruido digital también en ese foro? 

Si Don Gamboa anda por aquí... también puede invitarme, aunque dudo que pueda brindarme algo que me sirva. 

Muchas gracias por vuestra amable atención.


----------



## Kinder42 (16 Jul 2020)

a mi es que de verdad que los que hacen/han hecho el master de mierda ese que ni es marter ni es nada no me dan ninguna pena. Son todos super cutres, gente gorda y fea sin oficio ni beneficio que quieren trabajar desde la playa.
Así podiamos definir el master de mierda de ese calvo horrendo.

El Master de Roberto Gamboa es para personas cutres, gordas y feas que quieren trabajar desde la playa.
Y ademas opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


"Master de Roberto Gamboa"
"Roberto Gamboa Opiniones"
"ITO Trafficker"
"Roberto Gamboa Trafficker Digital"
"Roberto Gamboa Estafa Piramidal"
"Traffiker online opiniones"


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (16 Jul 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> a mi es que de verdad que los que hacen/han hecho el master de mierda ese que ni es marter ni es nada no me dan ninguna pena. Son todos super cutres, gente gorda y fea sin oficio ni beneficio que quieren trabajar desde la playa.
> Así podiamos definir el master de mierda de ese calvo horrendo.
> 
> El Master de Roberto Gamboa es para personas cutres, gordas y feas que quieren trabajar desde la playa.
> ...



Menos mal que a nadie le hace falta tu pena, jajajaja. 

Me voy a ver al espejo a ver si soy gordo y cutre, te sugiero hacer lo mismo por si acaso, no sea cosa que termines comprando algún curso similar, o bien trabajando 8 horas diarias en horario fijo, ya que en ese caso te debería de tener pena yo a tí. 

Así y todo... Estamos de acuerdo con que el "máster" es una mierda. 

Salud!


----------



## Kinder42 (16 Jul 2020)

OtroTraffickerEnojado dijo:


> Menos mal que a nadie le hace falta tu pena, jajajaja.
> 
> Me voy a ver al espejo a ver si soy gordo y cutre, te sugiero hacer lo mismo por si acaso, no sea cosa que termines comprando algún curso similar, o bien trabajando 8 horas diarias en horario fijo, ya que en ese caso te debería de tener pena yo a tí.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinder42 (16 Jul 2020)

OtroTraffickerEnojado dijo:


> Menos mal que a nadie le hace falta tu pena, jajajaja.
> 
> Me voy a ver al espejo a ver si soy gordo y cutre, te sugiero hacer lo mismo por si acaso, no sea cosa que termines comprando algún curso similar, o bien trabajando 8 horas diarias en horario fijo, ya que en ese caso te debería de tener pena yo a tí.
> 
> ...



ayyyy, y bueno.... eres sudamericano.
Bueno, eso lo explica todo.


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (16 Jul 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> ayyyy, y bueno.... eres sudamericano.
> Bueno, eso lo explica todo.



La verdad que sí, tu frase lo explica todo quillo, chacho, tronco, nen, chaval, carnal, perro, cuate, man, bro, pal, cara o como quieras que te diga: no estoy en tu contra y nadie lo está. Sólo que si atacas a los que están de tu lado... es sólo hacer ruido innecesario y a la gente que quiera aportar algo realmente relevante le daría más corte aún decirlo. 

Apelo a tu razón, sino sigue como gustes.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (16 Jul 2020)

Me parece muy triste que la gente de este hilo, a la cual les une al menos la temática, tenga que acabar en un intercambio de insultos sin sentido.

A veces la gente de los foros da cáncer. Y lo de "sudamericano tenias que ser" me parece lamentable.

Me gustaria ver si sois tan machitos de decíroslo a la cara.

Sigo diciendo que tendríamos que organizarnos fuera de aquí los que queramos tirar esto para adelante.

¿Sugerencias?


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (16 Jul 2020)

Ya somos varios que estamos en ello. Sólo que no queremos dar mucha info por aquí para que no venga oootra vez Gamboa a pegar palabras incoherentes y de paso enterarse antes de cómo viene la cosa.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (17 Jul 2020)

TraffickerEstafado dijo:


> Tu eres de la 4 Edición?



Soy de la tercera, de la que empezó a mediados de Mayo de el año pasado.


----------



## Supertrafiquer (17 Jul 2020)

He creado un canal de Telegram por si os interesa llevar esto adelante de manera seria, aquí tenéis el enlace:

Traffickers estafados

Sugerencia: Si queréis mantener vuestra privacidad, haced esto:


Dejad vuestro nombre de usuario vacío, no tengáis nada así: @cronobe, @miguel_troncoso, etc...
Cambiad *vuestro nombre y apellido en telegram.*
Sólo compartid vuestra foto con vuestros contactos, como indico en las imágenes adjuntas.
Si tenéis en la agenda de vuestro móvil *algún alumno del ITO*, os recomiendo cambiar vuestra foto de perfil, directamente.
Yo por mi parte dejo este foro que sólo veo vómitos de frustración, insultos gratuitos y prejuicios sin saber.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Kinder42 (17 Jul 2020)

yo estoy troleando en su perfil de ig como si no hubiera un mañana.
La verdad que me relaja bastante.

Unios!!


Y además opino que el Master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroido.


----------



## Kinder42 (17 Jul 2020)

De todas maneras (pienso) que ahora con un sitio fisico si va a tener oficina en Malaga, va a tener que buscarse un guardaespaldas el enano calvo de los huevos, porque como dijo uno de vosotros entre todos lo que ha estafado en cada edicion del master, con uno que este un poco mal de la cabeza tiene un mal dia va a alli y lo mata, y si cada edicion del Master tiene unos 2.000 estudiantes (daminificados) las probabilidades de que vaya un bakala o una maruja a reventarle la cabeza son bastante altas.

Solo espero vivir para verlo.

Y además opino que el master de Roberto Gamboa debe ser derroído.


----------



## Revoya Oficina Malaga (19 Jul 2020)

Cuando terminará la supuesta estafa piramidal de Roberto Gamboa!?


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (19 Jul 2020)

Revoya Oficina Malaga dijo:


> Cuando terminará la supuesta estafa piramidal de Roberto Gamboa!?



Cuándo la gente del calvo hará algo más productivo que copiar y pegar en un foro? Apestan.


----------



## Kinder42 (20 Jul 2020)

OtroTraffickerEnojado dijo:


> Cuándo la gente del calvo hará algo más productivo que copiar y pegar en un foro? Apestan.



Roberta Gamboa, vete a Turquia con todo el dinero que has estafado. Ademas es que tiene cara de enano coñón.
Se ve que es un acomplejado. Calvo y bajito.... no digás mas nada.


----------



## Kinder42 (21 Jul 2020)




----------



## Kinder42 (21 Jul 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 380522




Yo lo que quieren que alguien me esplique de donde sale esta gente por favor.

¿Me lo esplica alguien?


----------



## Kinder42 (22 Jul 2020)

Vergüenza ajena....

Muerta me quedo


----------



## maria maria maria (22 Jul 2020)




----------



## Kinder42 (23 Jul 2020)

Estudiar Medicina no, eso no.
Ser nativos digitales y trabajar en la playa siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii eso siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii siiiiiiiiii siiiiiiiiiiiii, juntos somos mas fuerteesssssss. los traffikerssssssss

SECTA DE TARADOS

Y además opino que Roberto Gamboa debería de estar en la cárcel


----------



## Kinder42 (25 Jul 2020)

Dios que grima


----------



## luismarple (25 Jul 2020)

Si el chiquillo le llega a poner un poco más de ganas y dice el texto rapeando ya lo habría bordao.


----------



## luismarple (25 Jul 2020)

Kinder42 dijo:


> Dios que grima



Ahora hace tomas por la tarde, con menos luz y se enfoca desde más abajo para que no le brille tanto el cebollino, que lo tiene deforestao!!!


----------



## luismarple (29 Jul 2020)

Malaga Oficina dijo:


> Pero es estafa piramidal ?



No no, no es una estafa piramidal, tranquilo...


Su estafa es trapezoidal.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Ago 2020)

Me acaba de salir de nuevo una de sus publicidades en Facebook.

La gente ya no se calla las cosas.

Pero claro, a las dos horas habrán borrado el comentario negativo como siempre hacen.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Ago 2020)

Me hizo gracia que el inicio del anuncio sea:
¿Te suena mi cara?

Seguramente muchos de los que han pagado los 4000€ + IVA tengan pesadillas con su cara.


----------



## luismarple (1 Ago 2020)

Claro, como se parece a Iniesta...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (1 Ago 2020)

Atención, han decidido subir 500€ más el precio.
Ahora son 4800€ + IVA

Jojojo eso es lo que se llama una huida hacia adelante.


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (28 Ago 2020)

Hola a todos. Un humilde aporte a la Semana anti Trafficker:



Si lo pueden hacer rolar para que se posicione... Mucho mejor. Para los estúpidos agentes del calvo, o el calvo mismo... Esto se esparcirá como pólvora. No me gustó que borraras el otro hilo. Así que chupala. Con todo respeto.


----------



## FemaleMonkey (30 Ago 2020)

Eso de traffiker... suena a traficante.


----------



## Madridefed (30 Ago 2020)

Por que se hace pasar por profesor y docente y ofrece un máster y tiene un instituto? 

Es una secta o estafa piramidal o no?


----------



## Thundercat (31 Ago 2020)

Le está yendo de puta madre a este tío, o por lo menos hace mucho ruido


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (31 Ago 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Atención, han decidido subir 500€ más el precio.
> Ahora son 4800€ + IVA
> 
> Jojojo eso es lo que se llama una huida hacia adelante.



Y pone que 5300 euros es un precio "reducido". Joder, pues si llega a ser caro...


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (8 Sep 2020)

Bueno... El Calvo lo ha hecho de nuevo, ha bajado el video anterior. Aquí les paso una previa del próximo movimiento:


----------



## luismarple (15 Sep 2020)

No sé, han tumbado el hilo, se han dado cuenta de que nos hemos dado cuenta... y lo han vuelto a poner.

Aunque ahora si pones en google "opiniones sobre roberto gamboa" este hilo ha caído bastante.

Os invito a todos a ir un momentito a google, poner "opiniones sobre roberto gamboa" y pinchar en el resultado de burbuja para que google vea que somos relevantes.

Por joder, más que nada.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Sep 2020)

Que vergüenza los de los stories llenos de júbilo por hacer rico al mierda este

Por cierto, esta mañana toda la publicidad de instagram de coaches y traffickers vendiendo cursos

Debe ser el timo del trabaje desde casa ensobrando 2.0 (que era imprimir una letter de publi de ganar dinero desde casa y mandar cartas a conocidos o un listado que la empresa te proporcionaba). Esto suena a lo mismo pero en versión digital y usando redes sociales y anuncios de Facebook en vez de cartas


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Sep 2020)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Sep 2020)

La verdad es que si el nivel es decir que preguntar cuantos años hacen falta para recuperar 4800€ ganando 600€ al mes, se merece timar a todos los borderlines que pueda


----------



## FabioTrafficker (15 Sep 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi nombre es Luis (tutrafficker.com) y he sido alumno del Máster de Experto de Tráfico Online de Roberto Gamboa en su primera edición.
> 
> Escribo pq veo que en este post se me hace referencia y creo que no es justo que se escuche la opinión de una sola parte, la hater.
> 
> ...



Hola Luis, sabes perfectamente que la primera edición no tiene nada que ver con las otras. Ya he compartido mi opinión por Slack me puedes fijar - ayudo lo que puedo, a los compañeros. pero el máster no deja de ser una estafa. Claro qué no tiene mal cobrar por ser afiliado y además está muy bien - yo personalmente no lo podría hacer, porqué se que estoy a engañar al 99% de las personas. 
Hace falta tener muchos conocimientos y hechar muchas horas de trabajo a buscar clientes etc.
Muchas de las promesas son falsas y el ITO no lo quiere assumir, porqué? 

?Que mal tiene decir que el curso está hecho para ayudarnos a entender un nuevo mundo, no para ganar dinero con el?

Se que ha personas a quién le va genial pero ya les iba así antes del master.

Yo tengo la suerte que me pagan por hacer campañas pero no voy a poder dejar mi empresa ni mi trabajo solo porque he hecho el máster.

De hecho me arrepiento de haberlo hecho y gastado casi 5000€ - porque te dejas llevar por la emoción y pierdes el Norte.


----------



## FabioTrafficker (15 Sep 2020)

Kanta dijo:


> Albertofd, no tengo pq darte explicaciones, pero, llego a la Burbuja pq estos días intentando indexar un nuevo post, Search Console me dijo que en este foro había un enlace a mi página y quise cotillear...
> 
> nada de rastreos ni cosas raras... nada de proteger al Lider... defiendo el máster pq a mí me fue bien... cuento mi historia cómo me ha ido a mí y no juzgo a nadie...
> 
> ...



Perdona, pero nadie devuelve la pasta.
Si sabes cómo por favor dímelo. Porque después de mis comentarios en slack he tenido respuestas privadas de dos personas a quién no le han devuelto, los pobres ha tenido la cuenta FB bloqueada y nadie les ha hechado mano.

Podemos escribir a David a Miguel qué no contestan.

El máster está en su punto de inflexión - con esta edición van a caer muchas críticas porque aún que sea tarde los alumnos como yo nos damos cuenta y no queremos que los demás pasen por el mismo Calvario


----------



## FabioTrafficker (15 Sep 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> En este viddeo
> 
> El mismo afirma que iba a ikea a hacerse fotos para aparentar lo que no hera y así vender cursos... y tambien iba a coworkings para hacer fotos con macs y parecer hombre de éxito con oficinas propias etc..
> 
> En fin....



cuando lo analizas y escuchas los podcast te das cuenta. pero aún así no tiene nada malo.

lo qué no puede ser es prometer lo qué sabe que no va a dar.

yo soy alumno acabado de terminar el curso, y ahora mismo me pregunto si Robert no es un simples personaje de todo el montaje - porque sus copys son tan idénticos a los de Maider y a los del copywreiter que ya no sé, si esto es una mega empresa o lo que es - porqué además todos se hacen publicidad


----------



## FabioTrafficker (15 Sep 2020)

Madre del amor hermoso dijo:


> Yo invertí el dinero en este curso y es la mejor inversión que he hecho en mi vida!! jajajaj me hace mucha gracia que estés opinando de algo de lo que no tienes ni idea



yo si que puedo opinar, además no me escondo detrás de un nickname.

Lo del ITO me tiene fijado pero nadie ha sido capaz de me enviar un email, aparte de las facturas de Hotmart.

¿puedes viajar cada dos por tres gracias al curso? 
¿pues entonces las personas que no hacen el curso no pueden viajar?
vamos mal..... entiendo que cada uno tiene su situación pero a decir que puedo viajar después de haber hecho el curso ya me parece demasiado.

nadie dice que los estudiantes traffickers son unos pringados, si de verdad ha hecho el curso como yo, sabes qué cuesta una barbaridad encontrar un cliente que te pague 500€ por campaña yo para cobrir mi nómina actual tendría qué tener más de 10nuevos clientes todos los meses.

a avaliar por lo que ha sido la historia de lanzar anzuelos no te digo ni te cuento - yo pensaba qué estaba en una empresa del multinivel antes de salir a la calle " hay qué lanzar más, hay qué lanzar más, aquí nadie para" pero por favor no habían dicho qué no hacia falta vender qué iban a explicar cómo hacer para qué los clientes lleguen a nosotros?

de verdad, ésto es el syndrôme del las personas violadas, abusan dellas y aún se creen qué es su culpa.

bueno a vender el curso en piloto automático con tu ACG así no hace falta contestarme


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (15 Sep 2020)

Dalas le ha hecho un vídeo jaja


----------



## FabioTrafficker (15 Sep 2020)

Luismarple II dijo:


> Todo compromete. Todo. Decir el producto es darle un empujoncito a un competidor. Pero te puedo contar alguna cosilla de tus preguntas.
> 
> El tema SEO lo empezamos llevando nosotros (somos dos) pero en 2018 se fue todo a la mierda, Google empezó a poner en las primeras posiciones a redes sociales, milanuncios y páginas absurdas para que los que vendíamos algo pasáramos por caja. Ahora el SEO me lo lleva una agencia que más o menos consigue posicionar en micronichos pero cada 15 días cambia todo. Sobrevivimos a base de SEM en google y facebook. Por suerte para cuando esto pasó ya teníamos margen suficiente para poder permitirnos la publi, eso hizo que muchos competidores pequeños desaparecieran. Si tuviesemos que empezar de cero hoy, sería inviable completamente. Al mes jodemos varios miles de euros entre agencia seo, agencia sem y publicidad pagada. Y ya he hablado demasiado.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo qué ha pasado en el máster, como las políticas de FB cambian y los tíos se enteran tarde e malamente un montón de cuentas BM bloqueadas (te hablo de mi grupo slack qué somos 170, pero parece qué hay más grupos- parece)

¿ y sabes qual ha sido la respuesta de estos expertos del FB? ya los hemos avisado qué hay qué ler las políticas de FB - es qué son la ostea de verdad no tiene sentimientos o yo que sé. las personas qué trabajan ahí y qué tiene corazón no duran mucho te das cuenta dello porque los tutores nunca son los mismos y si le haces preguntas de la realidad no te contestan - te dicen qué el ITO dice de hacer así, entonces mejor hacerlo así - mismo qué te cueste la campaña.

hay que vivirlo,porque es algo bestial.


----------



## FabioTrafficker (15 Sep 2020)

el cualquiera del entorno dijo:


> Dalas le ha hecho un vídeo jaja



yo he caído en la trampa, no esperando tener una vida mejor pero aprender algo.

después de 3meses me he dado cuenta qué es tudo un cuento - no tiene contenido de valor.

he pagado 4600€ mas IVA y es un desastre


----------



## FabioTrafficker (15 Sep 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> No quiero ser clasista.
> Pero es que Roberto Gamboa le intenta vender a a la gente el sueño de hacerse rico y libertad total financiera.
> Cuando el a sus...no se...30 y largos? Cuarenta? Sigue viviendo en el piso que el mismo dice que nació, en la calle Esfinge de Canillejas en Madrid.
> Barrio obrero como sabe todo el mundo.
> ...



Pues yo al final (soy ex-alumno super timado) he pensado lo mismo. Ahora pienso qué Robert es un simples personaje de una trampa bien montada por gente qué tiene miles de euros para gastar al día.

En su curso se supone qué te enseña a bien segmentar ( pero ya te digo qué cualquier vídeo de Youtube lo hace mejor) pero sin embargo ellos hacen anuncios massivos con presupuesto super elevados para ganar en las pujas.

El cura decía : haz lo qué diga pero no hagas lo qué yo hago ( no vaya a ser qué me fastidies el negocio)


----------



## FabioTrafficker (16 Sep 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> Una vez mas, mezclando cifras diferentes para dar una falsa idea de rentabilidad
> 
> En el video dice que 1€ invertido en publicidad le reporto a su cliente (no a el), 4€ de ventas, 4€ de facturacion, no de beneficio!
> 
> esos 4€ de facturacion que margen comercial tienen? necesita tener un margen comercial superior al 25% para simplemente recuperar su inversion, ni hablar de lo que gana el trafficker en esa situacion



A los alumnos (como yo) les dicen de trabajar gratis para acumular testimonios.
Todos atacan los mismos nichos : dentistas, masajista, peluquería, gimnasios. qué según Robert son los más rentables.
Pero para el alumno le queda el proceso de aprendizaje qué según ellos es algo muy valioso.
Sendo asi, vamos de processo de aprendizagem en proceso de aprendizaje pero sin ganar nada. Al mejor puedes llegar a pedir 300€ por campaña , pero cuándo el cliente se entera qué ya la tiene montada y es solo darle al botón - adiós trafficker.

está muy mal enfocado el curso


----------



## FabioTrafficker (16 Sep 2020)

euriborfree dijo:


> En la web dice "* Si no entras al Máster o pensamos que no es para ti te devolveremos el 100%."*
> 
> Que acuda a la cita y que responda a lo que le pregunten de forma que piensen que no es para ella, o que haga uso del derecho de desistimiento para recuperar la pasta



ellos no devuelven la pasta, incluso a personas qué han perdido su trabajo money is money


----------



## DigitalMarketer (16 Sep 2020)

el cualquiera del entorno dijo:


> Dalas le ha hecho un vídeo jaja



Esto si es efectivo para hundir al estafador Gamboa.
Millones de personas verán ese vídeo.


----------



## jorgitonew (16 Sep 2020)

Me he leído este hilo desde el primer post y al final no me queda claro.... Me tengo que apuntar a este curso o no??


----------



## Tedy K.G.B. (16 Sep 2020)

Esto suena a estafa.

Si quereis ser traffickers, conocer otros paises, sin necesidad de hacer curso, o tener que poner dinero y conseguir trabajo de inmediato, pinchad en el enlace.

Cocainertraffickers.com

Al dia siguiente de que hagais el registro , concertaremos una cita con vosotros para entregaros una maleta, un billete de avion para una de nuestras sedes en sudamerica y un movil con nuestro telefono programado para que nos avises de tu llegada y ir a recogerte


----------



## green_IT (24 Sep 2020)

Pues eso, que tras meses y meses de turra de la semana traficker de Gamboa, me ha salidl ayer un anuncio del Gamboa de Hacendado.

Un muchacho de Andalucía (por el acento parecía de Sevilla), que decía ser networker, y venía a promocionar su formación con la que había ayudado a más de 13.500 personas.

Me mató que dijese lo de "inscríbete a nuestra masterclass gratuita bla bla bla" y no se qué de "la semana networker"...

A alguno más le ha salido el videobodrio ese?


----------



## Hulagu (24 Sep 2020)

OSTIA...
tú tampoco estás mal.
35 msj por día, en algo más de 500 días..SIN PERDER UNO...
Tampoco está nada mal..

Y muy provechoso...32 ZANKS DIARIOS..sin faltar uno en casi año y medio

MAQUINA, QUE ERES UN MAQUINA.A
Otro parásito-currante calopécico detectado.


----------



## jorgitonew (25 Sep 2020)

Lo prefieres al trabajo de puta??


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Sep 2020)

Si no está en este hilo: IHO: Instituto del humo online

Añádelo, que así los tenemos a todos localizados


----------



## FemaleMonkey (26 Sep 2020)

Se han vuelto plaga los estafa fikkers esos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Sep 2020)

Este comentario sobre el Máster de Trafficker de Roberto "alias" El Calvo Gamboa si es real y simplemente brutal:



FABIO
16 septiembre, 2020 a las 8:27 am
Hola también he sido engañado, soy de la quinta edición de la tribu aleutas. de hecho acaban de cerrar el slack para que la gente no pueda opinar.

He enviado mensajes a tutores, he puesto lo que opinaba en el muro de aha moments pero nadie, nadie me ha contestado de la parte de ITO.

El contenido no está estructurado, los alumnos repiten las dudas una y otra vez.

los tutores van de culo porque tampoco se interan una barbaridad, visto que son alumnos de hace 3 meses, una locura.

Te enrredan con vídeos y más vídeos hablando de tus franquezas tus miedos, pero tranquilo que ellos te van ayudar a ter una vida mejor.

Cuándo llega la hora de las clases de contenido te puenem mas de lo mismo- historias de casos de éxito pero al final acabas sin saber como utilizar las herramientas.

Te hacen eligir un negocio al inicio, negocio físico – todo son dentistas, masajistas, fisios, peluquerías, esteticista qué segun ellos son los mejores casos de éxito.

Te hablan del copyright qué te lo van a explicar y no sé qué más, pero cuándo llega a la hora de hacer algo – cojean por todos los lados. solo saben ser agressivos. En este apartado muchos muchísimos compis ha tenido sus cuentas bloqueadas o entonces FB no les aceptaba el anuncio ¿porqué? simplemente iba encontra a sus políticas

Si – PAGAS 5 MIL EUROS para qué tu cuenta FB sea bloqueada, pero no te preocupes que se estás de mal humor hablas con el departamento de felicidad y éxito y te dicen para respirar hondo y imaginar qué hace 2 meses ni siquiera sabías qué era el pixel, por lo tanto aguenta que seguro que todo va a ir bien ( pero ayudarte nada).

No hablo por hablar ni me escondo de nadie – he hablado por Slack y me tienen mega fijado pero ¿de qué tener miedo?

de no hacer parte de sus programas de afiliados (1000€) por cabeça – igual dá si esta gente tiene qué pedir préstamos o no si está en el par o no.

Es la única manera de recuperar los 5000€ é seguir engañando a los demás.

Ya vos digo qué todo se devuelve.

Aquí no estoy contra el Gamboa porqué el es el personaje elegido de un mega montaje. estoy en cuentra que están a engañar a personas porque no cumplen con el prometido

Saludos Fabio de la 5 edición tribu aleutas – así mas fácil para el ITO de atacarme



Trafficker La ESTAFA de Roberto Gamboa.Te meten mucha programación mental.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Sep 2020)




----------



## Klapaucius (1 Oct 2020)

Gamboa es un puto genio del marketing que ha sabido crear un sistema que se auto-replica y se hace publicidad a sí mismo sin tener que invertir tiempo ni dinero. Ha creado un monstruo alimentado por ingenuos.


----------



## FabioTrafficker (3 Oct 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Gamboa es un puto genio del marketing que ha sabido crear un sistema que se auto-replica y se hace publicidad a sí mismo sin tener que invertir tiempo ni dinero. Ha creado un monstruo alimentado por ingenuos.



Toda la razón del mundo - pero su mega curso lleno de secretos ya está a la venta por 50€. De genio no tene tanto ahora de ingenuos sí te tenemos mucho los que nos hemos dejado engañar , buenos algunos se han despertado tarde, otros aún siguen acreditando y pagando para conocer a papa natal o al conejo de Pascua. Porque si Gamboa lo dice es ley


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Oct 2020)

Por si os queréis ahorrar unos eurillos

10.62 GB folder on MEGA


----------



## Eluserc (7 Oct 2020)

Quien es Roberto Gamboa ?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Oct 2020)

Eluserc dijo:


> Quien es Roberto Gamboa ?



Esta persona:


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2020)

por violación? será por violación del derecho al honor, espero.


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Esta persona:
> Ver archivo adjunto 452835
> Ver archivo adjunto 452836
> Ver archivo adjunto 452837



cuánto hijoputa hay suelto!! cabrones!!! os habéis pasado tres pueblos con la papada.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Oct 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> por violación? será por violación del derecho al honor, espero.



Por violación, acusado por la novia y la amante de wismichu (el recoge desechos de dalas)


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2020)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Gamboa es un puto genio del marketing que ha sabido crear un sistema que se auto-replica y se hace publicidad a sí mismo sin tener que invertir tiempo ni dinero. Ha creado un monstruo alimentado por ingenuos.



El problema está en que como uno solo de esos ingenuos tenga un premoh que no se corte, el Gamboa puede aparecer un día en una cuneta con las piertas rotas y un usb con su curso metido por el culo.


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por violación, acusado por la novia y la amante de wismichu (el recoge desechos de dalas)



joder, siempre pensé que un youtuber con esa riada de seguidores iría mas que servido como para meterse en esas mierdas.


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2020)

Pero esa gente con millones de seguidores no es capaz de dar con una tía mayor de edad en pleno uso de sus facultades mentales que esté dispuesta a mantener relaciones sexuales?? joder, que no es tan difícil!


----------



## DigitalMarketer (7 Oct 2020)

Sabíais que entrevistaron al maldito estafador Roberto Gamboa alias "David el Gnomo" en la COPE
Tertulia de chicos: 'trafficker y copywriter', las nuevas profesiones del futuro

Como referente de las nuevas profesiones.
A ese chorizo...
Manda cojones.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (8 Oct 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por si os queréis ahorrar unos eurillos
> 
> 10.62 GB folder on MEGA



es otro timo o es bueno?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Oct 2020)

Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> es otro timo o es bueno?



Es un curso similar al de Gamboa, pero lo tienes ahí descargado y lo puedes ver gratis

Tú ya decides si eso, si el contenido te interesa o no


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2020)

Me sorprende que esta gente que hace tan descaradamente estafas piramidales no acabe en prisión.


----------



## Eluserc (8 Oct 2020)

Lo que no entiendo es para que monta unas mega oficinas gigantes en Málaga....


----------



## luismarple (8 Oct 2020)

Eluserc dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es para que monta unas mega oficinas gigantes en Málaga....



Son gigantes? Has estado?


----------



## Ederto (8 Oct 2020)

El tema de montar estafas como la de Roberto Gamboa es que antes o después el chiringuito se va a caer, y vas a tener a 4.000 personas que quieren partirte las piernas. Y a ver a qué te dedicas después de esto. O te cambias de nombre o no sé.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Oct 2020)

Pásame la URL por privado


----------



## Trajano VI (9 Oct 2020)

Alma de trafficker revendiendo basura a 60€


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Oct 2020)

Mira esta historia de Trafficker y Community Manager en Instagram antes de que desaparezca.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (10 Oct 2020)

Vi ayer al Gamboa en el 24 Horas. Salió en las noticias. Es todo un ejpertoh


----------



## Eluserc (13 Oct 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Mucho ojo con
> 
> Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa
> 
> ...



De quien es ese dominio ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Oct 2020)

Que un calvo te tome el pelo, te lo mereces


----------



## Eluserc (17 Oct 2020)

En que ha quedado la cosa al final ?


----------



## costacosta (25 Oct 2020)

Cuando lo cierrran ?


----------



## mave_victor (27 Oct 2020)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Oct 2020)

Esta les gana a todas


----------



## costacosta (27 Oct 2020)

Pero es legal ?


----------



## capitan anchoa (27 Oct 2020)

Forchetto dijo:


> La enseñanza de este tipo siempre aparece en países como el nuestro, desde que tengo uso de razón hubo cursos por correspondencia, cursos "acelerados" o "intensivos" de cosas como técnico de TV (1 mes, 2 horas diarias...) anunciados en todos los medios de la época y no valen para nada pero alimentan la titulitis.
> 
> Con razón existe las frases "El que sabe, sabe y el que no, enseña" y "Como el maestro Ciruela, que no sabe leer y pone escuela".



CEAC, CCC y demás ralea... quizás como mucho salvaría de la quema los primeros cursos por correspondencia de los años 50-60 que servían para dar formación cuando en España ni estaba desarrollada la FP. Hablo de Afha, Radio Maymo, Eratele, etc...


----------



## mave_victor (28 Oct 2020)

Aquí os dejo el testimonio de uno que está haciendo el curso de Traffiker xD

No tiene desperdicio


----------



## costacosta (29 Oct 2020)




----------



## Rojelio Medio (29 Oct 2020)

El gamba o el del video?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Oct 2020)

Pillo sitio para mirarlo luego


----------



## costacosta (29 Oct 2020)

Pero ha montado unas oficinas muy grandes!


----------



## BCN Proposals (29 Oct 2020)

costacosta dijo:


> Pero ha montado unas oficinas muy grandes!



Y está creando empleo

Que sois todos unos mugrosos y unos destructores


----------



## Thundercat (29 Oct 2020)

El tío se pega la vida padre. Mejor que ser un salary man carapadre.


----------



## BCN Proposals (29 Oct 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> El tío se pega la vida padre. Mejor que ser un salary man carapadre.



Es que lo de prepararse el tupper cada mañana es criminal

Debería prohibirlo el gobierno


----------



## JyQ (29 Oct 2020)

35 años, ganando como informático más de 3000€ y viviendo en casa de su madre..., hostiaaaaaas.....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Oct 2020)

Por cierto, ayer Vilma publicó un story de que ha puesto a sus minions a impartir cursos


----------



## costacosta (29 Oct 2020)

Es piramidal ?


----------



## ulipulido (29 Oct 2020)

costacosta dijo:


> Es piramidal ?



trapezoidal


----------



## costacosta (30 Oct 2020)

Pero es sectorial ?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (30 Oct 2020)

Cuando buscas en Youtube Roberto Gamboa, del Top 10, 8 le llaman estafador .


----------



## DigitalMarketer (30 Oct 2020)

Y bien que me parece, el chaval querra pagar menos impuestos.
Lógico.


----------



## Macako (30 Oct 2020)

Hola a todos,

Según tengo entendido, en el curso de 5000 €urazos de Gamboa, te recomiendan utilizar la herramienta de ClickFunnels. *Su coste es de 97$/mes*, y puedo decir, por experiencia propia, que es bastante útil e intuitiva, ya que hasta hace no tanto, he sido usuario de la misma. 

El aspecto negativo es su coste: 97$/mes x 12 meses = 1.164$/año. Otro aspecto negativo, es que no conecta bien los campos con aplicaciones tipo Active Campaign (email marketing). Solo los básicos. Y eso sí que es un problema.

Como todas estas herramientas, tiene un programa de afiliación. Es decir, te apuntas y se la recomiendas a alguien, y este se apunta, pues te llevas una comisión. Esta en su web.

1-40 recomendados = 30% facturación.
+40 afiliados = 40% facturación.

Haced los cálculos de Gamboa, siendo pesimistas.

1000 alumnos pagando ClickFunnels x 1164$/año = 1.164.000 $/año

*- Comisión Roberto Gamboa SL (40%) = 465.600 $/año (de afiliados de Clickfunnels)!!!*


Hasta aquí todo normal. A mi no me parece mal que la genta gane dinero, siempre y cuando lo que recomiendan de verdad ayude a sus alumnos.

La sorpresa viene ahora. Y da una idea de la catadura moral y "honestidad" de estos tipos.

¿Sabéis que aplicación utilizan para crear los funnels de sus propios clientes de High-Ticket en la ITO AGENCY360 (la agencia de infoproductores que Gamboa tiene dentro de su ITO para "estar en la pelea"?

Pensaréis, joder, será Clickfunnels, si es tan buena. Usarán Clickfunnels, que es la que recomienda a los alumnos.

Jajajajajajajajaja.

Tachannnnn: *usan una plantilla de Wordpress gratuita que editan con la aplicación Elementor (básicamente, hace lo mismo que Clickfunnels, pero solo cuesta 199$/año). Es decir, cuesta 1.000$/año menos que Clickfunnels. Y sirve para 1.000 webs. O sea, nunca la gastarás.*

Parece evidente porque no la recomienda. Haced los mimos números de nuevo:

1000 alumnos pagando Elementor x 199$/año = 199.000$/año

*- Comisión Roberto Gamboa SL (50% en Elementor) = 99.500$/año


RESUMEN

Recomiendan Clickfunnels porque le ganan 366.100 €/año MÁS que si recomendaran la que ellos UTILIZAN.* Aparte de cobrarles 5.000 € por el master, todavía les recomiendan una app más cara para ganar aún más. *Claramente, "piensan en sus alumnos". Jajajajaja. Espera que me parto.*


----------



## Macako (31 Oct 2020)

Esto debe ser a los que ellos llaman "ESPABILISMO"...


----------



## DigitalMarketer (31 Oct 2020)

Es un sinvergüenza.
Con tal de satisfacer sus ambiciones le da igual perjudicar a miles de personas.


----------



## El Disidente (31 Oct 2020)

Yo sigo pensando que la creencia de que alguien lo ha comprado por 5000€ tambiénn forma parte de su plan de marketing.


----------



## costacosta (31 Oct 2020)

Cuando tomará cartas en el asunto el ministerio de consumo o en ministerio de educación se ha inventado una profesión que ya existe con un nombre raro y se ha inventado una cosa a la que llama intituto y máster ?


----------



## costacosta (31 Oct 2020)

No has respondido a mi pregunta.


----------



## luismarple (31 Oct 2020)

Roberto Gamboa lo llama "Master". Sospecho que eso sí es ilegal


----------



## costacosta (1 Nov 2020)

Es piramidal y secta ?


----------



## costacosta (4 Nov 2020)

Es piramidal ?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (4 Nov 2020)

Venia a compartir el vídeo.
Por fin mucha gente habla abiertamente de la estafa del calvo Gamboa.


----------



## costacosta (5 Nov 2020)

Si alguien lo puede grabar y publicar aqu en el foro genial sería.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Nov 2020)

No me jodas

Y de que va a hablar del coronavirus o de las elecciones usa?

O igual le han llamado para hablar de paquirrín


----------



## DigitalMarketer (5 Nov 2020)

Y de que cojones está hablando?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Nov 2020)

Espero que salieran diciendo que es un estafador porque sino....

Ya medio Youtube lo tiene calado....y Telecinco sacándolo de que? Como experto?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Nov 2020)

No sé porqué, creo que es porque ambos son unos enanos vendehumos que se dedican a venderle la moto a la gente.



.


----------



## FemaleMonkey (6 Nov 2020)

¿Ese calbo es el puto spammer de los cojones?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Nov 2020)

Os ha molado mi faceapp de gamboa

Voy a empezar a cobrar royalties


----------



## DiscusGlider (6 Nov 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Os ha molado mi faceapp de gamboa
> 
> Voy a empezar a cobrar royalties



Me ha encantado. 

Ayer entré en su instagram de mierda y el tipo contaba que iba a salir en el telediario de telecirco.

Se follará al pikeras?


----------



## costacosta (6 Nov 2020)

que ha salido al final hablando de que ?


----------



## EYE (6 Nov 2020)

Ha salido 20 segundos en el telediario hablando de como hay empresas, en concreto pequeñas tiendas de ropa, que se están digitalizando para poder superar la crisis.
En el rótulo ponía Roberto Gamboa, trafficker digital.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Nov 2020)

Da igual si sale en Telecinco, Youtube ya lo ha crucificado.


----------



## Raisuni (6 Nov 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> No sé porqué, creo que es porque ambos son unos enanos vendehumos que se dedican a venderle la moto a la gente.
> Ver archivo adjunto 479542
> Ver archivo adjunto 479543
> 
> ...



Parece un granjero de Kentaky


----------



## costacosta (6 Nov 2020)

EYE dijo:


> Ha salido 20 segundos en el telediario hablando de como hay empresas, en concreto pequeñas tiendas de ropa, que se están digitalizando para poder superar la crisis.
> En el rótulo ponía Roberto Gamboa, trafficker digital.



Tienes la foto o el video ?


----------



## naipe opaco marfil (6 Nov 2020)

No seas cruel que la pobre esta muerta, el puto enano la asesinó


----------



## costacosta (6 Nov 2020)

Rober es un crack en lo digital no?


----------



## costacosta (6 Nov 2020)

Es secta piramidal ? O es un instituto y máster real ?


----------



## EYE (6 Nov 2020)

costacosta dijo:


> Tienes la foto o el video ?






Informativo Noche

minuto 30:30


----------



## EYE (6 Nov 2020)

costacosta dijo:


> Tienes la foto o el video ?



¿Por qué te interesa tanto la aparición en la tele de este infraser? Acaso te ha estafado?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Nov 2020)

costacosta dijo:


> Es secta piramidal ? O es un instituto y máster real ?



Real y avalado por la Royal Academy de sus Santos Cojones


----------



## DigitalMarketer (6 Nov 2020)

costacosta dijo:


> Rober es un crack en lo digital no?



Cuarentón casapapi soltero solitario y que está jugando a un juego muy peligroso...


----------



## costacosta (7 Nov 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Cuarentón casapapi soltero solitario y que está jugando a un juego muy peligroso...



Cómo ?

Pero si Roberto Gamboa vive en malaga con su pareja


----------



## FemaleMonkey (7 Nov 2020)

Pobrecillo. Parece que no ha cagao.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2020)




----------



## Yarará Guazú (8 Nov 2020)

Mientras muchos lo criticáis Robertillo embolsa eurillos.


----------



## Yarará Guazú (8 Nov 2020)

Toda esta obsesión por Roberto no es más que una máscara que esconde una GRAN envidia.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Nov 2020)

Yarará Guazú dijo:


> Toda esta obsesión por Roberto no es más que una máscara que esconde una GRAN envidia.



Folla calvos!


----------



## costacosta (9 Nov 2020)

XD


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Nov 2020)

Atención que lo del Calvo Gamboa va a explotar en un momento u otro.
Han salido declaraciones de ex empleados diciendo que Roberto y sus compinches crearon una sociedad en Panamá para evadir el pago de impuestos en España.
Si esto lo hicieron siendo residente fiscal español se les va a caer el pelo.
Por otra parte tiene a los "empleados" en régimen de teleesclavitud como falsos autónomos y trabajando más de 12 horas al día, cuando hacen los lanzamientos todas las horas que se necesiten y más.

Habría que hacer denuncias anónimas en masa a Hacienda que si investigan a Gamboa saltará la liebre o la gamba.

Se rumorea que ya no estaría viviendo en Málaga como muchos dicen, sino en Andorra o Estados Unidos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Nov 2020)

Atención que lo del Calvo Gamboa va a explotar en un momento u otro.
Han salido declaraciones de ex empleados diciendo que Roberto y sus compinches crearon una sociedad en Panamá para evadir el pago de impuestos en España.
Si esto lo hicieron siendo residente fiscal español se les va a caer el pelo.
Por otra parte tiene a los "empleados" en régimen de teleesclavitud como falsos autónomos y trabajando más de 12 horas al día, cuando hacen los lanzamientos todas las horas que se necesiten y más.

Habría que hacer denuncias anónimas en masa a Hacienda que si investigan a Gamboa saltará la liebre o la gamba.

Se rumorea que ya no estaría viviendo en Málaga como muchos dicen, sino en Andorra o Estados Unidos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Nov 2020)

Atención que lo del Calvo Gamboa va a explotar en un momento u otro.
Han salido declaraciones de ex empleados diciendo que Roberto y sus compinches crearon una sociedad en Panamá para evadir el pago de impuestos en España.
Si esto lo hicieron siendo residente fiscal español se les va a caer el pelo.
Por otra parte tiene a los "empleados" en régimen de teleesclavitud como falsos autónomos y trabajando más de 12 horas al día, cuando hacen los lanzamientos todas las horas que se necesiten y más.

Habría que hacer denuncias anónimas en masa a Hacienda que si investigan a Gamboa saltará la liebre o la gamba.

Se rumorea que ya no estaría viviendo en Málaga como muchos dicen, sino en Andorra o Estados Unidos.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (11 Nov 2020)

Atención que lo del Calvo Gamboa va a explotar en un momento u otro.
Han salido declaraciones de ex empleados diciendo que Roberto y sus compinches crearon una sociedad en Panamá para evadir el pago de impuestos en España.
Si esto lo hicieron siendo residente fiscal español se les va a caer el pelo.
Por otra parte tiene a los "empleados" en régimen de teleesclavitud como falsos autónomos y trabajando más de 12 horas al día, cuando hacen los lanzamientos todas las horas que se necesiten y más.

Habría que hacer denuncias anónimas en masa a Hacienda que si investigan a Gamboa saltará la liebre o la gamba.

Se rumorea que ya no estaría viviendo en Málaga como muchos dicen, sino en Andorra o Estados Unidos.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2020)

costacosta dijo:


> Es secta piramidal ? O es un instituto y máster real ?



En España no puedes llamar "master" a un curso que no esté avalado por una Universidad. Por ahí le van a meter leña.

Y supongo que por los impuestos


----------



## Ederto (11 Nov 2020)

Si el que lo vende lo llama bogavante, yo espero un bogavante, no un langostino.
Si el tío lo llama master, se espera un master, no una charla en un bar.



Por esa regla de tres yo puedo vender agua con azúcar diciendo que cura el cáncer, a 10.000 euros la dosis y si picas es culpa tuya.


----------



## DiscusGlider (11 Nov 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Atención que lo del Calvo Gamboa va a explotar en un momento u otro.
> Han salido declaraciones de ex empleados diciendo que Roberto y sus compinches crearon una sociedad en Panamá para evadir el pago de impuestos en España.
> Si esto lo hicieron siendo residente fiscal español se les va a caer el pelo.
> Por otra parte tiene a los "empleados" en régimen de teleesclavitud como falsos autónomos y trabajando más de 12 horas al día, cuando hacen los lanzamientos todas las horas que se necesiten y más.
> ...




Me encanta lo que está haciendo Goyo. 
Mira que mi campo es la ingeniería y me la pela el seo y todo esto. Pero empecé a verle el canal a raíz de este foro y me gusta. Está sacando toda la mierda y habla sin tapujos de todos estos estafadores.

El Ogier me da un asco tremendo. Que tío petardo.


----------



## DiscusGlider (11 Nov 2020)

Tú eres tonto chaval!


----------



## Pajirri (11 Nov 2020)

jajajaa


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (15 Nov 2020)

El vídeo definitivo sobre el gran Gamboa :



[youtube]trmDUzF28cw[/youtube]


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Nov 2020)

Arnaldo Romero dijo:


> El vídeo definitivo sobre el gran Gamboa :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pon bien el enlace


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (15 Nov 2020)

se folló a la tetona del Barco, aparentemente es el malo de la pilícula pero en realidad es un tío decente.


----------



## Raisuni (15 Nov 2020)

El nota se está montando un naturhouse de puta madre


----------



## C3PO2 (16 Nov 2020)

Tiene grandes oficinas en Málaga ?


----------



## luismarple (16 Nov 2020)

C3PO2 dijo:


> Tiene grandes oficinas en Málaga ?



Eso dicen


----------



## C3PO2 (16 Nov 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Eso dicen



Tiene legalmente formalizado su instituto y su máster en el ministerio de educación ?


----------



## luismarple (16 Nov 2020)

C3PO2 dijo:


> Tiene legalmente formalizado su instituto y su máster en el ministerio de educación ?



Para nada. Pero lo vende como Master


----------



## C3PO2 (16 Nov 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Para nada. Pero lo vende como Master



Se le puede denunciar ?


----------



## luismarple (16 Nov 2020)

C3PO2 dijo:


> Se le puede denunciar ?



Creo que ya hay una denuncia en curso


----------



## C3PO2 (16 Nov 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Creo que ya hay una denuncia en curso



Pues el sigue saliendo en videos en la playa y plan vividor de puta madre


----------



## SEOYSEO (19 Nov 2020)

Rober es genial!


----------



## SEOYSEO (19 Nov 2020)

Roberto es un crack del tráfico legal.


----------



## SEOYSEO (19 Nov 2020)

Precio ?


----------



## SEOYSEO (19 Nov 2020)

Vive en Panamá ?


----------



## SEOYSEO (19 Nov 2020)

Low cost no creo


----------



## SEOYSEO (19 Nov 2020)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Mucho ojo con
> 
> Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa
> 
> ...




¿ Quien es real ?


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (3 Feb 2021)

Como al calvo y a sus seguidores les gusta poner comentarios estúpidos y desorientadores como los de arriba... vuelvo a repetir este video:


----------



## OtroTraffickerEnfadado (3 Feb 2021)

Pero... el que la mueve realmente de forma completa... es Tamayo.

Pensaba que esto del "master" ya había desaparecido después de lo de la nota en eldiario.es y demás cosas, pero siguen metiendo caña y demás idioteces como siguen haciendo en los medios:


----------



## -kOse- (11 Feb 2021)

Hola, solo vengo a dejar constancia del LOLAZO que es este puto hilo, y a animaros a que no paréis. Esto hilo es una puta leyenda ya. De regalo os dejo un video de donde se puede apreciar el estado de carcoma y derroición vital en el que viven los que se han dejado atrapar por las mieles de este señor.



El último tipo es el máximo exponente del éxito. Se le ve claramente que está en la cúspide de la vida, tiene tantísimos clientes que se ve con la opción de "rechazar proyectos".

La burbuja de los vendehumos tiene que petar ya en breve, no puede quedar mucha gente ya a la que desplumar.


----------



## euriborfree (11 Feb 2021)

A mi me salian sus videos publicitarios en youtube a todas horas, pesado hasta la nausea y yo no era el unico al que le salian.

Que levante el dedo el que reconoce estos otros anuncios y esta harto de verlos

"El ingles se enseñal MAAAAAAL"
"el dinero no crece en los arboles, crece en amazon!"
y los de esos productos chinorris que dice que han sido inventados por perico perez, que trabajaba en una malvada empresa y descubrio un plan de la empresa para sacarle la pasta a la gente, y decidio irse de la empresa para inventar un producto de mejor calidad a un mejor precio. ¿que producto? Elija usted, aire acondicionado, dron, un router wifi o un objetivo para hacer fotos con el movil como un profesional, al doble o triple precio que en Aliexpress y siempre con el mismo guion, las teorias de conspiracion venden bien.


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Feb 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> A mi me salian sus videos publicitarios en youtube a todas horas, pesado hasta la nausea y yo no era el unico al que le salian.
> 
> Que levante el dedo el que reconoce estos otros anuncios y esta harto de verlos
> 
> ...



Hombre, no pongas en el mismo equipo a el de inglés se enseña mal que ese curso si es serio. Anxo Pérez si es real


----------



## euriborfree (11 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Hombre, no pongas en el mismo equipo a el de inglés se enseña mal que ese curso si es serio. Anxo Pérez si es real



Mi idea es meterlo en el grupo de la publicidad machacona y repetitiva


----------



## luismarple (12 Feb 2021)

Yo le podría con el pesao que una vez se folló a una gitana


----------



## green_IT (12 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Hombre, no pongas en el mismo equipo a el de inglés se enseña mal que ese curso si es serio. Anxo Pérez si es real



A parte, Anxo tiene pelazo.

Iturriaga se hizo un curso de Chino con él durante el encierro este de marras.
Lo contó en su programa de Youtube (el de Itu)


----------



## -kOse- (12 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Hombre, no pongas en el mismo equipo a el de inglés se enseña mal que ese curso si es serio. Anxo Pérez si es real



Ese pabo te promete aprender idiomas en 8 meses, y entre ellos el chino, nada menos. Es completamente absurdo e irrealizable. Ens puro humo, y el hecho de que aparezca por doquier al igual que el resto de pintamonas solo confirma mis tesis. 

Cualquiera con un mínimo de nociones sobre aprendizaje de idiomas sabe que esto es ridículo, más aun teniendo en cuenta la escasa autodisciplina y capacidad organizativa del grueso de la población y de los potenciales compradores de ese curso. 

Para aprender cualquier puto idioma bien vas a tener que sacrificarte y te va a llevar años.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (12 Feb 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> A mi me salian sus videos publicitarios en youtube a todas horas, pesado hasta la nausea y yo no era el unico al que le salian.
> 
> Que levante el dedo el que reconoce estos otros anuncios y esta harto de verlos



Yo igual.


----------



## Elhombredede (12 Feb 2021)

Que tal es ?


----------



## Elhombredede (12 Feb 2021)

Está bien el curso ?


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Feb 2021)

-kOse- dijo:


> Ese pabo te promete aprender idiomas en 8 meses, y entre ellos el chino, nada menos. Es completamente absurdo e irrealizable. Ens puro humo, y el hecho de que aparezca por doquier al igual que el resto de pintamonas solo confirma mis tesis.
> 
> Cualquiera con un mínimo de nociones sobre aprendizaje de idiomas sabe que esto es ridículo, más aun teniendo en cuenta la escasa autodisciplina y capacidad organizativa del grueso de la población y de los potenciales compradores de ese curso.
> 
> Para aprender cualquier puto idioma bien vas a tener que sacrificarte y te va a llevar años.



No, no es ridículo. Lo que anuncia lo cumple. No te promete hablar como un nativo sino hablarlo para defenderte, con errores que un nativo no cometería, pero si te entendería.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Feb 2021)

Pues para poder defenderte si tienes que hablar el idioma. Desde luego que para hacer una carrera no te va a servir pero para plantarte en en el país y al menos poder buscarte la vida desde el primer día si te vale


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Feb 2021)

Creo que 1500€ 8 meses pero no me hagas mucho caso porque eso lo he leído por internet.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Feb 2021)

Si, por eso creo que no es estafa lo de 8belts... Otra cosa bien distinta es lo que entendamos por "hablar un idioma" y el nivel que uno considere adecuado.

Vamos, que no es un Balboa de la vida el de 8belts. Además tiene opiniones de gente que lo está cursando como el del hormiguero o iturriaga que creo yo que no estarían dispuestos a promocionar a Balboa pero si lo hacen con 8belts


----------



## -kOse- (12 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Creo que 1500€ 8 meses pero no me hagas mucho caso porque eso lo he leído por internet.



1500 euros es muchísimo dinero para acabar defendiéndote, o lo que es lo mismo, chapurreando malamente un idioma. Tengo bien interiorizado los esfuerzos y las técnicas que conlleva aprender un idioma, por supuesto que la metodología tradicional es bastante tediosa y lenta, y cuando hablo de tradicional me refiero a asistir a una a academia o a una Escuela de Idiomas ( esta es la mejor opción, por lo menos para inglés o lenguas romance, para aquellos que no se vean capaces de estudiar por su cuenta). Sé de sobra lo que hay que hacer para aprender un idioma de forma acelerada y tengo algo clarísimo: no existe una fórmula secreta y menos aún, un método que te vaya a hacer esa experiencia fácil y liviana. Para el 90% de los españoles, incluso hablar bien portugués en 8 meses implicaría bastante esfuerzo, aunque a casi todos los efectos sea una lengua idéntica. Pues trasvasa eso al inglés, o mejor aún, al chino. 

La única forma de aprender idiomas de una forma acelerada es tener tablas aprendiendo idiomas, mucha autodisciplina y capacidad de organizarte, y saber discernir cual será la mejor estrategia, cómo diseñarte tu plan de estudios, oqué materiales elegir. Solo de forma autónoma y con muchísima voluntad puedes llegar a conseguirlo. Y no lo digo yo, lo dice toda la comunidad políglota y de apasionados por los idiomas que te puedes encontrar en la red. Por eso no me creo ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA de lo que diga este tio. 

Y vamos a ser serios: dentro de la escala de dificultad, el inglés es un idioma particularmente sencillo, tremendamente sintético, carente de géneros y con una gramática muy diluida. Aquellos que a estas alturas no lo hayan aprendido, y que carezcan de la más mínima noción de como funciona dicho idioma, no van a ser capaces de mejorar el poco o mucho inglés que aprendan con el curso. 

Los que os veáis perdidísimos con el inglés, voy a dejaros mi consejo personal: ir a la escuela de idiomas, sacaros hasta tercero (o cuarto, tengo entendido que ha bajado el nivel), y después hartaros a leer en inglés, ya sean libros o en internet, y a ver películas yankees. En unos años vais a notar una diferencia abismal. Yo es lo que hice, y no me ha hecho falta nada más. Me saqué la titulación en Proficiency estudiando por mi cuenta, pero ya tenía a mis espaldas diez años de consumir contenidos en inglés, que eso da muchísimo rodaje. 

Un saludo.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Feb 2021)

-kOse- dijo:


> 1500 euros es muchísimo dinero para acabar defendiéndote, o lo que es lo mismo, chapurreando malamente un idioma. Tengo bien interiorizado los esfuerzos y las técnicas que conlleva aprender un idioma, por supuesto que la metodología tradicional es bastante tediosa y lenta, y cuando hablo de tradicional me refiero a asistir a una a academia o a una Escuela de Idiomas ( esta es la mejor opción, por lo menos para inglés o lenguas romance, para aquellos que no se vean capaces de estudiar por su cuenta). Sé de sobra lo que hay que hacer para aprender un idioma de forma acelerada y tengo algo clarísimo: no existe una fórmula secreta y menos aún, un método que te vaya a hacer esa experiencia fácil y liviana. Para el 90% de los españoles, incluso hablar bien portugués en 8 meses implicaría bastante esfuerzo, aunque a casi todos los efectos sea una lengua idéntica. Pues trasvasa eso al inglés, o mejor aún, al chino.
> 
> La única forma de aprender idiomas de una forma acelerada es tener tablas aprendiendo idiomas, mucha autodisciplina y capacidad de organizarte, y saber discernir cual será la mejor estrategia, cómo diseñarte tu plan de estudios, oqué materiales elegir. Solo de forma autónoma y con muchísima voluntad puedes llegar a conseguirlo. Y no lo digo yo, lo dice toda la comunidad políglota y de apasionados por los idiomas que te puedes encontrar en la red. Por eso no me creo ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA de lo que diga este tio.
> 
> ...



1500 no es nada para un curso que se basa en reuniones con nativos y que dura 8 meses según he leído por encima. 

Ese precio es un regalo. El Goethe insitut te cobra entre 399 y 695 por curso online(según sea en grupo o individual) por cada nivel (A1,A2...). Cada nivel dura 5 semanas.

El precio de 1500 por 8 meses no es nada caro

Es cierto que aprender un idioma requiere esfuerzo pero jamás recomendaria a nadie irse a la escuela oficial de idiomas. Es lenta e ineficiente. Mil veces mejor Goethe, British Council o cualquier otro método que te motive aprender


----------



## -kOse- (12 Feb 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> 1500 no es nada para un curso que se basa en reuniones con nativos y que dura 8 meses según he leído por encima.
> 
> Ese precio es un regalo. El Goethe insitut te cobra entre 399 y 695 por curso online(según sea en grupo o individual) por cada nivel (A1,A2...). Cada nivel dura 5 semanas.
> 
> ...



He conocido a muchas personas que han ido a la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas y han aprendido, entre ellos yo concretamente. Pero viendo como, por alguna razón que no alcanzo a entender, quieres hacernos creer que 1500 euros es un precio regalado, no veo por qué desprestigiar la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas cuando es INFINITAMENTE MAS ECONÓMICA y es un método que está sobradamente probado. Lo que pasa es que es igual que el instituto o la universidad públicos: no te prometen nada y no te regalan nada, y si no te esfuerzas, pues no pasas de curso. 

Y repito, yo y otros muchos hemos aprendido inglés así, no os dejéis engañar, no voy a entrar a evaluar si el método este u otros muchos son tan efectivos como pregonan, me importa una mierda, yo aquí os regalo el método que sé con certeza que funciona: ir a la EOI, que además si ya tenéis algo de nivel podéis entrar directamente en segundo o tercero (previo paso por un test), y sacaros hasta cuarto curso. Solo hay que ir a clase y esforzarse y no te sacan los cuartos con "métodos infalibles y resultados prodigiosos". Una vez tengáis una base, echaros al monte directamente, leer libros y foros y lo que no entendáis por inducción tirad de Google Translate o de diccionarios online o físicos. El paso final es ver series o pelis con subtítulos en inglés y paulatinamente abandonar los subtítulos. Et voilá, ya lo tenéis hecho. Es el aprendizaje natural, y con el inglés este método, que es el que sé de buena tinta que ha aplicado todo el puto mundo que lo ha aprendido con éxito, funciona de perlas.

Y funciona porque el inglés tiene una gramática completamente depurada, donde la declinación es inexistente y cuya conjugación verbal es de caca pedo culo pis. El inglés es, en términos idiomáticos, una mamada.

Pero aun siendo una mamada y una pollez, requiere de un proceso largo, que una vez has adquirido los cimientos básicos de su gramática y una cantidad considerable de vocabulario se convierte en un proceso de adquisición pasiva y enteramente disfrutable y recreativa. 

Por cierto, la cuantía total que os voy a cobrar por este servicio es: cero euros.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Feb 2021)

-kOse- dijo:


> He conocido a muchas personas que han ido a la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas y han aprendido, entre ellos yo concretamente. Pero viendo como, por alguna razón que no alcanzo a entender, quieres hacernos creer que 1500 euros es un precio regalado, no veo por qué desprestigiar la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas cuando es INFINITAMENTE MAS ECONÓMICA y es un método que está sobradamente probado. Lo que pasa es que es igual que el instituto o la universidad públicos: no te prometen nada y no te regalan nada, y si no te esfuerzas, pues no pasas de curso.
> 
> Y repito, yo y otros muchos hemos aprendido inglés así, no os dejéis engañar, no voy a entrar a evaluar si el método este u otros muchos son tan efectivos como pregonan, me importa una mierda, yo aquí os regalo el método que sé con certeza que funciona: ir a la EOI, que además si ya tenéis algo de nivel podéis entrar directamente en segundo o tercero (previo paso por un test), y sacaros hasta cuarto curso. Solo hay que ir a clase y esforzarse y no te sacan los cuartos con "métodos infalibles y resultados prodigiosos". Una vez tengáis una base, echaros al monte directamente, leer libros y foros y lo que no entendáis por inducción tirad de Google Translate o de diccionarios online o físicos. El paso final es ver series o pelis con subtítulos en inglés y paulatinamente abandonar los subtítulos. Et voilá, ya lo tenéis hecho. Es el aprendizaje natural, y con el inglés este método, que es el que sé de buena tinta que ha aplicado todo el puto mundo que lo ha aprendido con éxito, funciona de perlas.
> 
> ...



La escuela oficial de idiomas es una auténtica patraña. Es cierto que es muy barata, pero se tarda una eternidad en aprender un idioma con ellos y no tienen los mejores profesores.

Al fin y al cabo no deja de ser parte del sistema educativo español, malo de solemnidad en términos generales.


----------



## -kOse- (13 Feb 2021)




----------



## John Galt 007 (13 Feb 2021)

Aun no le han partido las piernas?


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (16 Feb 2021)

Otra vez....


----------



## Lisantropo (8 Mar 2021)

Empieza en breve la semana trafficker !


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (4 May 2021)

andrelux dijo:


> Alguien ha realizado el máster ? En que edicion ?



Suena a que lo hiciste


----------



## Ederto (18 Jun 2021)

andrelux dijo:


> En que quedó la cosa ?



Supongo que habrá salido pitando con la pasta, ahora vive en Panamá y se llama Vladimir Shaichef.

Por cierto @andrelux es un CM de Gamboa que entra aquí a pillar antiguos clientes insatisfechos y evitar que la líen en el foro. Si miráis sus 60 mensajes son de risa, la mayoría de tres palabras o menos, solo para engordar sus estadísticas de usuario y que no cante mucho. Y en los pocos mensajes que tiene "largos" habla de Gamboa cada dos por tres.


----------



## Ederto (29 Sep 2021)

alguien sabe qué fue de Roberto Gamboa y su curso trafficker digital?


----------



## green_IT (29 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> alguien sabe qué fue de Roberto Gamboa y su curso trafficker digital?



Saludos desde Puerto España


----------



## Ederto (29 Sep 2021)

green_IT dijo:


> Saludos desde Puerto España
> Ver archivo adjunto 791414



qué va chacho!! que sigue con su curso!!









Optin tt-esp-yt - [EVENTO] TRAFFICKERS® PRO LIVE


29 y 30 SEPTIEMBRE Nueva formación intensiva. Por primera vez en DIRECTO y GRATIS El primer paso para trabajar online en 2021 (incluso empezando sin experiencia) DESCUBRE CÓMO SER EL PROFESIONAL POST-PANDEMIA MÁS DEMANDADO POR LAS EMPRESAS Este nuevo evento PROBARÁ de forma inequívoca y...




www.estamoscambiandoeljuego.com





Lo raro es que no aparezca alguien con unos premoh y unos bates de beisbol y lo pongan fino.


----------



## euriborfree (29 Sep 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> alguien sabe qué fue de Roberto Gamboa y su curso trafficker digital?



Que fue? 

Pues sigue siendo, precisamente ha vuelto mas fuerte que nunca, con anuncios orientados a la comunidad autonoma en que vivas, videos con imagenes de tu comunidad autonoma como si fuera algo local.

Y todo para una formacion que se puede conseguir gratis, pero que incluso otros 'traffickers' venden por menos de 100€.

Mi opinion personal es negativa, creo que todo es humo y espejos


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (19 Oct 2021)

Este hilo tenía antes título de opiniones instituto de tráfico online


----------



## DigitalMarketer (21 Oct 2021)

El cabrón no mide más de dos palmos.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Oct 2021)

Estafa piramidal insaid. Desconfiad.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (19 Dic 2021)

Pues no lo eliminaron


----------



## charlyrs80 (14 Ene 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Estafa piramidal insaid. Desconfiad.




Ya ves.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (15 Ene 2022)

Sí


----------



## Bubble Boy (15 Ene 2022)

_"Girls Just Wanna Have Fun... nel". _

Juego de palabras entre la canción de Cindy Lauper y el "funnel de ventas".


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Ene 2022)

pues incluso ha crecido


----------



## mikelele (16 Ene 2022)

Es un puto vendehumos!!


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (18 Ene 2022)

Estoy casi segura de que ese tío tiene contactos en algún sitio, por eso sigue con su chiringuito. 
Este bendito país funciona igual que una cesta llena de cangrejos, en cuanto uno empieza a subir por la cesta, los demás lo empujan otra vez hacia abajo, no vaya a ser que consiga salir.
Por eso creo que si el individuo este sigue teniendo éxito es porque hay alguien detrás


----------



## charlyrs80 (17 Feb 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 814406
> 
> 
> El cabrón no mide más de dos palmos.



xDDD


----------



## mikelele (25 Feb 2022)

LoL LoL dijo:


> Mucho ojo con
> 
> Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa
> 
> ...



Sólo por preguntar ya demuestras cómo eres....


----------



## charlyrs80 (27 Feb 2022)

Puto pesado es Roberto Gamboa!


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (23 Mar 2022)

Qué decepción viviralmaximo (Angel Alegre) que apoya en su blog a Gamboa, sin permitir publicar comentarios en su post de opiniones de Traficker.

Espero que la caida de IM Master Academy sea el comienzo de la explosión de la burbuja de cursos.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Mar 2022)

Más leña al fuego. Traficker Digital se parece.









"Sin mí no serás rico": las presiones de la 'criptosecta' y el timo del 'trading' en España


La operación policial de la UDEF contra un grupo que estafaba a menores con la promesa de convertirlos en emprendedores aflora el auge en las redes de los gurús del dinero fácil




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Mar 2022)

Isabel 4444 dijo:


> Este ha subido rápido como la espuma gracias a la ayuda del grupito chupipandi (yo te ayudo tú me ayudas), es decir, Gamboa, Ángel Alegre, Javier Elices, Maider Tomasena, Baixas y Vilma Núñez, esta última ahora ha montado una academia con Elices y Tomasena. A ver..,, todo esto estaría muy bien si no se tratase de personas a las que no le interesa que los alumnos aprendan. Todos venden sus cursitos a más de 500 euros y no valen tanto. Esta es la forma rápida de ganar dinero hoy en día. Todos los cursos a 597....y ahora están compitiendo por pasar el cupo de los 3000 euros por curso ( Gamboa y Elices)..... es decir, formación para inconscientes y la chupipandi acabará cayendo en picado en cuanto la Peña se espabile.



Lo que aprendes en un curso de estos lo puedes aprender en un libro por 10 dólares. 

Pero el autor del libro no te vende que va a cambiar tu vida y no te mete en el canal de ventas, ni usa tácticas de persuasión.


----------



## Ederto (25 Mar 2022)

Todavía no le ha partido nadie las piernas al Gamboa?? qué raro...


----------



## charlyrs80 (28 Mar 2022)

Muy fuerte, que pesao!


----------



## charlyrs80 (28 Mar 2022)

Pero su master cuenta 5mil euros tio.


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Abr 2022)

Esta en lo mejor de la vida para emprender. 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (14 Abr 2022)

¿ y que te piensas que es pulirte tus ahorros, sino tirarte bien al barro? 

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## charlyrs80 (16 Abr 2022)

Roberto Gamboa ?


----------



## -kOse- (20 Abr 2022)

Qué ha sido de Bob Shrimp? Sigue endosándole su gangrena de cursos delirantemente sobrepreciados a incautos deseosos de regalar el poco dinero que tienen?

Menudo gambón más bueno que tiene el tito Robert. De oferta hoyga! Cabecitas de marisco para dar mucho sabor al fumé de pescado. 

Y Anxo Pérez? Que fue de su método milagroso para aprender inglés o chino (qué más da) en ocho meses? El inglés ya no se enseña mal? Sigue haciendo sus mierdas de analogías para colar su sistema de aprendizaje basura? Sigue trabajando para el FBI? O ya le han contratado en el Mossad? Cuantos idiomas habla ya, 25? 30? Cuantos instrumentos toca ya? 

Bob Shrimp y Anchovie Pérez, los reyes del frutti di mare. Tienen un género fresquísimo, los mejores percebes, la bogavante de temporada.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Abr 2022)

Qué ha hecho Gamboa para que este tema no aparezca en Google? Solo aparecen posts comprados y de socios de Gamboa.


----------



## Ederto (22 Abr 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Qué ha hecho Gamboa para que este tema no aparezca en Google? Solo aparecen posts comprados y de socios de Gamboa.



Lo único que hacen él y sus mariachis es bombardear con contenido mucho más posicionado a los términos y con mucho más seo que este hilo demier. 

No es que este resultado no aparezca, es que lo han enterrado.


----------



## El Disidente (22 Abr 2022)

Solo tenemos que preguntar si Roberto Gamboa es un estafador y si su curso de 3000€ del que ya se están poniendo denuncias conjuntas en la policía es una estafa y ya está?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (22 Abr 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Lo único que hacen él y sus mariachis es bombardear con contenido mucho más posicionado a los términos y con mucho más seo que este hilo demier.
> 
> No es que este resultado no aparezca, es que lo han enterrado.



Si buscas por roberto gamboa opiniones verás que hay resultados borrados.
Y el seo que hacen es intencional, no es básico.
Donde no puede hacer mucho es en youtube.


----------



## Desaconsejable (22 Abr 2022)

Tiene cara Gamba el Gamboa jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## moromierda (22 Abr 2022)

Yo no casa du repaterlo, amego:


----------



## charlyrs80 (11 May 2022)

Información GRATIS de Empresas Españolas


Consigue GRATIS NIF, teléfonos y domicilios, Cargos y Vinculaciones, Actos del BORME, Licitaciones y Contratos Públicos, etc. Accede y compruébalo




www.infocif.es





Roberto Gamboa SL


----------



## charlyrs80 (9 Ago 2022)

*Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa*


----------



## ueee3 (9 Ago 2022)

charlyrs80 dijo:


> *Opiniones sobre Roberto Gamboa*



Ninguna?

Yo opino que fue el primero, o al menos así lo vi yo, en anunciarse A SACO en Youtube yendo de nuevo rico y entre líneas prometiendo lo mismo a quien hiciese su curso.

Tras él, han venido decenas más.
PD: ni idea de la calidad de su curso, hablo de sus anuncios.


----------



## charlyrs80 (26 Ago 2022)

xd


----------



## Valencianin (28 Ago 2022)

¿A qué se dedica este tipo en la actualidad?


----------



## charlyrs80 (25 Dic 2022)

Valencianin dijo:


> ¿A qué se dedica este tipo en la actualidad?



Ha dejado las redes sociales.


----------



## charlyrs80 (4 Ene 2023)

charlyrs80 dijo:


> Información GRATIS de Empresas Españolas
> 
> 
> Consigue GRATIS NIF, teléfonos y domicilios, Cargos y Vinculaciones, Actos del BORME, Licitaciones y Contratos Públicos, etc. Accede y compruébalo
> ...



puff


----------

